# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղևորությունը

## Hay_XY

Այս մասին չէի կարող չգրել, քանի որ այն, թե ինչպես է տեղի ունեցածը մատուցվում ժողովրդին հեռուստատեսությամբ կամ մամուլով, ամենևին չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը: Իհարկե, իրականությունը յուրաքանչյուրս յուրովի է ընկալում, ըստ որի էլ ձևավորվում են կարծիքներ կամ համոզմունքներ:

Ես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքի մասին:

Ինքս բնակվում եմ Եվրոպայում: Հայաստանում լրագրողներն անհանգստանում են, թե ինչ են գրում եվրոպական թերթերը: Կարծում եմ՝ ոչ միայն լրագրողներին է հետաքրքրում այդ հարցն, այլ՝ բոլորին, ուստի և նրանց պատասխանել  եմ, հիմա էլ ձեզ եմ պատասխանում: Կարճ ասեմ՝ չեն գրում: Որովհետև չեն գրել և չեն գրելու: Հայաստանն այլևս բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում եվրոպական մամուլին: Շատ եվրոպացիներ (մեծամասնությունը) չգիտեն նույնիսկ՝ ինչ է Հայաստանը, ովքեր են հայերը: Ինչու՞: Այ այդ «ինչու»-ն մի հարթության վրա վերլուծելով՝ հնարավոր չէ պատասխան գտնել: Կան շատ արգումենտներ՝ սկսած հասարակությունների տարրական հետաքրքրություններից ու տեղեկացված լինելուց, *չ*վերջացրած քաղաքական, տնտեսական և հակապետական-տնտեսական ու հակաժողովրդավար-տնտեսական շահադիտական կամ ոչ շահադիտական նկատառումներով կատարվող գործողություններով: Թվում է, թե բարդ միտք էր, բայց բարդ են հետևանքներն, իսկ միտքը պարզապես հասկանալ է պետք:

Սերժ Սարգսյանի ուղևորության նպատակն ամենևին Եվրոպային, ԱՄՆ-ին կամ առհասարակ՝ ամբողջ աշխարհին իր՝ «ժողովրդասեր» կամ «ժողովրդավար» լինելու «փաստը» հրամցնելը չէ: Եվս մեկ անգամ կրկնում եմ՝ Եվրոպան ընդհանրապես հետաքրքրված չէ նրա «այցելություններով»: Նա իր ընտրություններից դեռ շատ առաջ, ինչպես նաև՝ ընթացքում ու դրանից հետո «կորցրած» (եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել, քանի որ չեղած բանը չեն կորցնում) հեղինակությունն է արդեն առնվազն 20 ամիս փորձում «վերականգնել»: Այլ կերպ ասած՝ հեղինակություն է փորձում ձեռք բերել, որպեսզի այն ամենն, ինչ ծրագրում է կատարել, չխոչընդոտվի կամ քարկոծվի առաջին հերթին՝ հայաստանաբնակ, և ապա նաև՝ եվրոպաբնակ հայերի կողմից:

«Հ1» (կամ ավելի ճիշտ՝ «Ղ1») հեռուստաընկերությունն արդեն որքան ժամանակ է «ուղեղներ է լվանում»: Որոշ սահմանափակ ուղեղներ լվացվում են, որոշներն էլ՝ ավելի «կեղտոտվում»: Ինչևէ, պատահականություն չէ, որ այդ հեռուստաընկերության (և մնացած այլ «ժողովրդացավըտանեմ» հեռուստաընկերությունների) լրատվական միջոցները հայտնում են, որ նախ-ագահ Սարգսյանին ջերմ-ջերմ ընդունեցին Փարիզում:
Այո, իրոք «ջերմ-ջերմ» ընդունեցին նրան: Պարզապես՝ մի քիչ շատ ջերմ՝ տաքացած, նույնիսկ՝ եռացած ու արդեն գրեթե գոլորշացած վիճակում ընդունեցին նրան, և ոչ թե՝ 90, (ինչպես, եթե կնկատեք՝ հաշվել էին ոմանք, ու նույնիսկ ոչ թե 100, այլ՝ հենց 90՝ 10-ի ճշտությամբ), այլ՝ 2000-3000 տաքարյուն ամբոխ (1000-ի ճշտությամբ՝ դժվար էր հաշվել):

Իսկ Հայաստանում դիտում են «Ղ1» ու կարծիք կազմում (ոմանք), թե ցուցարարների մի «անկապ»՝ փոքր-մոքր բազմություն «պռոստը հավաքված ա էլէ, էլի»: Գումարած դրան՝ հեռուստատեսությամբ կարդում են Փարիզի և այլ երկրների հայ համայնքների «ղեկավարների» կամ «եսիմ ում» նամակները՝ հայաստանաբնակ հայերի մոտ տպավորություն ստեղծելու համար, թե իբր բոլոր սփյուռքահայերի անունից մի քանի անիմաստ ու անշուք դանդալոշներ ընդհանրացված ինչ-որ կարծիք են հայտնում:
Ոչ, ոչ և ոչ: Նման բան չկա: Այնպես որ մի անհանգստացեք, խելացի հայեր: Նման հիպերտոնիկ ու պարոքսիզմալ ելույթներն ամենևին կարևոր չեն. դրանք մի կամ երկու մարդու կամ կենդանու կարծիքներ են, իսկ թե որ մի սահմանափակ ուղեղն այդ կարծիքով լվացվեց՝ ծախսելով այդքան միջոցներ, ուղևորություն և այլն, ոչինչ չի փոխում, քանի որ նման սահմանափակ ուղեղների միգրացիան «տախտակ» հարթությունից «չուգուն» հարթության, ոչ Սերժին է օգուտ տալու և ոչ էլ՝ մեզ վնաս:

Ի՞նչ ասեմ: Բան չկա ասելու էլ: Դուք ասացեք:

----------

snow (03.10.2009), Yellow Raven (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի քանի տեսակետ ունեմ այս հարցի շուրջ.

1. իր այցելության պատճառը սփյուռքի <<կապերը քաշելն>> էր: Այսինքն՝ նպատակ ուներ անձամբ զրուցել հայ համայնքների /ի դեպ՝ ամենախոշոր համայնքների/ ղեկավարների հետ, որպեսզի հետագա հուզումները <<ճնշվեն>>: 90-ականների սկզբում, երբ կրկին Թուրքիայի հետ բանակցություններ էին ընթանում, Թուրքիայի պահանջներից մեկն էլ սփյուռքի հակաթուրքական գործունեությունը դադարեցնելն էր, բայց մերժվեց: Կարծում եմ, որ այս կետը էլի կա արձանագրությունում... հիմա նորից ուշադիր կկարդամ այն, եթե անգամ չլինի, ապա կամ գաղտնի ջենթլմենական համաձայնություն է կայացվել այս հարցով, կամ էլ բացի հրապարակված արձանագրություններից կա նաև գաղտնի ինչ-որ փաստաթուղթ:

2. Հայաստանի ներսում տարվող քաղաքականության շարունակությունը Սփյուռքում... այսինքն՝ ինչպես այստեղ արհեստականորեն Դաշնակցությունը վեր է ածվել ընդդիմության, նույն կերպ արտասահմանում ընդդիմություն է Սփյուռքը: Սրանով արդեն լայն մասսաներին է ցույց տալիս այն, որ հայերը դեմ են արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը... և տանել տապալման:

 :Think:

----------

Hay_XY (03.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

Շատ լավ քայլ ա կատարել, ողջունում եմ:

----------


## murmushka

> Շատ լավ քայլ ա կատարել, ողջունում եմ:


ո՞վ, ե՞րբ, ինչ քայլ արեց մենք էլ չիմացանք ողջունեինք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ լավ քայլ ա կատարել, ողջունում եմ:


Հատկապես ո՞ր մասն ա դուրդ եկել: Քո կարծիքով ո՞րն է նպատակը:

----------


## Հարդ

> ո՞վ, ե՞րբ, ինչ քայլ արեց մենք էլ չիմացանք ողջունեինք


Առաջին գրառումը կարդա:




> Հատկապես ո՞ր մասն ա դուրդ եկել: Քո կարծիքով ո՞րն է նպատակը:


Մարդն ուզում ա մոտիկից տեսնի սփյուռքի արձագանքը: Մարդիկ, դու միշտ նախագահները քայլերի մեջ ինչ ֆանտազիա ասես չեք դնում, չնայած դրանք հաճախ լինում են պարզ քայլեր, մեդալ, մի կողմով:

----------


## murmushka

> Առաջին գրառումը կարդա:


ինքդ կարդացել ես՞՞՞՞՞՞, լուրջ լրիվ կարդացել ես՞

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> ինքդ կարդացել ես՞՞՞՞՞՞, լուրջ լրիվ կարդացել ես՞


Լրիվ չէի կարդացել, բայց կարծում էի, թե ինչ ա գրել, սխալվեցի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջին գրառումը կարդա:
> 
> 
> 
> Մարդն ուզում ա մոտիկից տեսնի սփյուռքի արձագանքը: Մարդիկ, դու միշտ նախագահները քայլերի մեջ ինչ ֆանտազիա ասես չեք դնում, չնայած դրանք հաճախ լինում են պարզ քայլեր, մեդալ, մի կողմով:


Իսկ իմ գրածների մեջ ի՞նչն էր ֆանտազիա... նույնիսկ էմոցիա չկար :Smile: 
Սփյուռքի արձագանքը տեսնել պետք չէր :Wink:  Քաղաքական գործիչը պիտի կանխատեսեր :Wink: 

Լավ, եկեք մեր տեսակետները գրենք, ոչ թե վիճենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

իմ կարծիքով սփյուռքի արձագանքից կերևա արդյոք սփյուռքն էլ հայաստանի պես կոռումպացված է թե ոչ… եթե Սերժի "համազգային" այցելությունը խայտառակ ձևով չտապալվի մշանակում է *they're all in this together*

…համենայն դեպս Շառլ Ազնավուրի վարքն առայժմ դա է վկայում

----------


## Hay_XY

> իմ կարծիքով սփյուռքի արձագանքից կերևա արդյոք սփյուռքն էլ հայաստանի պես կոռումպացված է թե ոչ… եթե Սերժի "համազգային" այցելությունը խայտառակ ձևով չտապալվի մշանակում է *they're all in this together*
> 
> …համենայն դեպս Շառլ Ազնավուրի վարքն առայժմ դա է վկայում


Միայն կխնդրեի այս կոնտեքստում «սփյուռք» բառի տակ նկատի չունենալ ամբողջ սփյուռքին, այլ՝ կոնկրետ մի քանի մարիոնետ-սփյուռիկների, որոնք ընդամենը մի քանի նախապես գրված նախադասություն արտասանողներ են, այդ թվում, որոշ առումով նաև՝ հարգարժան շանսոնյեն, ով ավելի լավ կլիներ չներկայանար բազմությանը երկու ծայրահեղ բևեռներից՝ իր իսկապես գեղեցիկ արվեստով և միաժամանակ այդքան անպատասխանատու քաղաքական գործունեությամբ:

----------

Քամի (03.10.2009)

----------


## snow

Դե պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ նախագահի այցելությունները զուտ աչքերներիս  թոզ »փչելու համարա միայն, իսկ ինքը անելույա էն, ինչ արդեն վաղուց որոշելա:

----------

Hay_XY (03.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

գիտեք հոգնեցինք արդեն սփյուռքից, ետ ձեր ասած սփյուռքը մի քանի դաշնակ հնչակ է, որը շատ քիչ թիվ է կազմում, ընտեղ թեմաներից մեկում մի լավ կարծիք կարդացի, նույն Ֆրանսիայում 300000 հայ է ապրում, բայց ետ ցույցին մասնակիցների թիվը կազմում է  80 չէ փող 800 հոգի լինի, բուն սփյուռքահայության շատել ......... է, որ Սեռժ մեռժ չգիտեմ ինչ հատաքրքրի, ես օրինակ կողմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միայն կխնդրեի այս կոնտեքստում «սփյուռք» բառի տակ նկատի չունենալ ամբողջ սփյուռքին, այլ՝ կոնկրետ մի քանի մարիոնետ-սփյուռիկների, որոնք ընդամենը մի քանի նախապես գրված նախադասություն արտասանողներ են, այդ թվում որոշ առումով նաև՝ հարգարժան շանսոնյեն, ով ավելի լավ կլիներ չներկայանար բազմությանը երկու ծայրահեղ բևեռներից՝ իր իսկապես գեղեցիկ արվեստով և միաժամանակ այդքան անպատասխանատու քաղաքական գործունեությամբ:


սփյուռքը սփյուռք է իր բոլոր մարիոնետներով հանդերձ + հարգարժան շանսոնյեն… այսօր եթե որևէ սփյուռքահայ Սերժին աջակցություն է ցույց տալիս, ուրեմն ծախված է… ես ուրիշբացատրութոյւն չունեմ… Մարտի 1-ից հետո սփյուռքը Սերժին պիտի բոյկոտեր մինչև նա չբացահայտեր ամբողջ եղելություն … ես հարցը ծայրահեղացնում եմ, որովհետը "չափավորությունն" արդեն դավաճանության համարժեք է

----------

Nadine (03.10.2009), snow (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> սփյուռքը սփյուռք է իր բոլոր մարիոնետներով հանդերձ + հարգարժան շանսոնյեն… այսօր եթե որևէ սփյուռքահայ Սերժին աջակցություն է ցույց տալիս, ուրեմն ծախված է… ես ուրիշբացատրութոյւն չունեմ… Մարտի 1-ից հետո սփյուռքը Սերժին պիտի բոյկոտեր մինչև նա չբացահայտեր ամբողջ եղելություն … ես հարցը ծայրահեղացնում եմ, որովհետը "չափավորությունն" արդեն դավաճանության համարժեք է


Մեկը ես, ինչպե՞ս ես ուզում, որ բոյկոտեմ Սերժին:
Բոյկոտել եմ, բոյկոտում եմ, շարունակում եմ բոյկոտել:
Ճիշտ չէ ընդհանրացնել սփյուռք հասկացությունը մի ինչ-որ գաղափար հարող խավի շրջանակներում:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Սփյուռքն, իրականում, հեռուստատեսությամբ է  իմանում, որ Սերժն եկավ իր հետ հանդիպեց, հարցեր քննարկեց ու ու կարծիքներ լսեց: Համենայն դեպս, ես հանդիսանալով եվրոպական սփյուռքի ներկայացուցիչ, էդ մասին իմացա, երբ մեր ազգի կարծիքով մտախոհ նախագահը, մեկնեց Նյու-Յորք: Երևի որոշել էր շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհիրդության մեկնել...
Բայց սփյուռքի աչքին թոզ փչելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չէ: Սփյուռքը վաղուց է կորցրել հավատը անցյալ, ներկա և գալիք ղեկավարության հանդեպ...

_Ոնց-որ շոուբիզնեսի անտաղանդ ներկայացուցիչ լինեն, որ հույսները դրել են միայն գովազդի վրա_

----------


## Hay_XY

> գիտեք հոգնեցինք արդեն սփյուռքից, ետ ձեր ասած սփյուռքը մի քանի դաշնակ հնչակ է, որը շատ քիչ թիվ է կազմում, ընտեղ թեմաներից մեկում մի լավ կարծիք կարդացի, նույն Ֆրանսիայում 300000 հայ է ապրում, բայց ետ ցույցին մասնակիցների թիվը կազմում է  80 չէ փող 800 հոգի լինի, բուն սփյուռքահայության շատել ......... է, որ Սեռժ մեռժ չգիտեմ ինչ հատաքրքրի, ես օրինակ կողմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը


Էդ իմ ասած սփյուռքի մեջ ես էլ եմ մտնում: Դաշնակ չեմ:
Դեմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը: ՀԱԿ համակիր եմ: Նույնիսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ն իր դիրքորոշմամբ դեմ, թե կողմ խոսի էլ, ես դեմ եմ մնալու, քանի որ ինքս տեսնում եմ՝ եվրոպական երկրներում ինչ է կատարվում: Ես դեմ եմ ոչ թե ցեղասպանության պատճառով, այլ ... եթե կհետաքրքրի, կմանրամասնեմ. դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է:
Սահմանը չի բացվում հասարակության մասը կազմող ինչ որ անհատի կամ անհատների անձնական շահերից ելնելով: Ոչ մի անհատի համար ոչինչ (դեպի լավը) չի փոխվելու:

----------

Elmo (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Սփյուռքն, իրականում, հեռուստատեսությամբ է  իմանում, որ Սերժն եկավ իր հետ հանդիպեց, հարցեր քննարկեց ու ու կարծիքներ լսեց: Համենայն դեպս, ես հանդիսանալով եվրոպական սփյուռքի ներկայացուցիչ, էդ մասին իմացա, երբ մեր ազգի կարծիքով մտախոհ նախագահը, մեկնեց Նյու-Յորք: Երևի որոշել էր շուրջերկրյա ճանապարհիրդության մեկնել...
> Բայց սփյուռքի աչքին թոզ փչելն էդքան էլ հեշտ չէ: Սփյուռքը վաղուց է կորցրել հավատը անցյալ, ներկա և գալիք ղեկավարության հանդեպ...
> 
> _Ոնց-որ շոուբիզնեսի անտաղանդ ներկայացուցիչ լինեն, որ հույսները դրել են միայն գովազդի վրա_


Հարգելիս, եթե անձամբ ցանկություն ունեք Ձեր կարծիքը՝ դեմ թե կողմ Սերժին հայտնելու, և ոչ թե հեռուստատեսությամբ տեղեկանալու, կարող եք անհատական նամակագրությամբ (ցանկության դեպքում) ասել, թե որ երկրում եք բնակվում, և Սերժի այցելության կոնկրետ օրը և ժամը Ձեր բնակավայր ես կհայտնեմ՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ընդդիմություն եք, դաշնակ, թե՝ ինչ:

----------


## urartu

> Էդ իմ ասած սփյուռքի մեջ ես էլ եմ մտնում: Դաշնակ չեմ:
> Դեմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը: ՀԱԿ համակիր եմ: Նույնիսկ եթե ՀԱԿ-ն իր դիրքորոշմամբ դեմ, թե կողմ խոսի էլ, ես դեմ եմ մնալու, քանի որ ինքս տեսնում եմ՝ եվրոպական երկրներում ինչ է կատարվում: Ես դեմ եմ ոչ թե ցեղասպանության պատճառով, այլ ... եթե կհետաքրքրի, կմանրամասնեմ. դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է:
> Սահմանը չի բացվում հասարակության մասը կազմող ինչ որ անհատի կամ անհատների անձնական շահերից ելնելով: Ոչ մի անհատի համար ոչինչ (դեպի լավը) չի փոխվելու:


հիմնավորի, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Հարգելիս, եթե անձամբ ցանկություն ունեք Ձեր կարծիքը՝ դեմ թե կողմ Սերժին հայտնելու, և ոչ թե հեռուստատեսությամբ տեղեկանալու, կարող եք անհատական նամակագրությամբ (ցանկության դեպքում) ասել, թե որ երկրում եք բնակվում, և Սերժի այցելության կոնկրետ օրը և ժամը Ձեր բնակավայր ես կհայտնեմ՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ընդդիմություն եք, դաշնակ, թե՝ ինչ:


Հարգելիս, ես ոչ ընդիմություն եմ, ոչ դաշնակ եմ, ոչ իշխանամեդ եմ, (առավել ևս) ոչ էլ ինչ եմ  :Smile:  :
Լավ, ասենք ինձ հայտնեցիք, (ի դեպ շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար)  բա մնացած 8 մլն. ո՞նց է իմանալու: Էստեղ հարցը ես չեմ, (որն իրականում թքած ունի սերժի այցելությունների վրա), այլ այն, թե ինչպես է կեղծվում իրականությունը և ինչպես արդեն նկատեցիք, նոր պատնեշներ ստեղծվում սփյուռքի ու Հայաստանաբնակ հայերի միջև: Ինձ համար դա ավելի ցավալի է, քան մնացած արհեստական բաները

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010), Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Հարգելիս, ես ոչ ընդիմություն եմ, ոչ դաշնակ եմ, ոչ իշխանամեդ եմ, (առավել ևս) ոչ էլ ինչ եմ  :
> Լավ, ասենք ինձ հայտնեցիք, (ի դեպ շնորհակալություն առաջարկի համար)  բա մնացած 8 մլն. ո՞նց է իմանալու: Էստեղ հարցը ես չեմ, (որն իրականում թքած ունի սերժի այցելությունների վրա), այլ այն, թե ինչպես է կեղծվում իրականությունը և ինչպես արդեն նկատեցիք, նոր պատնեշներ ստեղծվում սփյուռքի ու Հայաստանաբնակ հայերի միջև: Ինձ համար դա ավելի ցավալի է, քան մնացած արհեստական բաները


Ես ինքս թքած ունեմ նրա այցելությունների վրա: Ես չեմ մասնակցում ցույցերին նրա համար, որ միայն դեմ եմ սահմանի բացմանը, այլ նաև, որ դեմ եմ նրան ընդհանրապես:

Ինքներդ ասացիք, որ տեղյակ էլ չեք լինում, որ գալիս է ու գնում, դրա համար առաջարկեցի տեղեկացնել, որպեսզի ավելի պարզ դառնա, թե ցանկություն չունեք մասնակցելու, դրա համար չեք տեղյակ, թե՞ ցանկություն ունեք, բայց տեղյակ չեք կարողանում լինել: Խնդրեմ, համենայն դեպս: Մյուս 8 միլիոնը ցանկության դեպքում կարող են տեղեկանալ:

Իսկ ի՞նչ պատնեշի մասին է խոսքը:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Իսկ ի՞նչ պատնեշի մասին է խոսքը:


Այն, որ Հայաստանաբնակ հայերի մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում ( մամուլի շնորհիվ), թե սփյուռքը սատարում է սերժին: Արդեն մեղադրանքներ էլ եղան այցելությունները չբոյկոտելու համար: 
Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ, թուրքաբնակ Եվրոպայի փողոցներում տեսնել հայերի ցույցերը ՀՀ նախագահի դեմ ( ինչքան էլ դա ցանկալի լինի) :

----------

snow (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Այն, որ Հայաստանաբնակ հայերի մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում ( մամուլի շնորհիվ), թե սփյուռքը սատարում է սերժին: Արդեն մեղադրանքներ էլ եղան այցելությունները չբոյկոտելու համար: 
> Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ, թուրքաբնակ Եվրոպայի փողոցներում տեսնել հայերի ցույցերը ՀՀ նախագահի դեմ ( ինչքան էլ դա ցանկալի լինի) :


Իսկ ցույցերի բացակայությունն ակամա նշանակում է ակամա աջակցում:
Դա չի նշանակում, որ Սփյուռքից ողջունում են Սերժի քայլերը, դա նշանակում է, որ չեն խոչընդոտում:

Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հնարավոր հարաբերությունների հարցը պիտի վճռի Հայաստանաբնակ հայությունը, ու միայն ցեղասպանության հարցի առկայությունն այդ փաստաթղթում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ոչ միայն թույլ է տալիս, այլև ինչ-որ իմաստով պարտադրում է մեր Սփյուռքի հայրենակիցներին խառնվել այս գործընթացին:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009), urartu (04.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (04.10.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Իսկ ցույցերի բացակայությունն ակամա նշանակում է ակամա աջակցում:
> Դա չի նշանակում, որ Սփյուռքից ողջունում են Սերժի քայլերը, դա նշանակում է, որ չեն խոչընդոտում:
> 
> Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա հնարավոր հարաբերությունների հարցը պիտի վճռի Հայաստանաբնակ հայությունը, ու միայն ցեղասպանության հարցի առկայությունն այդ փաստաթղթում, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, ոչ միայն թույլ է տալիս, այլև ինչ-որ իմաստով պարտադրում է մեր Սփյուռքի հայրենակիցներին խառնվել այս գործընթացին:


Գուցէ ճիշտ ես, ինչ ասեմ...
Պարզապես սփյուռքում տեղեկատվությունը շատ քիչ է , եղածն էլ կեղծիք

----------


## Hay_XY

> հիմնավորի, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է


Հիմնավորումը՝ ստորև (համառոտ):




> Այն, որ Հայաստանաբնակ հայերի մոտ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում ( մամուլի շնորհիվ), թե սփյուռքը սատարում է սերժին: Արդեն մեղադրանքներ էլ եղան այցելությունները չբոյկոտելու համար: 
> Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ, թուրքաբնակ Եվրոպայի փողոցներում տեսնել հայերի ցույցերը ՀՀ նախագահի դեմ ( ինչքան էլ դա ցանկալի լինի) :


Անձամբ ես էլ դեմ եմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց Հայաստանն էլ դառնա թուրքաբնակ երկիր: Եվրոպաբնակ հայերը չեն կարող հերքել այն փաստը, որ մուսուլման ժողովուրդները գրավել են Եվրոպան: Այ օրինակ Հոլանդիայում պաշտոնապես ընդունվել է մուսուլմանությունը՝ որպես երկրորդ կրոն, քանզի մուսուլմանների քանակությունը հասել է այն աստիճանի, որ այլ կերպ հնարավոր չէ: Մուսուլման պատգամավորների, նախարարների և այլ կարկառուն դեմքերի քանակությունը գնալով ավելանում է: Եվ այս ամենի հետ միասին, ամենակարևորը, թե ինչու եմ դա վատ համարում, այն է, որ մուսուլմանը չի ինտեգրվում հասարակության մեջ, այլ ինտեգրում է հասարակությանն իրեն: Նույն իրավիճակը տիրում է Գերմանիայում, Բելգիայում, Ֆրանսիայում և այլուր:

Միայն չասեք, որ Հայաստանում նրանք չեն կարողանա «թփռտալ»: Վեց տարի առաջ Հայաստանում էի ու համեմատելով, թե ինչ է կատարվում հիմա (մուսուլման ազգերի քանակության շատացման առումով ու կրկին հասարակությանը չինտեգրվելու փաստը հաշվի առնելով), արդեն համոզվում եմ որ ենթադրությունս իրականության վերածվելը անկասելի կլինի:

Եվ նաև չասեք, որ Թուրքիայում այնքան լավ է ամեն ինչ, որ թուրքը չի գա Հայաստանում հաստատվելու: Հիշեցնեմ, որ լավ է Անկարայում և Ստամբուլում, ինչպես որ Հայաստանի մասին խոսելիս ասում ենք, որ լավ է Երևանում (համեմատաբար), և ոչ՝ Մարտունիում կամ Լիճքում, Որոտանում կամ Ղարաջորանում կամ Քարաշամբում:



Ինչևէ, դա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## Chuk

> Գուցէ ճիշտ ես, ինչ ասեմ...
> Պարզապես սփյուռքում տեղեկատվությունը շատ քիչ է , եղածն էլ կեղծիք


Չգիտեմ, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ, ովքեր կուզեն տեղեկացվել, հեշտորեն կտեղեկացվեն: Դրա համար պետք է ընդամենը օրինակ մտնել a1plus.am կամ tert.am, Google-ում փնտրել «Նորություններ Հայաստանից» և նման այլ տարբերակներ: Ու կարծում եմ չտեղեկացվածների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունն այնուամենայնիվ չեն ուզում տեղեկացվել: Ես չեմ մեղադրում: Դա իրենց գործն է: Վերջիվերջո իրենք սեփական երկիրն ունեն, որտեղ ապրում են, սեփական գործը, զբաղվածությունները, խնդիրները: Ես ուղղակի արձանագրում եմ:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Չգիտեմ, անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ, ովքեր կուզեն տեղեկացվել, հեշտորեն կտեղեկացվեն: Դրա համար պետք է ընդամենը օրինակ մտնել a1plus.am կամ tert.am, Google-ում փնտրել «Նորություններ Հայաստանից» և նման այլ տարբերակներ: Ու կարծում եմ չտեղեկացվածների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունն այնուամենայնիվ չեն ուզում տեղեկացվել: Ես չեմ մեղադրում: Դա իրենց գործն է: Վերջիվերջո իրենք սեփական երկիրն ունեն, որտեղ ապրում են, սեփական գործը, զբաղվածությունները, խնդիրները: Ես ուղղակի արձանագրում եմ:




Ես սպասում էի նման պատասխանի  :Smile:  : Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես ոչ ոքի չեմ արդարացնում կամ մեղադրում: Էստեղ ասված յուրաքանչյուրի կարծիքի հետ էլ լրիվ կամ մասնակի համաձայն եմ: Բայց վերջում, էլի մենք բոլորս ենք տուժելու իրար հանդեպ լարվելով, որից էլ օգուտ են քաղում սերժն ու նրա նմանները:
Էս սահմանի բացումն էլ, սահմանի բացման համար չի ( իմ կարծիքով)... էստեղ թաքնված ծրագրեր կան ի օգուտ ոչ Հայաստանի: Եվրոպացիների, ամերիկացիների ու ռուսների ակտիվ միջամտությունն էլ դրա ապացույցն է:Ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում նրանց բարի ցանկություններին

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց վերջում, էլի մենք բոլորս ենք տուժելու իրար հանդեպ լարվելով, որից էլ օգուտ ենք քաղում սերժն ու նրա նմանները:


Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ  :Smile: 
Անձամբ ես Սփյուռքի դեմ լարված չեմ  :Smile: 
Թեև համարում եմ, որ իրենց անգործությունը (ու որոշակի կառույցների կողմից Սերժին ուղղված ողջույնները) նպաստել է այս վիճակի զարգացմանը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեր հարգարժան սփյուռքահայ բարեկամներին կոչ եմ անում Ս. Սարգսյանին դիմավորել ոչ թե «Փրոթոքոլը դիր աղբաման» տիպի զվարճալիքներով, այլ օգտվել կարմիր գլխարկների ու այլ թափթփուկների բացակայությունից, ինչպես նաև այլ փաստից, որ արտասահմանցի օրինապահները հայերեն չեն կարդում, ու ցուցապաստառների վրա գրել այն, ինչ մտածում են: Ցանկալի է, որ պաստառների վրայի գրությունները առատորեն համեմված լինեն սեռական ու մարդակազմական բնույթի բարձրահարկ ուղերձներով՝ ուղղված ազգընտիրի բարեմասնություններին, վերջինիս ազգուտակին, մտավոր ունակություններին, անցյալին, ներկային ու ապագային, լավին, արտասանական ապարատին և այլն: Առաջարկում եմ ուղերձները գրել մետրանոց կարմիր տառերով ու հնարավորինս բարձր պահել:

----------

dvgray (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Չգիտեմ, չգիտեմ 
> Անձամբ ես Սփյուռքի դեմ լարված չեմ 
> Թեև համարում եմ, որ իրենց անգործությունը (ու որոշակի կառույցների կողմից Սերժին ուղղված ողջույնները) նպաստել է այս վիճակի զարգացմանը:


Հենց հարցն էլ այն է, որ սփյուռքը չի ողջույններ ուղղում, այլ անհատ բիզնեսմեներ, որոնք սերժի հետ հանդիպելիս հաստատ սահմանի բացումից չեն խոսում: Անգործության համար էլ... գուցէ ճիշտ ես: 
Լավ, համոզվեցի, որ բոյկոտելն ավելի ճիշտ է քան ոչինչ չանելը

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց հարցն էլ այն է, որ սփյուռքը չի ողջույններ ուղղում, այլ անհատ բիզնեսմեներ, որոնք սերժի հետ հանդիպելիս հաստատ սահմանի բացումից չեն խոսում: Անգործության համար էլ... գուցէ ճիշտ ես: 
> Լավ, համոզվեցի, որ բոյկոտելն ավելի ճիշտ է քան ոչինչ չանելը


Դե ես գրել էի. «*որոշակի կառույցների կողմից* Սերժին ուղղված ողջույնները»  :Smile:

----------


## Hay_XY

> ... էստեղ թաքնված ծրագրեր կան ի օգուտ ոչ Հայաստանի: Եվրոպացիների, ամերիկացիների ու ռուսների ակտիվ միջամտությունն էլ դրա ապացույցն է:Ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում նրանց բարի ցանկություններին


Հարցը դրված է այնպես, թե իբր Հայաստանը ասում է Թուրքիային, որ սահմանի բացումը գերձեռնտու չէ Հայաստանին, այլ փոխադարձ հավասարաչափ ձեռնտու համաձայնություն պետք է լինի: Իմ կարծիքով, հարցը գերձեռնտու է Հայաստանի իշխանություններին (անհատներին) ու բիզնեսմեններին և ոչ՝ ժողովրդին (հասարակության մասը կազմող անհատներին), ինչպես նաև՝ այլ երկրներին, որոնց համար Հայաստան-Թուրքիա սահմանի բացումը ուղղակիորեն կապված է բիզնեսի հետ (մակրոմակարդակով), ապա նաև Թուրքիայի` Եվրամիություն մտնելու հարցի հետ, քանի որ Հայաստանի հետ ունեցած անհամաձայնությունները պատճառներից մեկն է, որ Թուրքիան չի կարողանում մտնել Եվրամիություն:
Բայց ստացվում է, որ իրականում գերձեռնտու է Թուրքիային՝ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի այն հարթությամբ, որ ձեռնտու է հենց թուրք ժողովրդի համար՝ նախ Եվրամիություն մտնելու համար, երկրորդ հերթին Հայաստանում հաստատվելու (կոպիտ ասած՝ գրավելու) համար: Թուրքիան պարզապես «թանկացնում» է իրեն՝ հասկանալով, որ հայ բիզնեսմեններն ու անհատ իշխանավորներն իրենց նպատակին հասնելու համար երկիր էլ կծախեն:

Ինչու՞ են Արևմտյան Եվրոպայի որոշ երկրներ ուզում, որ Թուրքիան մտնի Եվրամիություն: Ես կբերեմ մի շատ էլեմենտար օրինակ, որը միակը չէ:

Իտալական Ս. գործարանում փաթեթավորվում է Կ. ապրանքանիշով մակարոն: Փաթեթավորման բոլոր պարագաներն արտադրվում են Թուրքիայում: Բելգիայում Դ. գործարանում եվրոպատուհանները փակցվում են նույնպես Թուրքիայում արտադրված փայտաթղթով՝ երկուսն էլ ցածր վարձատրվող աշխատուժի և Թուրքիայում պետական մակարդակով բիզնես-առավելությունների պատճառով: Հետևաբար արտադրված ապրանքը պետք է ներմուծվի Եվրոպական երկրներ, ինչն առաջացնում է բարդություններ, քանզի օրական հարյուր-հազարավոր կոնտեյներներ են մտնում Հոլանդիայի (Ռոտերդամի) և Բելգիայի (Անտվերպենի) նավահանգիստ: Այդ ամբողջ ապրանքը պետք է մաքսազերծվի: Իսկ եթե Թուրքիան մտնի Եվրամիություն, մաքսազերծման (ներմուծում-արտահանում) փոխարեն կաշխատի պարզեցված ինտրակոմունալ մատակարարման (intracommunal supply)՝ ցանկացած երկու կամ ավելի Եվրամիության երկրների բիզնեսմենների  համագործակցման համար շատ հարմար համակարգը:

Ինչևէ, ցանկացողներին կարող եմ մանրամասնել:

Ստորև իմ կողմից անձամբ լուսանկարված մի թաղամաս (նիդերլանդերեն՝ Սխարբեկ կամ  ֆրանսերեն՝ Սկարբեկ) Բրյուսելում (որը միակը չէ այլ հազարավոր թաղամասներից մեկը)՝

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր է, շատ հետաքրքիր, նայել պաշտոնական հաղորդագրությունը:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Հետաքրքիր է, շատ հետաքրքիր, նայել պաշտոնական հաղորդագրությունը:


Ա1+
--------------
,,,
_Նշելով, որ ինքն էլ մեկն է մեր հարյուր հազարավոր այն հայրենակիցներից, ովքեր ամեն օր արթնանում են հայացքն Արարատին ուղղած կամ ակամա ընդվզում որևէ համատեքստում 1915 թիվը լսելիս, Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը եվրոպահայ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչներին հրավիրել է բաց երկխոսության հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի ու դրա հեռանկարների շուրջ:_
,,,
---------------
Ուղեղի լվացման հասարակ մի օրինակ՝ երկու տող:

----------


## Chuk

> Ա1+


Ա1+, բայց լուրը պաշտոնական է: Էս բաժնում առանց խմբագրումների, փոփոխությունների, մեկնաբանությունների տեղադրվում են կառավարական մարմինների կողմից տրամադրված լուրերը:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Ա1+, բայց լուրը պաշտոնական է: Էս բաժնում առանց խմբագրումների, փոփոխությունների, մեկնաբանությունների տեղադրվում են կառավարական մարմինների կողմից տրամադրված լուրերը:


Պարզապես աղբյուրն էի նշել: ) Ուղեղի լվացման խոսքերը Սարգսյանինն են

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գուցէ ճիշտ ես, ինչ ասեմ...
> Պարզապես սփյուռքում տեղեկատվությունը շատ քիչ է , եղածն էլ կեղծիք


տենց բան մի ասա… սփյուռքը երկիր չի որ տեղեկատվություն լինի կամ չլինի… մեր սփյուռքը հիմնականում ապրում են դեմոկրատական երկրներում որտեղ ինֆորմացիայի հոսքը ազատ է և պատճառաբանել թե տեղեկատվությունը քիչ է, ամոթ է դա սփյուռքի պրոբլեմն է … ինտերնետում բոլոր ընդդիմադիր կայքերը մատչելի են, այն էլ ավելի լավ ինտերնետ կապով… ի՞նչն է խանգարում դրանցից օգտվելուն… սա մեկ… և երկրորդ սփյուռքի TV-ն այսօր ողողված է քյաբաբի, նպարատների ու բազմատեսակ ռեկլամներով ու սերիալներով, որի մեղքը միայն սփյուռքի վրա է … դրանք Հայաստանի կառավարության կողմից չեն վերահսկվում… այնպես որ "Պարզապես սփյուռքում տեղեկատվությունը շատ քիչ է , եղածն էլ կեղծիք"  արդարացում չի… ես էլ եմ սփյուռքում ԱՄՆ LA

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Միքիչ անցնենք առաջ: Այսօր արդեն Նյու Յորքում էր (ասում են, ոչ ոք չի տեսել): 
Դաշնակաները «պիկետ» էին կազմակերպել անձրևի տակ:

Չեմ ուզում ակումբի տեսքը գցեմ, դրա համար էլ մենակ նկարների հղումները կտամ:

Ի դեպ, կռիվ չի եղել:


http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/9736/img3246k.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/8304/img3248j.jpg
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4007/img3249j.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/2435/img3250w.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/8231/img3251o.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8388/img3254x.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/2472/img3256w.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8504/img3257u.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/6504/img3258p.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2347/img3260j.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1333/img3261t.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/8141/img3264v.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5148/img3266r.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/6289/img3267bx.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8034/img3268t.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8015/img3269z.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5299/img3270wf.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/5899/img3272kb.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2408/img3273di.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/281/img3274o.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/4726/img3275lw.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2586/img3278j.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/905/img3279b.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5020/img3280f.jpg
http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/8155/img3281l.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/9049/img3282k.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5830/img3283o.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/7154/img3285e.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/913/img3286.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/6655/img3290.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1256/img3291b.jpg
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3104/img3292k.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/2456/img3297x.jpg
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3096/img3298iq.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3994/img3299t.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1858/img3300nu.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/862/img3301hg.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8052/img3302z.jpg

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Kuk (04.10.2009), Ribelle (04.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

քիչ առաջ հեռուստացույցով դիտում էի Սարգսեանի այցը Ֆրանսիա. ժողովրդի հետ զրույցի ժամանակ, մեկը դեմ–առ–դեմ կանգնեց եւ ասաց,–Այդ բանը մի արա՛. Սարգսեանն էլ իր հերթին իբր թե հարցը կրկնեց,–դուք դե՞մ եք։ Խեղճ մարդը կրկին ասաց որ դեմ է պայմանագրին…

Մի խոսքով, Հայ ազգը դեմ է այս պայմանագրին։ Սարգսեանը կարող է հանգիստ վերադառնալ Հայաստան. սփյուռքում ապրող հայերի չեն, չէ ա։  :Cool:

----------


## Հարդ

> սփյուռքը սփյուռք է իր բոլոր մարիոնետներով հանդերձ + հարգարժան շանսոնյեն… այսօր եթե որևէ սփյուռքահայ Սերժին աջակցություն է ցույց տալիս, ուրեմն ծախված է… ես ուրիշբացատրութոյւն չունեմ… Մարտի 1-ից հետո սփյուռքը Սերժին պիտի բոյկոտեր մինչև նա չբացահայտեր ամբողջ եղելություն … ես հարցը ծայրահեղացնում եմ, որովհետը "չափավորությունն" արդեն դավաճանության համարժեք է


Պետք ա բոյկոտեր ու լտպին նախագահ չէ ճանաչեր? Վաբշե մասնավորապես ամերիկայի սփյուռքում տեղեկությունները շատ հարմար են ընդիմության համար: Մեր ծանոթներն ամերիկայում մեզ միշտ հարցնում են.
-Իրոք վիճակն էտքան վատ ա Հայաստանում? 
Մենք շշմած ենք մնում... Երաժշտասերներ, Սերժ Թանկյանը բան չի ասել Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների կապակցությանբ? Սերժը հանդիպեր հետը թույն կլիներ... :Hands Up:

----------


## Kuk

Էս սերյոժան աշխարհի որ երկրում մարդամեջ ա դուրս գալիս, թքում են վրե՞ն: ես էլ գիետի՝ մենակ Հայաստանում ա տենց:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սերժ Սարգսյանի այցը Ֆրանսիա՝ պարզապես փայլուն ձևով ներկայացված մեր հեռուստաընկերությունների կողմից :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Լեո (04.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Էս սերյոժան աշխարհի որ երկրում մարդամեջ ա դուրս գալիս, թքում են վրե՞ն: ես էլ գիետի՝ մենակ Հայաստանում ա տենց:


Ցանկացած ինքնակոչի երեսին էլ թքում են: Նապալեոնի պես տղուն ո՞նց վերաբերվեցին երբ ինքն իրեն թագադրեց: Էլի սկսեցին թքել վրեն: Սա թագադրել ա հերիք չի, ինքնագլուխ հարցեր ա լուծում:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Հոկտեմբերի 3-ին, երեկոյան ժ. 5-ին, ‘Նյու Յորք Պլազա'-ի դահլիճում, ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանդիպում ունեցավ հայ համայնքի տարբեր կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարների հետ, իսկ դրսում, թեեւ անձրեւային եղանակ էր, հայ համայնքը կազմակերպել էր բողոքի ակցիա, որի մասնակիցները ցուցապաստառներով եւ ելույթներով իրենց բողոքն էին հայտնում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման դեմ:

Ակցիայի մասնակից, ամերիկահայ գրող-դրամատուրգ եւ բեմադրիչ, ՀՀ Գրողների միության անդամ Հրանտ Մարգարյանը կիսելով իր կարծիքը ասաց.‘ Անկեղծորեն ասեմ, ես անչափ վրդովված եմ, եւ ոչ միայն ես` այլ ազգովի, այն առումով, որ մենք Պատմություն կփոխինք, այն էլ վատ իմաստով: Արձանագրութուններում տեղ գտած բոլոր հարցերը, ըստ իս, պարտադրված են արեւմուտքի կողմից, եւ մենք իրավունք չունենք ազգովին մոռանալու, ջնջելու մեր անցյալը: Մենք պատասխանատու ենք, որպես սերունդ անցյալի նկատմամբ` ապագան կառուցելու, այլ ոչ թե քանդելու :Huh: 

Ռոբերտ Կարապետյան
Նյու Յորք. Լուսանկարները` Ռոբերտ Կարապետյանի

Ի ԴԵՊ
Ռոբերտ Կարապետյանը, որպես ֆոտոլրագրող ցանկություն է հայտնել ներկա գտնվելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի եւ հայ համայնքի հանդիպմանը, բայց իրեն ասել են, որ հարկավոր է ՀՀ դեսպանատան թույլտվությունը: Երկու օր անընդմեջ զանգահարելուց, ներկայանալուց հոտո, դեսպանատան ներկայացուցիչ Սրբուհի Պողոսյանը ասել է, որ հանդիպումը լինելու է նեղ շրջանակով,եւ որ Ռոբերտ Կարապետյանի մասով հարցում են ուղարկել Երեւան:
Եվ իհարկե, Ռոբերտ Կարապետյանին թույլ չեն տվել մասնակցել հանդիպմանը:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Ես քաղաքականության թեմաներում աշխատում եմ չգրեմ, բայց էս թեմայի շուրջ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ դուք ամենքդ դատեք ըստ ձեզ՝ Հայաստանի բնակիչների, էս հարցի շուրջ, սփյուռքից լավ է դատելը, նրանք չեն առաջնորդվում Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների շահերով և կարող են միայն ազգային հարցերից խոսել, բայց մենք այստեղի բնակիչներս այս հարցին պիտի նայենք ըստ երկրի ներսի, եթե դեմ ենք, ուրեմն դա վնաս է մեզ, եթե կողմ ենք ուրեմն օգուտ է մեզ, սփյուռքը չպիտի խառնվի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքականությանը, իմ կարծիքով: Երևանցին չի կարող որոշել Վանաձորի համար որն է լավը, և հակառակը, ամենքս մեր քաղաքի հոգսերով ենք ապրում, նույնը և պետության հարցում, այս պետության բարօրությունից առաջին օգտվողը մենք ենք լինելու, իսկ հետո նոր սփյուռքը, իսկ վատ վիճակից թերևս միայն մենք են ք տուժում և ոչ երբեք սփյուռքը, այսքան բան, չեմ ասում ես ինչ կարծիք ունեմ, չնայած քվեարկել եմ, բայց կարծիքների բանավեճի մեջ չեմ ուզում մտնել, ուղղակի դեմ եմ արտահայտվում սփյուռքի կարծիքին մեծ տեղ տալուն, շատ կներեք, բայց եկեք այստեղ ապրեք, նոր իրավունք ունեցեք խառնվելու այս երկրի գործերին:

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010), Հարդ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես քաղաքականության թեմաներում աշխատում եմ չգրեմ, բայց էս թեմայի շուրջ ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ դուք ամենքդ դատեք ըստ ձեզ՝ Հայաստանի բնակիչների, էս հարցի շուրջ, սփյուռքից լավ է դատելը, նրանք չեն առաջնորդվում Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների շահերով և կարող են միայն ազգային հարցերից խոսել, բայց մենք այստեղի բնակիչներս այս հարցին պիտի նայենք ըստ երկրի ներսի, եթե դեմ ենք, ուրեմն դա վնաս է մեզ, եթե կողմ ենք ուրեմն օգուտ է մեզ, սփյուռքը չպիտի խառնվի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքականությանը, իմ կարծիքով: Երևանցին չի կարող որոշել Վանաձորի համար որն է լավը, և հակառակը, ամենքս մեր քաղաքի հոգսերով ենք ապրում, նույնը և պետության հարցում, այս պետության բարօրությունից առաջին օգտվողը մենք ենք լինելու, իսկ հետո նոր սփյուռքը, իսկ վատ վիճակից թերևս միայն մենք են ք տուժում և ոչ երբեք սփյուռքը, այսքան բան, չեմ ասում ես ինչ կարծիք ունեմ, չնայած քվեարկել եմ, բայց կարծիքների բանավեճի մեջ չեմ ուզում մտնել, ուղղակի դեմ եմ արտահայտվում սփյուռքի կարծիքին մեծ տեղ տալուն, շատ կներեք, բայց եկեք այստեղ ապրեք, նոր իրավունք ունեցեք խառնվելու այս երկրի գործերին:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, մի տարբերությամբ:
Այս փաստաթղթերը լուծում են նաև ցեղասպանության հարցը, էսպես ասած, իսկ այդ հարցում Սփյուռքի կարծիքը (որտեղ շատերը հենց դրա հետևանքով են հայտնվել) անտեսելը մեղմ ասած անբարոյականություն է:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009), snow (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, մի տարբերությամբ:
> Այս փաստաթղթերը լուծում են նաև ցեղասպանության հարցը, էսպես ասած, իսկ այդ հարցում Սփյուռքի կարծիքը (որտեղ շատերը հենց դրա հետևանքով են հայտնվել) անտեսելը մեղմ ասած անբարոյականություն է:


Ցեղասպանության հարցը ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չի կարող լուծել, եղբայր, և որքան հասկանում եմ, Հայաստանը չի ասում, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, նման բան չի էլ կարող երբևից է լինել, ամենածախված նախագահը չի կարող նման բան ասել, որովհետև հաջորդ օրը նույնիսկ ամենաանտարբեր հայը կարող է կյանքից զրկել նրան, այս հարցում ես հանգիստ եմ, չեմ կարծում որ ՍՍ-ն այդքան հիմար է, կամ հնարավոր է, որ աշխարհում նման հիմար լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցեղասպանության հարցը ոչ մի փաստաթուղթ չի կարող լուծել, եղբայր, և որքան հասկանում եմ, Հայաստանը չի ասում, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, նման բան չի էլ կարող երբևից է լինել, ամենածախված նախագահը չի կարող նման բան ասել, որովհետև հաջորդ օրը նույնիսկ ամենաանտարբեր հայը կարող է կյանքից զրկել նրան, այս հարցում ես հանգիստ եմ, չեմ կարծում որ ՍՍ-ն այդքան հիմար է, կամ հնարավոր է, որ աշխարհում նման հիմար լինի:


Խորհուրդ կտամ ուսումնասիրել պրոցեսները, նոր կարծիք կազմել, հակառակ դեպքում կարծիքդ հավակնում է լինել այս մեջբերածիս նման իրականությունից կտրված  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Խորհուրդ կտամ ուսումնասիրել պրոցեսները, նոր կարծիք կազմել, հակառակ դեպքում կարծիքդ հավակնում է լինել այս մեջբերածիս նման իրականությունից կտրված


Ուղղակի դուրս եմ գալիս քննարկումից, իմ իմացած իրականությունը սա է, կապրենք կտեսնենք: Երբեք չհավատաս, թե հնարավոր է ցեղասպանության հարցը անտեսվի, մոռացության մատնվի կամ աչքաթող արվի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի դուրս եմ գալիս քննարկումից, իմ իմացած իրականությունը սա է, կապրենք կտեսնենք: Երբեք չհավատաս, թե հնարավոր է ցեղասպանության հարցը անտեսվի, մոռացության մատնվի կամ աչքաթող արվի:


 :Smile: 
Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ անտեսվի:
Այս փաստաթղթերը հենց հակառակը, չի անտեսում, այլ հիմք է ստեղծում պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման, ովքեր ի վերջո պիտի նստեն ու «որոշեն», ցեղասպանություն եղել է, թե ոչ:

Փաստացի այս գործընթացը արդեն իսկ կանգնացրել ա տարբեր երկրների կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը: 

Իսկ դու դուրս արի քննարկումից: 
Դա «աչք փակելու» լավագույն տարբերակներից է  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Փաստացի այս գործընթացը արդեն իսկ կանգնացրել ա տարբեր երկրների կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը: )


Հա, ես նկատել եմ, որ կանգնել ա գործնթացը, բայց դա մի օր պիտի լիներ, երբ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ սկսեր հարաբերություններ զարգացնել: Իմ իմանալով մեր պատմաբանները չեն պատրաստվում քննարկել ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ անտեսվի:
> Այս փաստաթղթերը հենց հակառակը, չի անտեսում, այլ հիմք է ստեղծում պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծման, ովքեր ի վերջո պիտի նստեն ու «որոշեն», ցեղասպանություն եղել է, թե ոչ:
> 
> Փաստացի այս գործընթացը արդեն իսկ կանգնացրել ա տարբեր երկրների կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը: 
> 
> Իսկ դու դուրս արի քննարկումից: 
> Դա «աչք փակելու» լավագույն տարբերակներից է


Մարդը որտեղ կանգնում կրկնում ա, որ ցեղասպանությունը եղել ա, ու ոչ մի հանձնաժողովի կարիք չկա, ես նորից եմ ասում, ես չեմ քննարկում այն հարցը, թե որքանով ա ճիշտ այս սահմանի բացումը, բայց հաստատ Հայաստանը քննարկման առարկա չի դարձնում ցեսասպանության իրողությունը: Թե թուրքերը դա հիմա ոնց են ներկայացնում, գլուխն իրանց քարը: Աչք փակելու հարց չկա, ես էլ ինչպես հմարյա բոլորս մազապուրծ փրկվածների սերունդ եմ, ո՞նց կարող ա դրա լինել-չլինելու հարց քննարկենք:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդը որտեղ կանգնում կրկնում ա, որ ցեղասպանությունը եղել ա, ու ոչ մի հանձնաժողովի կարիք չկա, ես նորից եմ ասում, ես չեմ քննարկում այն հարցը, թե որքանով ա ճիշտ այս սահմանի բացումը, բայց հաստատ Հայաստանը քննարկման առարկա չի դարձնում ցեսասպանության իրողությունը: Թե թուրքերը դա հիմա ոնց են ներկայացնում, գլուխն իրանց քարը: Աչք փակելու հարց չկա, ես էլ ինչպես հմարյա բոլորս մազապուրծ փրկվածների սերունդ եմ, ո՞նց կարող ա դրա լինել-չլինելու հարց քննարկենք:


Ձյաձա, էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա:
Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մենք տնտեսական աճ ունենք:
Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մարտի 1-ի իշխանության քայլերն օրինաչափ են:
Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա...

Դրա համար ոչ թե պետք ա լսել, թե էդ մարդը բառերը շատ դանդաղ ու պաուզաներով շարելով ինչ ա կրկնում, այլ պետք ա հետևել, թե ինչ ա կատարվում:

Ժամանակն ա արթնանալու: Բարի կոչ  :Smile:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ես նկատել եմ, որ կանգնել ա գործնթացը, բայց դա մի օր պիտի լիներ, երբ Հայաստանը Թուրքիայի հետ սկսեր հարաբերություններ զարգացնել: Իմ իմանալով մեր պատմաբանները չեն պատրաստվում քննարկել ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը:


Փաստորեն քո իմանալով չեն պատրաստվում  :Smile: 
Եվ ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել  :Think: 

հ.գ. Իմ իմանալով հայերը մյուս տարի պատրաստվում են Մարս թռնել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ձյաձա, էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մենք տնտեսական աճ ունենք:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մարտի 1-ի իշխանության քայլերն օրինաչափ են:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա...
> 
> Դրա համար ոչ թե պետք ա լսել, թե էդ մարդը բառերը շատ դանդաղ ու պաուզաներով շարելով ինչ ա կրկնում, այլ պետք ա հետևել, թե ինչ ա կատարվում:
> 
> Ժամանակն ա արթնանալու: Բարի կոչ


Ցեղասպանության հարցը էս նշած բաներից ոչ մեկի կողքը չես կարող դնել, մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, ես հավատում եմ մեր ժողովրդին ու հանկարծ ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի ղեկավար մի օր փորձեց ցեղասպանության հարցը շահարկել, վստահ եմ, հաջորդ օրը նա լավագույն դեպքում էլ ղեկավար չի լինի, իսկ էլ ավելի լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընդհանրապես  չի լինի, 
իսկ ձյաձայայի մասին էլ, Չուկ ջան, ճիշտ ա՝ ես քեզնից մեծ եմ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ ինձ հետ խոսալուց իմ տարիքը այդքան էլ չեն ընդգծում ու ձևացնում են, թե ես լավ եմ պահպանվել: :Sad:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ցեղասպանության հարցը էս նշած բաներից ոչ մեկի կողքը չես կարող դնել, մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, *ես հավատում եմ մեր ժողովրդին ու հանկարծ ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի ղեկավար մի օր փորձեց ցեղասպանության հարցը շահարկել, վստահ եմ, հաջորդ օրը նա լավագույն դեպքում էլ ղեկավար չի լինի, իսկ էլ ավելի լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընդհանրապես  չի լինի,* 
> իսկ ձյաձայայի մասին էլ, Չուկ ջան, ճիշտ ա՝ ես քեզնից մեծ եմ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ ինձ հետ խոսալուց իմ տարիքը այդքան էլ չեն ընդգծում ու ձևացնում են, թե ես լավ եմ պահպանվել:


Ձյաձան դիմելաձև ա, տարիքի հետ կապ չունի  :Smile: 
Ընդգծած հատվածի մասին. ես չեմ հավատում, տեսնելով քո գրառումները: Որովհետև աչքիդ առաջ շահարկվում է, իսկ դու ու քո նման շատերը նախընտրում են չտեսնել: Էլ ինչի՞ն հավատամ:

Նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ու կոչ անում ուշադիր հետևել պրոցեսներին, ուսումնասիրել փաստաթուղթը, վերլուծությունները, այլնը:

Հակառակ դեպքում նորից ու նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ գրառումներդ լինում են իրականությունից կտրված:

----------


## Chuk

Շատ դեսուդեն չընկնելու համար մեջբերում եմ արձանագրությունից, հավատալով տրամաբանությանդ.



> իրականացնել երկու ժողովուրդների միջև փոխվստահության վերականգնմանն ուղղված պատմական հարթության երկխոսություն, այդ թվում` պատմական փաստաթղթերի և արխիվների գիտական, անկողմնակալ ուսումնասիրության միջոցով գոյություն ունեցող խնդիրների հստակեցման ու առաջարկների ձևակերպման համար,


Ու սրանից հետո ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե պարոն Սարգսյանը ձեր կրքերը չթեժացնելու համար ի՞նչ «կտեր է տալիս»:

----------


## Hay_XY

Իմ կարծիքով հետաքրքիր է նաև Ա1+ -ի կողմից պատրաստված հետևյալ երկու տեսանյութերը՝ որպես մի այլ կարծիք այս հարցի շուրջ (*հատկապես 2-րդը*):

Տեսանյութ 1: 22 հուլիսի 2009



Տեսանյութ 2: 22 սեպտեմբերի 2009

----------


## Շինարար

> Ընդգծած հատվածի մասին. ես չեմ հավատում, տեսնելով քո գրառումները: Որովհետև աչքիդ առաջ շահարկվում է, իսկ դու ու քո նման շատերը նախընտրում են չտեսնել: Էլ ինչի՞ն հավատամ:
> 
> Նորից խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ու կոչ անում ուշադիր հետևել պրոցեսներին, ուսումնասիրել փաստաթուղթը, վերլուծությունները, այլնը:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում նորից ու նորից գալիս ենք նրան, որ գրառումներդ լինում են իրականությունից կտրված:


Իսկ կլինի՞ վերլուծությունները չուսումնաիրենք, այլ մենք վերլուծենք: 
ՑԵղասպանության եղելության քննարկում չի լինելու մեր կողմից, չնայած վախենալու բան չունենք, ուղղակի դա մեր կողմից ստորություն ու անինքնասիրություն կլիներ, նորից եմ ասում, կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ես կյանքում ուրիշի վերլուծություններով չեմ առաջնորդվում, հեղինակություններ չեմ ճանաչում, աշխատում եմ ինքս դատողություններ անել, սա այն հարցն է, որ Աստված մի արասցե, ես սխալ դուրս եկած լինեմ, բայց այն ինչ ասում եմ, համոզված եմ ասում:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ կլինի՞ վերլուծությունները չուսումնաիրենք, այլ մենք վերլուծենք: 
> ՑԵղասպանության եղելության քննարկում չի լինելու մեր կողմից, չնայած վախենալու բան չունենք, ուղղակի դա մեր կողմից ստորություն ու անինքնասիրություն կլիներ, նորից եմ ասում, կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ես կյանքում ուրիշի վերլուծություններով չեմ առաջնորդվում, հեղինակություններ չեմ ճանաչում, աշխատում եմ ինքս դատողություններ անել, սա այն հարցն է, որ Աստված մի արասցե, ես սխալ դուրս եկած լինեմ, բայց այն ինչ ասում եմ, համոզված եմ ասում:


Իհարկե կլինի  :Smile: 
Միայն թե քեզ ոչ մեկը չի ասել, որ դու վստահես ուրիշի վերլուծություններին, թեպետ այս հարցում վստահաբար կպնդեմ, որ դու շատ շատերի վերլուծություններից սովորելու տեղ ունես: Ընդամենը առաջարկվում է ուսումնասիրել վերլուծությունները, տարբեր կողմերից խնդիրն ուսումնասիրելու համար, որպեսզի ստիպված չլինես ահա այսպես «ապրել, տեսնել» թե ինչ է լինում: Որպեսզի երբ որ ամեն ինչ ավարտված լինի, հանկարծ գլխիդ չտաս «արյաաա՜, ցեղասպանության հարցը փակեց էն ստորը» կոչերով: Ցավոք սրտի քո ներկայացրածը վերլուծություն չէ, այլ ընդամենը կույր հավատ, որ այդ հարցը այս փաստաթղթերի արդյունքում չի քննարկվելու, որովհետև «էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնել ասել ա...»  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Փաստորեն քո իմանալով չեն պատրաստվում 
> Եվ ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել 
> 
> հ.գ. Իմ իմանալով հայերը մյուս տարի պատրաստվում են Մարս թռնել:


Մեջբերում ՍՍ - ի խոսքերից.
-Մենք թուրքերի հետ կքննարկենք ոչ թե ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը, այլ ցեղասպանության հետևանքների վերացման հարցը:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեջբերում ՍՍ - ի խոսքերից.
> -Մենք թուրքերի հետ կքննարկենք ոչ թե ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը, այլ ցեղասպանության հետևանքների վերացման հարցը:


Ապեր, նույն հաջողությամբ Սերժը արդեն մի քսան անգամ բացահայտել է Մարտի մեկին իրական մեղավորներին ու մարդասպաններին:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մեջբերում ՍՍ - ի խոսքերից.
> -Մենք թուրքերի հետ կքննարկենք ոչ թե ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը, այլ ցեղասպանության հետևանքների վերացման հարցը:


Մեջբերում Chuk-ի խոսքերից.



> Ձյաձա, էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մենք տնտեսական աճ ունենք:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մարտի 1-ի իշխանության քայլերն օրինաչափ են:
> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա...
> 
> Դրա համար ոչ թե պետք ա լսել, թե էդ մարդը բառերը շատ դանդաղ ու պաուզաներով շարելով ինչ ա կրկնում, այլ պետք ա հետևել, թե ինչ ա կատարվում:
> 
> Ժամանակն ա արթնանալու: Բարի կոչ

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Մարդը որտեղ կանգնում կրկնում ա, որ ցեղասպանությունը եղել ա, ու ոչ մի հանձնաժողովի կարիք չկա, ես նորից եմ ասում, ես չեմ քննարկում այն հարցը, թե որքանով ա ճիշտ այս սահմանի բացումը, բայց հաստատ Հայաստանը քննարկման առարկա չի դարձնում ցեսասպանության իրողությունը: Թե թուրքերը դա հիմա ոնց են ներկայացնում, գլուխն իրանց քարը: Աչք փակելու հարց չկա, ես էլ ինչպես հմարյա բոլորս մազապուրծ փրկվածների սերունդ եմ, ո՞նց կարող ա դրա լինել-չլինելու հարց քննարկենք:


Եթե ցեղասպանության հարցն էլ չլինի մեջը, կա մի բան, որը պետք է մեզ շատ անհանգստացնի: Փաստաթղթի կետերից մեկը վերաբերումա Թուրքիայի տարածքային ամբողջականության ճանաչմանը: Իսկ դա արդեն ենթադրումա, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից հետո էլ, Հայաստանը ոչ մի տարածքային պահանջ չի կարող ներկայացնել:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

Լրացում՝ (աղբյուրը՝ Ա1+)

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ցեղասպանության հարցը էս նշած բաներից ոչ մեկի կողքը չես կարող դնել, մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, ես հավատում եմ մեր ժողովրդին ու հանկարծ ու հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի ղեկավար մի օր փորձեց ցեղասպանության հարցը շահարկել, վստահ եմ, հաջորդ օրը նա լավագույն դեպքում էլ ղեկավար չի լինի, իսկ էլ ավելի լավագույն դեպքում՝ ընդհանրապես  չի լինի, 
> իսկ ձյաձայայի մասին էլ, Չուկ ջան, ճիշտ ա՝ ես քեզնից մեծ եմ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ ինձ հետ խոսալուց իմ տարիքը այդքան էլ չեն ընդգծում ու ձևացնում են, թե ես լավ եմ պահպանվել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ. վերջապես այսքան տանջալի տարիների ընթացքում հայերից շատերը դարձել են մահապարտ. թքած ունենալով ամեն ինչի վրա. ու այսքան բան իմանալով, նախագահը կամ որեւէ այլ մարդ, պիտի խելքը հացի հետ կերած լինի, որ չհասկանա էս հարցի կարեւորությունը։

Էն Միքաել Պողոսյանի ֆիլմերից մեկում էդպիսի մի կադր կա…են որ իր տղան ուզումա ամուսնանալ մեկի հետ, որի երեսին մի վեդռո սիպտակ ներկա քսած, պռոշներին էլ կես վեդռո կարմիր ներկ, ու էր հարսանիքի համար խոզին մորթ…այսենց մի խոսակցությունա գնում–Էդ խոզս վենց էր լացըմ…վենց էր լացըմ…ասըմ էր, Լիպո, Էդ Բանը Մի ԱՐԱ։

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալ չկա:


Էս հարցից գաղափար չունեմ, չեմ վիճում, բայց չեմ համաձայնվում:




> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մենք տնտեսական աճ ունենք:


Իսկ միթե դու չես զգում որ ունենք?




> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա, որ մարտի 1-ի իշխանության քայլերն օրինաչափ են:


Իսկ ինչ անի մեր իշխանությունը, որ էս ձև անառողջ, քանդող բրիգադ ընդիմություն ունի?




> Էդ մարդը որտեղ կանգնում ա, կրկնում ա...


Դու էտ մարդու խոսելաձևն ես ընդօրինակել :Smile: :

Նոր նայում էի սփյուռքի հանրահավաքներից մեկն ու խորապես հիասթափված եմ: Շատ էգոիստաբար են իրենց պահում: Իրանց ինչ կա, լավ ապրում են իրանց երկրներում... Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...

----------

urartu (04.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Իսկ միթե դու չես զգում որ ունենք?


Եթե կա էլ շաաաաատ աննշան, ոչ թե իրենց ներկայացրած երկնիշ թվերով

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ միթե դու չես զգում որ ունենք?


իսկ դու զգում՞ ես  :Shok: 
եթե այո, ուրեմն միանշանակ օլիգարխի Ընտանիքի անդամ ես  :Smile:  ուրիշ ձև չկա: բոլորը տնտեսապես սկած են, իսկ դու ասում ես որ "աճել եք" :

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Mephistopheles (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...


Ի՞նչ ջառմայի մասին ա խոսքը, եղբա՛յր: Բա հենա ասում ես՝ աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ ունենք, քանդուքարափ անող ընդդիմությանը բարով-խերով արդեն կզցրել են, էլ պրոբլեմ չկա, սաղ լավ ա, հեսա Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանն էլ կբացվի, ու կգնանք օրինական կերպով Ստամբուլը կսարքենք արյան ծով: Թե՞, այնուամենայնիվ, կա էդ ջառմեն...

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Աթեիստ (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Նոր նայում էի սփյուռքի հանրահավաքներից մեկն ու խորապես հիասթափված եմ: Շատ էգոիստաբար են իրենց պահում: Իրանց ինչ կա, լավ ապրում են իրանց երկրներում... Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...


Սփյուռքի բերանը փակելու լավ ձև ա :Xeloq:  դե արձանագրությունները քո ջարմեն կթեթևացնեն :Shok:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Էս հարցից գաղափար չունեմ, չեմ վիճում, բայց չեմ համաձայնվում:


Եթե գաղափար չունես, չհամաձայնվել էլ չես կարող:
Իսկ ի՞նչ է ըստ քեզ նշանակում քաղ. բանտարկյալ: Ձևակերպումը գիտե՞ս:




> Իսկ միթե դու չես զգում որ ունենք?


Ի՞նչ ունենք: Տնտեսական ա՞ճ: Ծիծաղելի է: Դու Միջազգային արժույթային հիմնադրամի վիճակագրական տարեգրի Հայաստանի մասով էջի տվյալները գոնե մեկ անգամ ընթերցած կա՞ս: Տնտեսական աճ չի նշանակում տեխնոլոգիաների համաշխարհային զարգացում: 3G ու արդեն նաև 4G բջջային հեռախոսներ ամեն երկրում էլ ունեն, DSL, ADSL, VDSL ու SDSL  ինտերնետ էլ ունեն, նոր լվացքի մեքենաներ ունեն, home cinema-ներ ու «թազա» S-class-ի մերսեդեսներ ու A8 ու ամեն տեսակ նման այլ զհար ու զիբիլ էլ ունեն: Բայց տնտեսական աճ Հայաստանը չունի, եղբայր:






> Իսկ ինչ անի մեր իշխանությունը, որ էս ձև անառողջ, քանդող բրիգադ ընդիմություն ունի?


Ո՞ր իշխանությունը՝ էդ հանցագործ ու անգրագետների բազմությունը՞: Մուկը՞՝ նախկին խառատ ու խուլիգան, որ հիմա երկրորդ դեմքն ա մեր թշվառ երկրի, թե՞ Սերժը, որ առաջին թշնամին ա մեր ազգի, Բեգլարյանը՞, որ դատարկ իբր ժող. ավարտած (փողով առած դիպլոմով) քաղաքապետ ա, թե՞ Աշոտյանը, որ կրթության ու գիտության նախարար է, բայց ժամանակին իր դիպլոմայինը Բժշկական համալսարանում մեկ ուրիշն էր գրում: Չմանրանամ էլ դոդերի ու լիֆերի ու նման նստվածքային գոյացությունների բնութագրման մեջ:




> Դու էտ մարդու խոսելաձևն ես ընդօրինակել:


Անիմաստ է բան ասելը: Այսպես էլ բնութագրում ես բոլոր մնացած՝ քո կողմից իսկ բերված արգումենտները՝ անհիմն ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող:





> Նոր նայում էի սփյուռքի հանրահավաքներից մեկն ու խորապես հիասթափված եմ: Շատ էգոիստաբար են իրենց պահում: Իրանց ինչ կա, լավ ապրում են իրանց երկրներում... Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...


Ավելի կհիասթափվես, երբ վերջապես հասկանաս, թե ամեն տարի հավաքված 70 մլն. հիմնադրամը (սփյուռքի կողմից, որով գլուխ ենք գովում ամբողջ աշխարհում, թե մեր նման ազգ չկա՝ ռեկորդներ ենք խփում) ում գրպանն է գնում, որն իրականում ջառմի տակ մնացածների համար է մուծվում, բայց արի ու տես դու դեռ ջառմի տակ ես մնացել:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Mephistopheles (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Եթե կա էլ շաաաաատ աննշան, ոչ թե իրենց ներկայացրած երկնիշ թվերով


Համաձայն եմ, բայց մի ժամանակ եղավ, որ իրոք երկնիշ թվեր կային:




> իսկ դու զգում՞ ես
> եթե այո, ուրեմն միանշանակ օլիգարխի Ընտանիքի անդամ ես ուրիշ ձև չկա: բոլորը տնտեսապես սկած են, իսկ դու ասում ես որ "աճել եք" :


Այո զգում եմ: Իմ ընտանիքը իշխանության հետ կապված չի: Դու բոլորի անունից մի խոսա: Չգիտեմ, կարող ա դու սկած ես, բայց դե չեմ ասում բարգավաճ երկիր ենք դարձել: Անգամ Շվեյցարիայում կան աղքատներ:




> Ի՞նչ ջառմայի մասին ա խոսքը, եղբա՛յր: Բա հենա ասում ես՝ աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ ունենք, քանդուքարափ անող ընդդիմությանը բարով-խերով արդեն կզցրել են, էլ պրոբլեմ չկա, սաղ լավ ա, հեսա Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանն էլ կբացվի, ու կգնանք օրինական կերպով Ստամբուլը կսարքենք արյան ծով: Թե՞, այնուամենայնիվ, կա էդ ջառմեն...


Ես ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՑՈՒՆՑ բառ չեմ ասել: Բա քանդուքարափ անող ընդիմությանը դա էլ պետք ա:




> Սփյուռքի բերանը փակելու լավ ձև ա դե արձանագրությունները քո ջարմեն կթեթևացնեն


Արձանագրությունները սահմանի բացման գործնթացն են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ միթե դու չես զգում որ ունենք?


Մի հատ էտ զգալու ձևն ասեք իմանանք էլի: Ես էլ սաղ օրը հակառակն եմ զգում, կարող ա ճիշտ չեմ զգում: 

Ի միջի այլոց, զուտ վիճակագրական տվյալների համաձայն - Հայաստանում տնտեսական անկումը վերջին տաս ամսում աշխարհում ամենաբարձրերից մեկն է, իսկ ԱՊՀ-ում ամենաբարձրը:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Kuk (04.10.2009), Mephistopheles (04.10.2009), Արշակ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Եթե գաղափար չունես, չհամաձայնվել էլ չես կարող:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ է ըստ քեզ նշանակում քաղ. բանտարկյալ: Ձևակերպումը գիտե՞ս:


Ես ոչ համաձայն եմ, ոչ անհամաձայն:




> Ի՞նչ ունենք: Տնտեսական ա՞ճ: Ծիծաղելի է: Դու Միջազգային արժույթային հիմնադրամի վիճակագրական տարեգրի Հայաստանի մասով էջի տվյալները գոնե մեկ անգամ ընթերցած կա՞ս: Տնտեսական աճ չի նշանակում տեխնոլոգիաների համաշխարհային զարգացում: 3G ու արդեն նաև 4G բջջային հեռախոսներ ամեն երկրում էլ ունեն, DSL, ADSL, VDSL ու SDSL ինտերնետ էլ ունեն, նոր լվացքի մեքենաներ ունեն, home cinema-ներ ու «թազա» S-class-ի մերսեդեսներ ու A8 ու ամեն տեսակ նման այլ զհար ու զիբիլ էլ ունեն: Բայց տնտեսական աճ Հայաստանը չունի, եղբայր:


Բա քո կարծիքով ինչի են մարդիկ ուզում, որ սահմանը բացվի????? Հենց նրա համար, որ ամեն տեսակ զարթ ու զիբիլը էժան լինեն:




> Ո՞ր իշխանությունը՝ էդ հանցագործ ու անգրագետների բազմությունը՞: Մուկը՞՝ նախկին խառատ ու խուլիգան, որ հիմա երկրորդ դեմքն ա մեր թշվառ երկրի, թե՞ Սերժը, որ առաջին թշնամին ա մեր ազգի, Բեգլարյանը՞, որ դատարկ իբր ժող. ավարտած (փողով առած դիպլոմով) քաղաքապետ ա, թե՞ Աշոտյանը, որ կրթության ու գիտության նախարար է, բայց ժամանակին իր դիպլոմայինը մեկ ուրիշն էր գրում: Չմանրանամ էլ դոդերի ու լիֆերի ու նման նստվածքային գոյացությունների բնութագրման մեջ:


Բա որ ընդիմությունը? Հիմա ես սկսեմ? Ավելի լավ ա քո ասած իշխանությունը (դու չափազանցրել էիր) քան ընդիմություն կոչվածը (էլ բերանս չբացեմ):




> Անիմաստ է բան ասելը: Այսպես էլ բնութագրում ես բոլոր մնացած՝ քո կողմից իսկ բերված արգումենտները՝ անհիմն ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող:


Իմ բնութագրումները շատ էլ իրական են: Մեղավոր չեմ, որ ընդիմությունը կուրացրել ա շատերի աչքերը:




> Ավելի կհիասթափվես, երբ վերջապես հասկանաս, թե ամեն տարի հավաքված 70 մլն. հիմնադրամը (սփյուռքի կողմից, որով գլուխ ենք գովում ամբողջ աշխարհում, թե մեր նման ազգ չկա՝ ռեկորդներ ենք խփում) ում գրպանն է գնում, որ իրականում ջառմի տակ մնացածների համար է մուծվում, որ դու էլ ստիպված ջառմի տակ ես մնացել:


Բա էտքան պահանջատեր են, թող մի հատ հարցնեն ուր ա գնում էտ փողերը? Կամ էլ հաստատ գիտես, որ ինչ որ մեկի գրպանն ա գնում?

----------


## Հարդ

> Մի հատ էտ զգալու ձևն ասեք իմանանք էլի: Ես էլ սաղ օրը հակառակն եմ զգում, կարող ա ճիշտ չեմ զգում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, զուտ վիճակագրական տվյալների համաձայն - Հայաստանում տնտեսական անկումը վերջին տաս ամսում աշխարհում ամենաբարձրերից մեկն է, իսկ ԱՊՀ-ում ամենաբարձրը:


Լսել ես ճգնաժամի մասին?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՑՈՒՆՑ բառ չեմ ասել: Բա քանդուքարափ անող ընդիմությանը դա էլ պետք ա:


Հա, չես ասել, ես եմ ասել, հետո՞: Ես ասեցի, որ դու ասել ե՞ս  :Wink: : Այ՝ քանդուքարափը ասել եմ, հիմա էլ դու ես ասում: Կողմնապահություն ես անում, եղբայր...

Ի դեպ՝ քեզ աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ պետք չի՞: Նենց տոնով ես գրում էդ «ընդիմությանը դա էլ պետք ա»-ն, ոնց որ դա մեղադրական ճառի առանցքային դրույթը լինի  :Jpit: : Ինձ, օրինակ, պետք ա էդ ցնցիչ տնտեսական աճը, ու մի բան էլ՝ ավել:

Հա, ի դեպ - 2: Արի նախ և առաջ ճշտենք քո քաղաքական հայացքները, հետո շարունակենք «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի էս քննարկումը: Մինչև հիմա էն տպավորությունն եմ ստացել, որ դու արդարացնում ես Սարգսյանի վերջին քայլերը ու կողմ ես էսօր ընթացող էս պրոցեսներին: Ճիշտ ա՞, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Լսել ես ճգնաժամի մասին?


ինչի  մնացած երկրներում ճգնաժամ չկա? :Shok:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Լրացում՝ (աղբյուրը՝ Ա1+)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qecr9I_e9vI


Եվ այս մարդուն ասում են Շպյոն Օնիկ.

Նա շատ լավ պատկերացնում եւ հասկանում է անգլերենով գրված այդ արձանագրությունները. ճիշտ է, էլի չի ասում հարցի հայօգուտ լուծման ձեւերը, սակայն հուշում է. նա բազում անգամ այս հայտարարության մեջ ասաց «մեր ազգի» եւ «մեր ժողովրդի» տարբերությունները։

Իմ կարծիքով ազգը եւ ժողովուրդը տարբեր են. Հայ ազգ. ազգությամբ Հայն է. ՀՀ ժողովուրդ. ՀՀ ապրող ժողովուրդ առանց ազգային պատկանելիության. դա կարող է լինել Հայաստանում ծնված Ռուսը, Պարսիկը, Եզդին… Եվ ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության, երբ ՀՀ իշխանությունը պատկանում է ՀՀ ժողովրդին, Թուրքիայի սահմանադրությամբ Թուրքիան պատկանում է Թուրք ԱԶԳԻՆ. այսինքն, Քրդեին այն չի պատկանում։

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ԲՈՒԹ Իշխանություն, խելքներդ աշխատացրեք, Չափառի Տակի ԴՈԴԵՐ.

մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունեցեք ու էս հարցը տարեք փակուղի, պատճառ բռնելով Թուրքիայի Ազգայնական, Նացիոնալիստական սահմանադրությունը։ Մի ստորագրեք այն, մինչեւ Թուրքիան չպատկանի իր Ժողովրդին այլ ոչ թե Թուրք ազգին։

----------


## Hay_XY

> Բա քո կարծիքով ինչի են մարդիկ ուզում, որ սահմանը բացվի????? Հենց նրա համար, որ ամեն տեսակ զարթ ու զիբիլը էժան լինեն:


Էժան ես ուզում, ինքդ արտադրիր և ոչ ծախիր քո երկիրը չտեսի նման մի երկու զիբիլի համար:




> Բա որ ընդիմությունը? Հիմա ես սկսեմ? Ավելի լավ ա քո ասած իշխանությունը (դու չափազանցրել էիր) քան ընդիմություն կոչվածը (էլ բերանս չբացեմ):
> 
> Իմ բնութագրումները շատ էլ իրական են: Մեղավոր չեմ, որ ընդիմությունը կուրացրել ա շատերի աչքերը:


Բնութագրումներդ շատ են իրական: Ապացուցում են այսօրվա հայ իրականությունը:
Ընդդիմությունը միշտ բոլոր ժամանակներում չի թողել, որ երկրները կործանվեն ու միշտ օգտակար է եղել: (մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն կարդա՝ Արիստոտել, Սոկրատես, Պլատոն և այլոք)





> Բա էտքան պահանջատեր են, թող մի հատ հարցնեն ուր ա գնում էտ փողերը? Կամ էլ հաստատ գիտես, որ ինչ որ մեկի գրպանն ա գնում?


Հաստատ գիտեմ, քանի դեռ ֆոնդի գումարը տարեց տարի ավելանում է ուղիղ համեմատականորեն ջառմա ունեցողների թվի հետ:
Ես անձամբ չեմ մուծել, չեմ մուծում, չեմ մուծելու և կոչ եմ անում բոլորին՝ չմուծել: Ուղարկեք այդ գումարները Ձեր հարազատներին, բարեկամներին, ընկերներին կամ եթե ոչ ոք չունեք՝ ինչ որ կարիքավորի, կամ ավելի լավ է՝ ոչ ոքի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լսել ես ճգնաժամի մասին?


Մոտիկից ծանոթ եմ հետը: Ճգնաժամ կա -2% ազդեցություն ունի տնտեսության վրա, ճգնաժամ էլ կա -18%: Դու որ մի ճգնաժամի մաիսն կուզենայիր լսած լինել, կամ սերտորեն առնչվել: Չնայած ինձ քու քեզ հարցնող չկա էլ - Հայաստանում երկրորդ դեպքն ա, ամենավատ ցուցանիշն ԱՊՀ-ում, ու ամենավատերից մեկն աշխարհում: Պատճառները ?? Դե բնականաբար ընդդիմությունը:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Mephistopheles (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ի դեպ՝ քեզ աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ պետք չի՞: Նենց տոնով ես գրում էդ «ընդիմությանը դա էլ պետք ա»-ն, ոնց որ դա մեղադրական ճառի առանցքային դրույթը լինի : Ինձ, օրինակ, պետք ա էդ ցնցիչ տնտեսական աճը, ու մի բան էլ՝ ավել:
> 
> Հա, ի դեպ - 2: Արի նախ և առաջ ճշտենք քո քաղաքական հայացքները, հետո շարունակենք «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի էս քննարկումը: Մինչև հիմա էն տպավորությունն եմ ստացել, որ դու արդարացնում ես Սարգսյանի վերջին քայլերը ու կողմ ես էսօր ընթացող էս պրոցեսներին: Ճիշտ ա՞, թե՞ չէ:


Ինձ պետք ա աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ, բայց ես այն չեմ պահանջում: Եթե էտքան շատ ես ուզում, դու արա քո ուժերի ներածին չափով: 
Արի ճշտենք՝ Ես <<կանկրետնի>> իշխանամետ չեմ, բայց այդուհանդերձ չեմ տեսնում մի քաղաքական ուժ, որն ավելի լավ կղեկավարեր երկիրը, իսկ ընդիմությունը երկրի առաջին թշնամին ա: Իսկ դու?

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> աստաթղթի կետերից մեկը վերաբերումա Թուրքիայի տարածքային ամբողջականության ճանաչմանը: Իսկ դա արդեն ենթադրումա, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից ցեղասպանության ճանաչումից հետո էլ, Հայաստանը ոչ մի տարածքային պահանջ չի կարող ներկայացնել:


ախպոր պես թարգեք, ինչ տարածքային պահանջի մասին կարողա խոսք գնալ, ես իմ գրառումներում ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե նույնիսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը ՀՑ ճանաչի, բայց Թուրքերը չնդունեն, նրանց ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող անել, թուրքերը կամ իրենց կամքով կնդունեն ՀՑ և դրա հետևանքները, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն ընդունի, այսօր նրանք ՆԱՏՕ ում 2 են ԱՄՆ-ից հետո, ինչ տարածքի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, էս պայմանագրերի մեջ ինձ միայն անհանգստացնում է թուրքական դիվանագիտության անկեղծությունը, մնացածը շատ լավ է

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> ...ընդիմությունը երկրի առաջին թշնամին ա:...


Երկրի առաջին թշնամին միանշանակ ընդդիմությանը երկրի առաջին թշնամի համարողներն են:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Mephistopheles (04.10.2009), murmushka (04.10.2009), Արշակ (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (04.10.2009), Քամի (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

Հարգելի մոդերատոր,
Կարծում եմ թեմայում հնչող կարծիքները շեղվում են բուն իմաստից՝ ենթարկելով մասնակիցներին պրովոկացիայի՝ վեճի վերածելու և թեման փակելու մտադրությամբ:

Հարգելի մասնակիցներ,
Բանավեճը վիճաբանություն չի: Պրովոկացիայի չենթարկվեք:

----------


## Հարդ

Լավ, սենց կասեմ՝ ես դուրս եմ գալիս այս անիմաստ կռիվներից, շատ լավ իմանալով մեր ընդիմադիր հասարակության կեցվածքը: Ուզում ես հրեշտակ դարձիր, չեն հավատա: Դուրս եմ գալիս, որովհետև գրեթե չկար առողջ զրույց: Ես արդեն բավականաչափ հոգնել եմ այս կռիվներից: Հա, մեկ էլ ոնց նկատեցի էս թեմայում ճնշվող փոքրամասնություն եմ... :Hands Up:  Ամեն դեպքում ցանկանում եմ հեռատեսություն, եթե չունեք: Հա, մեկ էլ չասեք հարցերիս չդիմացավ: Ուղղակի ուզում էի երկու խոսք ասել ու վերջ:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լսել ես ճգնաժամի մասին?


*Տրիբուն*, դու խաբար էի՞ր, որ աշխարհում ճգնաժամ ա  :Shok: : Դու տնտեսագիտություն էլ կիմանաս քիչումիչ  :LOL: :

Եղբայր, էդ ճգնաժամը էնքան ուժեղ էր խեղդում խեղճ ՀՀ-ի խեղճ իշխանություններին, որ էդ ազգանվերները, սրտներից արյուն կաթացնելով, տնտեսությունը կտոր-կտոր տվեցին զանազան ինտելեկտուալների ու կրծկալների, ակամայից ստեղծեցին Հարկային կոչվող կլպիչ կառույցը, որ բյուջեն լցնեն արևածաղիկ ծախող տատիների տված բռերով կոպեկներով, էդ բյուջեն էլ երազում լուսնոտություն անելու պահին անզգուշորեն կրվեցին Մոնտե-Կառլոյում, հետո էլ պատահաբար նենց ստացվեց, որ Հայաստանում ինչքան շահույթ բերելու ընդունակ բան կար, սաղ լավագույն դեպքում ծախեցին, իսկ մեծամասամբ՝ պարտքերի դիմաց տվեցին սրան-նրան, ապա սկսեցին ինքնամոռաց մտածել իրենց ազգի մասին ու դրսից մի կերպ ինչ-ինչ փողեր մուրացին, որ էս երկիրը դարձնեն երկիր, ու հանճարեղաբար էդ փողերով կառուցեցին Հյուսիսային պողոտան, որ հիմա կանգնած ա՝ որպես քարե հուշարձան մեր անմեղսունակ իշխանություններին:

Հա, ընթացքում էլ մի քանի հոգի պատահաբար սպանվեցին փողոցի մեջտեղում:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Kuk (04.10.2009), Norton (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Լավ, սենց կասեմ՝ ես դուրս եմ գալիս այս անիմաստ կռիվներից, շատ լավ իմանալով մեր ընդիմադիր հասարակության կեցվածքը: Ուզում ես հրեշտակ դարձիր, չեն հավատա: Դուրս եմ գալիս, որովհետև գրեթե չկար առողջ զրույց: Ես արդեն բավականաչափ հոգնել եմ այս կռիվներից: Հա, մեկ էլ ոնց նկատեցի էս թեմայում ճնշվող փոքրամասնություն եմ... Ամեն դեպքում ցանկանում եմ հեռատեսություն, եթե չունեք:


Դիսկրիմինացիա (հալածանք) անողներին և նրանց արդարացնողներին դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկելը չի դիտարկվում որպես դիսկրիմինացիա:

Հաջողություն եմ մաղթում տնտեսական աճերի ու բարգավաճումների առումով:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանի տնտեսության փայլուն վիճակը Հոկտեմբերի տվյալներով կարող եք նայել այստեղ: IMF-ի վերջին տվյալներն են: Վերջից երրորդն ենք աշխարհում:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Kuk (04.10.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ պետք ա աշխարհացունց տնտեսական աճ, բայց ես այն չեմ պահանջում: Եթե էտքան շատ ես ուզում, դու արա քո ուժերի ներածին չափով: 
> Արի ճշտենք՝ Ես <<կանկրետնի>> իշխանամետ չեմ, բայց այդուհանդերձ չեմ տեսնում մի քաղաքական ուժ, որն ավելի լավ կղեկավարեր երկիրը, իսկ ընդիմությունը երկրի առաջին թշնամին ա: Իսկ դու?


Հիմա դու դուրս ե՞ս գալիս թեմայից, թե՞ շարունակենք կարծիքների փոխանակությունը:

Ասելու բան շատ կա:




> Լավ, սենց կասեմ՝ ես դուրս եմ գալիս այս անիմաստ կռիվներից, շատ լավ իմանալով մեր ընդիմադիր հասարակության կեցվածքը: Ուզում ես հրեշտակ դարձիր, չեն հավատա: Դուրս եմ գալիս, որովհետև գրեթե չկար առողջ զրույց: Ես արդեն բավականաչափ հոգնել եմ այս կռիվներից: Հա, մեկ էլ ոնց նկատեցի էս թեմայում ճնշվող փոքրամասնություն եմ... Ամեն դեպքում ցանկանում եմ հեռատեսություն, եթե չունեք: Հա, մեկ էլ չասեք հարցերիս չդիմացավ: Ուղղակի ուզում էի երկու խոսք ասել ու վերջ:



Չեմ հասկանում՝ փոքրամասնություն լինելը ճիշտ լինելուն ոնց ա հակասում: Եթե դու համոզված ես, որ ճիշտ ես, քեզ քո քիչ լինելը ընդհանրապես պիտի չխանգարի: Ընդ որում՝ ամեն տեղ, ոչ միայն սենց քննարկումների ժամանակ: Իսկ ուղղակի երկու խոսք ասելը քիչ ա, պիտի կարողանաս երկու խոսք լսես էլ: Ես, օրինակ, շատ եմ ուզում, որ դու ինձ կարողանաս էստեղ համոզել, որ ես սխալ եմ: Ուղղակի երազում եմ: Որովհետև ես համոզված եմ, որ էսօր Հայաստանի միակ պրոբլեմը էն ա, թե փայտիկին խոշո՞ր թքենք, թե՞ մանր:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Hay_XY (04.10.2009), murmushka (04.10.2009), Քամի (04.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հարգելի մոդերատոր,
> Կարծում եմ թեմայում հնչող կարծիքները շեղվում են բուն իմաստից՝ ենթարկելով մասնակիցներին պրովոկացիայի՝ վեճի վերածելու և թեման փակելու մտադրությամբ:


Թեման մնալու է և ծառայելու է բուն նպատակին: Պարզապես այս հարցը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր ոլորտների հետ է առնչվում: Լրիվ նորմալ եմ համարում բուն քննարկվող նյութի հետ կախված հարակից այլ խնդիրների շոշափումը: Միևնույն ժամանակ կոչ եմ անում շատ չշեղվել, այլապես ոչ թե թեման կփակվի այլ շեղվողները կտուգանվեն:
Խնդրում եմ տեղեկացման համակարգով օգնել, որովհետև նման ակտիվ թեման մոդերավորելը բարդ է:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ընդդիմությունը միշտ բոլոր ժամանակներում չի թողել, որ երկրները կործանվեն ու միշտ օգտակար է եղել: (մի քիչ փիլիսոփայություն կարդա՝ Արիստոտել, Սոկրատես, Պլատոն և այլոք)


կարող է սկսել հեքիաթներից: սկզբի համար կարելի է սկսի "Չարի վերջ"-ից:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հայաստանի տնտեսության փայլուն վիճակը Հոկտեմբերի տվյալներով կարող եք նայել այստեղ: IMF-ի վերջին տվյալներն են: Վերջից երրորդն ենք աշխարհում:


Զատո 3-րդն ենք :Hands Up: 
Բայց մի քիչ սխալա, ըստ իշխանությունների 18.6 տոկոս, այսինքն մի քիչ համոզնենք պատվավոր 1-ին տեղը կլինենեք; :Cool:

----------

Hay_XY (05.10.2009), Kuk (04.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդետարորական: Hard^Har8, Dvgray մոդերատորական զգուշացման հետագա անտեսումը առաջացնելու է նախազգուշական արգելափակում 1 շաբաթ ժամանակով: Խնդրում եմ եղեք հանդուրժող:*

----------


## murmushka

> Բա քո կարծիքով ինչի են մարդիկ ուզում, որ սահմանը բացվի????? Հենց նրա համար, որ ամեն տեսակ զարթ ու զիբիլը էժան լինեն:


այ այս տողերից հետո կարելի էր ընդհանրապես չշարունակել քննարկում տվյալ անդամի հետ, կարծում եմ անիմաստ է, որովհետև սահմանի բացումը էժան զրթուզիբիլով չի սահմանափակվում, միթե այնտեղ ենք հասել, որ կարճատեսություննու կարճամտությունը թույլ չի տալիս սեփական քթից այն կողմ տեսնել՞ զարմանում եմ, լուրջ, թե իրոք այսպես մտածողները շատ են, ուրեմն մեզ էսքանն էլ է քիչ, քիչ է քիչ է քանի դեռ սեփական գրպանի համար մարդու վրայով քայլողներ կան, քիչ է քանի հանուն զրթու զբիլի սեփական երիրը ծախողներ կան, քիչ է քիչ է
հա, ու մեզ էլ հասնում է

----------

Hay_XY (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էտ մարդու խոսելաձևն ես ընդօրինակել


Ինձ կյանքում ոչ մեկն այպես անպատված չկար  :Sad:

----------

Norton (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նոր նայում էի սփյուռքի հանրահավաքներից մեկն ու խորապես հիասթափված եմ: Շատ էգոիստաբար են իրենց պահում: Իրանց ինչ կա, լավ ապրում են իրանց երկրներում... Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...


Ոչ բոլոր կետերում էի քո հետ համաձայն, բայց մեջբերածս հատվածը ոնց որ սրտիցս քաշած լինեիր: Մենք մտածում ենք առաջին հերթին մեր, ապա սփյուռքի մասին, սփյուռքը մտածում է առաջին հերթին իրենց, ապա իրենց, և ի վերջո՝ նորից իրենց մասին, համենայն դեպս այսօր դա են ապացուցում:
Եթե դեմ են, ապա ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ դա վնաս է Հայաստանի բնակչության համար, ոչ ոք, խոսում են միայն ու միայն իրենց մասին:

----------

urartu (04.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> իսկ դու զգում՞ ես 
> եթե այո, ուրեմն միանշանակ օլիգարխի Ընտանիքի անդամ ես  ուրիշ ձև չկա: բոլորը տնտեսապես սկած են, իսկ դու ասում ես որ "աճել եք" :


Ես արհեստավորի տղա եմ, մենք ամեն օր միանշանակ ավելի լավ ենք ապրում, քան երեկ միայն ու միայն եկամուտի մի աղբյուր ունենալով՝ մարդկանց տները կամ այլ շինություններ վերանորոգելով:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> ախպոր պես թարգեք, ինչ տարածքային պահանջի մասին կարողա խոսք գնալ, ես իմ գրառումներում ասել եմ ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե նույնիսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը ՀՑ ճանաչի, բայց Թուրքերը չնդունեն, նրանց ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող անել, թուրքերը կամ իրենց կամքով կնդունեն ՀՑ և դրա հետևանքները, կամ ընդհանրապես չեն ընդունի, այսօր նրանք ՆԱՏՕ ում 2 են ԱՄՆ-ից հետո, ինչ տարածքի մասին կարող է խոսք գնալ, էս պայմանագրերի մեջ ինձ միայն անհանգստացնում է թուրքական դիվանագիտության անկեղծությունը, մնացածը շատ լավ է


Թուրքերը ճանաչեն էլ ցեղասպանությունը, մեզ հող տվողը չեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես արհեստավորի տղա եմ, մենք ամեն օր միանշանակ ավելի լավ ենք ապրում, քան երեկ միայն ու միայն եկամուտի մի աղբյուր ունենալով՝ մարդկանց տները կամ այլ շինություններ վերանորոգելով:


Ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ Սերժի նախագահությունն ինձ օգնում ա մեծանալուս հարցում: Որ «ընտրվեց» 24 տարեկան էի, հիմա արդեն 25 եմ, մի քանի ամսից 26 կլինեմ: Իսկապես նպաստում ա  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Ոչ բոլոր կետերում էի քո հետ համաձայն, բայց մեջբերածս հատվածը ոնց որ սրտիցս քաշած լինեիր: Մենք մտածում ենք առաջին հերթին մեր, ապա սփյուռքի մասին, սփյուռքը մտածում է առաջին հերթին իրենց, ապա իրենց, և ի վերջո՝ նորից իրենց մասին, համենայն դեպս այսօր դա են ապացուցում:
> Եթե դեմ են, ապա ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ դա վնաս է Հայաստանի բնակչության համար, ոչ ոք, խոսում են միայն ու միայն իրենց մասին:


Կարող ես հիմնավորել որ Սփյուռքը միայն իր մասին է մտածում :Think:  Ասում են, որ հայրենիքի համար անմիջական վտանգ է, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում լսես: դրանից ավել էլ ինչ ասեն՞  :Xeloq: 
Արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը նախևառաջ ՀՀ անկախության դեմ ոտնձգություն է: Չկա Սփյուռք առանց Հայաստան… Չկա հայ առանց Հայաստան: Իսկ մենակ թուրքական գործատուներ ունենալու համար պետք չի ծախել էն մի կտոր հողը, որ հազիվ պահել ենք:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ նկատել եմ, որ Սերժի նախագահությունն ինձ օգնում ա մեծանալուս հարցում: Որ «ընտրվեց» 24 տարեկան էի, հիմա արդեն 25 եմ, մի քանի ամսից 26 կլինեմ: Իսկապես նպաստում ա


Քանի որ մարդուն մեղադրում էին օլիգարխի ընտանիքից լինելու մեջ, ես դրա համար մեր ընտանեկան եկամուտների մասին փակագծերը բացեցի, պարզ է, որ Սերժը չլիներ, Պողոսը կլիներ, Ես Սերժին երբեք չեմ ընտրել, իսկ քն նշած օրինակը ավելի շատ իձ թվում ա կարելի ա վնասել համարել, ես էլ նեղվում եմ, որ առաջ 26 էի, հիմա 27 եմ, հետո էլ 28 եմ լինելու: :Smile:  Բայց տնտեսական աճը փաստ է, այլ բան է թե որքանով է դա ՍՍ-ի զասլուգան: Սա ինչ-որ չափով թեմայից դուրս գրառում է, բայց որպես թեմայից բխած՝ հուսով եմ խիստ գնահատականի չեմ արժանանա:

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի որ մարդուն մեղադրում էին օլիգարխի ընտանիքից լինելու մեջ, ես դրա համար մեր ընտանեկան եկամուտների մասին փակագծերը բացեցի, պարզ է, որ Սերժը չլիներ, Պողոսը կլիներ, Ես Սերժին երբեք չեմ ընտրել, իսկ քն նշած օրինակը ավելի շատ իձ թվում ա կարելի ա վնասել համարել, ես էլ նեղվում եմ, որ առաջ 26 էի, հիմա 27 եմ, հետո էլ 28 եմ լինելու: Բայց տնտեսական աճը փաստ է, այլ բան է թե որքանով է դա ՍՍ-ի զասլուգան: Սա ինչ-որ չափով թեմայից դուրս գրառում է, բայց որպես թեմայից բխած՝ հուսով եմ խիստ գնահատականի չեմ արժանանա:


Վանաձորցի ջան, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե կոնկրետ քո ընտանեկան եկամուտը ավելացել ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ տնտեսական աճ ունենք: Իմ գրառումը սարկազմով էր  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարող ես հիմնավորել որ Սփյուռքը միայն իր մասին է մտածում Ասում են, որ հայրենիքի համար անմիջական վտանգ է, ուղղակի դու չես ուզում լսես: դրանից ավել էլ ինչ ասեն՞ 
> Արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը նախևառաջ ՀՀ անկախության դեմ ոտնձգություն է: Չկա Սփյուռք առանց Հայաստան… Չկա հայ առանց Հայաստան: Իսկ մենակ թուրքական գործատուներ ունենալու համար պետք չի ծախել էն մի կտոր հողը, որ հազիվ պահել ենք:


Հայրենիք ասելով սփյուռքը հաստատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն նկատի չունի:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Հայրենիք ասելով սփյուռքը հաստատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն նկատի չունի:



 :Shok:  բա ինչ՞  
կներես իհարկե բայց դու ոնց որ սփյուռքից նեղացած լինես :Think:  Քանի սփյուռքահայի հետ ես շփվել՞

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Վանաձորցի ջան, ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե կոնկրետ քո ընտանեկան եկամուտը ավելացել ա, դա չի նշանակում, որ տնտեսական աճ ունենք: Իմ գրառումը սարկազմով էր


Բնականաբար ես հասկացա, որ քո գրառումը սարկազմով էր, ամեն դեպքում ես մեղմ հումորով պատասխանեցի, ամեն դեպքում եթե իմ ընտանիքը ապացույց չի, ապա իմ շրջապատում եղած մարդիկ բոլորն էլ իմ աչքին դբա լավն են գնում, ամեն դեպքում թեման այդ մասին չի, ես արդեն վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ քաղաքականության հարցում ես չեմ կարող համաձայնության գալ ոչ քո, ոչ Տրիբունի և էլի շատերի հետ: Բայց այս թեմայում հլա կմնամ, քանի դեռ իրար կոպտելու չենք հասել, ինչը համոզված եմ չի էլ լինի, դե սարկազմ է էլի, էն ժամանակ ձևացրեցի, թե չհասկացա, որ դա սարկազմ էր, հիմա էլ կձևացնեմ, թե չեմ հասկանում, թե սարկազմն ինչ է:

----------


## Շինարար

> բա ինչ՞  
> կներես իհարկե բայց դու ոնց որ սփյուռքից նեղացած լինես Քանի սփյուռքահայի հետ ես շփվել՞


Հա, շատ էլ վերջի դեպքերից հետո նեղացել եմ ու ընդհանրապես ցանկությունս մեռնում է նրանց հետ շփվելու:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հայրենիք ասելով սփյուռքը հաստատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն նկատի չունի:


Մեկ անգամ ես խոսում էի Ցեղասպանությունից մազապուրծ եղած ընտանիքում ծնված մի կնոջ հետ ու, չեմ հիշում ինչպես եղավ, ի՞նչ հարցի մասին էր խոսքը, նա ինձ ասաց, որ իր հայրենիքը Լիբանանն է։  :Xeloq:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Բնականաբար ես հասկացա, որ քո գրառումը սարկազմով էր, ամեն դեպքում ես մեղմ հումորով պատասխանեցի, ամեն դեպքում եթե իմ ընտանիքը ապացույց չի, ապա իմ շրջապատում եղած մարդիկ բոլորն էլ իմ աչքին դբա լավն են գնում, ամեն դեպքում թեման այդ մասին չի, ես արդեն վստահաբար գիտեմ, որ քաղաքականության հարցում ես չեմ կարող համաձայնության գալ ոչ քո, ոչ Տրիբունի և էլի շատերի հետ: Բայց այս թեմայում հլա կմնամ, քանի դեռ իրար կոպտելու չենք հասել, ինչը համոզված եմ չի էլ լինի, դե սարկազմ է էլի, էն ժամանակ ձևացրեցի, թե չհասկացա, որ դա սարկազմ էր, հիմա էլ կձևացնեմ, թե չեմ հասկանում, թե սարկազմն ինչ է:


Սարկազմ չի նշանակում վիրավորանք  :Wink: 
Էնպես որ խնդրում եմ հասկանալ, թե սարկազմն ինչ էր, և խնդրում եմ հասկանալ որ այն գրառումս սարկազմով էր:

Հիմա անցնենք առաջ: Եթե հիմա երկրի վիճակն ավելի վատ, ապրուստը ավելի դժվար լիներ քան տաս տարի առաջ, ապա հենա ասա գնայինք, քցվեինք: Բայց միթե՞ տնտեսական աճ ասելով դա ենք հասկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Ribelle

> Հա, շատ էլ վերջի դեպքերից հետո նեղացել եմ ու ընդհանրապես ցանկությունս մեռնում է նրանց հետ շփվելու:


Հայ ժողովրդի դժբախտությունը հենց դրանում է կայանում  :Sad:  հայաստանցի, սփյուռքահայ…
Ինչ ասեմ վայելեք ձեր արձանագրությունները, թուրքերը որ գան  իրանց համար շինարարությամբ կզբաղվեք… ու տնտեսական մեծ աճ կապրեք: Փաստորեն Էրդողանը գիտեր էլի ինչի էր խորհուրդ տալիս ձերբազատվել սփյուռքի ազդեցությունից, գիտեր, որ խորհրդին հետեվողներ կլինեն: Բա ոնց, ինչի պետքա կակօյ նիբուծ սփյուռքահայ կյանք վայելի օտար երկրում, իսկ խեղճ հայաստանցին չկարողանա բարելավել տնտեսությունը հարևան Թուրքիայի անմիջաkaն օժանդակությամբ: 
Տխուր ա :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ կլինի՞ վերլուծությունները չուսումնաիրենք, այլ մենք վերլուծենք: 
> ՑԵղասպանության եղելության քննարկում չի լինելու մեր կողմից, չնայած վախենալու բան չունենք, ուղղակի դա մեր կողմից ստորություն ու անինքնասիրություն կլիներ, նորից եմ ասում, կապրենք, կտեսնենք, ես կյանքում ուրիշի վերլուծություններով չեմ առաջնորդվում, հեղինակություններ չեմ ճանաչում, աշխատում եմ ինքս դատողություններ անել, սա այն հարցն է, որ Աստված մի արասցե, ես սխալ դուրս եկած լինեմ, բայց այն ինչ ասում եմ, համոզված եմ ասում:


Ցեղասպանության հարցը չի կանգնում այլ սռեցվում է մինչև "ենթաժողովը" հանգի վերջնական որոշման… *իսկ դա կարող է տևել ըստ Նալբանդյանի 10-20-30 տարի (լինքը կա)*… ես իմ կողմից էլ կավելացնեմ, ճանաչելով թուրքերին և մեր ղեկավարներին, որ տևելու է անվերջ… դե հիմա ինքդ դատիր սա կանգնեցնել է թե հրաժարվել

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա անցնենք առաջ: Եթե հիմա երկրի վիճակն ավելի վատ, ապրուստը ավելի դժվար լիներ քան տաս տարի առաջ, ապա հենա ասա գնայինք, քցվեինք: Բայց միթե՞ տնտեսական աճ ասելով դա ենք հասկանում


Արի էս հարցի շուրջ չշարունակենք ծավալվել, ի վերջո ես չեմ ուզում երևալ ՍՍ-ի ջատագով, հաստատ այդպիսին չեմ, պատրաստ եմ, թեկուզ առարկություններ ունենալով ու քեզ հետ չհամաձայնելով, տեղի տալ այս ենթակետում, կարծեմ այստեղ այլ բան է քննարկվում, կոնկրետ ես այս թեմայի մեջ մտա միայն մի հարցի հանդեպ իմ մտահոգությունը արտահայտելու՝ այն է ՀՀ_ի քաղաքականության մեջ սփյուռքի կարծիքը գերագնահատելու դեմ արտահայտվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջբերում ՍՍ - ի խոսքերից.
> -Մենք թուրքերի հետ կքննարկենք ոչ թե ցեղասպանության եղելության հարցը, այլ ցեղասպանության հետևանքների վերացման հարցը:


որեմն իրա ասելով թուրքերն արդեն ընդունել են ցեղասպանությունը ու հիմա էլ հետևանքներն են ուզում վերացնե՞լ… էդքան միամիտ ե՞ք

----------


## Շինարար

> ինչի պետքա կակօյ նիբուծ սփյուռքահայ կյանք վայելի օտար երկրում, իսկ խեղճ հայաստանցին չկարողանա բարելավել տնտեսությունը հարևան Թուրքիայի անմիջաkaն օժանդակությամբ: 
> Տխուր ա


Ես այդքան խիստ չէի դնի շեշտերը, բայց ինչու՞ չօգտագործել Թուրքիային մեր տնտեսությունը բարելավելու համար:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Հայրենիք ասելով սփյուռքը հաստատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն նկատի չունի:


Հա, Յուպիտեր մոլորակում նոր հանրապետություն կա՝ Լայնձյանքկսլկ, դրա հետ ենք:

----------


## Chuk

> այն է ՀՀ_ի քաղաքականության մեջ սփյուռքի կարծիքը գերագնահատելու դեմ արտահայտվել:


Վանաձորցի, ցավոք ամեն ինչը շաղկապված է:

Օրինակ ես պնդում եմ, որ մեր հարցերը մենք պետք է լուծենք, բայց քանի-որ ցեղասպանության հարցն է քննարկվում, Սփյուռքն ունի ձայնի իրավունք: Դու ասում ես, որ այդ հարցը չի քննարկվում, քանի որ Սերժն ուրիշ բան է ասում: Ես ասում եմ, որ Սերժի ասածը հիմք չի ու նաև որոշակի օրինակի վրա ցույց եմ տալիս: Ու ստացվում է շղթա:

----------

Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Ես այդքան խիստ չէի դնի շեշտերը, բայց ինչու՞ չօգտագործել Թուրքիային մեր տնտեսությունը բարելավելու համար:


Ես նախանձում եմ ձեր միամտությանը: Թուրքիան ԵՐԲԵՔ չի ցանկանա ուժեղ Հայաստան տեսնել իր կողքին: Հայաստանը պատրաստ չէ սահմանների բացմանը: Մեր խնդիրները ներքին են, դրանք թող լուծեն, նոր անցնեն դիվանագիտական խաղերին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ..........
> Նոր նայում էի սփյուռքի հանրահավաքներից մեկն ու խորապես հիասթափված եմ: Շատ էգոիստաբար են իրենց պահում: Իրանց ինչ կա, լավ ապրում են իրանց երկրներում... Դե թող գան մեր ջառմեն քաշեն էլի...


դե ուրեմն ղեկավարությանդ կասես որ մյուս անգամ իրա տերտերներին, ղուկասյաններին ու այլ մանկլավիկներին չհավաքի չգնան սփուռքով մեկ փող մուրալու ու Քըրք Գրիգորյանի ու Շառլ Ազնավուրի ո..ից էլ թող դուրս գան…

սփյուռքը որևէ լծակ չունի Հայաստանի քաղաքականության վրա ազդելու և դա օրինաչափ է…* սփյուռքի ուզածը ցեղասպանությունը չշահարկելն է քաղաքական նպատակների համար*

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), murmushka (05.10.2009), Ribelle (04.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես նախանձում եմ ձեր միամտությանը: Թուրքիան ԵՐԲԵՔ չի ցանկանա ուժեղ Հայաստան տեսնել իր կողքին: Հայաստանը պատրաստ չէ սահմանների բացմանը: Մեր խնդիրները ներքին են, դրանք թող լուծեն, նոր անցնեն դիվանագիտական խաղերին:


Քանի պրեզիդենտ ա, բա չբացի՞, որ Սաշիկին տամոժնու պետ դնի, մի քանի հոգու կողքից ապրանքի ներմուծման մենաշնորհ տա: Կարող ա՞ էդ մարդը պաշտոնից հետո չոր թոշակի վրա նաստած լինի: Բա չգիտե՞ս էս երկրում չոր թոշակով ապրելը ինչքան դժվար ա:

----------


## urartu

ինչ եք կպել ՀՑ ը, ետքան դժվար է հասկանալ, որ դա թուրքերի կամքից է կախված, հիմա մեր տնտեսությունը գտնվում է թքեցյան վիճակում, իսկ սահմանի բացումը, լավ առումով կանդրադառնա տնտեսության վրա, այս հարցում ես Սեռժին լրիվ արդարացնում եմ, իսկ ընդդիմադիրներին ասեմ, որ նույն Լևոնը նման մտադրություններ ուներ, և Զուրաբյանը իր բերանով է ասել, որ կողմ թ հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների լավացմանը, հետո սփյուռքը մի քանի դաշնակ հնչակով չի սահմանափակվում, եթե սփյուռքը էտքան մտահոգ է հայաստանով, խի աչքերը փակեց մարտի 1-ի վրա, իսկ հենց մի քիչ կպնանն իրենց շահերին նոր հիշեցին հայրենիքի մասին, ընչի պտի մենք ստե չարչարվենք, ապրենք այս պայմաններում, իսկ նրանք ծովափից հրամաններ արձակեն

----------

Հարդ (05.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> ...ես այս թեմայի մեջ մտա միայն մի հարցի հանդեպ իմ մտահոգությունը արտահայտելու՝ այն է ՀՀ_ի քաղաքականության մեջ սփյուռքի կարծիքը գերագնահատելու դեմ արտահայտվել:


Թեմայի հենց առաջին գրության մեջ իսկ ի սկզբանե հայաստանաբնակ հայերի դերն այս հարցում առաջնային է համարված, այն է՝




> ...Այլ կերպ ասած՝ հեղինակություն է փորձում ձեռք բերել, որպեսզի այն ամենն, ինչ ծրագրում է կատարել, չխոչընդոտվի կամ քարկոծվի առաջին հերթին՝ հայաստանաբնակ, և ապա նաև՝ եվրոպաբնակ հայերի կողմից...


Սփյուռքը ձեռքերը որ ծալի բացարձակապես Հայաստանի քաղաքականությանը վերաբերող հարցերի շուրջ, կարելի է այլևս չհպարտանալ հաջողությունների հասած սփյուռքահայ արվեստագետներով, գիտնականներով, բիզնեսմեններով և այլն, չհամարել դրսում ապրող հայերին հայեր ու շարունակել ապրել հպարտ, հայ ձևանալով Հայաստանի մեջ:

Մի հարց հղիր այդ կապակցությամբ նախագահիդ՝ Սերժին՝ ինչու՞ ստեղծեց սփյուռքի նախարարությունը, որ իր համակիրներն էլ այսօր դեմ են սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելուն:

Կարծում եմ՝ դար-ակումբի, և նույնիսկ նաև «ադնակլասնիկի» կայքերն ավելի հզոր կամուրջ են՝ համայն հայությանն իրար կապելու, քան այդ՝ տիկնոջ կերպարով հանդես եկող երևույթի կամրջաձև ոտքերն ու «զամասկա-պաչինկա» արած ու հարթեցված ուղեղը:

----------


## Chuk

> որ նույն Լևոնը նման մտադրություններ ուներ, և Զուրաբյանը իր բերանով է ասել, որ կողմ թ հայ թուրքական հարաբերությունների լավացմանը,


Վայ մամա ջան:
Մեջբերում քեզ արածս պատասխանից (03.10.2009)



> Գնալով հասկանում եմ, որ ակումբցիների մեծ մասը հակառակորդ կողմի գրառումները կարդալու, մինչև քննարկման մեջ մտնելը հակադիր տեսակետներին ծանոթանալու կուլտուրա պարզապես չունեն:
> ...
> 3. Ինչպես բազմիցս ասել եմ, հիմա էլ կկրկնեմ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կողմ է եղել ու շարունակում է կողմ մնալ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը, սահմանի բացմանը, դրան կողմ են ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող ուժերի, կառույցների ու անհատների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը, դրան կողմ եմ ես: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք այդ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու գնով, ԼՂ հարցը բանակցության առարկա դարձնելու գնով: Այդ երկու գործոններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես է դեմ արտահայտվել ու շարունակում է դեմ արտահայտվել ու այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա: Խեղաթյուրել ու ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես անում, չի կարելի:


Ու ասեմ որ գնալով համոզվում եմ առաջին պարբերությանս ասածի մեջ, թեկուզ այս գրառման շնորհիվ:

----------

Hay_XY (04.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Սփյուռքը զբաղված է իր խնդիրները լուծելով, իսկ մենք մեր:Ու դա բնական է, քանի որ համակարգում գոյություն չունի: Հայ դատի գրասենյակը իր ահռելի ռեսուրսները ուղղել է ցեղասպանության ճանաչումն ԱՄՆ-ում ընդունել տալու վրա, իսկ այդ ընթացքում ԱՄՆ-ն հանեց Ադրբեջանին օգնություն չտրամադրելու բանաձևը: Համակարգումը պետք է լիներ Հայաստանից, ու վերջում ըստ էության դրա համար էլ ստեղծվեց Սփյուռքի նախարարություն, որն անմիջապես էլ վերածվեց բյուջեի ուսերին նստած անիմաստ բեռի: Էդ կառույցը պետք է իրականացնի ազգային գաղափարախոսության, հայկական քաղաքականության դրույթները, բայց որ էդ անտերները չկան ինչն իրագործի? Ստացվել է ինչպես միշտ` անունը կա, ամանումը չկա:

Հիմա էլ էս հայ-թուրքական հարցնա: Սփյուռքին համախմբող միակ գործոնը դա ցեղասպանությունն է: Հիմա էդ հարցը որ մեջտեղից դուրս եկավ փոխարինող միավորող բան չկա, որ տարագիր հային կկապի ՀՀ-ի հետ: Ենթադրում եմ ՍՍ-ն էս հարցի պատասխաննա փնտրում Սփյուռքում, բայց էս երկխոսությունը շաաաաաաատ ուշա սկսել:

----------


## Շինարար

> *բա ինչ՞*  
> կներես իհարկե բայց դու ոնց որ սփյուռքից նեղացած լինես Քանի սփյուռքահայի հետ ես շփվել՞


Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ ուշադիր չէի եղել գրաառման առաաջին մասին, հիմա պատասխանեմ: Սփյուռքը, ինչպես և ես, հայրենիք ասելով հասկանում է Էրգիր, այլ բան է, որ ես   առաջնային կարևորություն եմ տալիս ՀՀ շահերին, որը իմ պետությունն է, երազած հայրենքիը լավ է, բայց մի փոքր պետություն ունենք, ոը փաստ է: Այս էր իմ ասածը: Եվ հետագա մեկնաբանությունները այլ գրառողների կողմից լրիվ անտեղի էին:

----------


## urartu

> Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք կողմ ենք այդ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու գնով, ԼՂ հարցը բանակցության առարկա դարձնելու գնով: Այդ երկու գործոններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես է դեմ արտահայտվել ու շարունակում է դեմ արտահայտվել ու այստեղ ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա: Խեղաթյուրել ու ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես անում, չի կարելի:


խի քեզ թվում է թե Լևոնը որ լիներ ետ դրույթները չէր լինի, պարզապես ի տարբերություն Սեռժի նա լավ համոզելու  տաղանդ ունի, ու միգուցե կարողանար  համոզել սփյուռքին
հետո նրա այս մոտեցումը բնական է Սեռժը ինչ էլ աներ նա դրա տակ ինչ, որ բան կգտներ, բայց հիմա Լևոնը դադար է վերցերել, դրանով իսկ ցույց տալով, որ չի խոչնդոտի այս գործընթացին

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ ուշադիր չէի եղել գրաառման առաաջին մասին, հիմա պատասխանեմ: Սփյուռքը, ինչպես և ես, հայրենիք ասելով հասկանում է Էրգիր, այլ բան է, որ ես   առաջնային կարևորություն եմ տալիս ՀՀ շահերին, որը իմ պետությունն է, երազած հայրենքիը լավ է, բայց մի փոքր պետություն ունենք, ոը փաստ է: Այս էր իմ ասածը: Եվ հետագա մեկնաբանությունները այլ գրառողների կողմից լրիվ անտեղի էին:


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում մի շարք սփյուռքահայերի կամ սփյուռքյան կառույցների ՀՀ-ում արված բարեգործություններին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի հարց հղիր այդ կապակցությամբ նախագահիդ՝ Սերժին՝ ինչու՞ ստեղծեց սփյուռքի նախարարությունը, որ իր համակիրներն էլ այսօր դեմ են սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելուն:


Քանի որ գրառումդ պատասխան էր իմ գրառմանը, ենթադրում եմ՝ համակիր ասելով ինձ նկատի ունեիր, ես ՍՍ-ի համակիր չեմ, ես դեմ չեմ սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի առնելուն, բայց այդ կարծիքը պետք է կոռեկտ արտահայտված լինի, և նրանք պետք է հասկանան, որ իրավունք ունեն միայն կարծիք հայտնելու և ոչ երբեք պահանջելու, որ իրենց կարծիքը մենք հաշվի առնենք, իսկ սփյուռքի նախարարին ես էլ սիրահարված չեմ, չնայած ողջունում եմ նման նախարարություն ստեղծելուն, որը չպետք է լծակ լինի սփյուռքի համար ՀՀ-ի կառավարմանը մասնակցելու, այլ միայն օժանդակի սփյուռքում հայապահպանմանը՝ լծակ լինելով ՀՀ-ի ձեռքին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես վերաբերվում մի շարք սփյուռքահայերի կամ սփյուռքյան կառույցների ՀՀ-ում արված բարեգործություններին:


Շատ դրական, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք դրանից հետո պետք է որոշեն, թե մենք ինչպես շարժվենք:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Ես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ ուշադիր չէի եղել գրաառման առաաջին մասին, հիմա պատասխանեմ: Սփյուռքը, ինչպես և ես, հայրենիք ասելով հասկանում է Էրգիր, այլ բան է, որ ես   առաջնային կարևորություն եմ տալիս ՀՀ շահերին, որը իմ պետությունն է, երազած հայրենքիը լավ է, բայց մի փոքր պետություն ունենք, ոը փաստ է: Այս էր իմ ասածը: Եվ հետագա մեկնաբանությունները այլ գրառողների կողմից լրիվ անտեղի էին:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, մենք էլի էդ նույն Լայնձյանքկսլկ-ի հանրապետության շահերին ենք կարևորություն տալիս:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Շատ դրական, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք դրանից հետո պետք է որոշեն, թե մենք ինչպես շարժվենք:


Իսկ քեզ թվում է, որ Սերժի այցելությամբ սփյուռքը որոշե՞ց, թե ինչպես է լինելու:
Քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ սփյուռքը որոշի, թե ՀՀ-ում ինչպես է լինելու:

----------


## Chuk

> խի քեզ թվում է թե Լևոնը որ լիներ ետ դրույթները չէր լինի, պարզապես ի տարբերություն Սեռժի նա լավ համոզելու  տաղանդ ունի, ու միգուցե կարողանար  համոզել սփյուռքին
> հետո նրա այս մոտեցումը բնական է Սեռժը ինչ էլ աներ նա դրա տակ ինչ, որ բան կգտներ, բայց հիմա Լևոնը դադար է վերցերել, դրանով իսկ ցույց տալով, որ չի խոչնդոտի այս գործընթացին


Անշուշտ իրավունք ունես կարծելու, որ կլինեն, բայց դա չի լինի, ավելին, քան քո ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված կարծիքը: Որովհետև ինչպես բազմիցս գրել եմ թեմաներում (ու եթե բարեհաճեիր քննարկումները կարդալ կտեսնեիր այդ մասին նաև այլոց գրառումներում), Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես դեմ է եղել ցեղասպանությունը պետական քաղաքականության մեջ ներգրավելուց, պնդելով որ դրանով պետք է զբաղվեն Սփյուռքի կառույցներն ու ՀՀ հասարական կազմակերպություններն ու նախաձեռնությունները: Այդ պարագայում երբ ինչ-որ մեկը Թուրքիայի կողմից կփորձեր այս հարցը որպես նախապայման դնել, ապա կլսեր պատասխան «դրանով մենք չենք զբաղվում»: Ու այս մի կետն այսպես կբացառվեր:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ԼՂ հարցին, ապա անձամբ ես վստահ եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ հարցն արդեն լուծած կլիներ (իմ գնահատականով ամենանպաստավոր տարբերակով), հետևաբար դա ևս չէր կարողանա մտնել նախապայմանների մեջ հասարակ պատճառով. հարցն արդեն լուծված կլիներ (ու լուծված կլիներ ոչ էնպես, ինչպես հիմա է լուծվում):

Հետևաբար դու կարող ես ենթադրել, բայց փաստերի համադրումն այլ բան է ցույց տալիս:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՂ հարցի հանգուցալուծումն ուշացնելուն ու ցեղասպանության հարցը պետական քաղաքականության մեջ ներառելուն, ապա սրանում պատասխանատու են ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանը, այլ նաև Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Վարդան Օսկանյանը, ովքեր այս ամբողջի հիմքը դրեցին իրենց արկածախնդիր ու չմտածված քաղաքականությամբ:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ դրական, սակայն դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք դրանից հետո պետք է որոշեն, թե մենք ինչպես շարժվենք:


Փաստորեն կթու կո՞վ են:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ քեզ թվում է, որ Սերժի այցելությամբ սփյուռքը որոշե՞ց, թե ինչպես է լինելու:
> Քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել, որ սփյուռքը որոշի, թե ՀՀ-ում ինչպես է լինելու:


Ոչ չորոշեց, բայց ուզում է որոշած լինի:

----------


## Ribelle

> իսկ հենց մի քիչ կպնանն իրենց շահերին նոր հիշեցին հայրենիքի մասին, ընչի պտի մենք ստե չարչարվենք, ապրենք այս պայմաններում, իսկ նրանք ծովափից հրամաններ արձակեն


Ամոթ քեզ, ամոթ :Sad:  Դու ես Հայաստանի ապագան՞ :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

> Որովհետև ինչպես բազմիցս գրել եմ թեմաներում (ու եթե բարեհաճեիր քննարկումները կարդալ կտեսնեիր այդ մասին նաև այլոց գրառումներում), Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես դեմ է եղել ցեղասպանությունը պետական քաղաքականության մեջ ներգրավելուց, պնդելով որ դրանով պետք է զբաղվեն Սփյուռքի կառույցներն ու ՀՀ հասարական կազմակերպություններն ու նախաձեռնությունները:


Դու լավ գիտես, որ ես բարի չեմ լինում կարդալու բոլոր այն գրառումները, որոնցում ակումբցիները պատմում են, թե ինչ է ասում Մուհամմադ մարգա… ներողություն Հիսոուս ՔՐԻ…, չէ Խորենա…, այսինքն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:

Սա սարկա՞զմն էր, Չուկ, ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Ոչ չորոշեց, բայց ուզում է որոշած լինի:


Ես, լինելով սփյուռքահայ որոշողներից մեկը, որոշում եմ արտաքսել քեզ Սիբիր:
Արտաքսվիր:  :Smile:

----------


## urartu

> Ամոթ քեզ, ամոթ Դու ես Հայաստանի ապագան՞


արի առանց լիիրիկական շեղումների լավ, ես ընտե պարզ գրել էի, որ խոսքը, ոչ թե ամբողջ սփյուռքի այլ դաշնակ հնչակների մասին է, իսկ ինչ գրել եմ նրանց մասին ճիշտ եմ գրել ու չեմ փոշմանում

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն կթու կո՞վ են:


Չէ, բայց իրավունք էլ չունեն մեզ գնելու: Նույնիսկ ծնողները, որ մեծացրել են իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչ տվել են նրանց, երբ գալիս է օրը, երբ զավակները իրենց կյանքի մասին որոշումներ են կայացնում, որքան էլ դեմ լինեն այդ որոշումներին, չեն պարտադրում իրենց տեսակետը:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու լավ գիտես, որ ես բարի չեմ լինում կարդալու բոլոր այն գրառումները, որոնցում ակումբցիները պատմում են, թե ինչ է ասում Մուհամմադ մարգա… ներողություն Հիսոուս ՔՐԻ…, չէ Խորենա…, այսինքն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> 
> Սա սարկա՞զմն էր, Չուկ, ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում:


Ճիշտն ասած գրառումս ուղղված էր ոչ թե քեզ, Այլ Urartu-ին, սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ սխալ է առանց դիմացինի տեսակետին ծանոթանալու, առանց հարցը համակողմանի անելու կեղծ ու սուտ պնդումներ անելը  :Smile:  Բայց ընտրությունը յուրաքանչյուրինն է:

Գրառումդ, ոչ, սարկազմ չէր: Ընդամենը ցույց էր տալիս իրերի դրվածքի քո սխալ պատկերացումը  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես, լինելով սփյուռքահայ որոշողներից մեկը, որոշում եմ արտաքսել քեզ Սիբիր:
> Արտաքսվիր:


Չեմ արտաքսվում, վերջացավ: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, բայց իրավունք էլ չունեն մեզ գնելու: Նույնիսկ ծնողները, որ մեծացրել են իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչ տվել են նրանց, երբ գալիս է օրը, երբ զավակները իրենց կյանքի մասին որոշումներ են կայացնում, որքան էլ դեմ լինեն այդ որոշումներին, չեն պարտադրում իրենց տեսակետը:


Բայց ո՞վ ասեց գնելու մասին:
Ո՞վ ասեց, որ Սփյուռքն է որոշում կամ որոշող:
Բայց եթե դու բարեհաճում ես իրենց «գումարներից» օգտվել, ապա ինչու՞ չես բարեհաճում նրանց կարծիքն էլ լսել: Թե՞ միայն կթվելու համար են: Ես քեզ կհասկանայի, եթե դու ասեիր. «Ո՛չ, թող բարեգործություն չանեն»: Իսկ այս դեպքում ստացվում է տարօրինակ, որովհետև նորմալ երեխան ճիշտ է ինքնուրույն է որոշում կայացնում, բայց ծնողների կարծիքը լսում ու հաշվի է առնում, առավել ևս եթե խնդիրը նրանց էլ է վերաբերվում (համեմատությունը քոնն է, ես Սփյուռքին երբևէ չեմ ասոցացնի ծնողի հետ):

----------

Ribelle (04.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Չէ, բայց իրավունք էլ չունեն մեզ գնելու: Նույնիսկ ծնողները, որ մեծացրել են իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչ տվել են նրանց, երբ գալիս է օրը, երբ զավակները իրենց կյանքի մասին որոշումներ են կայացնում, որքան էլ դեմ լինեն այդ որոշումներին, չեն պարտադրում իրենց տեսակետը:


Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի գնում: Ուղղակի ատելությունը Սփյուռք միավորի հանդեպ կուրացրել է: Շահան Նատալիի մտքերին ծանոթ ես՞  :Xeloq: թե ինքը արդեն մոդա չի՞  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

Սփյուրքը իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց պարտդրելու իրավունք չունի ու նենց մի առանձնապես մեծ լծակներ էլ չունի պարտադրելու, իսկ ունի մենակ մի պատճառով, մնացածը եթե չհիշենք էլ էլի, մենակ էն որ լիքը սփյուրքահայ տղերք էկան ու կռվան Ղարաբաղում իրանց էտ ծովափնյա կայֆերը թողած, ու լավ էլ կռվան ի դեպ, բայց դե մենք Հայաստանում ապրողներս մեր մաշկի վրա ենք զգում Հայաստանի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, հետևաբար մեր կարծիքը շատ ավելի կարևոր ա Հայաստանին վերաբերվող ցանկացած հարցում, բայց իրավունք էլ չունենք կրկնում եմ անտեսել Սփյուրքը, ճիշտն ասած դաշնակ-հնչակ մասով urartu-ի հետ քիչմը համաձայն եմ :Blush:

----------

dvgray (05.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> արի առանց լիիրիկական շեղումների լավ, ես ընտե պարզ գրել էի, որ խոսքը, ոչ թե ամբողջ սփյուռքի այլ դաշնակ հնչակների մասին է, իսկ ինչ գրել եմ նրանց մասին ճիշտ եմ գրել ու չեմ փոշմանում


դե ուրեմն մտքերդ հստակ ձևակերպի, որ մարդ բան հասկանա: թե չէ օվկիանոսից այնկողմ ապրող հայենակիցներիդ բարեկեցությունը հանգիստ չի տալիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Սփյուրքը իրավունք ունի իր կարծիքը արտահայտելու, բայց պարտդրելու իրավունք չունի ու նենց մի առանձնապես մեծ լծակներ էլ չունի պարտադրելու, իսկ ունի մենակ մի պատճառով, մնացածը եթե չհիշենք էլ էլի, մենակ էն որ լիքը սփյուրքահայ տղերք էկան ու կռվան Ղարաբաղում իրանց էտ ծովափնյա կայֆերը թողած, ու լավ էլ կռվան ի դեպ, բայց դե մենք Հայաստանում ապրողներս մեր մաշկի վրա ենք զգում Հայաստանի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, հետևաբար մեր կարծիքը շատ ավելի կարևոր ա Հայաստանին վերաբերվող ցանկացած հարցում, բայց իրավունք էլ չունենք կրկնում եմ անտեսել Սփյուրքը, ճիշտն ասած դաշնակ-հնչակ մասով urartu-ի հետ քիչմը համաձայն եմ


Իմ հավաստի տվյալներով 10-20 հոգի են Սփյուռքից մասնակցել ԼՂ պատերազմին  :Blush: 
Չնայած ՊՆ կադրերից մեկն էլ ասում էր, որ ոչ պաշտոնապես 50-60: Բայց չէր պնդում:

----------


## Hay_XY

Արդեն մոտս կարծիք է սկսվում ձևավորվել, որ Սերժի այցելության նպատակը հայաստանաբնակ հայերին սփյուռքի հետ ընդհարելն էր: Շատ ազգասեր մարդ է, չէ՞:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իմ հավաստի տվյալներով 10-20 հոգի են Սփյուռքից մասնակցել ԼՂ պատերազմին 
> Չնայած ՊՆ կադրերից մեկն էլ ասում էր, որ ոչ պաշտոնապես 50-60: Բայց չէր պնդում:


Մենակ Մոնթեն ու Պետոն էլ լինեին հերիք էր :Cool:

----------

Chuk (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ո՞վ ասեց գնելու մասին:
> Ո՞վ ասեց, որ Սփյուռքն է որոշում կամ որոշող:
> Բայց եթե դու բարեհաճում ես իրենց «գումարներից» օգտվել, ապա ինչու՞ չես բարեհաճում նրանց կարծիքն էլ լսել: Թե՞ միայն կթվելու համար են: Ես քեզ կհասկանայի, եթե դու ասեիր. «Ո՛չ, թող բարեգործություն չանեն»: Իսկ այս դեպքում ստացվում է տարօրինակ, որովհետև նորմալ երեխան ճիշտ է ինքնուրույն է որոշում կայացնում, բայց ծնողների կարծիքը լսում ու հաշվի է առնում, առավել ևս եթե խնդիրը նրանց էլ է վերաբերվում (համեմատությունը քոնն է, ես Սփյուռքին երբևէ չեմ ասոցացնի ծնողի հետ):


Համաձայն եմ՝ համեմատությունը անհաջող է, կարծիքը համաձայն եմ լսել՝ բայց առանց պարտավորվելու հետևել դրան, իսկ երբ փորձեր են լինում այդ կարծիքը արտահայտել այնպիսի անընդունելի ձևերում, ինչը մենք տեսնում ենք, այն դեպքում երբ ինքս եմ գնացել այդ կարծիքը լսելու, ներողություն, բայց չեմ կարող չվրդովվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մենակ Մոնթեն ու Պետոն էլ լինեին հերիք էր


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 
Լրիվ:
Էլի անուններ կարելի ա ավելացնել: Սփյուռքից եկածները գրեթե բոլորն աչքի ընկել են: Թեկուզ նույն Ժիրոն:

----------

Երվանդ (04.10.2009), Շինարար (04.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Համաձայն եմ՝ համեմատությունը անհաջող է, կարծիքը համաձայն եմ լսել՝ բայց առանց պարտավորվելու հետևել դրան, իսկ երբ փորձեր են լինում այդ կարծիքը արտահայտել այնպիսի անընդունելի ձևերում, ինչը մենք տեսնում ենք, այն դեպքում երբ ինքս եմ գնացել այդ կարծիքը լսելու, ներողություն, բայց չեմ կարող չվրդովվել:


Ներողություն, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես ուզում կարծիք լսել:
Պիկետները կարծիքն արտահայտելու լավագույն ու քաղաքակիրթ տարբերակներից մեկն է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի գնում: Ուղղակի *ատելությունը* Սփյուռք միավորի հանդեպ կուրացրել է: Շահան Նատալիի մտքերին ծանոթ ես՞ թե ինքը արդեն մոդա չի՞


Ներիր, բայց ատլություն զգացմունքը այնքան հեռու է ինձնից, վրդովվելու իրավունք կարծում եմ ունեմ, բայց մի՞թե վրդովվելը ատել է:

----------


## urartu

> Անշուշտ իրավունք ունես կարծելու, որ կլինեն, բայց դա չի լինի, ավելին, քան քո ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված կարծիքը: Որովհետև ինչպես բազմիցս գրել եմ թեմաներում (ու եթե բարեհաճեիր քննարկումները կարդալ կտեսնեիր այդ մասին նաև այլոց գրառումներում), Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մշտապես դեմ է եղել ցեղասպանությունը պետական քաղաքականության մեջ ներգրավելուց, պնդելով որ դրանով պետք է զբաղվեն Սփյուռքի կառույցներն ու ՀՀ հասարական կազմակերպություններն ու նախաձեռնությունները: Այդ պարագայում երբ ինչ-որ մեկը Թուրքիայի կողմից կփորձեր այս հարցը որպես նախապայման դնել, ապա կլսեր պատասխան «դրանով մենք չենք զբաղվում»: Ու այս մի կետն այսպես կբացառվեր:


իսկ ինչու է քեզ թվում թե թուրքերը կհամաձայնեին Տեր Պետրոսյանի քմահաճույքներին, նրանք պարզապես սահման չէին բացի, հետո չես կարող ասել թե Լևոնը, ոնց կաներ



> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ԼՂ հարցին, ապա անձամբ ես վստահ եմ, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այդ հարցն արդեն լուծած կլիներ (իմ գնահատականով ամենանպաստավոր տարբերակով), հետևաբար դա ևս չէր կարողանա մտնել նախապայմանների մեջ հասարակ պատճառով. հարցն արդեն լուծված կլիներ (ու լուծված կլիներ ոչ էնպես, ինչպես հիմա է լուծվում):


էտ արդեն մեծ հարց է



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԼՂ հարցի հանգուցալուծումն ուշացնելուն ու ցեղասպանության հարցը պետական քաղաքականության մեջ ներառելուն, ապա սրանում պատասխանատու են ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանն ու Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանը, այլ նաև Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Վարդան Օսկանյանը, ովքեր այս ամբողջի հիմքը դրեցին իրենց արկածախնդիր ու չմտածված քաղաքականությամբ:


հնարավոր է, չմտածես որ ես Սեռժական եմ կամ Լևոնական եմ, ես կողմ եմ առողջ դատողությանը առանց դոգմաների, և համոզմունքների, հարցին միակողմանի մոտենալուն

----------


## Ribelle

> Ներիր, բայց ատլություն զգացմունքը այնքան հեռու է ինձնից, վրդովվելու իրավունք կարծում եմ ունեմ, բայց մի՞թե վրդովվելը ատել է:


Բայց ինչի ես վրդովվում՞ :Think:  որ Հայաստանից դուրս ապրեղ հայերը իրենց դժգոհությունն են արտահայտում՞ թե ըստ քեզ ՀՀ-ում բոլորը կողմ են, Սփյուռքում դեմ՞ :Shok:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Մենակ Մոնթեն ու Պետոն էլ լինեին հերիք էր


Բա ֆինանսնե՞րը: («բա փողե՞րը», չի ասել դոդը՝ գլխավոր կասսիր «ի՞նչ ա պետք, ինչքա՞ն ա պետք»: )
Պատերազմն էլ ինքնաֆինանսավորվում էր չէ՞:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ներողություն, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես ուզում կարծիք լսել:
> Պիկետները կարծիքն արտահայտելու լավագույն ու քաղաքակիրթ տարբերակներից մեկն է:


Կներես բայց այդ իմ տեսած տուրուդմփոցների մեջ ոչ մի քաղաքակիրթ բան չտեսա, խեղճ ֆրանսիացիք էլ կրակն են ընկել, դրանց գլխին այս տուրուդմփոցները վրա գալիք են:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց ինչի ես վրդովվում՞ որ Հայաստանից դուրս ապրեղ հայերը իրենց դժգոհությունն են արտահայտում՞ թե ըստ քեզ ՀՀ-ում բոլորը կողմ են, Սփյուռքում դեմ՞


Որ ոնց են արտահայտում, ՀՀ-ում էլ ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ տարակարծիք ենք: :Sad:

----------


## Hay_XY

Լրացում՝

----------

Ribelle (05.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ինչու է քեզ թվում թե թուրքերը կհամաձայնեին Տեր Պետրոսյանի քմահաճույքներին, նրանք պարզապես սահման չէին բացի, հետո չես կարող ասել թե Լևոնը, ոնց կաներ


Չէ, սպասիր:
Ես ու դու բանակցում ենք: Դու ասում ես, որ համաձայն ես իմ հետ ընկերություն անես, եթե ես Սիրանույշին հետևից ման չգամ: Ես ասում եմ, որ Սիրանույշի հետևից ման չեմ գալիս: Հիմա ընտրությունը քոնն է. ուզու՞մ ես ընկերացի իմ հետ, ուզում ես չէ:

Այդ պարագայում Թուրքիան մեզնից չէր կարող պահանջել մոռանալ ցեղասպանությունը պարզ պատճառով. մենք այդ հարցը պաշտոնապես չենք հետապնդում: Իսկ թե այդ պարագայում ինչու՞ ձեռք կտար Թուրքիային սահմանը բացել, արդեն առանձին թեմա ա: Մեր դարում ոչ մի պետության ձեռք չի տալիս փակ սահման ունենալ, հեչ որ չէ որտև երկրների ընտանիքի մեջ մտնելու խնդիր ունի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կանե՞ր, թե՞ չէր անի, հարցդ սխալ է: Որովհետև ինքը նախագահ եղել է, նայիր իր տարիները, ու կտեսնես, որ արել է:


Գրառմանդ մնացած հատվածին պատասխանել եմ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կներես բայց այդ իմ տեսած տուրուդմփոցների մեջ ոչ մի քաղաքակիրթ բան չտեսա, խեղճ ֆրանսիացիք էլ կրակն են ընկել, դրանց գլխին այս տուրուդմփոցները վրա գալիք են:


Ես տեսել եմ իր բողոքն արտահայտող ժողովուրդ, ում ոստիկանությունը չի թույալտրել բողոքն արտահայտել, ինչի արդյունքում տուրուդմփոց է եղել: Իսկ մնացածը... դու նույն կերպ կարող ես ասել, որ մարտի 1-ին ժողովուրդը կռիվ ա սարքել... մտածողության հարց ա:

Ուղղակի մշտապես պետք ա հիշել, որ ժողովուրդը իր ձայնը բարձրացնելու իրավունք ունի:

Բայց այս խոհափիլիսոփայական հատվածը մի կողմ դնեմ:

Հստակ հարց. ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս արտահայտեր իր կարծիքը: Հիշեցնեմ, որ դու համաձայնվել էիր, որ կարծիքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես տեսել եմ իր բողոքն արտահայտող ժողովուրդ, ում ոստիկանությունը չի թույալտրել բողոքն արտահայտել, ինչի արդյունքում տուրուդմփոց է եղել: Իսկ մնացածը... դու նույն կերպ կարող ես ասել, որ մարտի 1-ին ժողովուրդը կռիվ ա սարքել... մտածողության հարց ա:
> 
> Ուղղակի մշտապես պետք ա հիշել, որ ժողովուրդը իր ձայնը բարձրացնելու իրավունք ունի:
> 
> Բայց այս խոհափիլիսոփայական հատվածը մի կողմ դնեմ:
> 
> Հստակ հարց. ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս արտահայտեր իր կարծիքը: Հիշեցնեմ, որ դու համաձայնվել էիր, որ կարծիքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունի:


Դու ինչպե՞ս ես արտահայտում, ասեմ, որ միշտ հետաքրքիր ա քո հետ բանավիճելը, սա ի նշան այն բանի, որ հարցս հռետորական է, պատասխանը գիտեմ:

----------


## urartu

> Այդ պարագայում Թուրքիան մեզնից չէր կարող պահանջել մոռանալ ցեղասպանությունը պարզ պատճառով. մենք այդ հարցը պաշտոնապես չենք հետապնդում:


հետաքրքիր մոտեցում է, :Think:  բայց ստեղ հարց է առաջանում եթե Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես չի հետապնդում, ապա Ֆրանսիան ու ԱՄՆ-ն ինչի պտի հետապնդեն, սրան ինչ կասես

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ինչպե՞ս ես արտահայտում, ասեմ, որ միշտ հետաքրքիր ա քո հետ բանավիճելը, սա ի նշան այն բանի, որ հարցս հռետորական է, պատասխանը գիտեմ:


Ես արտահայտել եմ հանրահավաքի մասնակցելով, ժամանակ չի եղել պիկետներին մասնակցելու, բայց հաջորդներին («Միացում» կազմակերպության նախաձեռնած) կաշխատեմ մասնակցել:

Նշեմ, որ այդ պիկետներն էլ են «տուրուդմփոցով»:

Բայց էական չի, թե ես ինչպես եմ անցկացնում, որովհետև ես հստակ ասել էի, որ իրանց արած ձևը համարում եմ նորմալ ու ճիշտ: Հարցը քեզ է վերաբերվում.

Եթե կարծում ես, որ կարծիք արտահայտելու իրավունք չունեն, բայց միաժամանակ այս ձևին դեմ ես, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես կազմակերպում:

----------


## Chuk

> հետաքրքիր մոտեցում է, բայց ստեղ հարց է առաջանում եթե Հայաստանը պաշտոնապես չի հետապնդում, ապա Ֆրանսիան ու ԱՄՆ-ն ինչի պտի հետապնդեն, սրան ինչ կասես


Ես արդեն ասել եմ. այդ հարցը հետապնդելու էին Սփյուռքյան կառույցներն ու ՀՀ հկ-ները, որոնք պետական քաղաքականության, հետևաբար բանակցությունների հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեին, որոնց վրա ըստ օրենքի տառի ՀՀ իշխանությունները լծակ չունեն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես արտահայտել եմ հանրահավաքի մասնակցելով, ժամանակ չի եղել պիկետներին մասնակցելու, բայց հաջորդներին («Միացում» կազմակերպության նախաձեռնած) կաշխատեմ մասնակցել:
> 
> Նշեմ, որ այդ պիկետներն էլ են «տուրուդմփոցով»:
> 
> Բայց էական չի, թե ես ինչպես եմ անցկացնում, որովհետև ես հստակ ասել էի, որ իրանց արած ձևը համարում եմ նորմալ ու ճիշտ: Հարցը քեզ է վերաբերվում.
> 
> Եթե կարծում ես, որ կարծիք արտահայտելու իրավունք չունեն, բայց միաժամանակ այս ձևին դեմ ես, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես կազմակերպում:


Առանց իրար տալու, հա, ասացին՝ մենք դեմ ենք, մենք էլ հասկացանք, ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանները հաստատ ՍՍ-ի ձեռքին չեն ու հենց այնպես խաղաղ ցուցարարներին չէին ցրի, գուցե ես ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է պիկետը, բայց եթե դա նշանակում է խառնակություն կամ տուրուդմփոց, դրան դեմ եմ, կողմ եմ խաղաղ ցույցերի, մամուլի միջոցով արտահայտվելու, քննարկումների և այլն:

----------


## Chuk

> Առանց իրար տալու, հա, ասացին՝ մենք դեմ ենք, մենք էլ հասկացանք, ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանները հաստատ ՍՍ-ի ձեռքին չեն ու հենց այնպես խաղաղ ցուցարարներին չէին ցրի, գուցե ես ճիշտ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է պիկետը, բայց եթե դա նշանակում է խառնակություն կամ տուրուդմփոց, դրան դեմ եմ, կողմ եմ խաղաղ ցույցերի, մամուլի միջոցով արտահայտվելու, քննարկումների և այլն:


ներողություն, իսկ հիմա խնդրում եմ նորից ուսումնասիրել թե Ֆրանսիայում ինչ է կատարվել:

Հավաքվել են մարդիկ (նաև ջղայնացած մարդիկ՝ արդարացի ջղայնացած), բայց հավաքվել են ընդամենը իրեն բողոքն արտահայտելու: Եկել է ոստիկանություն, նրանց հրահանգել է հեռանալ:

Մարդիկ որոշել են չգնալ (ճիշտ են արել, որովհետև իրենք իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունեն), ոստիկանները սկսել են քաշքշել, առաջացել է տուրուդմփոց:

Հիմա նորից. բա ի՞նչ անեին:
Լուռ լսեին հրահանգն ու հեռանային, էդպես էլ կարծիքը չարտահայտելո՞վ:
Բայց չէ՞ որ ես ու դու համաձայնության էինք եկել, որ իրենք իրավունք ունեն իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտելու:

----------

Tig (05.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայրենիք ասելով սփյուռքը հաստատ Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն նկատի չունի:


Հետաքրքիր ա ապեր, իսկ դու սփյուռք ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում

----------


## Շինարար

> ներողություն, իսկ հիմա խնդրում եմ նորից ուսումնասիրել թե Ֆրանսիայում ինչ է կատարվել:
> 
> Հավաքվել են մարդիկ (նաև ջղայնացած մարդիկ՝ արդարացի ջղայնացած), բայց հավաքվել են ընդամենը իրեն բողոքն արտահայտելու: Եկել է ոստիկանություն, նրանց հրահանգել է հեռանալ:
> 
> Մարդիկ որոշել են չգնալ (ճիշտ են արել, որովհետև իրենք իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու իրավունք ունեն), ոստիկանները սկսել են քաշքշել, առաջացել է տուրուդմփոց:
> 
> Հիմա նորից. բա ի՞նչ անեին:
> Լուռ լսեին հրահանգն ու հեռանային, էդպես էլ կարծիքը չարտահայտելո՞վ:
> Բայց չէ՞ որ ես ու դու համաձայնության էինք եկել, որ իրենք իրավունք ունեն իրենց կարծիքն արտահայտելու:


Դե Ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանները փաստորեն մեզ հետ համաձայնության չէին եկել, դա էլ ժողովրդավարական Եվրոպան: Ամեն դեպքում, թերևս այդ արդարացի ջղայնացած մարդիկ չափից դուրս շատ էին ջղայնացած, իմ ողջ ասելն էլ այդ է, որ նրանք չպիտի այդքան ջղայնանան հեռու Ֆրանսիայից:

----------


## urartu

> Ես արդեն ասել եմ. այդ հարցը հետապնդելու էին Սփյուռքյան կառույցներն ու ՀՀ հկ-ները, որոնք պետական քաղաքականության, հետևաբար բանակցությունների հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունեին, որոնց վրա ըստ օրենքի տառի ՀՀ իշխանությունները լծակ չունեն:


դա խելացի մոտեցում է, բայց ըստ ինձ հենց այդ մոտեցման արդյունքում Լևոնին սփյուռքում չնդունեցին, և դա նրա հրաժարականի պատճառներից մեկը դարձավ և ետ դեպքում սփյուռքի դժգոհությունը շատ ավելի մեծ կլիներ, քան հիմա, համամիտ չես

----------


## Շինարար

> Հետաքրքիր ա ապեր, իսկ դու սփյուռք ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում


Սփյուռք ասելով, ապեր, հասկանում եմ ոչ հայաստանաբնակ բոլոր այն մարդկանց ովքեր իրենց հայ են համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե Ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանները փաստորեն մեզ հետ համաձայնության չէին եկել, դա էլ ժողովրդավարական Եվրոպան: Ամեն դեպքում, թերևս այդ արդարացի ջղայնացած մարդիկ չափից դուրս շատ էին ջղայնացած, իմ ողջ ասելն էլ այդ է, որ նրանք չպիտի այդքան ջղայնանան հեռու Ֆրանսիայից:


Ինչու՞:
Եթե Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ինքնահռչակ ոչընտիր նախագահը աճուրդի է հանել իրենց հուզող մի խիստ կարևոր հարց, որն անմիջականորեն վերաբերվում է իրենց, ապա  ինչու՞ չպետք է ջղայնանային: Միթե՞ նրանք միայն կթվելու ու բարի ժպտալու համա՞ր են:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանությանը, ապա նրանք ստացել են հրահանգ, կատարել են, արդյունքում այո, ժողովրդավար համարվող երկրում խախտվել է մարդկանց ազատ տեղաշարժվելու ու արտահայտվելու իրավունքը:

----------


## Chuk

> դա խելացի մոտեցում է, բայց ըստ ինձ հենց այդ մոտեցման արդյունքում Լևոնին սփյուռքում չնդունեցին, և դա նրա հրաժարականի պատճառներից մեկը դարձավ և ետ դեպքում սփյուռքի դժգոհությունը շատ ավելի մեծ կլիներ, քան հիմա, համամիտ չես


Ոչ, համամիտ չեմ  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է դժգոհություններին, ապա անշուշտ կլիներ: Բայց կարևորը, որ քաղաքականությունը ճիշտ լիներ: Նորմալ քաղաքական գործիչը միշտ էլ պատրաստ է դժգոհությունների ու չհասկացվածության: Բայց հրաժարականը դրա պատճառով չեղավ:

Ի դեպ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շատ քայլեր է արել Հայաստան-Սփյուռք մերձեցման համար, ինչի առաջին դրսևորումներից մեկը ՀՀ արտ. գործ նախարարի պաշտոնում սփյուռքահայի (Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի) նշանակումն էր ու բավական արդյունքներ էլ եղել են: Ճիշտ է թերացումները շատ էին:

----------


## urartu

> Բայց կարևորը, որ քաղաքականությունը ճիշտ լիներ: Նորմալ քաղաքական գործիչը միշտ էլ պատրաստ է դժգոհությունների ու չհասկացվածության: Բայց հրաժարականը դրա պատճառով չեղավ:


դրա պատճառով չեղավ, բայց դա նույնպես նպաստեց, հետո ինձ թվում է, որ Սեռժը ետքան հիմար չէր, որ դա չհասկանար



> Ի դեպ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը շատ քայլեր է արել Հայաստան-Սփյուռք մերձեցման համար, ինչի առաջին դրսևորումներից մեկը ՀՀ արտ. գործ նախարարի պաշտոնում սփյուռքահայի (Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի) նշանակումն էր ու բավական արդյունքներ էլ եղել են: Ճիշտ է թերացումները շատ էին:


երևի դաշնակցության փակումը նույնպես սփյուռքի հետ մերձեցման համար էր :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> երևի դաշնակցության փակումը նույնպես սփյուռքի հետ մերձեցման համար էր


Դաշնակցությունը փակվել է, քանի որ այդ կուսակցության կառվարման մոդելը հակասության մեջ է եղել ՀՀ օրենքների հետ: ՀՅԴ-ին տրվել է հնարավորություն իր կառուցվածքը փոխելու ու օրենքներին համապատասխանացնելու: Փակվել է անօրինական լինելու պատճառով: Կառավարման ձևը փոխվելուց հետո բացվել է:

Հայաստան-Սփյուռք կապի հետ այս խնդիրը որևէ առնչություն չունի: Սա իրավական դաշտի խնդիր է:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականին քո ասածը չի նպաստել:

----------


## Ribelle

> Որ ոնց են արտահայտում, ՀՀ-ում էլ ինչպես տեսնում ես՝ տարակարծիք ենք:


Շատ լավա որ տարակարծիք են, մնում էր բոլորը կողմ լինեին խայտառակ արձանագրություններին: :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, բայց իրավունք էլ չունեն մեզ գնելու: Նույնիսկ ծնողները, որ մեծացրել են իրենց երեխաներին, ամեն ինչ տվել են նրանց, երբ գալիս է օրը, երբ զավակները իրենց կյանքի մասին որոշումներ են կայացնում, որքան էլ դեմ լինեն այդ որոշումներին, չեն պարտադրում իրենց տեսակետը:


Ապեր, քեզ սփյուռքը չի առնում, քեզ էսօր քո "նախագահի" շնորհիվ Իստանբուլը, Եվրոպան ու ամերիկան են առնում… ու կարա՞ս կռահես ումից… չես կարա… Մոսկվայից… ոտ տակ բռատ… 

Սփյուռքը երևի միակ անշահախնդիր կողմն է էս ամեն ինչի մեջ… սփյուռքահայերի լավ ու վատ լինելը հայաստանից կախված չի շնորհիվ էսօրվա ղեկավարության, որովհետև հայաստանում նրանք ստեղծեցին հնարավոր ամենաոչբարենպաստ բիզնես պայմանները…

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Rammer (05.10.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Դաշնակցությունը փակվել է, քանի որ այդ կուսակցության կառվարման մոդելը հակասության մեջ է եղել *ԼՏՊ-ի* հետ: ՀՅԴ-ին տրվել է հնարավորություն իր կառուցվածքը փոխելու *ու ԼՏՊ-ի ուզածին* համապատասխանացնելու: Փակվել է անօրինական լինելու պատճառով: *ԼՏՊ-ի հեռանալուց* հետո  բացվել է:





> Հայաստան-Սփյուռք կապի հետ այս խնդիրը որևէ առնչություն չունի: Սա իրավական դաշտի խնդիր է:


էտ նույնն է, ոնց որ այսօր Սեռժը ասում է, թե Հայաստանը աշխարհ ամենժողովրդավարական երկրներից է

----------


## Chuk

> էտ նույնն է, ոնց որ այսօր Սեռժը ասում է, թե Հայաստանը աշխարհ ամենժողովրդավարական երկրներից է


Բարեկամս, նախքան իմ գրառումների մեջ «ուղղումներ» անելը խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ինֆորմացվել, ուսումնասիրել: Որովհետև լսածներով առաջնորդվելը բերում է նրան, ինչ տեսա քո գրառման մեջ. այսինք իրականության հետ եզր չունեցող պնդման:

----------


## Chuk

Սակայն այս հարցին ես չեմ կարող պատասխանել ավելի լավ, քան արել է Տեր-Պետրոսյանը 11.01.2008թ. ասուլիսի ժամանակ: Նրա խոսքերը կարող եք ստուգել, ուսումնասիրելով արխիվները, պատմությունը.




> *ՍՈՆԱ ԴԱՆԻԵԼՅԱՆ, «Մարդիկ» վերլուծական կենտրոն. – Իմ հարցը բխում է Ձեր ընտրած կարգախոսից. «Իմաստավորելով անցյալը՝ դեպի ապագա»։ Ձեր իշխանության տարիներին գործող քաղաքական ուժ է փակվել, եւ պատճա­ռաբանությունները ծանրագույն մեղադրանքներ էին պարունակում` ահա­բեկ­չություն, պետական անվտանգության սպառնալիքներ, նարկոբիզնես եւ այլն։ Իմաստավորե՞լ եք անցյալը այդ քաղաքական ուժի հետ կապված, թե՞, ինչպես քիչ առաջ նշեցիք, եթե նախագահն ամեն ինչ հիշի, այդ դեպքում նա­խագահ չի դառնա։ Ձեր հրաժարականի ելույթում Դուք նշել էիք, որ հրաժա­րականը ներկայացվել է հայտնի ուժերի կողմից, կարո՞ղ եք այսօր կոնկրետ նշել, ո՞ր հայտնի ուժերն էին դրանք։*
> 
> Նախ՝ առաջին հարցի մասին. ես շատ սիրով դրան կպատասխանեմ։ Ինձ ներկայացվող ամենահիմնական մեղադրանքներից մեկն, իրոք, եղել է այն, որ իմ իշխանության օրոք կուսակցություն է փակվել, թերթեր են փակվել, դատա­վարություններ են տեղի ունեցել։ Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է. փակվել են, դատա­վարություններ են տեղի ունեցել։ Սակայն այս փաստը դեռեւս հանցա­գործու­թյուն կամ ոճրագործություն չի նշանակում։ Պետք է պարզել, թե ինչի համար են փակվել, եւ օրենքո՞վ են փակվել, թե ոչ։ Աշխարհի բոլոր պետություն­նե­րում կան օրենքներ կուսակցությունների գործունեության մասին, որտեղ նախատեսված են դեպքեր նրանց գործունեությունը դադարեցնելու վերաբեր­յալ։ Շատ երկրներում այդ օրենքները նաեւ բազմիցս գործադրվել են, ինչպես Իսպանիայում, Ռուսաստանում եւ այլն։ Գերմանիայում ընդհանրապես արգ­ել­ված է կոմունիստական կամ նացիստական գաղափարախոսություն կրող կուսակցությունների գործունեությունը։ Բայց ոչ ոքի մտքով չի անցնում ասել, թե դրանք ժողովրդավարական երկրներ չեն, կամ նրանց իշխանությունները հանցագործություն են կատարել։ Եթե կա օրենք, ուրեմն այն կարող է գոր­ծադրվել։ Հայաստանի օրենսդրությամբ եւս՝ եթե կուսակցությունը խախտում է օրենքը, կարող է փակվել։ Այստեղ տերմինների որոշ շփոթ էլ կա. Դաշնակ­ցությունը չի փակվել, այլ ընդամենը ժամանակավորապես դադարեցվել է նրա գործունեությունը։ Տրվել է վեց ամիս ժամանակ՝ կուսակցության գործու­նեությունը Հայաստանի գործող օրենքին համապատասխանեցնելու համար։ Հարցը շատ պարզ էր. ըստ մեր օրենքի՝ կուսակցությունների ղեկավա­րությու­նը չի կարող կազմված լինել օտարերկրացիներից։ Դաշնակցության ղեկավար մարմինների՝ բյուրոյի եւ համագումարի մեծ մասը սփյուռքահայեր էին. սա էր խնդիրը։ Դատարանն այդ կուսակցությանը ո՛չ նարկոբիզնեսի, ո՛չ ահաբեկ­չու­թյան մեղադրանք չի ներկայացրել։ Չգիտես ինչու մարդիկ ակամա պատ­մությունը խառնում, շփոթում են, տպավորություն, մթնոլորտ ստեղծում եւ հետո վերագրումներ անում։ Դաշնակցությանը ներկայացվել է մեկ մեղա­դրանք` պահանջելով շտկել կանոնադրական անկարգությունը։ Նրա գործու­նեությունը նախ ժամանակավորապես դադարեցվել է նախագահի հրամա­նագրով, ապա՝ դատարանի որոշմամբ։ Իմ հրամանագրի գործողությունն, այդպիսով, տեւել է տասը-տասնհինգ օր։ Ես այդ իրավունքն ունեի. այդ ժամանակ թեեւ դեռեւս սահմանադրություն չկար, բայց կար Հայաստանի նախագահի մասին սահմանադրական օրենք։ Նախագահին տրված էր իրա­վունք՝ պետության համար վտանգ պարունակող իրադրություններում կիրա­ռել սահմանադրական ազատությունների որոշ սահմանափակումներ։ Հրա­մա­նագրին, ինչպես ասվեց, հետեւել է երկրորդ իրավական ակտը՝ դա­տա­րանի վճիռը, որում կուսակցության առջեւ պահանջ է դրվել իր գործու­նեու­թյունը վեց ամսվա ընթացքում համապատասխանեցնել Հայաստանի օրեն­քին։ Սակայն այդ պահանջը Դաշնակցության կողմից ժամանակին չի կա­տար­վել։ 1997 թվականին ես ինքս արդեն, իմ անձնական նախաձեռնությամբ, բանակցություններ եմ սկսել Դաշնակցության հետ՝ այդ հարցը լուծելու համար։ Տեղի է ունեցել բանակցությունների երեք ռաունդ։ Ամերիկայի Միաց­յալ Նահանգներում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դեսպան Շուգարյանն իմ հանձնարարությամբ եւ իմ անունից դիմել է Դաշնակցության բյուրոյին՝ կու­սակ­ցությունը վերաբացելու վերաբերյալ բանակցություններ սկսելու առա­ջար­կով։ Խնդրո առարկան եղել են ոչ թե քաղաքական հաճոյա­խոսություն­նե­րը, այլ Դաշնակցության գործունեությունը Հայաստանում վերականգնելու իրա­վական լուծումները։ Բանակցությունների առաջին ռաունդն, այսպիսով, Վաշինգտոնում է տեղի ունեցել, երկրորդը` Երեւանում, որին մեր կողմից մասնակցել են Բաբկեն Արարքցյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը եւ Շահեն Կարամանուկյանը, իսկ երրորդը` Ամստերդամում, որը վարել է Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը։ Դժբախտաբար, իշխանափոխության պատճառով այդ գործ­ըն­թացը չունեցավ իր ավարտը։ Բայց ես գտնում եմ, որ այն, վերջին հաշվով, ունեցավ իր արդյունքը։ Այսօր Դաշնակցությունը իր կանոնադրությունն իսկա­պես համապատասխանեցրել է Հայաստանի օրենքին։ Դա Գերագույն մարմնի ստեղծումն է, որը գոյություն չուներ Դաշնակցության 120 տարվա գործունեության մեջ։ Սա այն իրավական լուծումն էր, որ գտնվեց պետության եւ Դաշնակցության համատեղ ջանքերով՝ լուծում, որում մենք էլ ավանդ ունենք։ Ինչ վերաբերում է այն գնահատականներին եւ մեղադրանքներին, որոնք հնչել են մեր իշխանության եւ Դաշնակցության հարաբերությունների առնչությամբ, ապա դրանք զուտ քաղաքական հարթության վրա են։ Մինչդեռ խնդիրը պետք է դիտարկել իրավական հարթության վրա, քանի որ նախա­գահի հրամանագիրը եւ դատական վճիռները իրավական ակտեր են։ Ի դեպ, «Դրոյի» գործով դատավարության վերաբերյալ ասում են, թե դատարանը չապացուցեց Դաշնակցության մեղքը։ Դաշնակցության նկատմամբ թե՛ նա­խա­քննությունը, թե՛ դատավարությունը որեւէ մեղադրանք չի ներկայացրել։ Մեղադրանքները ներկայացվել են կոնկրետ անհատների նկատմամբ, կոնկ­րետ հանցագործությունների համար։ Դաշնակցության դատ չի եղել Հայաս­տա­նում։ Ուրեմն, քանի որ խոսքը վերաբերում է զուտ իրավական ակտերի, ապա դրանց օրինականության վերաբերյալ գոյություն ունեցող հարցերը պիտի լուծվեն միայնումիայն իրավական ճանապարհով։ Եթե մարդիկ գտնում են, որ դատարանի վճիռը սխալ էր, ուրեմն նորից պիտի դիմեն դատարան՝ վերանայման կամ արդարացման վճիռ ստանալու։ Ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա։ Ես վերջերս եմ իմացել, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը չեղյալ է հայտարարել 1994 թվականի դեկտեմբերի իմ հրամանագիրը։ Բայց դրա կարիքը չկար։ Այդ հրամանագիրն ուժը կորցրած էր դատական վճռի կայացման պահից։ Այսինքն. ընդամենը տասնհինգ օր հետո այդ հրամանագիրն այլեւս գոր­ծո­ղության ուժ չուներ։ Իրավական հարթության վրա գտնվող ցանկացած հարցում (այդ թվում 96‑ի ընտրությունների վերաբերյալ) իմ մոտեցումն, ահա, սա է։ Իրավական խնդիրներին վերաբերող վեճերը հարթվում են բացառապես իրավական պրոցեսներով։ Եթե լինեն այդպիսի պրոցեսներ, միայն ուրախ կլինեմ։ Երկրորդ հարցի կապակցությամբ՝ կսպասեք իմ հուշերին։

----------

Hay_XY (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես նախանձում եմ ձեր միամտությանը: Թուրքիան ԵՐԲԵՔ չի ցանկանա ուժեղ Հայաստան տեսնել իր կողքին: Հայաստանը պատրաստ չէ սահմանների բացմանը: Մեր խնդիրները ներքին են, դրանք թող լուծեն, նոր անցնեն դիվանագիտական խաղերին:


Ribelle ջան  :Smile: 
նախ բարև ու ուրախ եմ քեզ նորից տեսնել:
իսկ հիմա արի իմ կարծիքը ասեմ:
որտեղից՞ գիտես դու դրա մասին: հիմա ցանկացած երկիր էլ ուրախանում է որ իր կողքի երկիրը հզոր է ու հարուստ: ուրիշ բան է, որ այդ հարուստ երկիրը լինի քո բարեկամը, և ոչ թե թշնամին:
այս պուճուրիկ քառակուսու մեջ մենք ու մեր կողքինները պարտավոր ենք լինել բարեկամ: թե չէ մենք էլ կընկներնք արաբ-հրեաներին օրը, երբ մեր այգիներում բոմբեր կպայթեն, ինչպես եղավ մի քանի տարի Ղարաբաղում:
մենք ու մեր հարևանները կարծում եմ շաաատ ավելի խելոք ու քաղաքականապես գիտակ ենք: ինձ այդպես է թվում, որոշ թուրքերի ու քրդեր հետ շփվելուց հետո: 
Նրանց չես համեմատի արաբների հետ, որոնք իրանց քսակից ու նարգիլեից բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեն:

----------

Empty`Tears (05.10.2009), urartu (05.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Կներես բայց այդ իմ տեսած տուրուդմփոցների մեջ ոչ մի քաղաքակիրթ բան չտեսա, խեղճ ֆրանսիացիք էլ կրակն են ընկել, դրանց գլխին այս տուրուդմփոցները վրա գալիք են:


քաղաքակիրթ ասելով ինչ՞ ես հասկանում  :Shok: 
քաղաքակիրթը որն է՞ . որ մարդիկ կանգնե ու հերթագրվեն, որ երբ ու Սերոժը թույլ տա, մի հատ փուչիկ բռնեն ձեռքերը ու իրան դիմավորեն՞ ցնծությամբ 
…
ասեմ, որ ֆրանսիացիքին մեր պես ազգ եմ համարում, ինքնահավան ու բռի:
Նրանց մլիցեքը մեր մլիցեքից ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում: հլա մի բան էլ ավելի բեթար են որովհետև ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ են խփում ցավացնող տեղերին: երևի շատերտ տեսած կլինեք, թե անօրինական իմիգրանտների լագերը ոնց վայրենաբար ցրին Ֆրանսիայի հյուսիսում  :Bad: :
…
Սենց բան Կանադայում հնարավոր չէ անգամ պատկերացնել: Որ ոստիկանը ձեռք բարցրացնի ու հրի պառկացնի ցուցարարին: Շրիները 15 օր փակել էին արագընթաց ճամփեն ու  ցույց ոը երթ էին անում: Իսկ ոստիկանները նրանց անվտանգությունն էին ապահովում ու  բարի դեմքերով կողքներից քայլում էին: նույնը եղավ Չինական դեսպանատան մոտի թուքերի ցույցի ժանաման: Երբ որ մի թրքուհի պլասմասի շշով խփեց չինացուն, նրան քաղաքակիրթ նստացրին մեքենան ու հանգստացրին:
Եվրոպայում ոստիկանները լրիվ վայրենի են: Նույնը նաև ամերիկայում է…  :Bad:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Աթեիստ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Ribelle ջան 
> նախ բարև ու ուրախ եմ քեզ նորից տեսնել:
> իսկ հիմա արի իմ կարծիքը ասեմ:
> որտեղից՞ գիտես դու դրա մասին: հիմա ցանկացած երկիր էլ ուրախանում է որ իր կողքի երկիրը հզոր է ու հարուստ: ուրիշ բան է, որ այդ հարուստ երկիրը լինի քո բարեկամը, և ոչ թե թշնամին:
> այս պուճուրիկ քառակուսու մեջ մենք ու մեր կողքինները պարտավոր ենք լինել բարեկամ: թե չէ մենք էլ կընկներնք արաբ-հրեաներին օրը, երբ մեր այգիներում բոմբեր կպայթեն, ինչպես եղավ մի քանի տարի Ղարաբաղում:
> մենք ու մեր հարևանները կարծում եմ շաաատ ավելի խելոք ու քաղաքականապես գիտակ ենք: ինձ այդպես է թվում, որոշ թուրքերի ու քրդեր հետ շփվելուց հետո: 
> Նրանց չես համեմատի արաբների հետ, որոնք իրանց քսակից ու նարգիլեից բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեն:


Բարև Դիվ ջան :Smile:  Ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ: Թուրքիան թշնամի է, ու եթե ուզի բոմբերը կպայթեն: Այսօր կամ վաղը: Համաձայն չեմ նաև որ թուրքերը ավելի քաղաքակիրթ են քան արաբները: Դու քո տեսածն ես ասում, ես իմ: Ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ որ թուրքը չի փոխվում: Եթե իրանք կարող են Հայաստանը իրենցով անեն, ինչներին է պետք հարևան, եթե հարևանը կարող է ստրուկ դառնալ՞ Միթե դու գտնում ես որ ներկա ներքին քաղաքական իրավիճակում իսկը ժամանակն է սահմանները բացել ու թուրքի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատել՞

----------


## dvgray

> Բարև Դիվ ջան Ես քո հետ համաձայն չեմ: Թուրքիան թշնամի է, ու եթե ուզի բոմբերը կպայթեն: Այսօր կամ վաղը: Համաձայն չեմ նաև որ թուրքերը ավելի քաղաքակիրթ են քան արաբները: Դու քո տեսածն ես ասում, ես իմ: Ես ավելին քան համոզված եմ որ թուրքը չի փոխվում: Եթե իրանք կարող են Հայաստանը իրենցով անեն, ինչներին է պետք հարևան, եթե հարևանը կարող է ստրուկ դառնալ՞ Միթե դու գտնում ես որ ներկա ներքին քաղաքական իրավիճակում իսկը ժամանակն է սահմանները բացել ու թուրքի հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ հաստատել՞


ես գտնում եմ որ ինչքան օր առաջ դա արվեր/արվի, էնքան մենք ավելի շանս կունենք ներքին ներքաղաքական իրավիճակը փրկելու: 
մի կախարդական շրջան է: ինչքան վատ ենք ներսում, էնքան օղակը սեղմում են դրսում, ինչքան օղակը սեղմում են դրսում, էնան ավելի ենք վատանում ներսում:
այդ օղակից ցանկացած ձև էլ պրծնելը փրկություն է / քանի դեռ փրկելու ինչ որ բան կա/: Եթե հնարավոր լինել ներսում դզվել, լավ, եթե օգնում են դրսից դզվել - նորից լավ: Հիմա Աշխարհի ու մեր շահերհ համընկնում են ու նրանք ստիպում են դզվել աևտաքին մասով: ինչ՞ կարիք կա հին դավթարները քրքրել: Եթե դավթարները բացես, ապա առաջինը երևի պետք է պարսիկների հետ սահմանները փակենք: Հիշիր, որ վերջին հայկական պետականությունը այս տարածքում նրանց ձեռով է վերացել: Աբսուրդ բան եմ ասում չէ՞: համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Nadine

Այսօրվա ցույցը Լոս Անջելեսում, ես ինքս մասնակցել եմ, 15000-ից ավելի ցուցարար կար...

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), dvgray (05.10.2009), Hay_XY (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009), murmushka (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), Ribelle (05.10.2009), Tig (05.10.2009), urartu (05.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

:LOL:   :LOL:  
ինչ ճշգրիտ նմանակում էր, Սերոժ ու Հիտլեր:

----------


## dvgray

ինչ հիտլերա-ստալինյան ինքնաբացահայտում է արել Սերոժը, հայտարարելով որ
"ով որ ինձ փորցի ահաբեկել, նա ամենաքիչը միամիտ է"  :Shok: 

Ով երկիր-երկիր, որ նախագահականում սենց կգբեական տականք ա նստած  :Bad: …

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ինքնահռչակ ոչընտիր նախագահը աճուրդի է հանել իրենց հուզող մի խիստ կարևոր հարց, որն անմիջականորեն վերաբերվում է իրենց, ապա ինչու՞ չպետք է ջղայնանային: Միթե՞ նրանք միայն կթվելու ու բարի ժպտալու համա՞ր են:


Չուկ ջանմ Սփյուռքը լավ կաներ սկզբից մի հատ լավ ջղայնանար այն բանի վրա, որ Հայաստանում ինքնահռչակ նախագահ կա ու հետո նոր վրդովվեր, որ էտ ինքնահռչակը իրենց ոչ հաճելի որոշումներ է ընդունում: Սփյուռքին էլ մարդ չի հասկանում: Համաձայն եմ միանշանակա այն մտքի հետ, որ եթե բանակցությունների փաթեթում նույնիսկ ակնարկներ կան Ցեղասպանության մասին, ուրեմն Սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելը բարոյական չէ, քանի որ նրանց մեծամասնությունը Ցեղասպանության ենթարկվածների ուղիղ ժառանգներ են: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել այն մտքի հետ, որ Սփյուռքը Հայաստանի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքական  հարցերում որոշիչ դերակատարում չպետք է ունենա: Սփյուռքից ուղարկած փողերն ու Ղարաբաղում կռվելը, իմ համոզմամբ, արվում են զուտ հայրենասիրական նկրտումներից, ու դրանք չպետք է դիտարկել որպես ֆինասական ներարկումներ, որոնք իրավունք են տալիս մասնակցել ՀՀ-ում որոշումների ընդումման գործընթացին: Խորհրդատվական դերակատարումն ընդունելի, բայց Սփյուռքին դիտարկել որպես ՀՀ բաժնետեր, մի մի բան էլ այն կողմ, որպես վերահսկիչ փաթեթի սեփականատեր, չի կարելի: Վերջին հաշվով նրանք օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներ են:   

Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, անկախ այն բանցի թե որքանով եմ ես կողմ կամ դեմ դրանց զարգացման ընթացիկ ձևին ու բովանդակությանը, ես կդիտարկեի որպես զուտ ՀՀ քաղաքական խնդիր, ու ՍՍ տեղը լինեի, առանձնապես Սփյուռք չէի էլ գնա, քանի որ Սփյուռքի արձագանքը կանխատեսելի էր: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ ստորագրվող փաստաթղթերի մեջ ոչ մի բառ չլիներ պատմական հանձնաժողովի մասին, Սփյուռքում էլի լիքը մարդիկ կլինեին, որոնք պիկետներ կանեյին ու կբողոքեին: 

Ու վերջին հաշվով, անկախ այ բանից թե քանի հանձնաժողով է ստեղծվելու, ճանաչվելու են սահմանները թե ոչ, Ղարաբաղի վրա ազդեցություն ունենալու է այս գործընթացը թե ոչ, մենք հանգում ենք մի շատ պարզ բաժանարար գծի - կողմ ենք, թե ոչ Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը: Անձամբ ես կողմ եմ: Եթե շահելու ենք դրանից, շահելու ենք մենք՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս, եթե տուժելու ենք, էլի ոմիայն մենք ենք տուժելու: Իսկ շահելու ենք, թե տուժելու ենք, դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ որոշ ժամանակ բոլորս էլ  հոգեբանորեն ճնշված ենք լինելու, քանի որ սա մեզ բոլորիս համար լրիվ նոր իրողություն է ձևավորում: Շուրջներս ավելի շատ թուրք ենք տեսնելու, ավելի շատ հայեր են ավտոներով ու ավտոբուսներով գնալու Անթալիայի ափերը, հնարավոր է նաև տեսնելու ենք թուրքական տնեսական ու քաղաքական ուժեղ էքսպանսիա: Բայց ո՞վ ասեց որ դա վատ է: Երևի մեզ հենց դա՞ էր պակասում մինչև հիիմա: Մենք, որպես անկախ պետություն, բացի Ղարաբաղի պատերազմում հաղթելուց, դեռ հնարավորություն չենք ունեցել մեզ դրսևորելու որպես ժամանակակից ու մրցունակ ազգ, քանի որ ոչ մեկի հետ մրցելու առիթ չենք ունեցել: Մեր փոխարեն որոշումներն ըդնունվել են ուրիշ տեղ, ու մենք մեզ միշտ ապահով ենք զգացել, քանի որ կողքներս ռուսի օրհնած ոտը կա: Իսկ հիմա ռուսի օրհնած ոտը փաստորեն կորցնելու է իր իմաստը, ու մենք կպարզենք, իրավունք ու հնարավորություն ունենք ինքուրույն գոյատևելու, թե՞ ոչ: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան, քանի չեմ մոռացել - պատմական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը մենք դիտարկում ենք միայն զուտ հայկական տեսանկյունից: Եկեք մի հատ դրան թուրքական տեսանկյունից նայենք: Թուրքիայում հիմա էլ շատ ուժեղ են ազգայնականներն ու քեմալական զինվորականները, որոնք անըդհատ ճնշում են գործադրում թուրքիայի աշխարհիկ իշխանությունների վրա: Էրդողանի կառավարությունը, վերջին քսան տարիների Թուրքիայի լավագույն/առաջադեմ կառավարություններից մեկն է: Էրդողանն էլ, ու էլի շատերը Թուրքիայում հասկանում են, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը միշտ կախված է լինելու Թուրքիայի գլխին, ու որ լավագույն լուծումը կլիներ ճանաչել այն, վճարել կոնտրիբուցիա, ու հարցը փակել, ձեռի հետ էլ Եվրոպային զրկել այդ գործոնը խաղարկելու հնարավորությունից: Բայց նա  հիմա դա չի կարող անել, քանի որ զինվորականներն ու ազգայնականները գլուխը կուտեն: 

Ու եկեք սենց նայենք հարցին - պետք է մեզ արդյո՞ք, որ Թուրքիան հենց այսօր ճանաչի Ցեղասպանությունը: Բա որ ճանաչի ու Թուրքիայում բողոքի ալիք բարձրանա ու իշխանության գան թուրք ազգայնականները: Ավելի սարսափելի սցենար պատկերացնելը դժվար է:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), REAL_ist (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (05.10.2009), Տատ (05.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ինչպես ասում են
նո քօմենթ

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

այս մեկն էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր 

http://b.static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.ph...581343064&ev=0

----------


## murmushka

Հոկտեմբերի 4-ին, տեղական ժամանակով ժամը 15-ին ավելի քան 12000 ամերիկահայեր հավաքվել էին Լոս Անջելեսի Beverly Hilton Hotel հյուրանոցի մոտ՝ իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների ստորագրման դեմ: Հենց այս հյուրանոցում էր հյուրընկալվեր Սերժ Սարգսյանի գլխավորած պատվիրակությունը, որը համայկական ուղեւորության է իրականացնում:

Ըստ Asbarez.com-ի' «Սերժ, մի դավաճանիր հայ մարդկանց», «Թուրքիա, ընդունիր Ցեղասպանությունը», «Ոչ Արձանագրություններին» եւ այլ պաստառներով ամերիկահայերը իրենց «ոչ»-ն էին ասում հայ-թուրքական երկկողմ արձանագրություններին:

Մինչ ամերիկահայ համայնքի ներկայացուցիչների հետ հանդիպումը, Սերժ Սարգսյանի գլխավորած պատվիրակությունը հյուրանոցի 12-րդ հարկի պատշգամբից հետեւել է ցուցարարներին: Ցուցարարները հուսով էին, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը, անսալով իրենց կոչերը, կխոսի իրենց հետ: Սակայն Սերժ Սարգսյանը չի ընդունել նրանց կոչը:

Ի դեպ, մինչ այս հանդիպումը մոտ 200 հոգի հավաքվել են Կալիֆորնիայի Հայոց ցեղասպանության զոհերի հիշատակի հուշարձանի մոտ' սպասելով Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Սակայն վերջինս չի եկել եւ երեք ժամ անց ցուցարարները շարժվել են դեպի Beverly Hilton Hotel' միանալով այնտեղ հավաքվածներին:

----------

Tig (05.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Պատկերացնում եք , ինքը դեռ հավատում է
տեսնես սկսե՞լ է աղոթել




> Սարգսյանը նշել է. «Այո՛, ես հավատում եմ, որ հնարավոր է նորմալ բանակցել, նորմալ հարաբերություններ ունենալ Թուրքիայի հետ եւ այդ ամենից ոչ միայն չտուժել, այլեւ' օգուտներ քաղել»:
> 
> Նախագահի մամլո գրասենյակի հաղորդագրությունը
> 
> Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացի եւ նախաստորագրված արձանագրությունների շուրջ ծավալված քննարկումների համատեքստում հոկտեմբերի 4-ին Լոս Անջելեսի "Հիլթոն" հյուրանոցի սրահում հանդիպում է ունեցել ԱՄՆ-ի Արեւմտյան ափի եւ Լատինական Ամերիկայի երկրների հայաշատ համայնքների ազգային տարբեր կազմակերպությունների ու կառույցների ներկայացուցիչների հետ:
> 
> Ինչպես եւ համահայկական ուղեւորության ընթացքում տեղի ունեցած մյուս հանդիպումների ժամանակ, Հանրապետության Նախագահը հանդես է եկել բացման խոսքով, որտեղ հանգամանորեն անդրադարձել է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման գործընթացին եւ նախաստորագրված արձանագրություններին, փաստաթղթերի ընձեռած հնարավորություններին, առկա հիմնական մտահոգություններին, լսել հանդիպման մասնակիցների տեսակետները խնդրի վերաբերյալ, պատասխանել նրանց հարցերին:
> 
> Հանդիպման մասնակիցները ողջունել են Հանրապետության Նախագահի նախաձեռնությունը' համազգային նշանակության այս խնդրի վերաբերյալ լսելու Սփյուռքի մեր հայրենակիցների կարծիքը եւ առաջին ձեռքից ստանալու տեղեկություններ գործընթացի մասին: Կարեւորվել է Հանրապետության Նախագահի կողմից տրվող տեղեկությունների ու տեսակետների պատշաճ փոխանցումը հանդիպմանը մասնակից կազմակերպությունների անդամներին եւ Սփյուռքի մեր բոլոր քույրերին ու եղբայրներին:
> ...

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Tig (05.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Սերժին Լոս-Անջելեսում դիմավորել են 12000-անոց ցույցով.








Նրանք գոռում էին. <<Դավաճան>>

----------

Enigmatic (05.10.2009), Tig (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ինչպես ասում են
> նո քօմենթ


Ինչպես ասում են ..... կերել են էդ գրողները: Բողոքում եք լավ եք անում, բա ինչ f***  այ բզդիկ ճիճուներ? :Angry2:  f*** yourself

----------


## Տատ

> պատմական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը


Ես ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց չեմ հասկանում, ինչու է մեզ խանգարում այդ հանձնաժողովը: Մենք ինչէ, կասկածու՞մ ենք վերջնական պատասխանին: Չէ՞ որ մենք գիտենք «ճշմարտությունը» և դա ոչ մի հանձնաժողով չի կարող շուռ տալ, նույնիսկ 100 տոկոս թուրքերից բաղկացած (իսկ դա այդպես չէ): Պարզապես նոր առիթ է՝ փաստարկներով ապացուցել պատմական փաստը: 
Տրիբուն, դու ասում ես՝ թուրքերի կողմից եկեք նայենք :Ok: ...այո, հենց նրանց գուցե պետք է այդ հանձնաժողովի միջոցով իրենց ժողովրդին կամաց-կամաց հաշտեցնել ցեղասպանության մտքի հետ, զգուշությամբ մոտենալ եթե ոչ իսկույն ճանաչման, բայց գոնե չժխտման հարցին, որն իհարկե Թուրքիայի ոտքերին ծանր гиря-ի պես կապված է:

Սերժի այս տուրը բավականին անսպասելի, կասեի՝ քաջ քայլ էր: Նա իհարկե գիտեր այդ հիստերիկ պլակատների ու դիմավորման մասին, ու էլի գնաց: 
Հիմա այդ քֆուրները մինչև հանդիպումներն էին, հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել, ինչ էն ասում հետո: Համոզե՞ց:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Ես ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց չեմ հասկանում, ինչու է մեզ խանգարում այդ հանձնաժողովը: Մենք ինչէ, կասկածու՞մ ենք վերջնական պատասխանին: Չէ՞ որ մենք գիտենք «ճշմարտությունը» և դա ոչ մի հանձնաժողով չի կարող շուռ տալ, նույնիսկ 100 տոկոս թուրքերից բաղկացած (իսկ դա այդպես չէ): Պարզապես նոր առիթ է՝ փաստարկներով ապացուցել պատմական փաստը: 
> Տրիբուն, դու ասում ես՝ թուրքերի կողմից եկեք նայենք...այո, հենց նրանց գուցե պետք է այդ հանձնաժողովի միջոցով իրենց ժողովրդին կամաց-կամաց հաշտեցնել ցեղասպանության մտքի հետ, զգուշությամբ մոտենալ եթե ոչ իսկույն ճանաչման, բայց գոնե չժխտման հարցին, որն իհարկե Թուրքիայի ոտքերին ծանր гиря-ի պես կապված է:
> 
> Սերժի այս տուրը բավականին անսպասելի, կասեի՝ քաջ քայլ էր: Նա իհարկե գիտեր այդ հիստերիկ պլակատների ու դիմավորման մասին, ու էլի գնաց: 
> Հիմա այդ քֆուրները մինչև հանդիպումներն էին, հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել, ինչ էն ասում հետո: Համոզե՞ց:


Տատ  ջան, մտքերդ առաջին հայացքից տրամաբանական են, միայն թե շատ շատ կասկածելիա որ թուրքական կառավարությունը այդ հանձնաժողովի միջոցով իրենց ժողովրդին կամաց-կամաց ուզում է հաշտեցնել ցեղասպանության մտքի հետ: Ավելի ճիշտ կասկածելի չի այլ ես համոզված եմ որ դա այդպես չի, նրանք ուղակի սարքում են իրենց հերթական խաղը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սերժի երևի առաջին նախաձեռնությունն է, որին կողմ եմ:
Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի թերթում թուրքի խոսքերը, որ Թուրքիայում շատերն իսկապես չգիտեն, որ եղեռն եղել է:
Հիմա համեմատության համար պատկերացրեք, մենք թուրքին ասում ենք "մայրիկդ պոռնիկ է եղել", նա էլ ինքնըստինքյան դա հերքում է, ու հերքելու է այնքան, մինչև ֆոտոն դեմ չտանք:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ շատ թուրք մտավորականներ արդեն ընդունել են ցեղասպանության փաստը, որովեհտև *նրանք գիտեն*, իսկ շարքային թուրքը չգիտի ու չի ուզում պարզապես հավատալ: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր մեր բանակի սպաները չեն ուզում հավատալ, որ իրենց աշխատավերձերմ այդքան բարձրացրած ՍՍ-ն պատասխանատու է մարտի 1-ի համար:: Նրանց պետք է փաստերով ապացուցել:
Հանձնաժողովի նպատակը լինելու է հենց փաստերով ապացուցելը (ֆոտոն դեմ տալը):

----------


## Տատ

Չուկ, ԼՏՊ իհարկե շատ լավ կախված լեզու ունի: Նրանից բերված ցանկացած մեջբերում լրիվ կոնտրապրոդուկտիվ է: Ոնց ուցի նենց կպատմի, язык без костей:


> Դաշնակցության նկատմամբ թե՛ նա­խա­քննությունը, թե՛ դատավարությունը որեւէ մեղադրանք չի ներկայացրել։ Մեղադրանքները ներկայացվել են կոնկրետ անհատների նկատմամբ, կոնկ­րետ հանցագործությունների համար։


 Եվ էրկու տարի այդ անհատները նստեցին բանտում, սպասելով, թե երբ կապացուցվեն մեղադրանքները, ինչ այդպես էլ չկատարվեց: Ես եղել եմ այդ պրոցեսսներից մի երկուսին, որոնք ահավոր փակ էին հասարակության համար, միայն մի երկու բացառություն եղավ (դեմոկրատիա խաղալու համար): Այն ինչ դուք հիմա անվանում եք ֆարս ու իմիտացիա, երկու խոսք իրար հետ չկապող դատավոր, փոքրագույն առիթով քննումը տեղափոխել, արդեն կար ԼՏՊ օրոք: 
Իսկ պաշտոնապես՝ ախ ինչքան մաքուր է, դաշնակցությունը չի, անհատներ են:
Հետաքրքիր է, հիմա ՀԱԿը՞ պաշտոնապես դատվում է, թե միայն անհատներ են՝ խուլիգանության և այլինչի համար:

----------

urartu (05.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> Սերժի երևի առաջին նախաձեռնությունն է, որին կողմ եմ:
> Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի թերթում թուրքի խոսքերը, որ Թուրքիայում շատերն իսկապես չգիտեն, որ եղեռն եղել է:
> Հիմա համեմատության համար պատկերացրեք, մենք թուրքին ասում ենք "մայրիկդ պոռնիկ է եղել", նա էլ ինքնըստինքյան դա հերքում է, ու հերքելու է այնքան, մինչև ֆոտոն դեմ չտանք:
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ շատ թուրք մտավորականներ արդեն ընդունել են ցեղասպանության փաստը, որովեհտև *նրանք գիտեն*, իսկ շարքային թուրքը չգիտի ու չի ուզում պարզապես հավատալ: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր մեր բանակի սպաները չեն ուզում հավատալ, որ իրենց աշխատավերձերմ այդքան բարձրացրած ՍՍ-ն պատասխանատու է մարտի 1-ի համար:: Նրանց պետք է փաստերով ապացուցել:
> Հանձնաժողովի նպատակը լինելու է հենց փաստերով ապացուցելը (ֆոտոն դեմ տալը):


Աթեիստ ջան, ախր եթե թեկուզ մի տոկոս էլ համոզվոծ լինեինք, որ էդ էրդողանները «ֆոտոն» դեմ են տալու իրենց հասարակ չիմացող ժողովրդին, ասերնք հա, բայց ո՞ւրա, ինչի վրա կարա հիմնվի էդ համոզվածությունը /թեկուզ և մի տոկոս/…

----------


## Kuk

> Սերժի երևի առաջին նախաձեռնությունն է, որին կողմ եմ:
> Մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի մի թերթում թուրքի խոսքերը, որ Թուրքիայում շատերն իսկապես չգիտեն, որ եղեռն եղել է:
> Հիմա համեմատության համար պատկերացրեք, մենք թուրքին ասում ենք "մայրիկդ պոռնիկ է եղել", նա էլ ինքնըստինքյան դա հերքում է, ու հերքելու է այնքան, մինչև ֆոտոն դեմ չտանք:
> Հիշեցնեմ, որ շատ թուրք մտավորականներ արդեն ընդունել են ցեղասպանության փաստը, որովեհտև *նրանք գիտեն*, իսկ շարքային թուրքը չգիտի ու չի ուզում պարզապես հավատալ: Ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես այսօր մեր բանակի սպաները չեն ուզում հավատալ, որ իրենց աշխատավերձերմ այդքան բարձրացրած ՍՍ-ն պատասխանատու է մարտի 1-ի համար:: Նրանց պետք է փաստերով ապացուցել:
> Հանձնաժողովի նպատակը լինելու է հենց փաստերով ապացուցելը (ֆոտոն դեմ տալը):


Իսկապես, շատ խելացի քաղաքական գործիչ է մեր սերյոժան, շա՛տ ճկուն դիվանագետ է. «հրա՜շք», կասեր Լևոնը:
Ուրեմն նրքն էնքան հարիֆ են, որ սերոժիկին ասում են՝ արի մեր ժողովրդին ճիշտը պատմի, թեչէ մենք ոնց կարանք համոզում-համոզում ենք, չեն հավատում, որ տենց տականքություններ ենք արել ժամանակին: Սեոժ ջան, արի, դու քո ձեռով արա էդ սուրբ գործը, լուսավորի ազգիս, մենք չենք կարում, դու խելացի տղա ես, դու կարաս:

----------

Ribelle (05.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչպես ասում են
> նո քօմենթ


Դա, Սերոժին չեմ նախանձում: Դե ինչպես ասում են, ինչ ցանել ես այն էլ պիտի հնձես: Բայց դե, մասսայական երկրի ֆորմալ նախագահին fuck անելն էլ մի բան չի: Սփյուռքի հայրենասերները լավ կանեին double fuck անեին Մարտի մեկի հետ կապված: Թե չէ, երբ Սերժոն ուտում էր սեփական քաղաքացիների գլուխը, կարծես սփյուռքում ոչ մեկի տանձին չէր, մի բան էլ էն անկապ հեռուստաալիքներով Սերժի ու սադիստի գովքն էին անում: Իսկ հիմա Սփյուռքի արածը ավելի շատ նմանվում է self-fuck-ի:

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Elmo (05.10.2009), Enigmatic (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009), REAL_ist (05.10.2009), Տատ (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Դա, Սերոժին չեմ նախանձում: Դե ինչպես ասում են, ինչ ցանել ես այն էլ պիտի հնձես: Բայց դե, մասսայական երկրի ֆորմալ նախագահին fuck անելն էլ մի բան չի: Սփյուռքի հայրենասերները լավ կանեին double fuck անեին Մարտի մեկի հետ կապված: Թե չէ, երբ Սերժոն ուտում էր սեփական քաղաքացիների գլուխը, կարծես սփյուռքում ոչ մեկի տանձին չէր, մի բան էլ էն անկապ հեռուստաալիքներով Սերժի ու սադիստի գովքն էին անում: Իսկ հիմա Սփյուռքի արածը ավելի շատ նմանվում է self-fuck-ի:


Հայաստանի Նախագահին հասցեին ովա թողել որ էդ փափկամազիկները բերաններն ավել պակաս բացեն...  :Angry2:  Մենք ներսում ավելի վատ բաներ էլ կարողա ասենք: Բայց այ ԳՅԱԼԸԲՈՅՆԵՐ.. դե արի մի ասա, վեր ընգեք տեղներդ: Բողոքում եք բողոքեք... ԲԱՅՑ... 
Հայրենիք Հայրենիք են խաղում... էս ձեզ ինչ Հայրենիք արա... էս ձեզ համար ԴԱՉԱՅԱ, որ գաք ոտներդ տնգեք արևին, Գառնի Գեղարդ չափչփեք, խորոված ներս անեք ու ս... հայդա:

Հասկացանք, էդ ցեղասպանության միջով մեր պապերն էլ են անցել, ու էդ մեր սրտով էլ չի, բայց ձեզ ովա թողել ՀՀ Նախագահի (էս դեպքում հեչ կապ չունի ոնցա ընտրված, ովա ով չի...) հասցեին աշխարհով մեկ գրեք f***..? :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  Էդ համարյա նույննա, որ եռագույնը դնեն վառեն....

----------

Freeman (07.07.2010), helium (05.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժող թարգեք էլի, որ ծափահարություններով դիմավորեին, ասելու էիք անջո ախպար են բանից բեխաբար էշի պես ծափ են տալի, որ քրֆում են հանկարծ Սերժը դառնում ա Հայաստանի նախագահ, լավ են արել քրֆել են, պտի զակազ տաին գլուխը ծակեին, մենք ստեղ չենք կարում քրֆենք, նստացնում են, ընդեղ շատ-շատ տփեն լարեն, մարդիկ էլ արխային քրֆում են:

----------

Ribelle (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջանմ Սփյուռքը լավ կաներ սկզբից մի հատ լավ ջղայնանար այն բանի վրա, որ Հայաստանում ինքնահռչակ նախագահ կա ու հետո նոր վրդովվեր, որ էտ ինքնահռչակը իրենց ոչ հաճելի որոշումներ է ընդունում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, գրառմանդ համար շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել, որովհետև կուռ է, լավ շարադրված է, իմ սրտով է: Բայց ես դիմելաձևից էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինձ հակաճառում ես, կարծես թե ես երբևէ հակառակ բանն ասել եմ, կարծես թե էս հարցում քո հետ մեծ մասամբ համակարծիք չենք:

Իհարկե պիտի շուտ ջղայնանար: Դրա համար հենց էս թեմայում էլ բազմիցս ասել եմ, որ էս ամեն ինչին հասել ենք նաև իրենց կրավորական կամ ողջունող կեցվածքի պատճառով, որը որդեգրել էին 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից ու մարտի 1-ից հետո:




> Սփյուռքին էլ մարդ չի հասկանում: Համաձայն եմ միանշանակա այն մտքի հետ, որ եթե բանակցությունների փաթեթում նույնիսկ ակնարկներ կան Ցեղասպանության մասին, ուրեմն Սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելը բարոյական չէ, քանի որ նրանց մեծամասնությունը Ցեղասպանության ենթարկվածների ուղիղ ժառանգներ են: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել այն մտքի հետ, որ Սփյուռքը Հայաստանի արտաքին ու ներքին քաղաքական  հարցերում որոշիչ դերակատարում չպետք է ունենա: Սփյուռքից ուղարկած փողերն ու Ղարաբաղում կռվելը, իմ համոզմամբ, արվում են զուտ հայրենասիրական նկրտումներից, ու դրանք չպետք է դիտարկել որպես ֆինասական ներարկումներ, որոնք իրավունք են տալիս մասնակցել ՀՀ-ում որոշումների ընդումման գործընթացին:
> 
> Խորհրդատվական դերակատարումն ընդունելի, բայց Սփյուռքին դիտարկել որպես ՀՀ բաժնետեր, մի մի բան էլ այն կողմ, որպես վերահսկիչ փաթեթի սեփականատեր, չի կարելի: Վերջին հաշվով նրանք օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներ են:   
> 
> Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունները, անկախ այն բանցի թե որքանով եմ ես կողմ կամ դեմ դրանց զարգացման ընթացիկ ձևին ու բովանդակությանը, ես կդիտարկեի որպես զուտ ՀՀ քաղաքական խնդիր, ու ՍՍ տեղը լինեի, առանձնապես Սփյուռք չէի էլ գնա, քանի որ Սփյուռքի արձագանքը կանխատեսելի էր: Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ ստորագրվող փաստաթղթերի մեջ ոչ մի բառ չլիներ պատմական հանձնաժողովի մասին, Սփյուռքում էլի լիքը մարդիկ կլինեին, որոնք պիկետներ կանեյին ու կբողոքեին:


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, բայց այստեղ մի նրբություն կա:
Քո ասածը գործում է, եթե բարեգործություններն ու կռվելը լինում են ինքնակամ: Իսկ երբ մենք դառնում ենք պահանջատեր (իսկ մենք պահանջատեր ենք), արդեն խնդրի դրվածքը փոխվում է: Եթե պահանջում ես իրանցից քեզ օգնել, ապա անբարոյական է նրանց հետ հաշվի չնստելը (էլի եմ կրկնում, հաշվի նստել, ոչ թե նրանց ասածով անել, ոչ թե որ նա *որոշիչ* դերակատարում ունենա):

Այլ հարց, որ անձամբ իմ համար անընդունելի է այդ պահանջատիրական կեցվածքը: Այլ հարց, որ ես համարում եմ, որ չպետք է պահանջենք ու չպետք է կախման մեջ ընկնենք: Եթե Սփյուռքից որևէ մեկն ուզում է իր հայրենիքին ու հայրենակիցներին օգնել, դա ուրիշ խնդիր է, նույն կերպ վաղը ես կարող է ուզեմ Սփյուռքից ինչ-որ մեկին կամ ինչ-որ կազմակերպության օգնել (եթե հնարավորություն ունենամ), բայց գնալ ու նրա վզից բռնել ու ասել. «չէ, եթե դու ինձ չես օգնում, ուրեմն հայրենասեր չես» համարում եմ *անընդունելի*: Բայց դե քանի որ անում ենք, ուրեմն ինքներս մեզ կախման մեջ ենք դրել, ուրեմն իրենց կարծիքը պետք է հաշվի առնենք (ոդ թե այդպես անենք):

Իսկ կոնկրետ այս հարցը լրիվ ուրիշ է: Խնդիրը միայն մեր պետության ներքին խնդիրը չի, այլ մեր իշխանավորների թեթև ձեռքով դարձել է նաև նրանց խնդիրը հանդիսացող ցեղասպանությունը:

Ես էլ եմ վստահ, որ այդ խնդիրը չլինելու դեպքում նրանցից ոմանք էլի աղմուկ էին բարձրացնելու ու եթե մեջտեղում չլիներ էս հարցը, մեկը ես ասելու էի. «Սա ձեր գործը չի»: Բայց ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք: Ու էս պարագայում իրավունք չունենք նրանց կարծիքը հաշվի չառնել (ուրիշ հարց, որ Սարգսյանը հաշվի չի առնելու ոչ միայն նրանց, այլև ՀՀ քաղաքացիների կարծիքը):




> Ու վերջին հաշվով, անկախ այ բանից թե քանի հանձնաժողով է ստեղծվելու, ճանաչվելու են սահմանները թե ոչ, Ղարաբաղի վրա ազդեցություն ունենալու է այս գործընթացը թե ոչ, մենք հանգում ենք մի շատ պարզ բաժանարար գծի - կողմ ենք, թե ոչ Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունների բարելավմանը: Անձամբ ես կողմ եմ: Եթե շահելու ենք դրանից, շահելու ենք մենք՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներս, եթե տուժելու ենք, էլի ոմիայն մենք ենք տուժելու: Իսկ շահելու ենք, թե տուժելու ենք, դժվարանում եմ ասել: Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ որոշ ժամանակ բոլորս էլ  հոգեբանորեն ճնշված ենք լինելու, քանի որ սա մեզ բոլորիս համար լրիվ նոր իրողություն է ձևավորում: Շուրջներս ավելի շատ թուրք ենք տեսնելու, ավելի շատ հայեր են ավտոներով ու ավտոբուսներով գնալու Անթալիայի ափերը, հնարավոր է նաև տեսնելու ենք թուրքական տնեսական ու քաղաքական ուժեղ էքսպանսիա: Բայց ո՞վ ասեց որ դա վատ է: Երևի մեզ հենց դա՞ էր պակասում մինչև հիիմա: Մենք, որպես անկախ պետություն, բացի Ղարաբաղի պատերազմում հաղթելուց, դեռ հնարավորություն չենք ունեցել մեզ դրսևորելու որպես ժամանակակից ու մրցունակ ազգ, քանի որ ոչ մեկի հետ մրցելու առիթ չենք ունեցել: Մեր փոխարեն որոշումներն ըդնունվել են ուրիշ տեղ, ու մենք մեզ միշտ ապահով ենք զգացել, քանի որ կողքներս ռուսի օրհնած ոտը կա: Իսկ հիմա ռուսի օրհնած ոտը փաստորեն կորցնելու է իր իմաստը, ու մենք կպարզենք, իրավունք ու հնարավորություն ունենք ինքուրույն գոյատևելու, թե՞ ոչ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 
Ես էլ եմ կողմ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին:
Ուղղակի իմ համար խիստ ցավալի է, որ այս հարցում այդպիսի նախապայմաններ են մտել, որոնք մեծ հավանականությամբ լավ ուղղությամբ չեն տանի, ինչպես նաև խիստ ցավալի է, որ այս պայմանագիրը ստորագրելու է ժողովրդի քվեն չստացած անձը, հայերին փողոցում գնդակահարելու հրաման տվողներից մեկը:




> Մեկ էլ մի բան, քանի չեմ մոռացել - պատմական հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը մենք դիտարկում ենք միայն զուտ հայկական տեսանկյունից: Եկեք մի հատ դրան թուրքական տեսանկյունից նայենք: Թուրքիայում հիմա էլ շատ ուժեղ են ազգայնականներն ու քեմալական զինվորականները, որոնք անըդհատ ճնշում են գործադրում թուրքիայի աշխարհիկ իշխանությունների վրա: Էրդողանի կառավարությունը, վերջին քսան տարիների Թուրքիայի լավագույն/առաջադեմ կառավարություններից մեկն է: Էրդողանն էլ, ու էլի շատերը Թուրքիայում հասկանում են, որ Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը միշտ կախված է լինելու Թուրքիայի գլխին, ու որ լավագույն լուծումը կլիներ ճանաչել այն, վճարել կոնտրիբուցիա, ու հարցը փակել, ձեռի հետ էլ Եվրոպային զրկել այդ գործոնը խաղարկելու հնարավորությունից: Բայց նա  հիմա դա չի կարող անել, քանի որ զինվորականներն ու ազգայնականները գլուխը կուտեն: 
> 
> Ու եկեք սենց նայենք հարցին - պետք է մեզ արդյո՞ք, որ Թուրքիան հենց այսօր ճանաչի Ցեղասպանությունը: Բա որ ճանաչի ու Թուրքիայում բողոքի ալիք բարձրանա ու իշխանության գան թուրք ազգայնականները: Ավելի սարսափելի սցենար պատկերացնելը դժվար է:


Սրա հետ էլ եմ մասնակի համաձայն:
Մասնակի, որովհետև չեմ կարծում որ իրենց հիմիկվա իշխանությունները նվազ ցանկություն ունեն ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ընդհանրապես արդեն վաղուց չեմ հասկանում, ինչու է մեզ խանգարում այդ հանձնաժողովը: Մենք ինչէ, կասկածու՞մ ենք վերջնական պատասխանին: Չէ՞ որ մենք գիտենք «ճշմարտությունը» և դա ոչ մի հանձնաժողով չի կարող շուռ տալ, նույնիսկ 100 տոկոս թուրքերից բաղկացած (իսկ դա այդպես չէ): Պարզապես նոր առիթ է՝ փաստարկներով ապացուցել պատմական փաստը:


Տատ ջան, օրինակ մարտի 1-ի մասին էլ մենք գիտենք ճշմարտությունը, էս մեր շնորհքով կառավարությունը հանձաժողով ստեղծեց: Շուռ տվեցի՞ն պաշտոնական փաստաթղթերում: Անշուշտ: Իհարկե ճշմարտությունն էլի գիտենք, բայց այ փաստաթղթերում այլ բան է արտացոլված: Սրա մասին է խոսքը:

Իսկ թե ում տեսակետը կանցնի.. նայած ով ավելի ուժեղ կլինի: Ես ոնց նայում եմ, ՀՀ-ն շաաա՜տ թույլ ա: Հիմա:

----------

Ariadna (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ԼՏՊ իհարկե շատ լավ կախված լեզու ունի: Նրանից բերված ցանկացած մեջբերում լրիվ կոնտրապրոդուկտիվ է: Ոնց ուցի նենց կպատմի, язык без костей: Եվ էրկու տարի այդ անհատները նստեցին բանտում, սպասելով, թե երբ կապացուցվեն մեղադրանքները, ինչ այդպես էլ չկատարվեց: Ես եղել եմ այդ պրոցեսսներից մի երկուսին, որոնք ահավոր փակ էին հասարակության համար, միայն մի երկու բացառություն եղավ (դեմոկրատիա խաղալու համար): Այն ինչ դուք հիմա անվանում եք ֆարս ու իմիտացիա, երկու խոսք իրար հետ չկապող դատավոր, փոքրագույն առիթով քննումը տեղափոխել, արդեն կար ԼՏՊ օրոք: 
> Իսկ պաշտոնապես՝ ախ ինչքան մաքուր է, դաշնակցությունը չի, անհատներ են:
> Հետաքրքիր է, հիմա ՀԱԿը՞ պաշտոնապես դատվում է, թե միայն անհատներ են՝ խուլիգանության և այլինչի համար:


Տատ ջան, արի կլինի հիմիկվա քաղբանտարկյալներին Դրոյի քրեական հանցագործների հետ մի համեմատիր:

Ես գիտեմ, քո անձնական մոտիվացիաներն էդտեղ, դրա համար է դժվար հետդ այս հարցում բանավիճելը, սակայն.
- Դրոյի գործով դատվածների մի մասը արդարացվել ու ազատ են արձակվել, մյուս մասը որպես քրեական հանցագործներ դատապարտվել են,
- Դատապարտվածները չեն արդարացվել  իշխանափոխությունից հետո, նոր դատավարություն չի եղել, նրանց անմեղությունը չի ապացուցվել (հիշեցնեմ, այդ տարիներին ՀՅԴ-ի հետ լավ հարաբերություններ ունեցող Քոչարյանն էր նախագահ, ՀՅԴ-ն էլ իշխանության մաս էր)
- ՀՅԴ *ինքը* հրաժարվել է նրանցից շատերից, ասելով, որ նրանք նախկին դաշնակներ են, հետևաբար դա մենակ մենք չի, որ ասում ենք, որ ՀՅԴ-ի դատավարություն չէր, այլև հենց իրենք

Բայց էս թեման դրա մասին չի:
Անկախ այդ մարդկանց դատվելու պատճառներից՝ իմ ասելով քրեական էին, թե քո ասելով քաղաքական (որը ոչ մի ապացույց չունի), այդ դատավարությունները կապ *չեն* ունեցել Հայաստան-Սփյուռք կապի, համագործակցության հետ: Խոսքը սրա մասին էր:

----------


## ministr

> Ժող թարգեք էլի, որ ծափահարություններով դիմավորեին, ասելու էիք անջո ախպար են բանից բեխաբար էշի պես ծափ են տալի, որ քրֆում են հանկարծ Սերժը դառնում ա Հայաստանի նախագահ, լավ են արել քրֆել են, պտի զակազ տաին գլուխը ծակեին, մենք ստեղ չենք կարում քրֆենք, նստացնում են, ընդեղ շատ-շատ տփեն լարեն, մարդիկ էլ արխային քրֆում են:


Ապեր քրֆելուն էլ ձև կա: Կոնկրետ էդ ձևով իրանք քրֆում են ՀՀ-ն, քանի որ Նախագահը անկախ ամեն ինչից պետության խորհրդանիշերից մեկնա: 

Հետաքրքիրա, նման մի ճանապարհով փորձեց անցնել ԼՏՊ-ն 98-ին, էլի քֆուրներ, հասարակական ճնշում և  վերջիվերջո ճնշման տակ հրաժարականԼ Հիմա ՍՍ-ն է հայտնվել նույն իրավիճակում , մի տարբերությամբ, որ չեն կարող ստիպել հրաժարականի: Ոչ պոպուլյար, "մեր հողերը, զոհերը" կոնտեքստից դուրս բոլոր քայլերը ընդունվում են միակերպ, ու շատ անգամ  ունենալով վատ արդյունքներ: ԱԳՆ-ի դեմը պպզած դաշնակները վկա...

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր քրֆելուն էլ ձև կա: Կոնկրետ էդ ձևով իրանք քրֆում են ՀՀ-ն, քանի որ Նախագահը անկախ ամեն ինչից պետության խորհրդանիշերից մեկնա:


Եթե ոչընտիր, ինքնհռչակ նախագահն ա խորհրդանիշ, ապա արդեն քրֆված, պրծած ենք (մեկ այլ մոտեցում):

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէ Դավ, եթե իրանց կարծիքով էսօրվա նախագահը դավաճան ա + չընտրված, ինչի՞ պետք ա չքրֆեն: Ստալինն էլ էր մեր հայրենիքի խորհրդանիշը, հիտլերն էլ գերմանիայի խորհրդանիշն էր, է հետո՞: Էդ նույնն ա, որ Հայաստանի պետական դրոշը փաթաթվի վզիդ, թողես խեղդի քեզ, բայց չկտրես, որովհետև խորհրդանիշ ա:

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Եթե ոչընտիր, ինքնհռչակ նախագահն ա խորհրդանիշ, ապա արդեն քրֆված, պրծած ենք (մեկ այլ մոտեցում):


Սերժի անձը չի խորհրդանիշը, այլ էն պաշտոնը, որն ինքը զբաղեցնումա: Մենք ներսում հազար հարց ունենք իրա հետ, բայց աշխարհով մեկ նման բան ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ ԳՐԵԼ:

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Սերժի անձը չի խորհրդանիշը, այլ էն պաշտոնը, որն ինքը զբաղեցնումա: Մենք ներսում հազար հարց ունենք իրա հետ, բայց աշխարհով մեկ նման բան ՉԻ ԿԱՐԵԼԻ ԳՐԵԼ:


Բայց պլակատի վրա չի գրված «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ ***»  :Smile: 
Կակռազ անձին էլ կպել են:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Աշխարհով մեկը տելեկոմունիկացիայի զարգացման ներկայիս փուլում (հատված դիպլոմային աշխատանքիս ներածությունից  :LOL:  ) հարաբերական ա: Եթե Երևանում անենք էդ նույն բանը աշխարհով մեկ չե՞ն տեսնելու: Հո չենք կարա գնանք ականջին ասենք  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ Դավ, եթե իրանց կարծիքով էսօրվա նախագահը դավաճան ա + չընտրված, ինչի՞ պետք ա չքրֆեն: Ստալինն էլ էր մեր հայրենիքի խորհրդանիշը, հիտլերն էլ գերմանիայի խորհրդանիշն էր, է հետո՞: Էդ նույնն ա, որ Հայաստանի պետական դրոշը փաթաթվի վզիդ, թողես խեղդի քեզ, բայց չկտրես, որովհետև խորհրդանիշ ա:


Իրանք էդ ընտրված չընտրվածի վրա լավ խորխած ունեն Բագ, իսկ եթե համարում են որ իրենք մինչև վերջին պորտը ազգին մեռած են, Սերժն էլ դավաճանա, ու թքած ունենան թե ովա ով չի դնեն փողոցի մեջտեղը գրեն f***, ուրեմն ես էլ թքած (ու հլա մի բան էլ ավել) ունեմ  իրանց վրա էլ,. իրանց հոգևոր պապա դաշնակների էլ:

Ստալինը ԵՐԲԵՔ Հայաստանի խորհրդանիշ չի եղել ու չէր էլ կարող լինեկ: Հիտլերը ուրիշ կինոյա: Խեղդելն ինչ կապ ուներ? Սերժը աղբարիկներին խեղդումա?

----------


## ministr

> Բայց պլակատի վրա չի գրված «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ ***» 
> Կակռազ անձին էլ կպել են:


Իսկ էդ անձն էլ էս պահին ասոցացվումա Նախագահի հետ, քանզի վասնզի որ ասում են ՍՍ հասկանում են ՀՀ Նախագահ ու հակառակը: Ընտրվելը դնենք մի կողմ էս դեպքում:

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ էդ անձն էլ էս պահին ասոցացվումա Նախագահի հետ, քանզի վասնզի որ ասում են ՍՍ հասկանում են ՀՀ Նախագահ ու հակառակը: Ընտրվելը դնենք մի կողմ էս դեպքում:


Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ չենք դնելու մի կողմ:
Ոչ մի տեղ ներկայացում խաղալու կարիք չունենք: 
Մեզ պետք ա լեգիտիմ նախագահ, ոչ թե ոչ լեգիտիմ, որին կքողարկենք, որ հանկարծ ու դրսում չտեսնեն :sus

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դավ, դրոշն էլ ինձ չի խեղդում, օրինակ էի բերել  :LOL: 
Ասածս էն ա, որ ես դրա մեջ ամոթ բան չեմ տեսնում, Ամերիկայի կեսը Բուշին fuck էր ասում, իրա վարած քաղաքականության համար, սերոժն ինչ ա որ չասեն: Անձամբ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կողքից նայողը գոնե կասի նախագահն ա dummy ոչ թե ամբողջ ժողովուրդը Հայաստանում և սփյուռքում:

----------


## dvgray

> Իրանք էդ ընտրված չընտրվածի վրա լավ խորխած ունեն Բագ, իսկ եթե համարում են որ իրենք մինչև վերջին պորտը ազգին մեռած են, Սերժն էլ դավաճանա, ու թքած ունենան թե ովա ով չի դնեն փողոցի մեջտեղը գրեն f***, ուրեմն ես էլ թքած (ու հլա մի բան էլ ավել) ունեմ  իրանց վրա էլ,. իրանց հոգևոր պապա դաշնակների էլ:
> 
> Ստալինը ԵՐԲԵՔ Հայաստանի խորհրդանիշ չի եղել ու չէր էլ կարող լինեկ: Հիտլերը ուրիշ կինոյա: Խեղդելն ինչ կապ ուներ? Սերժը աղբարիկներին խեղդումա?


ով՞ ա աղբարիկը  :Xeloq: 

իմիջայլոց կարող ես նախագահիտ պատիվը վպահելու համար մի հատ պլակատ էլ դու գրել ու հրապարակում կանգել, որ 
"fuck you` դրսի հայություն, "

----------

Ribelle (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Հենց ամբողջ հարցն էլ էն ա, որ չենք դնելու մի կողմ:
> Ոչ մի տեղ ներկայացում խաղալու կարիք չունենք: 
> Մեզ պետք ա լեգիտիմ նախագահ, ոչ թե ոչ լեգիտիմ, որին կքողարկենք, որ հանկարծ ու դրսում չտեսնեն :sus


Էդ լեգիտիմ չլեգիտիմի հարցով ներսում ենք զբաղվում: Թե էլի պետքա մեր հին հայկական սովորույթին հավատարիմ ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականությունը խառնենք իրար սարքենք աջապ սանդալ?

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ լեգիտիմ չլեգիտիմի հարցով ներսում ենք զբաղվում: Թե էլի պետքա մեր հին հայկական սովորույթին հավատարիմ ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականությունը խառնենք իրար սարքենք աջապ սանդալ?


Մինիստր ջան, ես ամաչում եմ կեղտոտ լվացք ունենալուց, բայց էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը ունենալու դեպքում թաքցնելու համար տան ծակուծուկ չեմ խոթում: Եթե ունեմ, հանգիստ փռում եմ՝ ի տես աշխարհի: Դերասանության կարիք չկա  :Smile:  Էդ դերասանությունից նախագահդ պուպուշ չի դառնալու:

----------


## Թիթիզ

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-10-03/7111/

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, ես ամաչում եմ կեղտոտ լվացք ունենալուց, բայց էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը ունենալու դեպքում թաքցնելու համար տան ծակուծուկ չեմ խոթում: Եթե ունեմ, հանգիստ փռում եմ՝ ի տես աշխարհի: Դերասանության կարիք չկա  Էդ դերասանությունից նախագահդ պուպուշ չի դառնալու:


Պարզա որ պուպուշ չի դառնա, բայց ես հարգում եմ իմ պետությունը: Ու ես շատ բան կարամ ասեմ Նախագահին, բայց ինձ չի դզում, երբ դա ուրիշնա ասում ` ԴՐՍՈՒՄ:

Էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը լավ ասեցիր, ուրեմն եթե կինը չի հասցնում լվացք անի, կամ փնթիա, ապա պետքա լվացքը հյուր ունենալուց ստեղ ընդեղ շպրտած լինի, տնեցիք էլ ասեն արա էս մեր մերը, կամ կինը հլա ինչ փնթիա... ու պլակատ բռնեն վրեն գրած F*** Հա?
Թե կարելիա էդ լվացքը բաղնիքում հավաքել իրար գլուխ, ու հյուրերի գալուց հետո կնգան կոխել շիշը թե էս ինչ վիճակա... Հը?

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> ով՞ ա աղբարիկը 
> 
> իմիջայլոց կարող ես նախագահիտ պատիվը վպահելու համար մի հատ պլակատ էլ դու գրել ու հրապարակում կանգել, որ 
> "fuck you` դրսի հայություն, "


Աղբարիկը էն տավարի ցավնա, որ գրելա էն պլակատը:
Եթե իմանամ սաղ դրսի հայությունը էդ օրինա, ապա հենց տենց էլ կանեմ հլա մի բան էլ ավել: Բայց բարեբախտաբար "ազգային կարճատեսության" բարդույթով բոլորը չեն տառապում:

----------


## ministr

> Դավ, դրոշն էլ ինձ չի խեղդում, օրինակ էի բերել 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ես դրա մեջ ամոթ բան չեմ տեսնում, Ամերիկայի կեսը Բուշին fuck էր ասում, իրա վարած քաղաքականության համար, սերոժն ինչ ա որ չասեն: Անձամբ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ կողքից նայողը գոնե կասի նախագահն ա dummy ոչ թե ամբողջ ժողովուրդը Հայաստանում և սփյուռքում:


Ինչ լինումա կամ պտի Ամերիկայի հետ համեմատվենք, կամ Ֆրանսիայի... վատագույն դեպքում Ռուսաստանի.. լավա էլի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Պարզա որ պուպուշ չի դառնա, բայց ես հարգում եմ իմ պետությունը: Ու ես շատ բան կարամ ասեմ Նախագահին, բայց ինձ չի դզում, երբ դա ուրիշնա ասում ` ԴՐՍՈՒՄ:
> 
> Էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը լավ ասեցիր, ուրեմն եթե կինը չի հասցնում լվացք անի, կամ փնթիա, ապա պետքա լվացքը հյուր ունենալուց ստեղ ընդեղ շպրտած լինի, տնեցիք էլ ասեն արա էս մեր մերը, կամ կինը հլա ինչ փնթիա... ու պլակատ բռնեն վրեն գրած F*** Հա?
> Թե կարելիա էդ լվացքը բաղնիքում հավաքել իրար գլուխ, ու հյուրերի գալուց հետո կնգան կոխել շիշը թե էս ինչ վիճակա... Հը?


Իհարկե ցույց տալ հյուրերին, որ կնիկը վատ չսովորի ու իմանա, որ պետք է լվանա՝ խայտառակ չլինելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Մէ աժիոտաժ, մէ լաց ու կոծ, ամա՜ն, արձանագրություններում ցեղասպանության ճանաչումը վտանգի տակ է դրված… էդ որ նույն խրթվիլակը Երևանում սեփական քաղաքացիներին է ծեծում ու գյուլլում, ձեն ծպտուն չկա, էդ որ Ղարաբաղի տարածքների բազար է գնում, էլի ձեն ծպտուն չկա, մենակ ցեղասպանությանը չկպնեն, էդի սրբություն ա։ Հողերս–մողերս… Է ոնց նախագահ է դարձել, էդպես էլ ներքին ու արտաքին քաղաքականություն է վարում, բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում։ Էդպես էլ Ղարաբաղի հարցն է լուծելու, բա ի՞նչ պիտի անի։ Աղոթեք Աստծուն, որ առանց պատերազմի տակից դուրս կարողանա գալ ղումարբազը։ Իսկ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բաց լինել–չլինելը վերջին հաշվով լոլո է, Հայաստանի շուկան սենց թե ընենց թուրքական ապրանքներով հեղեղված է, ուղղակի Վրաստանի տարածքով անց կացնելու ծախսերը հիմա կմտնեն առևտրականների ու մեծ ախպերների գրպանը, մի քիչ էլ Հայաստանը յոլլա կգնա, Սերժն էլ կձգի իշխանության ժամկետները ևս մեկ ընտրություններ ու կանցնի էլ, եթե մինչև էդ հաջողվի ողջ մնալ։ Դրամատիկն այն է, որ Սերժի խաղերի ալիքի տակ հայերը էլի ծեծ են ուտում այս անգամ այլազգի ոստիկանների կողմից, այսինքն որտեղ Սերժը, էնտեղ ծեծ ու բռնություններ։

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պարզա որ պուպուշ չի դառնա, բայց ես հարգում եմ իմ պետությունը: Ու ես շատ բան կարամ ասեմ Նախագահին, բայց ինձ չի դզում, երբ դա ուրիշնա ասում ` ԴՐՍՈՒՄ:
> 
> Էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը լավ ասեցիր, ուրեմն եթե կինը չի հասցնում լվացք անի, կամ փնթիա, ապա պետքա լվացքը հյուր ունենալուց ստեղ ընդեղ շպրտած լինի, տնեցիք էլ ասեն արա էս մեր մերը, կամ կինը հլա ինչ փնթիա... ու պլակատ բռնեն վրեն գրած F*** Հա?
> Թե կարելիա էդ լվացքը բաղնիքում հավաքել իրար գլուխ, ու հյուրերի գալուց հետո կնգան կոխել շիշը թե էս ինչ վիճակա... Հը?


Ապեր, էդ իրականում մեր պրոբլեմն է, որ ընենց նախագահ ունենք, որ դրսերքում իրեն ֆաքյու–մաքյու են անում։ Ներսում էլ պակաս չեն անում, ուղղակի դրսերքում անելու համար ոստիկանները մենակ հրմշտում են, իսկ ներսում՝ գյուլլում էլ են, վտանգավոր է, դրա համար իրար մեջ գյոզերով փսփսում ենք՝ «Սերժի սենց–ընենցը, ֆաք–մաք…» :Secret:

----------

Kuk (05.10.2009), Ribelle (05.10.2009), Ձայնալար (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Իհարկե ցույց տալ հյուրերին, որ կնիկը վատ չսովորի ու իմանա, որ պետք է լվանա՝ խայտառակ չլինելու համար


Չուկ ջան տարբեր տեսակետներ ունենք կնգա հարցում  :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ինչ լինումա կամ պտի Ամերիկայի հետ համեմատվենք, կամ Ֆրանսիայի... վատագույն դեպքում Ռուսաստանի.. լավա էլի


Էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ՝ լավ ու վատ, առաջընթաց ու հետընթաց, ամոթ ու չամոթ համեմատության վրա ա կառուցվում: Եթե ուզում ենք ամերիկացու կամ ֆրանսիացու նման ապրենք, պետք ա իրանց հետ համեմատվենք, թե չէ կարանք Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ էլ համեմատվենք, աֆրիկայում էլ կան նենց ոչինչ մեզնից ողբալի վիճակում պետություններ, իրանց հետ էլ կարանք համեմատվենք:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ ջան տարբեր տեսակետներ ունենք կնգա հարցում


Կնգա, մեկ էլ նախագահի  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), ministr (05.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս աշխարհում ամեն ինչ՝ լավ ու վատ, առաջընթաց ու հետընթաց, ամոթ ու չամոթ համեմատության վրա ա կառուցվում: Եթե ուզում ենք ամերիկացու կամ ֆրանսիացու նման ապրենք, պետք ա իրանց հետ համեմատվենք, թե չէ կարանք Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ էլ համեմատվենք, աֆրիկայում էլ կան նենց ոչինչ մեզնից ողբալի վիճակում պետություններ, իրանց հետ էլ կարանք համեմատվենք:


Իսկ եթե ոչ սրա նման ենք ուզում, ոչ նրա, այլ ուզում ենք ուղղակի "լավ" ապրենք… Էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ համեմատությու է պետք…
Երբևէ քննարկվել է, թե որն է լավ ապրելը... կարծում եմ կլինեն բավականին տարբեր մոտեցումներ…

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էլի համեմատության ա հանգելու  :Smile: 

Էս պահին կարևորագույն խնդիրը, իմ կարծիքով, մարդու իրավունքներն ու ժողովրդավարությունն է մեր երկրի համար: Մնացած խնդիրները դրանից ածանցյալ են: Էդ առումով վատ չէր լինի նմանվել, ասենք, Ֆրանսիային: Պարզ ա, որ չէի ուզենա, որ Հայաստանում էնքան արաբ ապրեր ինչքան Ֆրանսիայում  :LOL:  Մի խոսքով վատ բան չի համեմատվելը՝ տարբեր ասպեկտներով, տարբեր երկրների հետ  :Smile:  Ոնց-որ օֆթոփում ենք արդեն  :Blush:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Թուրքիան մեզ շրջափակում է շփման գիծը փակելով 1993 թվականից, իսկ անկախ Հայսաստանի իշխանությունները ստալինա–բրեժնևյան ոճով շրջափակում է  իր ժողովրդին ՝ զրկելով անաչառ լրատվությունից։
Մասնավորոպես՝ Փարիզում եղել է 250-300 ցուցարար (Հ1–ի տվյալով 70 հոգի),
Նյու Յորքում՝ 200-300 ցուցարար (Հ1–ի տվյալով X հոգի),
Լոս Անջելեսում՝ 12000-15000 ցուցարար (Հ1–ի տվյալով 600 հոգի),


ՎԵՐԱՑՆԵՆՔ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՏԵՂԵՏՎԱԿԱՆ ՇՐՋԱՓԱԿՈՒՄԸ։

ԵԹԵ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՈՒՆԵՔ՝ ՆԱՅԵՔ ՈՒՂՒՂ ԵԹԵՐՈՒՄ։ 

http://shahbazyan.blogspot.com/2009/10/blog-post.html
կամ
http://www.horizonarmeniantv.com/

----------


## Kuk

> Հայաստանի Նախագահին հասցեին ովա թողել որ էդ փափկամազիկները բերաններն ավել պակաս բացեն...  Մենք ներսում ավելի վատ բաներ էլ կարողա ասենք: Բայց այ ԳՅԱԼԸԲՈՅՆԵՐ.. դե արի մի ասա, վեր ընգեք տեղներդ: Բողոքում եք բողոքեք... ԲԱՅՑ... 
> Հայրենիք Հայրենիք են խաղում... էս ձեզ ինչ Հայրենիք արա... էս ձեզ համար ԴԱՉԱՅԱ, որ գաք ոտներդ տնգեք արևին, Գառնի Գեղարդ չափչփեք, խորոված ներս անեք ու ս... հայդա:
> 
> Հասկացանք, էդ ցեղասպանության միջով մեր պապերն էլ են անցել, ու էդ մեր սրտով էլ չի, բայց ձեզ ովա թողել ՀՀ Նախագահի (էս դեպքում հեչ կապ չունի ոնցա ընտրված, ովա ով չի...) հասցեին աշխարհով մեկ գրեք f***..? Էդ համարյա նույննա, որ եռագույնը դնեն վառեն....


Ի՞նչ կարիք կա ձև հետև ընկնելու, չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն որ մարտի մեկին տասը հոգու գնդակահարեցին, էդ ոչ ոք չիմացավ հա՞: Ասեմ ավելին՝ դրսում ավելի շատ իմացան, քան ստեղ: Նենց որ ձևեր թափելու կարիք չկա: Ավելի ամոթ ա, որ սենց թյուրիմացություն ունենք նախագահի աթոռին դրած, քան որ սենց թքում են երեսին: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, ստեղ ասեն՝ ֆաք սերոժիկ, թե՞ Լոսում, մեկա ֆաքի իմաստը մնում ա նույնը, կարողա շատ-շատ դիրքերը փոխվի: Ստեղ էլ որ թքում-մրում են, էլի սաղ աշխարհը տեսնում ա էլի: Ու լավ ա, որ էս թուքումուրն էլ կա, թեչէ սաղ աշխարհը կասեր՝ էս ինչ ջայլամ ազգ ա, որ էս դուրսպրծուկին հանդուրժում ա, մի հատ ֆաք էլ չի ասում:

----------


## ministr

Հենց ասեցինք ֆաք, վսյոոոո.. պրծաաավ... էլ ջայլամ չենք, դառանք պւպւծ քաղաքացի  :Hands Up: 
Էլ ինչ դարդ ունենք....

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չդառանք, բայց մի միլիմետր ջայլամի գլուխը դուրս եկավ ավազի միջից:

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), murmushka (05.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դա, Սերոժին չեմ նախանձում: Դե ինչպես ասում են, ինչ ցանել ես այն էլ պիտի հնձես: Բայց դե, մասսայական երկրի ֆորմալ նախագահին fuck անելն էլ մի բան չի: Սփյուռքի հայրենասերները լավ կանեին double fuck անեին Մարտի մեկի հետ կապված: Թե չէ, երբ Սերժոն ուտում էր սեփական քաղաքացիների գլուխը, կարծես սփյուռքում ոչ մեկի տանձին չէր, մի բան էլ էն անկապ հեռուստաալիքներով Սերժի ու սադիստի գովքն էին անում: Իսկ հիմա Սփյուռքի արածը ավելի շատ նմանվում է self-fuck-ի:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ձյաձի հետ: Ինչ որ չեմ հիշում, որ մարտի մեկի պահով սփյուռքը ձեն հաներ: Թե՞ էդ իրանց չի հետաքրքրում: Հայաստանը իրանց հայրենիքն ա, բայց հայերը իրանց հայրենակիցները չեն հա՞:

----------


## Kuk

> Հենց ասեցինք ֆաք, վսյոոոո.. պրծաաավ... էլ ջայլամ չենք, դառանք պւպւծ քաղաքացի 
> Էլ ինչ դարդ ունենք....


Հա, եթե բողոք չլիներ, կարելի էր ջայլամ ասել, բայց որ բողոք կա, ուրեմն ջայլամ չեն, ուրեմն մարդիկ բողոքում են, ոչ թե ջայլամի պես գոլւխները մտցնում են հողի մեջ, իբր ոչ տեսել են, ոչ լսել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր քրֆելուն էլ ձև կա: Կոնկրետ էդ ձևով իրանք քրֆում են ՀՀ-ն, քանի որ Նախագահը անկախ ամեն ինչից պետության խորհրդանիշերից մեկնա:


Էէէ, նախարար ջան, էս ինչ սիրուն խոսքեր ես գրում: Պետության խարհրդանիշ: Ապեր, խայտառակությունը էն չի, որ նախագահին ֆաք են անում հրապարակայնորեն, խայտառակությունն էն ա, որ պետության խորհրդանիշ համարվող պաշտոնը էս խեղկատակն ա զբաղացնում, այ էս ա ամոթ: Հիմա գոնե լավ ա, որ բողոքի ձայն կա, թեչէ սաղ աշխարհը կասեր՝ փաստորեն իրանք են ընտրել սրան, էս ա էդ ազգի ընտրությունը, իսկ սենց գոնե կտեսնեն, որ չէ էլի, այ ախպեր, չէ՛, մենք չենք ընտրել սրան, էս չի մեր ընտրյալը: Խոսքս ընդհանրապես բողոքի ու հրապարակայնորեն ֆաք անելու մասին ա, ոչ թե մեր սփիռքահայ բարեկամների բողոքի: Էն որ ընդդիմության բողոքի ալիքի մասին ասում էին՝ պետության հիմքերը խարխլում են, միջազգային վարկանիշը գցում են կամ եսիմինչ, էդ սաղ սուտ ա, հակառակն էր տեղի ունենում իրականում. միջազգային հանրությունը տեսնում էր, որ էս չի մեր ազգի դեմքը:

----------

Ձայնալար (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կուկ ջան ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի մասին չի խոսքը: 
Խոսքը պետական ինստիտուտների ու պետության նկատմամբ հարգանքի մասին ա, որ հայերի մեջ իսպառ բացակայումա: Մի կողմից տիրանում են էդ ինստիտուտներին ու իրենց վարքով արժեզրկում, մյուս կողմից էլ էդ տիրացողների պատճառով քֆրտոցա գնում էլի էդ նույն պետության հասցեին: Պետությունն ու երկիրը պետք ա հարգել ամեն դեպքում: Ընտրյալ չընտրյալ.. դրանք անցողիկ երևույթներ են, իսկ պետությունը մնայուն:

----------

Շինարար (05.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի մասին չի խոսքը: 
> Խոսքը պետական ինստիտուտների ու պետության նկատմամբ հարգանքի մասին ա, որ հայերի մեջ իսպառ բացակայումա: Մի կողմից տիրանում են էդ ինստիտուտներին ու իրենց վարքով արժեզրկում, մյուս կողմից էլ էդ տիրացողների պատճառով քֆրտոցա գնում էլի էդ նույն պետության հասցեին: Պետությունն ու երկիրը պետք ա հարգել ամեն դեպքում: Ընտրյալ չընտրյալ.. դրանք անցողիկ երևույթներ են, իսկ պետությունը մնայուն:


Նախարար ջան, ես այլ կերպ եմ պատկերացնում պետություն հարգելը. պետությունը հարգելու համար պետք է թույլ չտալ ամեն թափթփուկի տիրանալ պետությանը, պետք է թույլ չտալ, որ ինչ որ թյուրիմացություն գողանա այն իր իրական տիրոջից ու հետը վարվի այնպես, ինչպես կուզի: Հիմա հերիք չի պետությունը տվել ենք դրան, մի հատ էլ ասում ես՝ ինքը պետության խորհրդանիշն ա: Հիմա որ կրցքկալիկը դառնա նախագահ, միաժամանակ կդառնա նաև պետության խորհրդանի՞շ: Եթե՝ հա, ուրեմն պետության խորհրդանիշ ասելով ես ու դու լրիվ տարբեր բաներ ենք հասկանում, եթե՝ չէ, էդ դեպքում ասա տեսնեմ՝ ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա սերոժի ու լիֆչիկի մեջ:

----------


## Elmo

Թեման սերժում ե՞ք: Բարլուս  :Smile: 

Էսքան ինտենսիվ աճող էջերը մոտս վախ են առաջացնում: Որ ասում են пока гром не грянет, мужик не перекресится. Սփյուռքը ոտքի է կանգնել:
Բայց դէ սենց բան էլ կա էլի: Ասում են «կուշտն ի՞նչ գիտի սովածը ոնց է ապրում»:

 Սփյուռք ջան, էն որ ստեղ ազգին կեղեքում են, Հայաստանի քաղաքացիների իրավունքները ոտնահարում են, գործից հանում դուրս են շպրտում, նեղացնում են, սոված են պահում, ստորացնում են, բանտարկում են, ու հետո ասում են «լում ե՞ք արա, էս սարն իմն է էս ծառն իմն է, ու ես էմ ստեղի տերն ու տիրակալը». էս մարդկանցից ձայն չի դուրս գալիս: Որովհետև սովածները էլ ուժ չունեն, կուշտերն էլ վախենում են էդ մի կտոր հացն էլ կորցնեն: Վախից դնում են Սերժ ու Բեգլարյան են ընտրում: Մի անգամ կուշտ ու սոված ժողովուրդը խոսաց, դրեցին կրակեցին վրաները: Բանտարկեցին, գործից հանեցին, հալածեցին: Կարճ ասած էդ ժամանակ չգիտեմ դու ինչ էիք անում, բայց ոնց որ ասում են, հիմա էլ լցվեց, թափվեց:
Բեսպրեդելն ու ինքնագլխությունը Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս ա եկել, ու տարածվել, հասել ձեր մոտ: Հա, ձեզ չեն կրակի բողոքելու համար, դուք կարաք պլակատի վրա հայհոյանք գրեք ու դուրս գաք ցույցի, ստեղ դրա համար կրակում են մարդկանց վրա, բայց ինչևէ: Ձեր վրա չեն կրակի, բայց բանի տեղ էլ չեն դնի:
Կարամ ասեմ, ձեր լքած երկիրը արդեն վասալ ա: Ռուսաստանի վասալը: Իրա դրածո նախագահն էլ, կամակատար ա: Ոնց թելերը քաշում են, նենց էլ անում ա: Դուք կարաք հանգիստ գնաք տներով, եթե իհարկե էդ թելերը կտրոլեու մկրատը չունեք: Մենք չունենք, մեր գազը, լույսը, կապը, ստրատեգիական բոլոր կառույցներն ու նույնիսկ խմելու ջուրը ծախված են: Դրանք մերը չեն, մենք վարձով մնացող ենք: Կուզեն դուրս կհանեն երկրից:

----------

Hay_XY (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Երվանդ (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (05.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կուկ ջան ընդդիմության հանրահավաքի մասին չի խոսքը: 
> Խոսքը պետական ինստիտուտների ու պետության նկատմամբ հարգանքի մասին ա, որ հայերի մեջ իսպառ բացակայումա: Մի կողմից տիրանում են էդ ինստիտուտներին ու իրենց վարքով արժեզրկում, մյուս կողմից էլ էդ տիրացողների պատճառով քֆրտոցա գնում էլի էդ նույն պետության հասցեին: Պետությունն ու երկիրը պետք ա հարգել ամեն դեպքում: Ընտրյալ չընտրյալ.. դրանք անցողիկ երևույթներ են, իսկ պետությունը մնայուն:


Սերժը ոչ պետություն է, ոչ երկիր: Արկածախնդիր մեկն է, որը ժողովրդի մեջ գերակշռող տգիտությունից ու անտարբերությունից օգտվելով, իսկ ընդվզողներին էլ ծեծելով ու գնդակահարելով մի կերպ դարձել է երկրի նախագահ, որ կազնինոյի պարտքերը փակի… խոսքի… ավելի շուտ հանուն իշխանության ու ինքնահաստատվելու՝ բոլորիս հաշվին։

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009), Hay_XY (05.10.2009), Kuk (05.10.2009), Mephistopheles (05.10.2009), Երվանդ (05.10.2009), Հայկօ (05.10.2009), Ձայնալար (05.10.2009), Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մեզ մոտ դեռ տենց են դառնում նախագահ... 
Բայց դա իմ ասածի հետ կապ չուներ

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ջան, ես այլ կերպ եմ պատկերացնում պետություն հարգելը. պետությունը հարգելու համար պետք է թույլ չտալ ամեն թափթփուկի տիրանալ պետությանը, պետք է թույլ չտալ, որ ինչ որ թյուրիմացություն գողանա այն իր իրական տիրոջից ու հետը վարվի այնպես, ինչպես կուզի:


Նաև դա... Իմ պատկերացնելը քո պատկերացնելուն վնաս չի, և հակառակը  :Smile:

----------


## urartu

Նոր դիտում եմ հայլուրը, ու զարմանում եմ, թե ինչպես է մեկնաբանվում ուղեվորությունը, սփյուռքի ցույցերը ցույց է տալիս, հարցազրույցներ է վերցնում, ոչ միայն կողմ, այնպես էլ դեմ կարծիք ունեցող մարդկանցից, որը շատ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, հետո ինչու Սռժը գնաց սփյուռք, այսպես թե այնպես բոլորը մնալու էին իրենց կարծիքին, հետո Սեռժը են մարդկանցից չէ, որ սփյուռքի նազուտուզը տանի, ինձ թվում է, կարելի է ասել արդեն վստահ եմ, որ էս ուղեվորությունը Սեռժի կողմից մտածված շատ ուժեղ դիվանագիտական քայլ է, այսինքն նա ես ամենով ուզում է թուրքերին և աշխարհին ցույց տալ, որ, մենք մեզ չենք ջարդում, թուրքերի հետ հարաբերություն ունենալու համար, ու դրանով իսկ ամրապնդում է մեր դիրքերը բանակցային գործընթացում

----------


## Արիացի



----------

Hay_XY (05.10.2009), urartu (05.10.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

http://www.horizonarmeniantv.com/ ուղիղ հեռարձակում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, գրառմանդ համար շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնել, որովհետև կուռ է, լավ շարադրված է, իմ սրտով է: Բայց ես դիմելաձևից էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ ինձ հակաճառում ես, կարծես թե ես երբևէ հակառակ բանն ասել եմ, կարծես թե էս հարցում քո հետ մեծ մասամբ համակարծիք չենք:


Ինչի ապեր ? "Չուկ ջան" եմ գրել դրա համար?? Չուկ ջան, ես ոնց կարամ քեզ հակաճառեմ: Իրականում ամենահարմարը քո պոստը գտա, որի տակ ուզում էի մտքերս շարադրել: Մեկ-մեկ էլ համաձայնվելով են պոստի տակ պոստ դնում, պարտադիր չի հակաճառելու համար դնել: 

Ու սրանից հետո, Չուկ, իմ հակաճառածին, դու չհակաճառես: Սիրուն չի  :Jpit: ))))))))))

----------


## murmushka

Հոկտեմբերի 5–ին Բեյրութում Սերժ Սարգսյանին կդիմավորեն նստացույցով և մոմավառությամբ

Հոկտեմբերի 5-ին Բեյրութում Սերժ Սարգսյանին կդիմավորեն նստացույցով և մոմավառությամբ, իսկ վաղը ցույց տեղի կունենա։ Ինչպես «7օր»-ին տեղեկացրել է Լիբանանի ՍԴՀԿ Սարգիս Տխրունի երիտասարդական միության ատենապետ Գրիգոր Դեքիրմեջյանը, այսօր՝ ժամը 18։00-ի սահմաններում, Լիբանանում Հայաստանի դեսպանատան առջև սպասվում է նստացույց, այնուհետև ժամը 20։00-ին Բեյրութում Հայոց ցեղասպանության հուշակոթողի առջև մոմավառութուն է լինելու։ Հոկտեմբերի 6-ին՝ ժամը 17։00-ից սկսած, սպասվում է մեծամասշտաբ ցույց և ստորագրահավաք։

Ակցիային այս անգամ ևս մասնակցում են ՍԴՀԿ-ն, ՀՅԴ-ն և ՌԱԿ-ը։

----------


## ministr

Ես կասեի ոչ թե մասնակցում են այլ կազմակերպել են  :Smile:  Վերջիվերջո դա էն բիզնեսնա, որ համարյա 100 տարի պահելա էս անհասկանալի կուսակցություններին, իսկ հիմա բիզնեսի գլխին ոնց որ թե քար են գցում...իսկ ինչ պետք ա անի լավ բիզնեսմենը? Պետք է պաշտպանի իր ներդրումները և բիզնեսը;

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս պայմանագիրը ոնց որ ստորագրվում ա մի կողմից Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության մյուս կողմից համայն հայ ժողովովրդի միջև` իր նախնիներով ու ապագա սերունդներով:

Մարդ մեկ-մեկ մտածում ա, արա թողեք ստորագրվի, գոնե մի թարմ բան կլինի էս մեր դժգույն ու մոնոտոն կյանքում: 

Ի միջի այլոց, մտածել եք թե որպես ապագա վիլայեթ ինչ անուն ենք ունենալու ? Առաջարկում եմ Արիաստան, համ մեզ լավ կզգանք, համ էլ համարյա թուրքերեն ա հնչում: Պատմականորեն էլ արդարացի ա:

----------


## Kuk

Չեմ հասնկանում՝ անունը դնում են՝ իբր ՀՅԴ-ն ա կազմակերպում, բայց էսօր վիդեոները նայում էի, մարդկանց ձեռը համաժողովրդական շարժման *Հաղթելու ենք* պլակատներն էին էն երկու բռունցքներով, մեկ էլ մի պահ գոռում էին՝ պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան տարբեր տեսակետներ ունենք կնգա հարցում


Կարծում եմ, որ ընդամենը վատ համեմատությանը շարունակեցի  :Smile: 
Իսկ իրականում ուզում էի ստուգել ծեծված «կեղտոտ լվացք» արտահայտությանը ոնց ես արձագանքելու (էդ կեղտոտ լվացքի վեճը դարերի պատմություն ունի), պարզվեց որ այնպես, ինչպես և սպասում էի:

Չենք թողել, որ էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը Հայաստանից դուրս գա, որ հիմա երկրիդ մեջ քաղաքացիներին սպանում են՝ առխային, որ իրանց արածը դուրս չես տանելու: Չենք թողել, որ էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը Հայաստանից դուրս գա, որ հիմա քաղբանտարկյալներ են պահում, վստահ որ դրսում իրանց չեն ֆաքելու: Չենք տարել, որ հիմա էս հարցերն աճուրդի են հանել, մի քանի օրից (պայմանական ժամանակ) ԼՂ վերջնական կծախեն:

Իսկ դուք դեռ մտածեք, թե ի՞նչ անեք, որ հանկարծ չիմանան, թե մեզ ոնց են բռնաբարում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ դուք դեռ մտածեք, թե ի՞նչ անեք, որ հանկարծ չիմանան, թե մեզ ոնց են բռնաբարում:


Չուկ, օֆտոպում ես, դրա համար կուսության ինստիտուտ թեման կա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, օֆտոպում ես, դրա համար կուսության ինստիտուտ թեման կա:


Մոռացե՞լ ես, որ գործերը կիսել էինք, էնտեղ դու, էստեղ՝ ես:
Ի վերջո պիտի այլասերումը տարածենք, չէ՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս պայմանագիրը ոնց որ ստորագրվում ա մի կողմից Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության մյուս կողմից համայն հայ ժողովովրդի միջև` իր նախնիներով ու ապագա սերունդներով:
> 
> Մարդ մեկ-մեկ մտածում ա, արա թողեք ստորագրվի, գոնե մի թարմ բան կլինի էս մեր դժգույն ու մոնոտոն կյանքում: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, մտածել եք թե որպես ապագա վիլայեթ ինչ անուն ենք ունենալու ? Առաջարկում եմ *Արիաստան*, համ մեզ լավ կզգանք, համ էլ համարյա թուրքերեն ա հնչում: Պատմականորեն էլ արդարացի ա:


"Արիստոն" ապեր, 

ապեր կյանքը ոնց կա տենց էլ մնալու է, որովհետև բենզինը էլի դոդն է բերելու, հացահատիկը էլի նույն մարդը, շաքարը նույն մարդը ու տենց … ընենց որ ուզում ես փակի ուզում ես բացի, ուզում ես Ղարաբաղը տուր ուզում ես ցեղասպանությունը տուր…


էս կառավարությունը մանդատ չունի էս հարցը լուծելու ու իրանք էս քայլերին գնում են զուտ իրենց անձնական խնդիրները լուծելու (դու ինձնից լավ գիտես բռատ)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մոռացե՞լ ես, որ գործերը կիսել էինք, էնտեղ դու, էստեղ՝ ես:
> Ի վերջո պիտի այլասերումը տարածենք, չէ՞


Կարճ ասած, պայքար պայքար մինչև վերջ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր կյանքը ոնց կա տենց էլ մնալու է, որովհետև բենզինը էլի դոդն է բերելու, հացահատիկը էլի նույն մարդը, շաքարը նույն մարդը ու տենց … ընենց որ ուզում ես փակի ուզում ես բացի, ուզում ես Ղարաբաղը տուր ուզում ես ցեղասպանությունը տուր…


Մեկ էլ տեսար մի հատ փիս փողերով Մահմուդ Յուզբաշ օղլի քյաշ Սերժից առավ բենզինի ներմուծելու էքսկլյուզիվը: Կամ էլ Սաշիկը հայոց հացի փռերը մի տեղ ղումարով կրվեց: Սրանց շատ չկա: Այ էտ ժամանակ էլ սկսվում են համազգային կայֆերը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հ*այաստանի Նախագահին հասցեին ովա թողել որ էդ փափկամազիկները բերաններն ավել պակաս բացեն*...  Մենք ներսում ավելի վատ բաներ էլ կարողա ասենք: Բայց այ ԳՅԱԼԸԲՈՅՆԵՐ.. դե արի մի ասա, վեր ընգեք տեղներդ: Բողոքում եք բողոքեք... ԲԱՅՑ... 
> Հայրենիք Հայրենիք են խաղում... էս ձեզ ինչ Հայրենիք արա... էս ձեզ համար ԴԱՉԱՅԱ, որ գաք ոտներդ տնգեք արևին, Գառնի Գեղարդ չափչփեք, խորոված ներս անեք ու ս... հայդա:
> 
> Հասկացանք, էդ ցեղասպանության միջով մեր պապերն էլ են անցել, ու էդ մեր սրտով էլ չի, *բայց ձեզ ովա թողել ՀՀ Նախագահի* (էս դեպքում հեչ կապ չունի ոնցա ընտրված, ովա ով չի...) հասցեին աշխարհով մեկ գրեք f***..? Էդ *համարյա նույննա, որ եռագույնը դնեն վառեն...*.


Ընգեր եթե դու իրան նախագահ ես համարում ես երկուձեռով ու երկու ոտով կողմ եմ… իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա դաչային, դա Ռոբն ու Սերժն են սարքել ձեր լուռ համաձայնությամբ ու դրսի զանազան հովնանյանների ֆինանսավորմամբ… էդ դեբիլները որ չգան հայաստան հանգստանալու կարող ա՞ հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ա հանգստանալու… ժողովուրդը գնաում ա Անթալյա ու Բաթումի հանգստանալու… ինչու՞ … չգիտեմ երևի էժան ա, հը՞…

Ընգեր, գնացել ա "սփյուռք" ուզում ա իմանա ինչ են մտածում, նրանք էլ ասում են… թող չգար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկ էլ տեսար մի հատ փիս փողերով Մահմուդ Յուզբաշ օղլի քյաշ Սերժից առավ բենզինի ներմուծելու էքսկլյուզիվը: Կամ էլ Սաշիկը հայոց հացի փռերը մի տեղ ղումարով կրվեց: Սրանց շատ չկա: Այ էտ ժամանակ էլ սկսվում են համազգային կայֆերը:


Ընգեր առնողը կա, առել ա արդեն, ուղղակի անունը գաղտնի ա պահում, մեզ չեն ասում… դու գիտես ինչի՞ սենց մի անգամից "պոլիտիկոս" դառավ Սերժը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընգեր առնողը կա, առել ա արդեն, ուղղակի անունը գաղտնի ա պահում, մեզ չեն ասում… դու գիտես ինչի՞ սենց մի անգամից "պոլիտիկոս" դառավ Սերժը


Լուսավորի Մեֆ ջան, չգիտեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լուսավորի Մեֆ ջան, չգիտեմ


ի նկատի ունեմ Սերժն ա առած… իսկ Սերժին որ առնում ես իրա "կալվածներն էլ" հետն ա գալիս

----------

Տրիբուն (05.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ թվում է սփյուռքի դերը Հայաստանի կյանքում դեռ էնքան էլ հստակեցված չի, դրա համար էլ մենք այսօր ունենք կոնտրովերսյալ կարծիքներ… մի կողմից մեղադրում ենք սփյուռքին որ Մարտի 1-ի համար ձայն չհանեց (իրավացիորեն), մյուս կողմից էլ մեղադրում ենք որ էդ նույն նախագահի հասցեին վատ արտահայտություններ են անում ու իրենց դիրքորոշումը շատ հնարավոր է վնասի հայաստանին, մի խոսքով չխառնվի հայաստանի ներքին գործերին (Մարտի 1-ն էլ իմ կարծիքով կարելի է որոկավորել որպես ներքին գործ)… դժվար պահ է, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում կլուծվի… իմ կարծիքով դրա լուծումը այնուամենայնիվ Հայաստանի ներսում է … լիգիտիմ իշխանությունը այս հարցի լուծման գործընթացը կարող է սկսել ու ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանել… սա ամենապարտադիր պայմանն է

----------

Chuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Հայաստանի Նախագահին հասցեին ովա թողել որ էդ փափկամազիկները բերաններն ավել պակաս բացեն...  Մենք ներսում ավելի վատ բաներ էլ կարողա ասենք: Բայց այ ԳՅԱԼԸԲՈՅՆԵՐ.. դե արի մի ասա, վեր ընգեք տեղներդ: Բողոքում եք բողոքեք... ԲԱՅՑ... 
> Հայրենիք Հայրենիք են խաղում... էս ձեզ ինչ Հայրենիք արա... էս ձեզ համար ԴԱՉԱՅԱ, որ գաք ոտներդ տնգեք արևին, Գառնի Գեղարդ չափչփեք, խորոված ներս անեք ու ս... հայդա:
> 
> Հասկացանք, էդ ցեղասպանության միջով մեր պապերն էլ են անցել, ու էդ մեր սրտով էլ չի, բայց ձեզ ովա թողել ՀՀ Նախագահի (էս դեպքում հեչ կապ չունի ոնցա ընտրված, ովա ով չի...) հասցեին աշխարհով մեկ գրեք f***..? Էդ համարյա նույննա, որ եռագույնը դնեն վառեն....


 :Angry2:  Ափսոս տղա չեմ, թե չէ կասեի: Հիմա որ ես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում, իրավունք չունեմ կարծիք հայտնեմ՞  :Angry2: Մի հատ տոնիդ հետևի ամոթ ա :Angry2:  :Angry2:  նենց լավ էլ էրդողանի ջրաղացին ջուր ես լցնում, սփյուռքի ազդեցությունից ես ազատվում: էս ինչ աբիժնիկություն ա, Հայաստանը դաչա չի, Հայաստանը հայրենիք ա: Ու խեղճ լինի Հայաստանը որ պետքա Թուրքիայի հետ բաց սահմանով հարստանա: Պարզ չի որ հարուստները կհարստանան ավելի շատ, աղքատները կաղքատանան:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Իսկ ես համաձայն եմ նախարարի հետ: Ինչքան էլ որ Սերժից զզվում եմ, Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ երբ հայտարարեցին՝ "հանդիպմանը ներկա է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը", ես ի սրտե ծափահարեցի:

----------


## Ribelle

> Իսկ ես համաձայն եմ նախարարի հետ: Ինչքան էլ որ Սերժից զզվում եմ, Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման ժամանակ երբ հայտարարեցին՝ "հանդիպմանը ներկա է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը", ես ի սրտե ծափահարեցի:


Այսինքն որպես անհատից զզվում ես, որպես նախագահ հպարտանում ես՞ աբսուրդ :Shok:  դե ինչ ասեմ վայելեք, հպարտացեք, ծափահարեք: հալալա ձեզ: Հայաստանից դուրս բնակվող սուտի հայը էլ բան չունի ասելու:  :Bad:

----------

dvgray (06.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ոչ: Այդ պահին հանդիպումը նայում են Սենեգալից, Պարագվայից, Նոր Զելանդիայից, Գվատեմալայից և այլն, և կարևորը` Թուրքիայից: Եվ եթե այդ հայտարարության վրա ստադիոնը բուռն չի ծափահարում, ապա դա խայտառակություն է: Առաջին հերթին հայության ու Հայաստանի համար և հետո միայն Սերժի համար:

----------

ministr (06.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ: Այդ պահին հանդիպումը նայում են Սենեգալից, Պարագվայից, Նոր Զելանդիայից, Գվատեմալայից և այլն, և կարևորը` Թուրքիայից: Եվ եթե այդ հայտարարության վրա ստադիոնը բուռն չի ծափահարում, ապա դա խայտառակություն է: Առաջին հերթին հայության ու Հայաստանի համար և հետո միայն Սերժի համար:


Իսկ օրինակ ինձ համար խայտառակություն է, որ Սերժին կարող են բուռն ծափ տալ:
Ուրեմն մեզ քիչ ա, որ փողոցում կարող են 10 անմեղ մարդու գնդակահարել:
Պիտի 1000-ին գնդակահարեին, իսկ մենք գնայինք ծափ տայինք, որ թուրքերը տեսնեն, թե մենք ոնց ենք իրենց գործը շարունակողներին ծափ տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (06.10.2009), Norton (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ծափ չտալով մենք աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ մենք էնքան չմոշնիկ ենք, որ մի կողմից նախագահին չենք հարգում, մյուս կողմից չենք կարողանում նրան պաշտոնից հեռացնել: Լվացքի օրինակը արդեն մի անգամ բերվել է, էլ չկրկնվեմ  :Smile:

----------

ministr (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ոչ: Այդ պահին հանդիպումը նայում են Սենեգալից, Պարագվայից, Նոր Զելանդիայից, Գվատեմալայից և այլն, և կարևորը` Թուրքիայից: *Եվ եթե այդ հայտարարության վրա ստադիոնը բուռն չի ծափահարում, ապա դա խայտառակություն է*: Առաջին հերթին հայության ու Հայաստանի համար և հետո միայն Սերժի համար:


սովետի ժամանակ տենց էր, եթե հիմա էլ ա տենց, ծափ տուր, ցավդ տանեմ… էն 10 զոհերի ծնողներն էլ թող ծափ տան

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ծափ չտալով մենք աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ մենք էնքան չմոշնիկ ենք, որ մի կողմից նախագահին չենք հարգում, մյուս կողմից չենք կարողանում նրան պաշտոնից հեռացնել: Լվացքի օրինակը արդեն մի անգամ բերվել է, էլ չկրկնվեմ


Սպասիր, սպասիր:
Իսկ միթե՞ էդպես չի: Ախր իսկապես համ չենք հարգում, համ չենք կարողանում հեռացնել  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.10.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Այդպես է  :Smile:  Բայց պետք չէ, որ աշխարհն իմանա  :Smile: 
Կարծեմ Պուշկինն է սենց մի բան ասել` ես ամբողջ հոգով ատում եմ իմ հայրենիքը, սակայն ինձ տհաճ է, եթե օտարերկրացին ինձ հետ համակարծիք է:

----------

ministr (06.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ծափ չտալով մենք աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ մենք էնքան չմոշնիկ ենք, որ մի կողմից նախագահին չենք հարգում, մյուս կողմից չենք կարողանում նրան պաշտոնից հեռացնել: Լվացքի օրինակը արդեն մի անգամ բերվել է, էլ չկրկնվեմ


հենց տենց էլ կա… քո կարծիքով որ ծափ չտվիր կարող ա տենց չմտածե՞ն … հիմա էլ կմտածեն համ չենք հարգում, համ չենք հանում, համ էլ ծափ ենք տալիս… այ սրան են չմո ասում… "ողորմելի" ավելի ճիշտ

----------


## Chuk

Ուրեմն հիմա ոչ մեկին անհատապես չեմ կպնելու, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ ոչ մեկին չնեղանալ կամ չվրդովել: Ընդամենը խնդրին այլ կողմից նայելու տարբերակ եմ ցույց տալիս:

Ունենք Սերժ Սարգսյան, ով զավթել է նախագահի աթոռը, էդ ընթացքում Երևանի փողոցներում գնդակահարվել են առնվազն 10 հայ, 100-ավոր մարդիկ դարձել են քաղբանտարկյալ, հազարները հալածվել են և այլն: Այս մասին գիտեն բոլորը (այդ թվում թուրքերը): Հիմա ֆուտբոլի խաղ է: Թուրքը հեռուստացույց է նայում, ուղիղ եթեր: Տալիս են էդ նույն Սերժ Սարգսյանի անունը (ում մասին ինքը գիտի) ու հայերը... ծափ են տալիս: Թուրք հեռուստադիտողը մտածում ա. «Արա՛, սրանք եզ են, իրանց դրել բռնաբարել ա էս մարդը, սրանք ծափ են տալիս: Դզում ա: Գնամ մի քիչ էլ ես հետները սեքս անեմ, կարող ա ինձ էլ ծափ տան»:

----------


## Ribelle

> Այդպես է  Բայց պետք չէ, որ աշխարհն իմանա 
> Կարծեմ Պուշկինն է սենց մի բան ասել` ես ամբողջ հոգով ատում եմ իմ հայրենիքը, սակայն ինձ տհաճ է, եթե օտարերկրացին ինձ հետ համակարծիք է:


Պուշկինը հիմարություն է ասել: Ես ուզում եմ հպարտանամ իմ հայրենիքով ու թող ամբողջ աշխարհը իմանա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չուկ ջան, ո՞վ ասաց, որ թուրքերը գիտեն: Ես օրինակ չգիտեմ թե թուրքերը ոնց են իրենց նախագահին վերաբերվում, պարզապես չեմ հետաքրքրվել: Գուցե դու քաղաքականությանը ավելի մոտ կանգնած մարդ ես, դրա համար գիտես թե ով ում ոնց է վերաբերվում, սակայն նայիր իրավիճակին "կողքից":

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ո՞վ ասաց, որ թուրքերը գիտեն: Ես օրինակ չգիտեմ թե թուրքերը ոնց են իրենց նախագահին վերաբերվում, պարզապես չեմ հետաքրքրվել: Գուցե դու քաղաքականությանը ավելի մոտ կանգնած մարդ ես, դրա համար գիտես թե ով ում ոնց է վերաբերվում, սակայն նայիր իրավիճակին "կողքից":


Հենց իրավիճակին կողքից նայեցի, ասեցի  :Smile: 
Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ոնց իրան աթոռից կարելի ա հեռացնել ու լեգիտիմ մարդու բերել, այլ ոչ թե կողքից ինչ կմտածի թուրքը: Իսկ թուրքը էսքանն իմանալով մեր ծափը տեսնելիս միայն ու միայն կծաղրի ու կարհամարհի մեզ (ըստ արժանվույն): Իսկ եթե չիմանա ու տեսնի որ ծափ չեն տալիս, գոնե կմտածի որ պատճառ կա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ պիտի ծաղրի: Եթե պատասխան հանդիպման ժամանակ թուրքերը իրենց նախագահին բուռն ծափահարեն, ես դրանից հաստատ ինձ լավ չեմ զգա: Գուցե Գյուլը 100 հոգու է գնդակահարել, ես դրա մասին չգիտեմ: Իսկ այ եթե ծափ չտան, հակառակը, դուխս կբարձրանա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, ո՞վ ասաց, որ թուրքերը գիտեն: Ես օրինակ չգիտեմ թե թուրքերը ոնց են իրենց նախագահին վերաբերվում, պարզապես չեմ հետաքրքրվել: Գուցե դու քաղաքականությանը ավելի մոտ կանգնած մարդ ես, դրա համար գիտես թե ով ում ոնց է վերաբերվում, սակայն նայիր իրավիճակին "կողքից":


իսկ ով ա ասում որ չգիտեն… դու քո արշինով մի չափի, ապեր, էդ դու ես որ խաբար չես, իրանք լավ էլ գիտեն ու ասում են "հլա սրանց խելքին աշեցեք, իրանց թվում ա ոչ ոք չգիտի"

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես իմ արշինով չեմ չափում: Համոզված եմ` դուրս գամ, պատահական մարդկանց հարցնեմ, թե թուրքերը ոնց են վերաբերվում իրենց նախագահին, մեծ մասը կասի` չգիտեմ: Նույնը պիտի որ լինի իրենց մոտ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ հասկանում, ինչու՞ պիտի ծաղրի: Եթե պատասխան հանդիպման ժամանակ թուրքերը իրենց նախագահին բուռն ծափահարեն, ես դրանից հաստատ ինձ լավ չեմ զգա: Գուցե Գյուլը 100 հոգու է գնդակահարել, ես դրա մասին չգիտեմ: Իսկ այ եթե ծափ չտան, հակառակը, դուխս կբարձրանա:


Ու էդ արհեստական դուխդ բարձրացնելու համար ծա՞փ ես տալիս:
Թքած հա՞, որ իրանց արածը թուրքի 15-ին թվին արածին չի զիջում  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Դուխս բարձրացնելու համար չեմ ծափ տալիս, իրենց դուխը չբարձրացնելու համար եմ ծափ տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դուխս բարձրացնելու համար չեմ ծափ տալիս, իրենց դուխը չբարձրացնելու համար եմ ծափ տալիս


Իրերն իրենց անունով կոչենք. Սերժի դուխը բարձրացնելու համար:
Որտև թուրքը շատ-շատ խնդալու ա մեր վրա  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Չուկ ջան, ես թեմայի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ ասացի, որ Սերժից զզվում եմ: Ինչու՞ պիտի ես նրա դուխը բարձրացնելու մասին մտածեմ: Ես իրերը իրենց անունով կոչեցի, պետք չէ դրանց "վերակոչել"  :Smile:  Թուրքերի խնդալու պահով էլ արդեն ասացի կարծիքս, ես չեմ կարծում, որ նրանք այդքան լավ են տեղեկացված Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակից:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ես թեմայի առաջին գրառմանս մեջ ասացի, որ Սերժից զզվում եմ: Ինչու՞ պիտի ես նրա դուխը բարձրացնելու մասին մտածեմ: Ես իրերը իրենց անունով կոչեցի, պետք չէ դրանց "վերակոչել"  Թուրքերի խնդալու պահով էլ արդեն ասացի կարծիքս, ես չեմ կարծում, որ նրանք այդքան լավ են տեղեկացված Հայաստանի ներքաղաքական իրավիճակից:


Ես գիտեմ, որ դու դրա համար ես արել, իսկ ես ասացի, թե հետևանքն ինչ է լինում:
Հայ հանդիսատեսը ծափ է տալիս բռնաբարիչ Սերժին, բարձրաանում է Սերժի դուխը, ծիծաղում է թուրք հանդիսատեսը:

Իսկ վերջին հաշվով թքած ունեմ թե թուրք հանդիսատեսն ինչ է մտածում, որտև ամոթ ու խայտառակություն եմ համարում էդ մարդուն ծափ տալը: Շատ տգեղ օրինակ բերեմ: Դա նույնն ա, որ հայրը երեխային բռնաբարի, երեխան հարևանի մոտ հոր ճակատը պաչի, որ հանկարծ հարևանը չհասկանա:

----------

Grieg (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հարց. կարո՞ղ եմ իմանալ ներկաներից, թե ինչն է ձեզ առավել վրդովեցնում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում և ընհանրապես արտաքին քաղաքական զարգացումներում,,,, բայց խնրում եմ ասեք ինչն է ձեզ իրոք վրդովեցնում,,, այլ ոչ թե այն ինչը ձեզանից սպասում են լսել…

----------


## Chuk

> Հարց. կարո՞ղ եմ իմանալ ներկաներից, թե ինչն է ձեզ առավել վրդովեցնում հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններում և ընհանրապես արտաքին քաղաքական զարգացումներում,,,, բայց խնրում եմ ասեք ինչն է ձեզ իրոք վրդովեցնում,,, այլ ոչ թե այն ինչը ձեզանից սպասում են լսել…


Պատասխան. ինձ վրդովեցնում է, որ չեք բարեհաճում կարդալ քննարկումը, որտեղ ձեր հարցի սպառիչ պատասխանը կգտնեք:

Հարց. ինչու՞ պետք է մենք կրկնենք այն, ինչը բազում անգամներ գրել ենք, նորից:

----------

murmushka (06.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ուրեմն հիմա ոչ մեկին անհատապես չեմ կպնելու, էնպես որ խնդրում եմ ոչ մեկին չնեղանալ կամ չվրդովել: Ընդամենը խնդրին այլ կողմից նայելու տարբերակ եմ ցույց տալիս:
> 
> Ունենք Սերժ Սարգսյան, ով զավթել է նախագահի աթոռը, էդ ընթացքում Երևանի փողոցներում գնդակահարվել են առնվազն 10 հայ, 100-ավոր մարդիկ դարձել են քաղբանտարկյալ, հազարները հալածվել են և այլն: Այս մասին գիտեն բոլորը (այդ թվում թուրքերը): Հիմա ֆուտբոլի խաղ է: Թուրքը հեռուստացույց է նայում, ուղիղ եթեր: Տալիս են էդ նույն Սերժ Սարգսյանի անունը (ում մասին ինքը գիտի) ու հայերը... ծափ են տալիս: Թուրք հեռուստադիտողը մտածում ա. «Արա՛, սրանք եզ են, իրանց դրել բռնաբարել ա էս մարդը, սրանք ծափ են տալիս: Դզում ա: Գնամ մի քիչ էլ ես հետները սեքս անեմ, կարող ա ինձ էլ ծափ տան»:


Չուկ ջան, ես ընդանրապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի են էսքան մտահոգված թե դրսում ինչ կասեն: եթե իսկապես մտահոգված են, ապա լավագույնը որ ուզում են իմանան թե դուրսը ինչ է ասում Հայաստանի պետության մասին, դա տարաբնույթ ռեյտինգային աղուսյակներն են: Դա է դրսի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարծիքը: իսկ մնացածները/այսինքն ոչ պրոֆեսոնակ/, թքած ունեն իերնց երկրից բացի  ցանկացած պետության,  վրա /Հայաստանը բացառություն չի/

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Պատասխան. ինձ վրդովեցնում է, որ չեք բարեհաճում կարդալ քննարկումը, որտեղ ձեր հարցի սպառիչ պատասխանը կգտնեք:
> 
> Հարց. ինչու՞ պետք է մենք կրկնենք այն, ինչը բազում անգամներ գրել ենք, նորից:


պատասխան. դա իմ հարցի պատասպանը չէր,,, և կարող էիր ընդհանրապես քեզ նեղություն չտալ ու այս պատասխանը չգրեիր,,,

----------


## Chuk

> *Չուկ ջան, ես ընդանրապես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի են էսքան մտահոգված թե դրսում ինչ կասեն:* եթե իսկապես մտահոգված են, ապա լավագույնը որ ուզում են իմանան թե դուրսը ինչ է ասում Հայաստանի պետության մասին, դա տարաբնույթ ռեյտինգային աղուսյակներն են: Դա է դրսի պրոֆեսիոնալ կարծիքը: իսկ մնացածները/այսինքն ոչ պրոֆեսոնակ/, թքած ունեն իերնց երկրից բացի  ցանկացած պետության,  վրա /Հայաստանը բացառություն չի/


Ես էլ, Դիվի  :Smile:  Ահա, գրել եմ էդ մասին նաև էստեղ.



> *Իսկ վերջին հաշվով թքած ունեմ թե թուրք հանդիսատեսն ինչ է մտածում*, որտև ամոթ ու խայտառակություն եմ համարում էդ մարդուն ծափ տալը: Շատ տգեղ օրինակ բերեմ: Դա նույնն ա, որ հայրը երեխային բռնաբարի, երեխան հարևանի մոտ հոր ճակատը պաչի, որ հանկարծ հարևանը չհասկանա:



*Sagittarius*, բարի եղեք կարդալ քննարկումը: Այնտեղ կա ձեր հարցի պատասխանը:

----------

dvgray (06.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

իմիջայլոց էսօր մտածում էի, թե Սերոժը ասենք մի 1000 տարի հետո ինչպես կանվանեն մեր սերունդները: մտքովս հլա որ մի տարբերակ անցավ  "Ֆաքյու Սերոժ"  :LOL: 
Պատմիչները ասենք կգրեն "… այդ դեպքերից հետո , Դոդի Գագոն, Պեսոկ Սամոն ու Ֆակյու Սերոժը գնացին Բելաջո ռեստորան ու խմեցին մասնակցեցին Տականք Քոչի ծնունդին:"
 :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (06.10.2009), Ձայնալար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

Սերժն փորձում է իրականացնել մի ծրագիր, սահմաները բացում և հարաբերությունների կարգավորում, որին ես կողմ եմ, բաjց իրականացնում է այնքան անգրագետ ձևով, որ ավելի լավ էր լարունակեր Բելաջոներում իրա քեֆերը


համոզված եմ, որ լատերդ եք լսել այս ելույթը,,,,,,

----------


## Ribelle

*Մեր ռազմական բյուջեն-400 միլիոն դոլար է: Մի այդքան էլ գործընկերներն են տալիս: 
Գիտեք հեշտ ա երեք միլիոնանոց Հայաստանին յոթանասուն հազարանոց բանակ պահել? 

Ով ասում ա. ոչ մի թիզ թշնամուն, ինչով ա մտածում: Մարդիկ են մեռել, ուզում եք հիմա բոլորը մեռնեն? Հիմա "Ղարս,Ղարս" եք երգում,ուզում եք հետո "Ստեփանակերտ,Ստեփանակերտ" երգեք? 

Սերժ Սարգսյան: Նյու Յորք:*

Գժեր գժվեք…

----------

dvgray (06.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

Չէ,,,, ուղղակի ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ ես ամենի մեջ սփյուռքահայերի մեծ մասին անհանգստացնում ա, որ Սերժը Արևմտյան Հայաստան է տալիս,,,, իսկ միակ և իրական Հայաստանը,,Ղարաբաղի հետ միասին գնում ա երկրորդ պլան,, կարելիա մտածել, որ իրանց հայրենիքը Արևմտյան Հայաստանն է,, և Հայաստանի հետ կապ չունեն,,, որոլ խելոքներ ել առաջարկում են Հայաստանը վերանվանել Արևելյան,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, հերիքա միակ և իրական Հայաստանը փորձությունների ենթարկեք,,,, ես ուրիլ Հայաստան չեմ ճանաչում,,,, միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն
մենք միլտ ձգտում ենք նրան, ինչ չունենք, բաից որ մեր եղածն ել կորցնենք,, նոր դրա արժեքը կգիտակցենք...

----------


## Ribelle

> Չէ,,,, ուղղակի ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ ես ամենի մեջ սփյուռքահայերի մեծ մասին անհանգստացնում ա, որ Սերժը Արևմտյան Հայաստան է տալիս,,,, իսկ միակ և իրական Հայաստանը,,Ղարաբաղի հետ միասին գնում ա երկրորդ պլան,, կարելիա մտածել, որ իրանց հայրենիքը Արևմտյան Հայաստանն է,, և Հայաստանի հետ կապ չունեն,,, որոլ խելոքներ ել առաջարկում են Հայաստանը վերանվանել Արևելյան,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, հերիքա միակ և իրական Հայաստանը փորձությունների ենթարկեք,,,, ես ուրիլ Հայաստան չեմ ճանաչում,,,, միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն
> մենք միլտ ձգտում ենք նրան, ինչ չունենք, բաից որ մեր եղածն ել կորցնենք,, նոր դրա արժեքը կգիտակցենք...


Սփյուռքահայերն են փորձության ենթարկում Հայաստանը՞ :Shok:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ,,,, ուղղակի ինձ զարմացնում ա, որ ես ամենի մեջ սփյուռքահայերի մեծ մասին անհանգստացնում ա, որ Սերժը Արևմտյան Հայաստան է տալիս,,,, իսկ միակ և իրական Հայաստանը,,Ղարաբաղի հետ միասին գնում ա երկրորդ պլան,, կարելիա մտածել, որ իրանց հայրենիքը Արևմտյան Հայաստանն է,, և Հայաստանի հետ կապ չունեն,,, որոլ խելոքներ ել առաջարկում են Հայաստանը վերանվանել Արևելյան,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, հերիքա միակ և իրական Հայաստանը փորձությունների ենթարկեք,,,, ես ուրիլ Հայաստան չեմ ճանաչում,,,, միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն
> մենք միլտ ձգտում ենք նրան, ինչ չունենք, բաից որ մեր եղածն ել կորցնենք,, նոր դրա արժեքը կգիտակցենք...


սխալ ես մտածում, չնայած բավականին բաներ կա, որ մոտ է իրականությանը:
Ուրեմն: Հայաստանը որ բաժանված է եղել երկու մասի, դա պատմական փաստ է: թե՞ դու դեմ ես:
Որ ազգն էլ բաժանված է եղել պատմականորեն մինիմում երկու մասի, նույպես փաստ է:
Որ բաժանումը շարունակվում է մինչև մեր օրերը, նույնպես փաստ է: 

սփյուռքը ինչ էլ անի, չի կարող Հայաստանը փորձության ենթարկել, եթե այդ փորձության մեջ չի մտնում ինքը, Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը ու իշխողները: սփյուռքը կարող է մաքսիմում չօգնել, բայց խանգարել երբեք չի կարող: 
սփյուռքը շատ թույլ է: միակ քչից շատից ուժեղ սփյուռքը Լիբանանում էր, էն էլ համարյա թե վերացել է:

----------

Ribelle (06.10.2009), snow (06.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականությունը նման է հին օրերում Վասակ Սյունի քաղաքականությանը։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ծափ չտալով մենք աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ մենք էնքան չմոշնիկ ենք, որ մի կողմից նախագահին չենք հարգում, մյուս կողմից չենք կարողանում նրան պաշտոնից հեռացնել: Լվացքի օրինակը արդեն մի անգամ բերվել է, էլ չկրկնվեմ


Բա եթե հարգեինք, ինչու՞ պիտի ուզենայինք պաշտոնից հանել  :Smile: :

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Հայերը հետաքրքիր են… 

Արդյո՞ք Սերժիկ Սարգսյանը տեղյակ էր սրա մասին։




Այս ռեմիքսի օրիգինալը լսելուց կասես թե թուրքերեն են երգում

----------


## ministr

> Կարծում եմ, որ ընդամենը վատ համեմատությանը շարունակեցի 
> Իսկ իրականում ուզում էի ստուգել ծեծված «կեղտոտ լվացք» արտահայտությանը ոնց ես արձագանքելու (էդ կեղտոտ լվացքի վեճը դարերի պատմություն ունի), պարզվեց որ այնպես, ինչպես և սպասում էի:
> 
> Չենք թողել, որ էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը Հայաստանից դուրս գա, որ հիմա երկրիդ մեջ քաղաքացիներին սպանում են՝ առխային, որ իրանց արածը դուրս չես տանելու: Չենք թողել, որ էդ կեղտոտ լվացքը Հայաստանից դուրս գա, որ հիմա քաղբանտարկյալներ են պահում, վստահ որ դրսում իրանց չեն ֆաքելու: Չենք տարել, որ հիմա էս հարցերն աճուրդի են հանել, մի քանի օրից (պայմանական ժամանակ) ԼՂ վերջնական կծախեն:
> 
> Իսկ դուք դեռ մտածեք, թե ի՞նչ անեք, որ հանկարծ չիմանան, թե մեզ ոնց են բռնաբարում:


Ապեր կակռազ հակառակնա եղել... դարեր շարունակ մեր էդ լվացքները հանում դնում էինք ի լուր աշխարհի, հետո աշխարհից օգնություն սպասում: Իշխանները բաժանվում էին 2 խմբի, մի քիչ իրար հետ գզվռտվում, հետո վազում կամ Բյուզանդիա, կամ Պարսկաստան կամ էլ ուրիշ երկիր.. բա չիմացաք մեզ հետ ինչ արին: Թագավորը լեգիտիմ չի.. բերեք փոխենք: Ու ինչով էր վերջանում ամեն ինչը....?

----------

snow (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այդպես է  Բայց պետք չէ, որ աշխարհն իմանա 
> Կարծեմ Պուշկինն է սենց մի բան ասել` ես ամբողջ հոգով ատում եմ իմ հայրենիքը, սակայն ինձ տհաճ է, եթե օտարերկրացին ինձ հետ համակարծիք է:


Ապեր, աշխարհի ցանկացած ոչ հայաստանցի գեթ մեկ անգամ այցելելով Հայաստան  (տուրիզմի նախարարության ծրագրերի շրջանակում) առանց լարվելու կջոկի թե ինչ հիմար վիճակ է այստեղ։ Եթե իհարկե խելքը հերիքի դրա համար :Wink: 
Իսկ Տոլստոյն ասել է. «Պատորիոտիզմը անբարոյական զգացում է, որովհետև ինքըզինքը Աստծո զավակ համարելու փոխարեն, ինչպես մեզ սովորեցնում է Քրիստոնեությունը, կամ էլ գոնե սեփական գիտակցությամբ շարժվող ազատ մարդ  համարելու փոխարեն՝ ամեն մարդ պատրիոտիզմի ազդեցության տակ իրեն համարում է իր հայրենիքի զավակ,  իր կառավարության ստրուկ, և կատարում է քայլեր, որոնք հակառակ են իր գիտակցությանն ու խղճին։»
Առհասարակ երկրի կեղտերը արտասահմանցիներից թաքցնելու ցանկությունը սովետական բարդույթ է, որի բուն էությունը իշխանությունների կեղծ պատիվը պահելն է, որ ասենք եթե այլ երկրի նախագահների հետ մեր նախագէն ընթրիք–ճաշ անելուց լոպազանա, վրեն չտժժան:  Կամ էլ կազնինոներում կրվելուց չասեն՝ «ենքան դեբիլ ես, որ ոչ կարում ես կրել, ոչ էլ կարողանում ես երկիր պահել», փոխարենը մտածեն, մարդը դե ազարտնի ա, բայց դե երկիր ա պահ*ը*մ…

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Ձայնալար (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Մեր ռազմական բյուջեն-400 միլիոն դոլար է: Մի այդքան էլ գործընկերներն են տալիս: 
> Գիտեք հեշտ ա երեք միլիոնանոց Հայաստանին յոթանասուն հազարանոց բանակ պահել? 
> 
> Ով ասում ա. ոչ մի թիզ թշնամուն, ինչով ա մտածում: Մարդիկ են մեռել, ուզում եք հիմա բոլորը մեռնեն? Հիմա "Ղարս,Ղարս" եք երգում,ուզում եք հետո "Ստեփանակերտ,Ստեփանակերտ" երգեք? 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյան: Նյու Յորք:*
> …


Տո ասա այ… ………… այ……………… բա ի՞նչ էիր անմեղ հորթի հայացքով դուրս տալիս թե՝ «Չեմ հասկանում, երևի  իրեն (Տեր–Պետրոսյանին) երեք տարի է պետք, Ղարաբաղը հանձնելու համար», Ռոբոտն էլ թուրքերի հետ քիրվայություն անելու համար էր մեղադրում, «Հայլուր»–ն էլ մի երկու օր ռասկրտուտկա արեց, որ համայն հայությունը նայի ու ծափ տա՝ «հէ, ջհուդները Լևոնին ուղարկել են, որ Հայաստանը կործանի», դե *ԿԵՐԵՔ*։
Հ.Գ. Հենց մենակ այս բլթերի համար պետք է հավաքվել ու այս քյալագյոզից скоропостижно ազատվել, ես պատրաստ սպասում եմ։

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Ձայնալար (06.10.2009), Տրիբուն (06.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ափսոս տղա չեմ, թե չէ կասեի: Հիմա որ ես Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում, իրավունք չունեմ կարծիք հայտնեմ՞ Մի հատ տոնիդ հետևի ամոթ ա նենց լավ էլ էրդողանի ջրաղացին ջուր ես լցնում, սփյուռքի ազդեցությունից ես ազատվում: էս ինչ աբիժնիկություն ա, Հայաստանը դաչա չի, Հայաստանը հայրենիք ա: Ու խեղճ լինի Հայաստանը որ պետքա Թուրքիայի հետ բաց սահմանով հարստանա: Պարզ չի որ հարուստները կհարստանան ավելի շատ, աղքատները կաղքատանան:


Դու լրիվ թարս կողմից ես հարցը հասկացել: PM-ով բացատրել եմ կարդա

----------


## ministr

> Ընգեր եթե դու իրան նախագահ ես համարում ես երկուձեռով ու երկու ոտով կողմ եմ… իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա դաչային, դա Ռոբն ու Սերժն են սարքել ձեր լուռ համաձայնությամբ ու դրսի զանազան հովնանյանների ֆինանսավորմամբ… էդ դեբիլները որ չգան հայաստան հանգստանալու կարող ա՞ հայաստանի ժողովուրդն ա հանգստանալու… ժողովուրդը գնաում ա Անթալյա ու Բաթումի հանգստանալու… ինչու՞ … չգիտեմ երևի էժան ա, հը՞…
> 
> Ընգեր, գնացել ա "սփյուռք" ուզում ա իմանա ինչ են մտածում, նրանք էլ ասում են… թող չգար…


Հիմա Ռոբի արածների հետևանքներն ենք քաշում, համաձայն եմ: ՍՍ-ին բաժինա ընկել դրանք մարսելու փուլը, ու հիմա փախենելու տեղ չունի, որովհետև էս ամեն ինչը 10 տարվա արմատներ ունի արդեն (եթե ոչ ավել): Հա թող Սփյուռքը ասի չէ համաձայն չեմ քո հետ, ըտեղ ես առահարակ պրոբլեմ չեմ տեսնում, ու դա ճիշտա, ԲԱՅՑ... չափ ու սահման կա:

----------


## ministr

> Ինձ թվում է սփյուռքի դերը Հայաստանի կյանքում դեռ էնքան էլ հստակեցված չի, դրա համար էլ մենք այսօր ունենք կոնտրովերսյալ կարծիքներ… մի կողմից մեղադրում ենք սփյուռքին որ Մարտի 1-ի համար ձայն չհանեց (իրավացիորեն), մյուս կողմից էլ մեղադրում ենք որ էդ նույն նախագահի հասցեին վատ արտահայտություններ են անում ու իրենց դիրքորոշումը շատ հնարավոր է վնասի հայաստանին, մի խոսքով չխառնվի հայաստանի ներքին գործերին (Մարտի 1-ն էլ իմ կարծիքով կարելի է որոկավորել որպես ներքին գործ)… դժվար պահ է, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում կլուծվի… իմ կարծիքով դրա լուծումը այնուամենայնիվ Հայաստանի ներսում է … լիգիտիմ իշխանությունը այս հարցի լուծման գործընթացը կարող է սկսել ու ճիշտ ուղղությամբ տանել… սա ամենապարտադիր պայմանն է


Հայաստանը երբ նոր անկախացավ, Սփյուռքը ամեն ձևի օգնում էր.. մինչև մարդամեկը ու իրա թայֆեն նենց օյիններ չարեցին, որ էդ մարդիկ հեռու փախնեն ու ասեն դե ինչ լինում եք եղեք: Սփյուռքի հետ եղած պրոբլեմը այ ստեղիցա պետք ման գալ..

----------


## Hay_XY

> *Մեր ռազմական բյուջեն-400 միլիոն դոլար է: Մի այդքան էլ գործընկերներն են տալիս: 
> Գիտեք հեշտ ա երեք միլիոնանոց Հայաստանին յոթանասուն հազարանոց բանակ պահել? 
> ...
> Սերժ Սարգսյան: Նյու Յորք:*


Մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից փորձեմ պատասխանել այս խոսքերին:
Նախ, 70000-անոց բանակ չկա՝ ուռճացված թվեր են (որքան շատ գրեն, այնքան շատ այդ բյուջեից բանակին միջոցներ տրամադրելու անհրաժեշտություն է ստեղծվում, այն է՝ հագուստ, սնունդ, զենք ու զրահ ռազմական վարժությունների համար, ֆինանսական միջոցներ զորամասերի հավաքարարներին վարձատրելու համար, որոնք իրականում չկան, լվացքատների ու ճաշարանների աշխատողների համար և այլն) :

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (06.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Հենց իրավիճակին կողքից նայեցի, ասեցի 
> Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ոնց իրան աթոռից կարելի ա հեռացնել ու լեգիտիմ մարդու բերել, այլ ոչ թե կողքից ինչ կմտածի թուրքը: Իսկ թուրքը էսքանն իմանալով մեր ծափը տեսնելիս միայն ու միայն կծաղրի ու կարհամարհի մեզ (ըստ արժանվույն): Իսկ եթե չիմանա ու տեսնի որ ծափ չեն տալիս, գոնե կմտածի որ պատճառ կա:


Թուրքը քո կարծիքով ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին ու տեսնելով, թե ոնց են ծափ տալիս ծիծաղումա? :Smile: 

Ապեր. որ թուրքն իմանա Հայաստանը որտեղա էլի լավա: Էդ Մարտի 1-ն էլ մեր ողբերգություննա,. աշխարհին դա իրանց կոշիկների ցեխից շատ ավելի քիչա հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ես չգիտեմ գեթ մեկ հայ, որը հավանում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախաձեռնած քաղաքականության այս հետեւանքը՝ արձանագրությունները։ 

Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հանուն իրենց հայրենիքի նույնիսկ չեն ցանկանում ճանաչել Սերժին որպես նախագահ։ 

Կան մարդիկ, որոնք պատրաստ են ամեն ինչ տալ, միայն չկորցնել իրենց պատիվը՝ վաղուց հայտնի հայ–թուրք հակամարտության հետեւանքների հետ կապված. ցեղասպանության հետ կապված, Սումգաիթի հետ կապված, հային քնած ժամանակ կացնահարելու հետ կապված… Այստեղ պատվի հարց է։ 

Ու թող Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր ականջին օղ անի. լինի նա սփյուռքում, լինի Հայաստանում, լինի այլ մոլորակներում…միեւնույն է, ես տեսնում եմ որ ՀԱՅԵՐԸ ԴԵՄ ԵՆ ԱՅՍ ԳՐՈՂԸ ՏԱՐԱԾ ՓՐՈԹՈՔՈԼՆԵՐԻՆ։

----------

Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից փորձեմ պատասխանել այս խոսքերին:
> Նախ, 70000-անոց բանակ չկա՝ ուռճացված թվեր են (որքան շատ գրեն, այնքան շատ այդ բյուջեից բանակին միջոցներ տրամադրելու անհրաժեշտություն է ստեղծվում, այն է՝ հագուստ, սնունդ, զենք ու զրահ ռազմական վարժությունների համար, ֆինանսական միջոցներ զորամասերի հավաքարարներին վարձատրելու համար, որոնք իրականում չկան, լվացքատների ու ճաշարանների աշխատողների համար և այլն) :


Ինձ կարո՞ղ ես PM անել ստույգ տվյալները։

Կխնդրեմ այստեղ չասես։ :Smile:  Գաղտնիքներ, այն դեմ է Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը

----------


## Hay_XY

> Ինձ կարո՞ղ ես PM անել ստույգ տվյալները։
> 
> Կխնդրեմ այստեղ չասես։ Գաղտնիքներ, այն դեմ է Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը


Ստու՞յգ: Կարծում եք՝ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ռազմական ոլորտում տվյալներ ստուգի՞: Կա՞ մեկն, ով կգնա ինքը կհաշվի այդ ամենը: Տվյալներս այնքանով են ստույգ, որ հայրս այդ ոլորտում աշխատած մարդ է եղել: Այնքանով են ստույգ, որ սպառազինության «պապաներից» ոմն մեկի քրոջ որդին զույգ աչքերիս մեջ նայելով հպարտանում էր, թե ինչ ավար է անում քեռին:
Դրանից ստույգ տվյալներ չկան:

----------


## Hay_XY

Հա, մեկ էլ, թե ինչպես են երբեմն զենք տեղափոխող մեքենաները ենթարկվում հարձակումների, ու զենք-զինամթերքը թալանվում է, թե ինչպես է 50000 արժողությամբ զենքը կրակվում մեկ անգամ և գրանցվում մի քանի անգամ:

Քանի՞ անգամ եք ֆորմա ստացել բանակում: Համենայն դեպս մի քանի անգամ գրանցվում է՝ այն էլ նոր ֆորմա մի հոգուն:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, մեկ էլ, թե ինչպես են երբեմն զենք տեղափոխող մեքենաները ենթարկվում հարձակումների, ու զենք-զինամթերքը թալանվում է, թե ինչպես է 50000 արժողությամբ զենքը կրակվում մեկ անգամ և գրանցվում մի քանի անգամ:
> 
> Քանի՞ անգամ եք ֆորմա ստացել բանակում: Համենայն դեպս մի քանի անգամ գրանցվում է՝ այն էլ նոր ֆորմա մի հոգուն:


Ֆորմա ստանում են ութ ամիսը մեկ, ու բնականաբար նոր, էս թեման ինչից ինչ դառավ…

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր, աշխարհի ցանկացած ոչ հայաստանցի գեթ մեկ անգամ այցելելով Հայաստան  (տուրիզմի նախարարության ծրագրերի շրջանակում) առանց լարվելու կջոկի թե ինչ հիմար վիճակ է այստեղ։ Եթե իհարկե խելքը հերիքի դրա համար
> Իսկ Տոլստոյն ասել է. «Պատորիոտիզմը անբարոյական զգացում է, որովհետև ինքըզինքը Աստծո զավակ համարելու փոխարեն, ինչպես մեզ սովորեցնում է Քրիստոնեությունը, կամ էլ գոնե սեփական գիտակցությամբ շարժվող ազատ մարդ  համարելու փոխարեն՝ ամեն մարդ պատրիոտիզմի ազդեցության տակ իրեն համարում է իր հայրենիքի զավակ,  իր կառավարության ստրուկ, և կատարում է քայլեր, որոնք հակառակ են իր գիտակցությանն ու խղճին։»
> Առհասարակ երկրի կեղտերը արտասահմանցիներից թաքցնելու ցանկությունը սովետական բարդույթ է, որի բուն էությունը իշխանությունների կեղծ պատիվը պահելն է, որ ասենք եթե այլ երկրի նախագահների հետ մեր նախագէն ընթրիք–ճաշ անելուց լոպազանա, վրեն չտժժան:  Կամ էլ կազնինոներում կրվելուց չասեն՝ «ենքան դեբիլ ես, որ ոչ կարում ես կրել, ոչ էլ կարողանում ես երկիր պահել», փոխարենը մտածեն, մարդը դե ազարտնի ա, բայց դե երկիր ա պահ*ը*մ…


Տոլստոյն էդ ասելա իրա կյանքի էն փուլում, որ համարյա յանը տարել էր: ինչ ուներ չուներ ծախել բաժանել էր սրան-նրան, ինքն էլ համարյա բոմժի կյանք էր վարում, մինչև մեռավ երկաթուղային կայարանում:

Բա որ պատրիոտիզմը տենց ապուշ բանա էլ ինչի ենք մեզ խփում պատեպատ.. հենա գնանք ինչքան սահման կա բացենք, Ղարաբաղը Զանգեզուրով նվիրենք ադրբեջանցիքին, վրացիքին Լոռին տանք, մնացածն էլ թուրքերին, որ իրանց պանթուրքիզմի գաղափարին հանկարծ չխանգարենք... ու սենց սիրենք զմիմյանս մինչև կմնա երկու հայ էն էլ թանգարանի համար: Դզումա չէ?

Իսկ էն , ինչ որ կոչում ես սովետական բարդույթ, էդ կոչվումա թասիբ, պետության նկատմամբ հարգանք, որը դառելա լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմ տուն-տունիկ:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ստու՞յգ: Կարծում եք՝ ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ռազմական ոլորտում տվյալներ ստուգի՞: Կա՞ մեկն, ով կգնա ինքը կհաշվի այդ ամենը: Տվյալներս այնքանով են ստույգ, որ հայրս այդ ոլորտում աշխատած մարդ է եղել: Այնքանով են ստույգ, որ սպառազինության «պապաներից» ոմն մեկի քրոջ որդին զույգ աչքերիս մեջ նայելով հպարտանում էր, թե ինչ ավար է անում քեռին:
> Դրանից ստույգ տվյալներ չկան:


Եթե դա է մեր բանակի վիճակը, ապա օր առաջ պետք է ստորագրել այդ արձանագրությունները։ Այլապես, պատերազմի դեպքում պատիվներս կգնա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ էն , ինչ որ կոչում ես սովետական բարդույթ, էդ կոչվումա թասիբ, պետության նկատմամբ հարգանք, որը դառելա լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմ տուն-տունիկ:


Հարգանք պետության նկատմամբ, որը մեր դեպքում պարտադիր ասոցացվում է պետությունը ներկայացնող իշխանավորի անձի նկատմամբ հարգանքի հետ, որը իր հերթին այդ հարգանքը չի վաստակել, ու ընդհակառակը ամեն ինչ արել է իր անձի նկատմամբ անվստահություն ձևավորելու համար: Չխառնենք մի բանը մյուսի հետ, հարգանքը պետության հանդեպ ու հարգանքը Սերժի հանդեպ տարբեր բաներ են: Ու ես փաթեթավորած ունեմ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կասեն, որ պետքն եղած դեպքում Սերժին չիտի հայհոյեմ ինչ-որ արտասահմանցի կապիկի մոտ, քանի որ դրանից արտասահմանցի կապիկը կարող ա մտածի, որ ես քիչ եմ հարգում իմ պետությունը:

----------


## ministr

Ես էլ հենց դա եմ ասում: Որ պետությունը պետք չի անձնավորել, պետք չի ասոցացնել: Էդ տենց եք անում, դրա համար էլ քաղբանտարկյալից ու լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմից էն կողմ չեք գնում:

Պետք եղած դեպքում ****** ԲՈԼՈՐ ՆՐԱՆՑ ով որ կկպնի իմ պետությանն ու երկրին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ տենց եք անում, դրա համար էլ քաղբանտարկյալից ու լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմից էն կողմ չեք գնում:


Մինիստր ջան, էս պահին մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմը հենց էտ - քաղբանտարկյալ ու չլեգիտիմություն: Բա որ կողմ ես ուզում գնանք ?

----------


## ministr

Տրիբուն ջան, էս ամենևին չեմ ասում, էդ ամեն ինչը ՍՍ-ին ասենք բարով մարսես ու անցնենք առաջ: Բայց պետք չի ներքին արտաքին խառնել իրար. Ես դա եմ ասում:

----------

Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարգանք պետության նկատմամբ, որը մեր դեպքում պարտադիր ասոցացվում է պետությունը ներկայացնող իշխանավորի անձի նկատմամբ հարգանքի հետ, որը իր հերթին այդ հարգանքը չի վաստակել, ու ընդհակառակը ամեն ինչ արել է իր անձի նկատմամբ անվստահություն ձևավորելու համար: Չխառնենք մի բանը մյուսի հետ, հարգանքը պետության հանդեպ ու հարգանքը Սերժի հանդեպ տարբեր բաներ են: Ու ես փաթեթավորած ունեմ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր կասեն, որ պետքն եղած դեպքում Սերժին չիտի հայհոյեմ ինչ-որ արտասահմանցի կապիկի մոտ, քանի որ դրանից արտասահմանցի կապիկը կարող ա մտածի, որ ես քիչ եմ հարգում իմ պետությունը:


Եկենք կարմիր պուտիկներվ մի ձի տանենք պարսից շահին նվեր, ասենք մեր թագավորը լավը չի, արի դու նշնակի մեզ թագավոր կամ մեզ թագավոր պետք էլ չի, նման փորձեր պատմության մեջ շատ ենք ունեցել ու ինչի՞ ենք հասել: Մեր ներքին հարցերը մենք պետք է մեր տանը լուծենք, իսկ հարևանների մոտ ցույց տանք մաիյն, որ մենք սիրովընտանիք ենք, ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եկենք կարմիր պուտիկներվ մի ձի տանենք պարսից շահին նվեր, ասենք մեր թագավորը լավը չի, արի դու նշնակի մեզ թագավոր կամ մեզ թագավոր պետք էլ չի, նման փորձեր պատմության մեջ շատ ենք ունեցել ու ինչի՞ ենք հասել: Մեր ներքին հարցերը մենք պետք է մեր տանը լուծենք, իսկ հարևանների մոտ ցույց տանք մաիյն, որ մենք սիրովընտանիք ենք, ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:


Հարևաններին ցույց տալն ու հարևաններին խառնելը նույն բանը չի: Հիվանդությունը թաքցնելը բարդույթ է, հիվանդությունից բուժվելը անհրաժեշտություն, տվայլ դեպքում սեփական ուժերով: Էն որ մենք բարձր հայհոյում ենք նախագահին, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշներին ենք խնդրում մեզ փրկել իրենից:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եկենք կարմիր պուտիկներվ մի ձի տանենք պարսից շահին նվեր, ասենք մեր թագավորը լավը չի, արի դու նշնակի մեզ թագավոր կամ մեզ թագավոր պետք էլ չի, նման փորձեր պատմության մեջ շատ ենք ունեցել ու ինչի՞ ենք հասել: Մեր ներքին հարցերը մենք պետք է մեր տանը լուծենք, իսկ հարևանների մոտ ցույց տանք մաիյն, որ մենք սիրովընտանիք ենք, ես այդպես եմ հասկանում:


Ինչ տարբերություն պարսից շահը թե ռուսաց? ապրեսս ոչ մի, սերժին նշանակել են ռուսները, ինքը մեր կողմից ընտրված նախագահ չի, ժողովուրդը չի ընտրել իրեն, անձամբ ես իրան իմ նախագահը չեմ համարում, վերջացավ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարևաններին ցույց տալն ու հարևաններին խառնելը նույն բանը չի: Հիվանդությունը թաքցնելը բարդույթ է, հիվանդությունից բուժվելը անհրաժեշտություն, տվայլ դեպքում սեփական ուժերով: Էն որ մենք չենք բարձր հայհոյում ենք նախագահին, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշներին ենք խնդրում մեզ փրկել իրենից:


Արդյո՞ք հարևաններդ քո ասածի պես են հասկանում քո արարքը: Եթե Ֆրանսիայում հյհոյում ենք մեր պետության լեգիտիմ կամ ոչ լեգիտիմ, բայց փաստացի նախագահին, ամեն դեպքում տարբեր կերպ կարող ա մեկնվի, եկեք ՀՀ-ում սրտներիս ուզածի չափ հայհոյենք, իսկ Ֆրանսիայում լռենք:

----------


## murmushka

> ՀՀ-ում սրտներիս ուզածի չափ հայհոյենք,


եկեք

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդյո՞ք հարևաններդ քո ասածի պես են հասկանում քո արարքը: Եթե Ֆրանսիայում հյհոյում ենք մեր պետության լեգիտիմ կամ ոչ լեգիտիմ, բայց փաստացի նախագահին, ամեն դեպքում տարբեր կերպ կարող ա մեկնվի, եկեք ՀՀ-ում սրտներիս ուզածի չափ հայհոյենք, իսկ Ֆրանսիայում լռենք:


Չէ եղբայր, ես չեմ պատրաստվում լռել ոչ ներսում, ոչ էլ դրսում: Իսկ թե ոնց են մեկնաբանում Ֆրանսիացիները, էտ իրենց գործն է: Բայց հավատացած եմ, որ ֆրանսիացիների մեծ մասը "կեղտոտ լվացք" կոչվող զուտ հայկական կտի հետ կապված ոչ մի բարդույթ չունի: Վատին վատ են ասում, լավին լավ, ակնախ աշխարհագրական դիրքից:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Mephistopheles (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009), Երվանդ (06.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տոլստոյն էդ ասելա իրա կյանքի էն փուլում, որ համարյա յանը տարել էր: ինչ ուներ չուներ ծախել բաժանել էր սրան-նրան, ինքն էլ համարյա բոմժի կյանք էր վարում, մինչև մեռավ երկաթուղային կայարանում:
> 
> Բա որ պատրիոտիզմը տենց ապուշ բանա էլ ինչի ենք մեզ խփում պատեպատ.. հենա գնանք ինչքան սահման կա բացենք, Ղարաբաղը Զանգեզուրով նվիրենք ադրբեջանցիքին, վրացիքին Լոռին տանք, մնացածն էլ թուրքերին, որ իրանց պանթուրքիզմի գաղափարին հանկարծ չխանգարենք... ու սենց սիրենք զմիմյանս մինչև կմնա երկու հայ էն էլ թանգարանի համար: Դզումա չէ?
> 
> Իսկ էն , ինչ որ կոչում ես սովետական բարդույթ, էդ կոչվումա թասիբ, պետության նկատմամբ հարգանք, որը դառելա լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմ տուն-տունիկ:


Ահա, իսկ որ Տոլստոյը մի քանի դաչաներ ունենար տարբեր տեղեր ու լեքսուսներ քշեր, վերջում էլ մեռներ չալաղաճ ուտելուց, ապա նրա խոսքերը ավելի արժեքավոր կլինեին հա՞ երևի։ Պատրիոտիզմը ազգային շահերի հետ պետք չի խառնել, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Պատրիոտիզմը ենթադրում է հանուն ինչ–որ վերացական հայրենասիրության զոհաբերել նաև սեփական շահերը, որոնք թվում է, թե ազգային շահերի մասնիկ պիտի լինեին սոցիալ–տնտեսական, քաղաքական մի համակարգում, որը կոչվում է պետություն։ Ըստ այդմ էլ պատրիոտիզմը պարզապես  վերածվում է գործիքի դեմագոգ իշխանությունների ձեռքին, որով դրանով սանձում ու ոնց ասես օգտագործում են հարիֆ քաղաքացիներին, արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ հայրենիքի շահերը դա մի խումբ կռուտոյ տղերքի շահերն են։ Եթե պետության նկատմամբ հարգանքն ու թասիբը դա երկրի կեղտերը այլազգիներից թաքցնելն է, ու նախագահին ծափ տալը (երբ թարսի պես նախագահն էլ ժողովրդի մեջ հայտնվում է միայն արտասահմանցիների ներկայությամբ,  
հույսը դնելով ժողովդրի պատրիոտիզմի վրա, որ իրեն ծափ են տալու, իսկ առանձին ոչ մի կերպ ժողովդրին ռաստ չի գալիս), ապա դա ապուշ բան է, սովետական բարդույթ։ Իսկ իրական հայրենասեր եք, մի հատ էլ ձեռի հետ առանձին բռնացրեք այդ նախագահին ու մի կես բերան հարցրեք, թե պետության պահուստային ֆոնդը ու՞ր ա, ինչու՞ է միլիոնավոր դոլարներ արժեցած Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի ճանապարհների ասֆալտը  արդեն քանդվում, ու՞ր ա Սևանի հարակից շրջանների կանալիզացիայի կալեկտորը, որ պիտի արգելեր կեղտաջրերի հոսքը դեպի Սևան, ի՞նչ եղան Ատոմակայանի պարտքերը, որոնց համար Ատոմակայանը հավերժ տրվեց ռուսներին, էդ ոնց եղավ, որ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի բջջային կապի տեր ռուսները դարձան, էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին վարկ ա տալիս արդեն Ռուսական ձեռնարկություններին օժանդակելու համար, բա ու՞ր ա անցնող տարվա բյուջեյով խոստացված տնտեսական աճը, ի՞նչ են եղել Հայաստանին «Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներ» կոչվածից եկած վարկերը, ու տենց լիքը հարցեր, թե՞ սաղ լավ ա, պատիրոտիզմը թելադրում ա մենակ ծափ տալ ու հպարտանալ Հայաստանով ու հայ լինելու փաստով։

----------

Mephistopheles (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ահա, իսկ որ Տոլստոյը մի քանի դաչաներ ունենար տարբեր տեղեր ու լեքսուսներ քշեր, վերջում էլ մեռներ չալաղաճ ուտելուց, ապա նրա խոսքերը ավելի արժեքավոր կլինեին հա՞ երևի։ Պատրիոտիզմը ազգային շահերի հետ պետք չի խառնել, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Պատրիոտիզմը ենթադրում է հանուն ինչ–որ վերացական հայրենասիրության զոհաբերել նաև սեփական շահերը, որոնք թվում է, թե ազգային շահերի մասնիկ պիտի լինեին սոցիալ–տնտեսական, քաղաքական մի համակարգում, որը կոչվում է պետություն։ Ըստ այդմ էլ պատրիոտիզմը պարզապես  վերածվում է գործիքի դեմագոգ իշխանությունների ձեռքին, որով դրանով սանձում ու ոնց ասես օգտագործում են հարիֆ քաղաքացիներին, արդյունքում ստացվում է, որ հայրենիքի շահերը դա մի խումբ կռուտոյ տղերքի շահերն են։ Եթե պետության նկատմամբ հարգանքն ու թասիբը դա երկրի կեղտերը այլազգիներից թաքցնելն է, ու նախագահին ծափ տալը (երբ թարսի պես նախագահն էլ ժողովրդի մեջ հայտնվում է միայն արտասահմանցիների ներկայությամբ,  
> հույսը դնելով ժողովդրի պատրիոտիզմի վրա, որ իրեն ծափ են տալու, իսկ առանձին ոչ մի կերպ ժողովդրին ռաստ չի գալիս), ապա դա ապուշ բան է, սովետական բարդույթ։ Իսկ իրական հայրենասեր եք, մի հատ էլ ձեռի հետ առանձին բռնացրեք այդ նախագահին ու մի կես բերան հարցրեք, թե պետության պահուստային ֆոնդը ու՞ր ա, ինչու՞ է միլիոնավոր դոլարներ արժեցած Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի ճանապարհների ասֆալտը  արդեն քանդվում, ու՞ր ա Սևանի հարակից շրջանների կանալիզացիայի կալեկտորը, որ պիտի արգելեր կեղտաջրերի հոսքը դեպի Սևան, ի՞նչ եղան Ատոմակայանի պարտքերը, որոնց համար Ատոմակայանը հավերժ տրվեց ռուսներին, էդ ոնց եղավ, որ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի բջջային կապի տեր ռուսները դարձան, էդ ո՞նց եղավ, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին վարկ ա տալիս արդեն Ռուսական ձեռնարկություններին օժանդակելու համար, բա ու՞ր ա անցնող տարվա բյուջեյով խոստացված տնտեսական աճը, ի՞նչ են եղել Հայաստանին «Հազարամյակի մարտահրավերներ» կոչվածից եկած վարկերը, ու տենց լիքը հարցեր, թե՞ սաղ լավ ա, պատիրոտիզմը թելադրում ա մենակ ծափ տալ ու հպարտանալ Հայաստանով ու հայ լինելու փաստով։


http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=316

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն ջան, էս ամենևին չեմ ասում, էդ ամեն ինչը ՍՍ-ին ասենք բարով մարսես ու անցնենք առաջ:* Բայց պետք չի ներքին արտաքին խառնել իրար.* Ես դա եմ ասում:


բայց և զատել ել չես կարող… այսօրվա մեր ամբողջ դժբախտությունները արտաքին ֆրոնտում դա ներքինի արդյունք է… չի կարող ներքինը լինել վատ բայց արտաքինը լավ… ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը ներսում էլ դրսում էլ վատ է աշխատում…

----------


## Chuk

> Թուրքը քո կարծիքով ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին ու տեսնելով, թե ոնց են ծափ տալիս ծիծաղումա?
> 
> Ապեր. որ թուրքն իմանա Հայաստանը որտեղա էլի լավա: Էդ Մարտի 1-ն էլ մեր ողբերգություննա,. աշխարհին դա իրանց կոշիկների ցեխից շատ ավելի քիչա հետաքրքրում:


Համե՞
Մինիստր ձյա, ու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ինչ-որ մեկը գրած լինի որ թուրքը Սերժին ատում ա: Ճակատը կարող ա բռնեն պաչեն, իսկ ատել...  :Jpit: 
Հա, լիքը թուրքեր լավ էլ տեղյակ են, ու իրանց ազգայնականներից շատերն էլ լավ էլ հրճվում են: Տեղյակ են աշխարհում էլի շատերը (բնականաբար ոչ բոլորը): Ու էլի ասում եմ, թքած ունեմ, թե իրանցից ով ինչ ա մտածում: Կեղտոտ հոգին մաքուր շորերի տակ շարունակում ա տականք մնալ, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա որ հոգին մաքուր լինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, բայց ինչի՞ եք վախենում ձեր կարծիքը դրսում արտահայտելու… դեբիլին որ ասում ես լավն ա, դրանից քո հեղինակությունն ա ընկնում… վատին լավ չես կարող ասել…

----------

Ձայնալար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր կակռազ հակառակնա եղել... դարեր շարունակ մեր էդ լվացքները հանում դնում էինք ի լուր աշխարհի, հետո աշխարհից օգնություն սպասում: Իշխանները բաժանվում էին 2 խմբի, մի քիչ իրար հետ գզվռտվում, հետո վազում կամ Բյուզանդիա, կամ Պարսկաստան կամ էլ ուրիշ երկիր.. բա չիմացաք մեզ հետ ինչ արին: Թագավորը լեգիտիմ չի.. բերեք փոխենք: Ու ինչով էր վերջանում ամեն ինչը....?


Կեղտոտ լվացք ասելով երևի ես մի բան եմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշ բան: Աչքիս դու հասկանում ես մեր արցունքներից ու փսլինքներից կեղտոտված թաշկինակը, որ իսկապես չափից ավելի շատ ենք հանում լույս աշխարհ, որ մեզ խղճան ու էդ խղճալու հետ միասին նաև արհամարհեն, իսկ իմ ասած կեղտոտ լվացքը շատ հաճախ հենց նույն օտար երկրներից (հիմնականում արևելքից) ներմուծված  կայսերապետական կամ ավելի շուտ խանական սովորություններն են, որ փորձում են մեզ նմանների գլխին փաթաթեն, ու ժողովրդի մի հատվածն էլ ընդվզում ա ու ասում ա, որ չե՛նք թողնելու:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մեր իշխաններին, որ վազել են ու վազվզել, որ մի լավ նայես, կտեսնես, որ էսօր էլ վազում են. սրանցից փող են վերցնում, նրանցից հայրենիքը «ծախելու» գնով խոստումներ կորզում, որ սեփական ժողովրդին հպատակեցնեն: Չեմ ուզում պատմության մեջ շատ խորանամ, բայց Արշակ 2-րդին ծնկի բերեցին մեր սեփական իշխանիկները՝ առանց դրսի օգնության, ողջ-ողջ հանձնելով թշնամուն:

Ի դեպ նույն իշխանիկները (էն ժամանակվա) ոչ օգնության ձեռք մեկնեցին մենակ մնացած թագուհուն, ոչ զորք ուղարկեցին նրան փրկելու, ու դեռ մի բան էլ հրճվել էին, որովհետև իրենց պատկերացումներով թագուհին անբարո էր. Արշակը նրա երկրորդ ամուսինն էր: Ժողովուրդն էր, որ սգաց ու հերոսացրեց իր թագուհուն և վառ պահեց Արշակի հիշատակը:

Իմ պատկերացումներով Արշակը միակ դեմոկրատ թագավորն էր ու հենց դրանով էլ իր դեմը հանեց բոլոր իշխաններին: Սա էլ ա պատմություն:

Արշակին հավատարիմ մարդիկ չվազեցին Բյուզանդիաներ, թե եկեք պարսիկներից փրկեք: Ու սխալ էր:

----------


## ministr

> բայց և զատել ել չես կարող… այսօրվա մեր ամբողջ դժբախտությունները արտաքին ֆրոնտում դա ներքինի արդյունք է… չի կարող ներքինը լինել վատ բայց արտաքինը լավ… ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը ներսում էլ դրսում էլ վատ է աշխատում…


Մեֆ ջան, ԼՏՊ-ն էլ 96-ին էր ոչ լեգիտիմ, բայց արտաքին ֆրոնտում վատ չէր ոնց որ... 
Պուտինն էլ, նույնիսկ եթե "չընտրվի" , դրսում Ռուսաստանի շահերը 100% կպահի... 

Համամիտ չես?

----------


## ministr

> Համե՞
> Մինիստր ձյա, ու որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ինչ-որ մեկը գրած լինի որ թուրքը Սերժին ատում ա: Ճակատը կարող ա բռնեն պաչեն, իսկ ատել... 
> Հա, լիքը թուրքեր լավ էլ տեղյակ են, ու իրանց ազգայնականներից շատերն էլ լավ էլ հրճվում են: Տեղյակ են աշխարհում էլի շատերը (բնականաբար ոչ բոլորը): Ու էլի ասում եմ, թքած ունեմ, թե իրանցից ով ինչ ա մտածում: Կեղտոտ հոգին մաքուր շորերի տակ շարունակում ա տականք մնալ, ինձ հետաքրքրում ա որ հոգին մաքուր լինի:


Ես ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ տեսել, իսկ դու տեսել ես? Ժամանակին էլ ասում էին,. որ ԼՏՊ-ի համար թուրքերը նամազ են անում որ անցնի, եսիմ ինչ... 

Կեղտոտ հոգու հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դա մեր ներքին խնդիրնա, որ ինչ որ կերպ ուզում ենք լուծած լինենք: Դա ՄԻՄԻԱՅՆ մեր խնդիրնա:

----------

Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ տեսել, իսկ դու տեսել ես? Ժամանակին էլ ասում էին,. որ ԼՏՊ-ի համար թուրքերը նամազ են անում որ անցնի, եսիմ ինչ...


սպասիր, սպասիր, կարո՞ղ ա էս քո գրածը չի. «Թուրքը *քո կարծիքով* ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) *ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին* »: Թե՞ հիմա արդեն մոդա ա, որ մի բան գրեք, ուրիշ բան հասկանանք  :Smile:

----------


## murmushka

Ի դեպ, այսօր առավոտվանից ամերիկահայ ուսանողները  հացադուլ են անում Լոս Անջելեսում  Հայաստանի հյուպատոսարանի մոտ' ընդդեմ արձանագրությունների ստորագրման:

----------


## ministr

> սպասիր, սպասիր, կարո՞ղ ա էս քո գրածը չի. «Թուրքը *քո կարծիքով* ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) *ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին* »: Թե՞ հիմա արդեն մոդա ա, որ մի բան գրեք, ուրիշ բան հասկանանք


Ու ինչ? Ես ասում եմ որ թուրքերը ատում են ՍՍ-ին?  Լավա գոնե ամբողջ նախադասությունն ես մեջբերել ոչ թե հատվածը...

----------


## ministr

> Կեղտոտ լվացք ասելով երևի ես մի բան եմ հասկանում, դու ուրիշ բան: Աչքիս դու հասկանում ես մեր արցունքներից ու փսլինքներից կեղտոտված թաշկինակը, որ իսկապես չափից ավելի շատ ենք հանում լույս աշխարհ, որ մեզ խղճան ու էդ խղճալու հետ միասին նաև արհամարհեն, իսկ իմ ասած կեղտոտ լվացքը շատ հաճախ հենց նույն օտար երկրներից (հիմնականում արևելքից) ներմուծված  կայսերապետական կամ ավելի շուտ խանական սովորություններն են, որ փորձում են մեզ նմանների գլխին փաթաթեն, ու ժողովրդի մի հատվածն էլ ընդվզում ա ու ասում ա, որ չե՛նք թողնելու:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մեր իշխաններին, որ վազել են ու վազվզել, որ մի լավ նայես, կտեսնես, որ էսօր էլ վազում են. սրանցից փող են վերցնում, նրանցից հայրենիքը «ծախելու» գնով խոստումներ կորզում, որ սեփական ժողովրդին հպատակեցնեն: Չեմ ուզում պատմության մեջ շատ խորանամ, բայց Արշակ 2-րդին ծնկի բերեցին մեր սեփական իշխանիկները՝ առանց դրսի օգնության, ողջ-ողջ հանձնելով թշնամուն:
> 
> Ի դեպ նույն իշխանիկները (էն ժամանակվա) ոչ օգնության ձեռք մեկնեցին մենակ մնացած թագուհուն, ոչ զորք ուղարկեցին նրան փրկելու, ու դեռ մի բան էլ հրճվել էին, որովհետև իրենց պատկերացումներով թագուհին անբարո էր. Արշակը նրա երկրորդ ամուսինն էր: Ժողովուրդն էր, որ սգաց ու հերոսացրեց իր թագուհուն և վառ պահեց Արշակի հիշատակը:
> 
> Իմ պատկերացումներով Արշակը միակ դեմոկրատ թագավորն էր ու հենց դրանով էլ իր դեմը հանեց բոլոր իշխաններին: Սա էլ ա պատմություն:
> 
> Արշակին հավատարիմ մարդիկ չվազեցին Բյուզանդիաներ, թե եկեք պարսիկներից փրկեք: Ու սխալ էր:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում Արշակի գահակալության հիմքում էլի արյունն էր չէ? Բայց ոչ թե հասարական ժողովրդի, այլ հարազատի արյունը: Տղան էլ Բյուզանդիայում էր, Ներսեսը պատանդ էր Պատմոսում... Ինչ ուզեին Բյուզանդիայից:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ինչ? Ես ասում եմ որ թուրքերը ատում են ՍՍ-ին?  Լավա գոնե ամբողջ նախադասությունն ես մեջբերել ոչ թե հատվածը...


Լրիվ փչացած հեռախոսի կայֆեր են  :Jpit: 

Ձյաձ, ուրեմն նորից:
Դու գրել ես. «Թուրքը *քո կարծիքով* ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) *ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին* »
Ես գրել էի. «Մինիստր ձյա, ու *որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ինչ-որ մեկը գրած լինի* որ թուրքը Սերժին ատում ա: »
Դու գրել ես. «Ես ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ տեսել, իսկ դու տեսել ես?»

Սովորեք գրառումներն չընկալել ձեր ուզած ձևով:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում Արշակի գահակալության հիմքում էլի արյունն էր չէ? Բայց ոչ թե հասարական ժողովրդի, այլ հարազատի արյունը: Տղան էլ Բյուզանդիայում էր, Ներսեսը պատանդ էր Պատմոսում... Ինչ ուզեին Բյուզանդիայից:


Ուրեմն նորից կրկնում եմ, որ պատմական դիսկուսիաների մեջ ընկնելու զահլա չունեմ:
Բարի եղիր կարդալ կոնկրետ գրառման բովանդակությունը ու չշեղել: Իսկ խոսում էինք, հիշեցնեմ, այսպես կոչված «կեղտոտ լվացքներից»:

----------


## Grieg

իզուր են բողոքներով դիմավորում սս-ին , պտի հակառակը լավ ընդունեն կարող ա դուրը գար ու մի քանի տարով մնար :Դ Հայաստաննել միքիչ կհանգստանար իրանից

----------

Hay_XY (07.10.2009), snow (06.10.2009)

----------


## Քամի

շան  անունը տուր,  փեդն առ ձեռդ :LOL: 




> Թուրքիայում  նախաձեռնել են քարոզարշավ, որի միջոցով արտահայտելու են Բուրսայի քաղաքացիների մտահոգությունը Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի այցի վերաբերյալ
> «Մենք դեմ չենք Թուրքիա-Հայաստան խաղին: Սպորտը բարեկամական համագործակցության բեմահարթակ է նույնիսկ լարված հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվող երկրների համար: Մենք ցանկանում ենք, որպեսզի այս խաղը բարեկամություն սերմանի մեր ազգերի միջև: Մեր մտավախությունները կապված չեն Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի հետ ևս: Մենք պարզապես չենք ցանկանում հյուրընկալել Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին»,- նշել է Թուրքօղլուն: 
> Բուրսայի Kamu-Sen աշխատավորական միությունը նախաձեռնել է վերոնշյալ քարոզարշավը նախորդ շաբաթ. գրեթե երեք օրվա ընթացքում նրանք հավաքել են 50 հազ. ստորագրություն` ընդդեմ ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի առաջիկա այցին Բուրսա: «Սա քաղաքացիական նախաձեռնություն է. սա Բուրսայի քաղաքացիների բողոքն է»,- հավելել է Սելջուլ Թուրքօղլուն:


http://tert.am/am/news/2009/10/06/matchinbursa/

----------


## ministr

> Ուրեմն նորից կրկնում եմ, որ պատմական դիսկուսիաների մեջ ընկնելու զահլա չունեմ:
> Բարի եղիր կարդալ կոնկրետ գրառման բովանդակությունը ու չշեղել: Իսկ խոսում էինք, հիշեցնեմ, այսպես կոչված «կեղտոտ լվացքներից»:


Ես հենց կեղտոտ լվացքից էլ խոսում եմ: Դու էլ գնացիր հասար Արշակ Բ, քննարկեցիր պատմական անցքերը հետո ասում ես զահլա չունեմ  :Smile:  Ես էսօր բարի եմ, սա ի գիտություն  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Լրիվ փչացած հեռախոսի կայֆեր են 
> 
> Ձյաձ, ուրեմն նորից:
> Դու գրել ես. «Թուրքը *քո կարծիքով* ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունի ու տեղյակ լինելով Մարտի 1-ին (!) *ամբողջ հոգով ատումա ոչ լեգիտիմ ՍՍ-ին* »
> Ես գրել էի. «Մինիստր ձյա, ու *որտե՞ղ ես տեսել որ ինչ-որ մեկը գրած լինի* որ թուրքը Սերժին ատում ա: »
> Դու գրել ես. «Ես ոչ մի տեղ էլ չեմ տեսել, իսկ դու տեսել ես?»
> 
> Սովորեք գրառումներն չընկալել ձեր ուզած ձևով:


Դե ուրեմն մի ընկալի քո ուզած ձևով հարգելիս: :Smile:  Պետքա գրեի "Կարողա գիտես Մարտի 1-ը թուրքերի ոտերինա ու դեռ ՍՍ-ին էլ ատում են դրա համար?" որ հասկանալի լիներ?  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Ի դեպ, այսօր առավոտվանից ամերիկահայ ուսանողները  հացադուլ են անում Լոս Անջելեսում  Հայաստանի հյուպատոսարանի մոտ' ընդդեմ արձանագրությունների ստորագրման:


Տեսնես էլի սմենով են հացադուլ նստել?  :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հենց կեղտոտ լվացքից էլ խոսում եմ: Դու էլ գնացիր հասար Արշակ Բ, քննարկեցիր պատմական անցքերը հետո ասում ես զահլա չունեմ  Ես էսօր բարի եմ, սա ի գիտություն


Իմ գրառման առաջին հատվածը, որն ուղղված էր կեղտոտ լվացքի պատկերացումներին, դու թողեցիր անարձագանք: Շատ լավ, լռությունը համեմատության նշան ա:

Երկրորդ պատմական հատվածը բերված էր հատուկ այն պատճառով, որ դու անցել էիր պատմության, ցույց տալու համար, որ կարելի է բազում օրինակներ բերել:

----------


## Արիացի

*Քեն Խաչիկյան՝ Ինչպե՞ս եք համարձակվում վատնել մեր քաղաքական կապիտալը*
Հաչիկյանը Սարգսյանին՝ Ինչպե՞ս եք համարձակվում վատնել մեր քաղաքական կապիտալը:
Պարոն Նախագահ,
Ամերիկայի Հայկական ազգային կոմիտեն (Հայ Դատի գրասենյակը) Ամերիկայի հայկական համայնքի ճնշող մեծամասնության հետ միասին դեմ է Թուրքիայի և նրա դաշնակիցների կողմից իրականացվող ինտենսիվ ճնշումներին, որոնք Հայաստանին են փաթաթում Հայաստանի անվտանգությանը սպառնացող,  հայ ազգի իրավունքներից նահանջող և հայ ժողովրդի արժանապատվությունը նվաստացնող այս թերի և վտանգավոր արձանագրությունների փաթեթը:
Հայ Դատի գրասենյակը, հավատարիմ մնալով արդարության ամերիկյան հիմնարար սկզբունքներին և հայ ազգի դարավոր արժեքներին, իր հիմնական անհանգստությունն է արտահայտում այն հանգամանքի շուրջ, որ Թուրքիայի կողմից ապօրինաբար շրջափակման ենթարկված և խորը տնտեսական և քաղաքական ճնշումների տակ գտնվող Հայաստանին պարտադրվում է ընդունել պայմաններ, որոնք ակնհայտորեն վտանգում են նրա շահերը, իրավունքները, ապահովությունը և ապագան, ինչպես օրինակ այսպես կոչված «պատմական հանձնաժողովը», ինչպիսին էլ որ լինի դրա կազմությունը հետագայում: Այս կետը, որը Հայոց Ցեղասպանության պատմական փաստը կասկածի տակ առնելու Անկարայի հեռահար մարտավարությունն է, հստակորեն նպատակ ունի ծառայելու Թուրքիայի ջանքերին՝ հակառակ ընթացք տալու մարդկության դեմ գործած հանցանքի միջազգային աճող ճանաչմանը: Հիմնարար բարոյական սկզբունքների և քաղաքական իրողության տեսանկյունից Հայաստանի և Թուրքիայի միջև չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ որևէ երկարատև հարաբերություն՝ առանց Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման և այդ հարցի ճշմարիտ և արդարացի լուծման:

Ավելին, այս արձանագրությունները վրդովեցուցիչ կերպով ոտնահարում են հայ ազգի պատմական իրավունքները՝ զրկելով Հայոց Ցեղասպանության հարցի արդարացի լուծման հնարավորությունից: Դրանք նաև վտանգավոր կերպով խաթարում են Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության ժողովրդի ազատության և ինքնորոշման իրավունքը: 
Պարոն Նախագահ, այս արձանագրություններին ուղղված ձեր քայլերը միամիտ են: Դրանք խելամիտ չեն: Դրանք պարզապես անպատասխանատու են: Ձեր հավաստիացումները, թե դրանք չեն ներառում որևէ նախապայման, կասկածի տակ են դնում մեր մտավոր ունակությունները: Պատմաբանների հանձնաժողով ստեղծելու պահանջը, որը, ես պետք է նշեմ, ամբողջությամբ մերժվել է Ցեղասպանագետների միջազգային ասոցիացիայի կողմից, սահմանների ճանաչումը պաշտոնապես, ինչպես նաև տարածքային ամբողջականության ճանաչումը, առանց իսկ ինքնորոշման իրավունքը նշելու, բոլորն էլ Թուրքիայի կողմից պարտադրվող նախապայմաններ են, որոնք դուք անխելամտորեն ընդունել եք՝ տեղի տալով փակ սահմանների նրանց նենգ սպառնալիքին: Այս նախապայմանները եղել և մնում են Թուրքիայի պահանջները, դրանք այն գինն են, որ դուք կամենում եք վճարել թուրք շանտաժիստներին: Շատ երկրներ պատրաստակամորեն կարգավորում են իրենց հարաբերությունները առաց նման միակողմանի նախապայմանների:
Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք համարձակվում տեղի տալ թուրքական շանտաժին, երբ մեր նախնիները այդպես նահատակվել են և այդքան տառապել թուրքերի ձեռքից, այն թուրքերի, որոնք մինչ օրս ժխտում են մի Ցեղասպանություն, որն ընդունում է մնացած աշխարհը:
Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք համարձակվում վատնել մեր քաղաքական կապիտալը, որը մարդիկ, իրենց զոհելով տասնյակ տարիներ ի վեր կառուցել են ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ: Չսխալվե՛ք, արձանագրությունները ստորագրելով, դուք վտանգում եք հենց այդ կապիտալը: Դուք բարոյական իրավունք չունեք դա անելու: Դուք իշխանություն չունեք դա անելու: Եվ մենք թույլ չենք տա, որ դուք դա անեք:
Դուք չեք կարող զրկել մեր ազգին և մեր ժողովրդին իր իրավունքից միմիայն նրա համար, որ դուք ձեզ համարում եք մեր երկրի փրկիչը: Դուք չեք փրկում մեր երկիրը, դուք իջեցնում եք մեզ՝ հասցնելով Թուրքիային ենթակա կարգավիճակի և ուղղակի կողքի դնելով արդարության մեր իրավունքը: Ձեր ջանքերը դատապարտված են անհաջողության: 
Դուք կհիշվեք որպես նախագահ, ով տարավ մեր երկիրը դեպի կախվածություն, ով հիմարաբար առուծախ արեց մեր հողերը, ում սխալ հաշվարկները հասցրին մեզ թուլացված կարգավիճակի: Եթե դուք շարունակեք աշխատել այս արձանագրությունների շուրջ, ձեր ժառանգությունը կլինի պարզապես խոտանված:
Մի փորձեք թաքնվել ձեզ օժանդակող փոքրամասնության հետևում, որոնք կուրորեն աջակցում են ձեր նախաձեռնությունները: Նրանք չեն Սփյուռքի իրական հիմքը: Նրանք համայնքի մեծամասնություն անգամ չեն ներկայացնում: Ի հեճուկս մեր մշտարթուն դիմադրությանը՝ նրանց մշտական դիրքորոշումը պաշտպանելն է կուրորեն և ակնհայտորեն Թուրքիային օժանդակող Միացյալ Նահանգների իրար հաջորդող վարչակազմերին և ԱՄՆ պետդեպարտամենտի քաղաքականությանը։ Դրանք այն նույն մարդիկ են, ովքեր տապալեցին Ազատության օգնության օրենքի 907 բանաձևը, ովքեր օժանդակեցին հայ-թուրքական հաշտեցման աղետալի հանձնաժողովին և ովքեր աջակցեցին Ռիչարդ Հոգլանդի՝ Ցեղասպանությունը ժխտող բարոյապես դատապարտելի մի անձի թեկնածությունը Հայստանում ԱՄՆ դեսպանի պաշտոնում: Մեր համայնքում նրանք այլևս քաղաքական առումով աննշանակալից անձինք են: Մի՛ գայթակղվեք նրանց անիմաստ օժանդակությամբ:
Պարոն նախագահ, դուք վտանգավոր սխալ եք գործում: Հուսով եմ, դուք իմաստությունն ունեք լսելու մեր ժողովրդին և հետ կանգնելու այդ աղետալի համաձայնագրից՝ քանի դեռ մեծագույն վնասը չեք հասցրել մեր երկրին, մեր ժողովրդին և ձեր նախագահությանը:
Հայերեն
Անգլերեն բնօրինակը

----------

Լեռնցի (06.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ էն , ինչ որ կոչում ես սովետական բարդույթ, էդ կոչվումա թասիբ, պետության նկատմամբ հարգանք, որը դառելա լեգիտիմ-չլեգիտիմ տուն-տունիկ:


Ուրեմն լեգիտիմություը տուն-տունիկ ա, միլիոնավոր մարդկանց ընտրությունը, քվեն տունտունիկ ա, բայց ինչ որ թիթիզ մասսայի լոպազանալու ցանկությունը՝ իբր թե՝ մեր նախագեյին էլ են ծափ տալիս, էդ տուն-տունիկ չի հա՞, լուրջ գործ ա: Ամոթ ա էլի, նախարար ջան, մեծ տղա ես, սենց բաներ մի գրի: ի՞նչ հարգանք, ընկեր, ով ուզում ա լինի, որ աթոռին ուզում ա վեր ընգած լինի, եթե գնդակահարում ա անմեղ ժողովրդին, եկել պատուհաս ա դառել էդ ժողովրդի գլխին, որտեղ ուզում ա լռվցնի՝ քուչի բեսեդկից մինչև նախագահի նստավայր, ղալաթ ա արել, ի՞նչ հարգանք, ընկեր, ի՞նչ ծափահարություն, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը, էս ի՞նչ լոպազություններ ա: Երկրում քաղաքացին մի կես բերան բողոքելու իրավունք չունի, գնդակահարում են, մորթում են, հետո էլ ասում են՝ մարդ չէր, խոճկոր էր, արյուն չէր, կոլա էր, չէ կոլա չէր լավ, բենզին էր, էսքանից հետո եկել ասում ես՝ հարգենք, ծափ տանք: Դե ծափ տուր, ապեր, ես ծափ չեմ տալու, ես էդքան ստոր չեմ, որ մարտի մեկով իշխանության եկածին ծափահարեմ, ոչ էլ էդքան ջայլամ եմ, որ աչքս փակեմ, լռեմ, ինչ ա թե՝ նախագահի աթոռն ա զբաղացնում, խորհրդանիշ ա: Իմ համար էլ ա խորհրդանիշ, բայց մարտի մեկի արյունն ա խորհրդանշում, ոչ թե հայոց բանակի գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատար:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009), Երվանդ (06.10.2009), Վիշապ (07.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> Արդյո՞ք հարևաններդ քո ասածի պես են հասկանում քո արարքը: Եթե Ֆրանսիայում հյհոյում ենք մեր պետության լեգիտիմ կամ ոչ լեգիտիմ, բայց փաստացի նախագահին, ամեն դեպքում տարբեր կերպ կարող ա մեկնվի, եկեք ՀՀ-ում սրտներիս ուզածի չափ հայհոյենք, իսկ Ֆրանսիայում լռենք:


Մալադեց քեզ. տեսանք էլի ՀՀ-ում նույնիսկ չհայհոյողներին, ընդամենը դժգոհներին ինչ արեցին: ՀՀ-ում լռենք, Ֆրնասիայում լռենք, ու տենց:  :Bad: Հա վայ մոռացել էի, դու գոհ ես ՀՀ ներկա իրավիճակից:  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Մալադեց քեզ. տեսանք էլի ՀՀ-ում նույնիսկ չհայհոյողներին, ընդամենը դժգոհներին ինչ արեցին: ՀՀ-ում լռենք, Ֆրնասիայում լռենք, ու տենց: Հա վայ մոռացել էի, դու գոհ ես ՀՀ ներկա իրավիճակից:


Հարգելիս, կխնդրեի չզրպարտել, ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, որ գոհ եմ այսօրվա վիճակից, ես ասել եմ միայն, որ այսօր ավելի լավ է, քան երեկ էր, իսկ  ներկան ես տեսնում եմ և բնականաբար գոհ լինել չեմ կարող:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարգելիս, կխնդրեի չզրպարտել, ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, որ գոհ եմ այսօրվա վիճակից, ես ասել եմ միայն, որ այսօր ավելի լավ է, քան երեկ էր, իսկ  ներկան ես տեսնում եմ և բնականաբար գոհ լինել չեմ կարող:


Ինչո՞վ ա լավ, որ լույսը միացնել-անջատելու կնոպկեն Լևոնենց տանը չի՞:

----------

Hay_XY (07.10.2009), Ribelle (06.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչո՞վ ա լավ, որ լույսը միացնել-անջատելու կնոպկեն Լևոնենց տանը չի՞:


Չէ: Դրանով չէ:

----------


## ministr

> Ուրեմն լեգիտիմություը տուն-տունիկ ա, միլիոնավոր մարդկանց ընտրությունը, քվեն տունտունիկ ա, բայց ինչ որ թիթիզ մասսայի լոպազանալու ցանկությունը՝ իբր թե՝ մեր նախագեյին էլ են ծափ տալիս, էդ տուն-տունիկ չի հա՞, լուրջ գործ ա: Ամոթ ա էլի, նախարար ջան, մեծ տղա ես, սենց բաներ մի գրի: ի՞նչ հարգանք, ընկեր, ով ուզում ա լինի, որ աթոռին ուզում ա վեր ընգած լինի, եթե գնդակահարում ա անմեղ ժողովրդին, եկել պատուհաս ա դառել էդ ժողովրդի գլխին, որտեղ ուզում ա լռվցնի՝ քուչի բեսեդկից մինչև նախագահի նստավայր, ղալաթ ա արել, ի՞նչ հարգանք, ընկեր, ի՞նչ ծափահարություն, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը, էս ի՞նչ լոպազություններ ա: Երկրում քաղաքացին մի կես բերան բողոքելու իրավունք չունի, գնդակահարում են, մորթում են, հետո էլ ասում են՝ մարդ չէր, խոճկոր էր, արյուն չէր, կոլա էր, չէ կոլա չէր լավ, բենզին էր, էսքանից հետո եկել ասում ես՝ հարգենք, ծափ տանք: Դե ծափ տուր, ապեր, ես ծափ չեմ տալու, ես էդքան ստոր չեմ, որ մարտի մեկով իշխանության եկածին ծափահարեմ, ոչ էլ էդքան ջայլամ եմ, որ աչքս փակեմ, լռեմ, ինչ ա թե՝ նախագահի աթոռն ա զբաղացնում, խորհրդանիշ ա: Իմ համար էլ ա խորհրդանիշ, բայց մարտի մեկի արյունն ա խորհրդանշում, ոչ թե հայոց բանակի գլխավոր գերագույն հրամանատար:


Արդեն դառնումա տուն-տունիկ... Ոնց որ ցեղասպանություննա դառել տուն-տունիկ: Նույնը վերաբերում ա լեգիտիմությանը: Ում էլ ծափ տանք, ում էլ հարգենք իրա անցյալում հաստատ կլինի մի մութ կետ, կամ շրջան, որի մեջ նույնիսկ արյուն կլինի: Հայաստանում երկնքից իջած հրեշտակը չի կարող դառնալ Նախագահ: Քո տրամաբանությամբ չպետք ա ծափ տայիր շատ շատերին, բայց ծափ ես տալիս...Լավ դա ուրիշ թեմայա: Այսինքն անձնավորելով չի ստացվում, որովհետև ոնց էլ անենք Նախագահից միշտ դժգոհ ենք, անկախ այն բանից թե ով է Նախագահը: Հա, ես մեծ եմ, դրա համար էլ ձեռ տնգելու, խփելու, ճիշտ ու սխալի տրիվիալ պատկերացումներից մի կամ մի քանի մակարդակ բարձր եմ կանգնած: Ճիշտա դրա համար տարիքա պետք, միանգամից չի լինի: Ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին:

----------

davidus (06.10.2009), Շինարար (06.10.2009)

----------


## snow

> Ի դեպ, այսօր առավոտվանից ամերիկահայ ուսանողները  հացադուլ են անում Լոս Անջելեսում  Հայաստանի հյուպատոսարանի մոտ' ընդդեմ արձանագրությունների ստորագրման:


Չեմ կարծում, որ նախաձեռնությունը կարող է որևէ  օգուտ բերել, հիշենք թեկուզ մարտչի 1-ի դեպքերը: ժողովուրդը ոտքի կանգնեց, հացադուլ արեց, իսկ դե վերջը բոլորիս է հայտնի: Չնայած, էլի լավ է, որ գոնե մի բան նախաձեռնել են:

----------

Hay_XY (07.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարգելիս, կխնդրեի չզրպարտել, ես որտե՞ղ եմ ասել, որ գոհ եմ այսօրվա վիճակից, ես ասել եմ միայն, որ այսօր ավելի լավ է, քան երեկ էր, իսկ  ներկան ես տեսնում եմ և բնականաբար գոհ լինել չեմ կարող:


օր՝ գողը ավելի՞ լավ հանցագործ ա, քան մարդասպանը, վատը չի կարող լինել ավելի լավ, վատը մնում ա վատ,,,, իսկ եթե ուզում ես համեմատել ժամանակաշրջաները,, ապա համեմատի «այլ հավասար պայմաներում» մոտեցմամբ,,, այսինքն՝ իշխանություններից անկախ գործոները հաշվի չառնելով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոնց որ ցեղասպանություննա դառել տուն-տունիկ: Նույնը վերաբերում ա լեգիտիմությանը: Ում էլ ծափ տանք, ում էլ հարգենք իրա անցյալում հաստատ կլինի մի մութ կետ, կամ շրջան, որի մեջ նույնիսկ արյուն կլինի: Հայաստանում երկնքից իջած հրեշտակը չի կարող դառնալ Նախագահ:


Չէ մինիստր ջան, անցյալում մութ կետեր ունենալը մի բան ա, սեփական տաս քաղաքացի սպանելով նախագահ ինքնահռչակվելը ուրիշ բան: Արի սենց նայենք հարցին  -  բոլորս էլ անցյալում ու ներկայում մութոտ կետեր ունենք մեր կյանքում, բայց հիմնականում գող, մարդասպան ու ավազակ չենք: Տարբերությունը մեծ ա չէ? Իսկ Հայաստանում ոչ մեկս էլ մեսսիային չենք սպասում, բայց գոնե նվազագույն չափանիշեր ենք դնում որին ուզում ենք մեր նախագահը բավարարի - մարդասպան չլինի, գրել կարդալ իմանա, շատ էշ էշ դուրս չտա, իրա շոֆեռ ախպորը պեռվի կռուգ միլիոնատեր չսարքի: Շատ բան ենք ուզում? Ու եթե մեր ուզածները չեն կատարվում, ու լրիվ հակառական ա լինում, գոնե ուզում ենք դուռակ ծափեր չտանք, ինչ-որ ֆրանսիացու կամ յանկիի մոտ, որ յանիմ ամոթու գետինը չմտնենք: Բա ամոթ բան ա, պիտի համ էլ գետինը մտնենք:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2009), Hay_XY (07.10.2009), Kuk (06.10.2009), Norton (07.10.2009), Վիշապ (07.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռուսաստանի հայերի միության Սոչիի մասնաճյուղի ղեկավար Հակոբ Կոչկոնյանը հայտարարել է, որ հրաժարվում է մասնակցել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպմանը, որը նախատեսվում է հոկտեմբերի 7-ին Դոնի Ռոստովում:
> 
> Այս կերպ Հակոբ Կոչկոնյանն արտահայտելու է իր բողոքը հայ-թուրքական երկկողմ արձանագրությունների դեմ:
> 
> Նշենք, որ Սոչիում մեծ թիվ են կազմում համշենահայերը, որոնք այստեղ են գաղթել Թուրքիայից: Ըստ համշենահայերի' արձանագրություններում առկա հայ-թուրքական սահմանների ճանաչման կետը  վերջ է դնում կորցրած հայրենիքը վերականգնելու հույսը: Կրասնոդարի երկրամասում ապրում են մոտ 200 000 համշենահայեր:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Չեմ ճանաչում Կոչկոնյանին, չգիտեմ ոչ մարդկային, ոչ այլ դրական կամ բացասական կողմերը, սակայն այ էս քաղաքական ակցիան լավն է:
Ու եթե բոլոր հրավիրվածներն էսպիսի ակցիա անեին, գուցե և մի բան ստացվեր: Այ դա իրոք տպավորիչ քայլ կլիներ:

Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ անկախ ցուցարարների թվից, ցույց անում է փոքրամասնություն (ֆորմալ կողմ, ոչ իրական), իսկ այ մեծամասնությունը ներկայացնող ներկայացուցիչները նստում ու համաձայնության են գալիս Սերժի հետ:

----------

Nadine (07.10.2009), Ribelle (07.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

հա ի՞նչ,, հիմա որ սահմաները չճանաչենք, ու ամեն օր գոռանք «Թուրքե՜ր, մենք ձեր քթներից բերելու ենք», մեզ հողեր կտա՞ն… մի քիչ տրամաբանեք,,,, ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում են ուղին, որով մենք հողերը հետ ենք ստանալու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա ի՞նչ,, հիմա որ սահմաները չճանաչենք, ու ամեն օր գոռանք «Թուրքե՜ր, մենք ձեր քթներից բերելու ենք», մեզ հողեր կտա՞ն… մի քիչ տրամաբանեք,,,, ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում են ուղին, որով մենք հողերը հետ ենք ստանալու…


Էս հարցի պատասխանը, Տուրոջանը գիտի, Լեռնեցին: Ասում ա պիտի ազգովի լավ Յարխուշտա պարել սովորենք: Ու հենց կարանանք սաղ ազգով մի հատ յարխուշտա շուրջպարենք, թուրքերը կամովին հողերը հետ կտան: Վոբշեմ, ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն ա պետք բարձրացնել, միևնույն ժամանակ կույս մնալով:

----------

ministr (07.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> հա ի՞նչ,, հիմա որ սահմաները չճանաչենք, ու ամեն օր գոռանք «Թուրքե՜ր, մենք ձեր քթներից բերելու ենք», մեզ հողեր կտա՞ն… մի քիչ տրամաբանեք,,,, ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում են ուղին, որով մենք հողերը հետ ենք ստանալու…


Կարծեմ, ոչ մեկ տարածք ստանոլւ մասին չի խոսացել այստեղ: Խոսքը փաստաթղթի ձևակերպումների մեջ է, թե չէ սահման բացելուն մեծ մասը կողմ է կարծում եմ, բայց ոչ այս փաստաթղթերով, ոչ այս ձևակերպումներով, ոչ արտաքին ճնշման տակ պարտադրված լինելով:

----------


## Chuk

> հա ի՞նչ,, հիմա որ սահմաները չճանաչենք, ու ամեն օր գոռանք «Թուրքե՜ր, մենք ձեր քթներից բերելու ենք», մեզ հողեր կտա՞ն… մի քիչ տրամաբանեք,,,, ո՞նց եք պատկերացնում են ուղին, որով մենք հողերը հետ ենք ստանալու…


Հողաթափերը (չստեր) հագնելու ենք, հողաթափերը (բահեր) վերցնենք, գնանք վեդռո առ վեդռո հողերը բերենք: Դու սպասի, հեսա սահմանը բացվի, տես ոնց ենք հողերը բերելու: Նույնիսկ թաքուն ծրագիր կա, ուզում ենք Մասիսը բերել Հոկտեմբերյան: Մենակ մտածում ենք, թե կանեփի քոլերն ի՞նչ ենք անելու  :Think:

----------

Քամի (07.10.2009)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարծեմ, ոչ մեկ տարածք ստանոլւ մասին չի խոսացել այստեղ: Խոսքը փաստաթղթի ձևակերպումների մեջ է, թե չէ սահման բացելուն մեծ մասը կողմ է կարծում եմ, բայց ոչ այս փաստաթղթերով, ոչ այս ձևակերպումներով, ոչ արտաքին ճնշման տակ պարտադրված լինելով:


ես էլ եմ այս փաստաթղթերին կտրականապես դեմ, 




> արձանագրություններում առկա հայ-թուրքական սահմանների ճանաչման կետը վերջ է դնում կորցրած հայրենիքը վերականգնելու հույսը:


ես սա նկատի ունեի,,,, ուղղակի շատ մարդիկ մեզ չպատկանող հողերից են դեռ խոսում,,, մինչդեռ իրականում մենք Արցախն ենք կորցնում,, որը դե ֆակտո մերն ա,,,, իսկ սփյուռքը եթե իր լոբինգը ուղղեր դեպի Արցախի խնդիրը,, վիճակը այսպիսին չէր լինի.

----------

ministr (07.10.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> ես էլ եմ այս փաստաթղթերին կտրականապես դեմ, 
> 
> 
> ես սա նկատի ունեի,,,, ուղղակի շատ մարդիկ մեզ չպատկանող հողերից են դեռ խոսում,,, մինչդեռ իրականում մենք Արցախն ենք կորցնում,, որը դե ֆակտո մերն ա,,,, իսկ սփյուռքը եթե իր լոբինգը ուղղեր դեպի Արցախի խնդիրը,, վիճակը այսպիսին չէր լինի.


 :Smile:  էլի Սփյուռքն ա մեղավոր՞

----------


## Chuk

> ես էլ եմ այս փաստաթղթերին կտրականապես դեմ, 
> 
> 
> ես սա նկատի ունեի,,,, ուղղակի շատ մարդիկ մեզ չպատկանող հողերից են դեռ խոսում,,, մինչդեռ իրականում մենք Արցախն ենք կորցնում,, որը դե ֆակտո մերն ա,,,, իսկ սփյուռքը եթե իր լոբինգը ուղղեր դեպի Արցախի խնդիրը,, վիճակը այսպիսին չէր լինի.


Էդ ըստ Ա1+-ի Սոչիում ապրող համշենահայերն  են (կամ նրանց մի մասը) այդպես համարում, այլ ոչ թե ակումբցիները... թեև կարծես թե ոչ հեռավոր անցյալում ակումբում էլ էդպես մտածող կար  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> իսկ սփյուռքը եթե իր լոբինգը ուղղեր դեպի Արցախի խնդիրը,, վիճակը այսպիսին չէր լինի.


Կարծում եմ, սփյուռքին չափից մեծ հնարավորություններ ես հատակացնում: Լոբբինգը ավարտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում է տվյալ երկրի պետական շահը, իսկ ԱՄՆ, ԵՄ, ՌԴ շահերից հիմա բխում է հակամարտության լուծումը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարծում եմ, սփյուռքին չափից մեծ հնարավորություններ ես հատակացնում: Լոբբինգը ավարտվում է այնտեղ, որտեղ սկսվում է տվյալ երկրի պետական շահը, իսկ ԱՄՆ, ԵՄ, ՌԴ շահերից հիմա բխում է հակամարտության լուծումը:


համաձայն եմ, որ սփյուռքի հնարավորությունները այս հարցում սահմանափակ են,, բայց որ Ղարաբաղյան հարցը սփյուռքը մղել է երկրորդ պլան դա փաստ է.... չեմ ուզում, որ տպավորություն ստեղծվի,, թե մենակ սփյուռքին եմ մեղադրում,,, Հայաստանի սերժաքոչարյանական իշխանությունները այս դեմարշի հիմնական մեղավորներն են, 
իսկ այս պարագայում, խոսելով սփյուռքի մասին, հիմնականում նկատի ունեմ դաշնակցական սփյուռքը

----------


## dvgray

> Երեկ մեր թղթակցի հետ զրույցում ՀՀԿ փոխնախագահ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Գալուստ Սահակյանը հայտարարել է, թե Սփյուռքում Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմ բողոքողները տականքներ են, եւ մոլախոտը «մեր ազգից դեռեւս չի վերացել»: 
> http://www.hzh.am/


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
էս անմեղսունակը ինչքան խոսա, էնքան հավես ա  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Սերժ Սարգսյանի դահլիճային հանդիպումներին, ինչպես Փարիզում, այնպես էլ` ԱՄՆ-ում, ներկա են գտնվել բացառապես ցուցակագրված մարդիկ: Փարիզում, օրինակ, հանդիպմանը մասնակցած մոտ 90 անձանցից 20-ը եղել են դեսպաններ եւ միջազգային կազմակերպություններում ՀՀ ներկայացուցիչներ, եւս 20-ը եղել են եվրոպական երկրների դեսպանատների եւ հյուպատոսությունների աշխատակիցներ: Իսկ ասուլիսների ժամանակ հնչել են սահմանափակ եւ  ընտրովի հարցեր` ընտրովի լրատվամիջոցների կողմից: Իսկ այն փաստը, որ ՀՀ նախագահի աշխատակազմը կարող է նրա ասուլիսին հրավիրել ընտրովի լրատվամիջոցների, զարմանք ու զայրույթ է առաջացրել մեր սփյուռքահայ գործընկերների մոտ:


լավագույն չեկիստական ոճով …  :Bad:

----------


## Ribelle

Գալուստին հեսա որտեղ բռնեն բողոքողները չգալուստ ու բարի գնալուստ են անելու :LOL:

----------

dvgray (07.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.10.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմ բողոքողները տականքներ են, եւ մոլախոտը «մեր ազգից դեռեւս չի վերացել»: 
> --------
> էս անմեղսունակը ինչքան խոսա, էնքան հավես ա


--------
«Սապոնվելն» իր համար սովորական երևույթ է: Քաղաքական գործիչն իր ազգին տականք է անվանում: )) Էդ էլ ու պրծ: Անբարոյականության գագաթնակետ:

Չնայած, եթե իրենց ազգին կարողանում են գնդակահարել, տականք անվանելն իրենց համար սովորական բան է:

----------


## ministr

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> Չեմ ճանաչում Կոչկոնյանին, չգիտեմ ոչ մարդկային, ոչ այլ դրական կամ բացասական կողմերը, սակայն այ էս քաղաքական ակցիան լավն է:
> Ու եթե բոլոր հրավիրվածներն էսպիսի ակցիա անեին, գուցե և մի բան ստացվեր: Այ դա իրոք տպավորիչ քայլ կլիներ:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ անկախ ցուցարարների թվից, ցույց անում է փոքրամասնություն (ֆորմալ կողմ, ոչ իրական), իսկ այ մեծամասնությունը ներկայացնող ներկայացուցիչները նստում ու համաձայնության են գալիս Սերժի հետ:


Օհո.. պարզվումա Սոչիում 200000 համշենահայ կա ու դեռ իրենց հողերն էլ հետ են ուզում, ու ուզում են մեզնից: Շատ լավա: Ամերիկայերը գոնե Հայ Դատի գրասենյակ ունեն ու մի բան անում են, իսկ նշված 200000-ը ոտը գցելա ոտին, մեկ ել առը հա բռնում պրոտոկոլ ենք ստորագրում, ու մարդկանց փայփայած հույսը (չգիտես ինչի էին փայփայում) հայդա..

----------


## murmushka

թե ինչպես դիմավորեցին Սերժին Լիբանանում 

Սերժի ձեռագիրը, այս անգամ էլ հայը ծեծվեց նրա պատճառով





ապահովել Սերժի անվտանգությունը, մարդ էլ սենց վախենա 72 տոկոս իրեն ձայն տված, իրեն պաշտպանած ժողովդրից

----------

Chuk (07.10.2009), Kuk (07.10.2009), Norton (07.10.2009), snow (07.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.10.2009), Տրիբուն (07.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Գալուստին հեսա որտեղ բռնեն բողոքողները չգալուստ ու բարի գնալուստ են անելու


Ինքը գալուստած ունի էտ բռնողններին օբյեկտիվորեն...Էտ որ գալուստնները էսօր տենց ուժեղ չախում են էտ պատվերով "բողոքողններին" էտ հենց սփյուռքահայերի մեղքն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր. Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացվել–չբացվելը ու Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատելը այս պահին ամենաշատը պետք է Սերժին ու իր թայֆային, իրենց եկամուտները կարգավորելու ու իշխանությունը պահելու համար։ Սա ընդհամենը իրենց բիզնես նախագիծն է։ Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացվելը այնքանով է ձեռնտու հայաստանի ժողովդրին, որ մի ինչ–որ ժամանակ էլ Հայաստանի սոցիալ–տնտեսական դրությունը շարունակվելու է նույն կերպ յոլա տարվել ավազակների կողմից, այսինքն սա Հայաստանի կառավարության ողորմելի ճիգերն են իբր փրկելու Հայաստանի չեղած տնտեսությունը։ Սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը առանձնապես շահելու է սույն տգետների կողմից կառավարվելու դեպքում, քանի որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը վատ վիճակում է ոչ այն պատճառով, որ Թուրքիայի սահմանը փակ է, այլ հենց այն պատճառով, որ տգետ, սահմանափակ ու ագահ մարդիկ են կառավարում այս երկիրը։ Ի վերջո իրենք ընդհամենը շահում են թուրքական ապրանքների Վրաստանի տարածքով անցնելու ծախսերը, ու ես չեմ կարծում թե այդ ծախսերն են մեղավոր, որ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը չի զարգանում, Հայաստանի կառավարությունը թերևս կարող էր հարկային քաղաքականությունը բարելավել, այդ խնդիրը մեղմացնելու համար, ինչը չի արվել, այսինքն պարզ է սրանց նպատակը՝ իշխանությունը ձգել ու շարունակել կթել բռի ու անգրագետ ձևերով։ Ուստի այս պարագայում անձամբ ինձ ավելի շատ ձեռնտու է ոչ թե Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացումը, այլ այս առիթով հնարավորինս Սերժին խրելը չորս կողմից, ես գերադասում եմ մեկ–երկու տարի տնտեսական ցնցում տանել, բայց այս տգետներից ազատվել, քան թե երկարատև յոլա գնալ մինչև վերջնական փլուզումը։ Առաջին դեպքում հույս կա երկիրը կարգավորելու, մարդկանց աշխատեցնելու ու ոտքի կանգնեցնելու, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում ոչ մի բանի հույս չկա, անհուսալի կառավարությունը նույնն է թե ծակ տակով ու փտած առագաստով նավը օվկիանոսի մեջնտեղում։ Այնպես որ այս պահին սփյուռքահայերը Սերժին խրելով ուղղակիորեն սատարում են Հայաստանին, թեպետ մեծամասամբ անգիտակցորեն։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.10.2009), Արշակ (07.10.2009), Տրիբուն (07.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Թյո՛ւ, արնախում:

*Նախարա՞ր*, արի տենանք ինչ ես ասում. հիմա էս տղեն պետքա սերժին ծափ տա՞: Հիմա սերժը էս տղու համար ի՞նչ ա խարհրդանշում՝ նախագա՞հ, թե՞ իրա մայկի վրի արյունը, թե՞ գլխի վերքերը: Բայց չէ, ավելի լավ ա՝ դու վիդեոները նայի, տես հո մեջը սերժին չեն քրֆում, որ գնանք պատասխան ուզենք, տենանք էդ ո՞վ ա համարձակվել.. այ այ այ, նա մեր նախագահն է, չդիպչեք նրա արժանապատվությանը: Սենց բան սկի եվրոգոմիկները չեն ասում :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Էդ ովա ծափ տալու անուն տվել որ կախվել եք ծափերից??? Ես ծափի անուն տվել եմ? Ով որ տվելա ծափի հարցերով իրան: Էդ տղեն թող իրան խփողից նեղանա, թե Լիբանանի ոստիկանությունը ենթարկվումա Ալիկ Սարգսյանին? Եթովպիայում էսօր ոնց ուզումա լինի մի 5 հոգի մեռած կլնի սովից, կարողա ՍՍ-ի լեգիտիմության դեմ հացադուլի էին նստած, չճշտենք մի հատ? Ինչ վերաբերումա էդ տղուն, հա լավա անում բողոքումա: Ոստիկանների պահանջներին չի ենթարկվել, հարձակվելա դուբինկով կերելա գլխին: Եվ ինչ? ՍՍ-նա ասել գնացել գլուխը ջարդեք? Ամեն դեպքում հայի արյուն տեսնելը շատ ցավալիա:

Հիմա էլ անցաք եվրոգոմիկների հետ համեմատվելուն??? Թարգեք:

----------


## ministr

Լիբանանում ի միջի այլոց բողոքի ակցիան ընթանում էր հայկական պաստառներով, դատելով նկարներից, իսկ օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում չգիտես ինչու անգլերեն: Լայաղ չէին արել հայերեն գրեին, թե էդ "ուրիշների" համար էր:

----------


## ministr

Էն նախավերջին նկարում Դե Նիրոն չի?  :Hands Up:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (07.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Եթովպիայում էսօր ոնց ուզումա լինի մի 5 հոգի մեռած կլնի սովից, կարողա ՍՍ-ի լեգիտիմության դեմ հացադուլի էին նստած, չճշտենք մի հատ?


Աֆրիկյան մի շարք երկրներում էլ մարդկանց կախում են, որոշ երկրներում էլ դեռևս թագավորներ կան, ոմանք դեռ ստրկատիրական կարգերում են ու....... այսպես շարունակ
կուզենայի իմանալ ինչ կցուցանե Ձեր առակը
որ լավ են արել խբել են՞ ու Սերժն էլ հեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեչ կապ չունի՞

----------


## murmushka

Ոստիկանական մահակները «անգործ» չմնացին
11:55 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Այսօր առավոտյան համահայկական ուղեւորության շրջանակում Լիբանանում գտնվող Սերժ Սարգսյանը այցելել է Կիլիկիո կաթողիկոսարան:

Հիշեցնենք,որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին երեկ Բեյրութում դիմավորել  են հազարավոր ցուցարարներ: Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների' բողոքի ակցիային մասնակցել է մոտ 10000 լիբանանահայ, որոնք պահանջել են չստորագրել հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները:

Բացի այդ երթ էր կազմակերպվել «Հաբթուր» հյուրանոցի դիմաց, ուր իջեւանել էր հայկական պատվիրակությունը: 

«100 տարի հայոց հարցի համար պայքարելուց հետո, ինչպես կարող է մեր թշնամին դառնալ մեր բարեկամը մեկ ակնթարթում»,-կարծում է բեյրութահայ գործարար Կոկո Մարաշլյանը:

 Ցուցարարները ցրվել են ուշ երեկոյան, երբ նրանց ուղերձով դիմել է Արամ Ա կաթողիկոսը:

Ի դեպ, թեեւ ցույցը խաղաղ է եղել, սակայն  տեղի է ունեցել բախում որոշ ցուցարարների եւ ոստիկանների միջեւ, ինչի արդյունքում մի քանիսը ստացել են  թեթեւ վնասվածքներ  ոստիկանական մահակներից:

Բողոքի ակցիան կազմակերպել էին երեք ավանդական հայկական կուսակցությունները' ՀՅԴ-ն, ՌԱԿ-ը. ՍԴՀԿ-ն:

Մինչեւ լուսաբաց շարունակվել է ՀՅԴ երիտասարդների նստացույցը  Հայոց եղեռնի հուշահամալիրի կողքին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օհո.. պարզվումա Սոչիում 200000 համշենահայ կա ու դեռ իրենց հողերն էլ հետ են ուզում, ու ուզում են մեզնից: Շատ լավա: Ամերիկայերը գոնե Հայ Դատի գրասենյակ ունեն ու մի բան անում են, իսկ նշված 200000-ը ոտը գցելա ոտին, մեկ ել առը հա բռնում պրոտոկոլ ենք ստորագրում, ու մարդկանց փայփայած հույսը (չգիտես ինչի էին փայփայում) հայդա..


Մինիստր ջան, դու սփյուռքահայերից ի՞նչ ռեակցիա ես սպասում… ի՞նչ անեն որ գոհ ըլնես… որ կողմ լինեին ու աղ-ու-հացով դիմավորեին պիտի ասեիր "ապրեք մեր ազգին օգնում ե՞ք" թե՞ պիտի ասեիր "Սերժին պոդդերժկա են անում, իսկ սա իրա ժողովրդին ստրկացրել ա… սփյուռքն ի՞նչ գիտի կյանքը հայաստանում ոնց ա"… թե՞ մի հատ թղթի վրա իրանց բողոքները գրեն ու "ճաշկերույթ պարահանդեսի" ժամանակ մեծ շուքով հանձնեին… միգուցե "կառուցողական ընդդիմանային՞"… 

ապեր, լավ են աանում ինչ որ անում են… եթե Սերժը էնքան տավար ա որ "հավերժ զարմացածավախեցածախառը" գագիկ հարութունյանին ու  էն տականքին հետը առած գնում ա սշյուռքի կարծիքն իմանալու, թող պատրաստ լինի լսել… ես սփյուռքի չեմ արդարացնում, բայց ոչ էլ մեղադրում եմ … ես էլ եմ սփյուռք ասեք ինչ դիրք բռնեմ, բռնեմ… ինչ դիրք էլ բռնեմ կասեք Հայաստանի գործերին մի խառնվի… բայց Սերժն էլ եկել ա ուզում ա իմանա ինչ ենք մտածում…

…դուրսը պետք ա հասկանա որ Սերժը մեծ, *մեծ* *մեծ* պրոբլեմ ունի ոչ միայն ներսում այլև դրսում… որ նրա վրա ստավկա անելը վտանգավոր ա, որ ժողովուրդը չի մոռացել ու չի ներում…

----------

Վիշապ (07.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Աֆրիկյան մի շարք երկրներում էլ մարդկանց կախում են, որոշ երկրներում էլ դեռևս թագավորներ կան, ոմանք դեռ ստրկատիրական կարգերում են ու....... այսպես շարունակ
> կուզենայի իմանալ ինչ կցուցանե Ձեր առակը
> որ լավ են արել խբել են՞ ու Սերժն էլ հեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեչ կապ չունի՞


Առակս էն կցուցանի, որ ՍՍ-ը ինչովա մեղավոր, որ էդ երիտասարդը բողոքի ակցիա անկացնելու ժամանակ անտեսել ա որոշակի կանոններ որ սահմանվում են տվյալ երկրի ոստիկանության կողմից, ընդհարվելա ոստիկանության հետ և ստացելա մարմնական վնասվածք? Նման դեպքեր Լիբանանում համարյա ամեն օր լինում են: Հասկանալի ա Մարտի 1-ի և ընդդիմությանը ճնշելու ավազակային հարձակումների միջև զուգահեռ անցկացնելու գայթակղությունը, բայց սա չես կարծում որ մի քիչ այլ դեպքա? Մարդը նույն ձևի կարող էր բողոքել ասենք Երուսաղեմի հայկական եկեղեցու դեմ տարվող քաղաքականության դեմ, ոստիկանության հետ մտնել բախման մեջ և ստանալ նման մարմնական վնասվածքներ, ինչը բնականաբար և միանշանակ ցավալի է:
Իսկ իմ գրառումից հեչ չէր հետևում, որ լավ են արել խբել են:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, դու սփյուռքահայերից ի՞նչ ռեակցիա ես սպասում… ի՞նչ անեն որ գոհ ըլնես… որ կողմ լինեին ու աղ-ու-հացով դիմավորեին պիտի ասեիր "ապրեք մեր ազգին օգնում ե՞ք" թե՞ պիտի ասեիր "Սերժին պոդդերժկա են անում, իսկ սա իրա ժողովրդին ստրկացրել ա… սփյուռքն ի՞նչ գիտի կյանքը հայաստանում ոնց ա"… թե՞ մի հատ թղթի վրա իրանց բողոքները գրեն ու "ճաշկերույթ պարահանդեսի" ժամանակ մեծ շուքով հանձնեին… միգուցե "կառուցողական ընդդիմանային՞"… 
> 
> ապեր, լավ են աանում ինչ որ անում են… եթե Սերժը էնքան տավար ա որ "հավերժ զարմացածավախեցածախառը" գագիկ հարութունյանին ու  էն տականքին հետը առած գնում ա սշյուռքի կարծիքն իմանալու, թող պատրաստ լինի լսել… ես սփյուռքի չեմ արդարացնում, բայց ոչ էլ մեղադրում եմ … ես էլ եմ սփյուռք ասեք ինչ դիրք բռնեմ, բռնեմ… ինչ դիրք էլ բռնեմ կասեք Հայաստանի գործերին մի խառնվի… բայց Սերժն էլ եկել ա ուզում ա իմանա ինչ ենք մտածում…
> 
> …դուրսը պետք ա հասկանա որ Սերժը մեծ, *մեծ* *մեծ* պրոբլեմ ունի ոչ միայն ներսում այլև դրսում… որ նրա վրա ստավկա անելը վտանգավոր ա, որ ժողովուրդը չի մոռացել ու չի ներում…


Մեֆ ջան բողոքում են լավ են անում, բողոքին ովա բան ասում? Տարօրինակ կլիներ եթե չբողոքեին:

Իմ էդ գրառումը վերաբերում էր համշենահայերին, որ մեկ էլ զարթնել են: Հայ Դատի գրասենյակնա բողոքում, էդ գործին սատարող ամերիկահայերն են բողոքում, լիբանանահայ համայնքնա բողոքում, լրիվ հասկանում եմ: Մարդիկ վիզ են դնում Հայ Դատի համար, պայքարում են, ու մեկ էլ ՍՍ-ը ջրումա սաղ: Ով լիներ չբողոքեր: Ու մեկ էլ առը հա համշենահայ... որ պարզվումա ուզումա Սոչիից գնա Համշեն  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Ապ, իսկ որ դրսին ցույց տվեցին, որ ՍՍ-ը պրոբլեմ ունի էս հարցում ինչներսա ավելանում? Առհասարակ պարզ չի, թե ինչիա գնացել ընկել երկրե երկիր, եթե էդ արձանագրությունը մեկա ստորագրելուա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան բողոքում են լավ են անում, բողոքին ովա բան ասում? Տարօրինակ կլիներ եթե չբողոքեին:
> 
> Իմ էդ գրառումը վերաբերում էր համշենահայերին, որ մեկ էլ զարթնել են: Հայ Դատի գրասենյակնա բողոքում, էդ գործին սատարող ամերիկահայերն են բողոքում, լիբանանահայ համայնքնա բողոքում, լրիվ հասկանում եմ: Մարդիկ վիզ են դնում Հայ Դատի համար, պայքարում են, ու մեկ էլ ՍՍ-ը ջրումա սաղ: Ով լիներ չբողոքեր: *Ու մեկ էլ առը հա համշենահայ... որ պարզվումա ուզումա Սոչիից գնա Համշեն* 
> 
> *Ապ, իսկ որ դրսին ցույց տվեցին, որ ՍՍ-ը պրոբլեմ ունի էս հարցում ինչներսա ավելանում?* Առհասարակ պարզ չի, թե ինչիա գնացել ընկել երկրե երկիր, եթե էդ արձանագրությունը մեկա ստորագրելուա:


ապեր,իրանք էլ զարթոնք են ապրում… վատ չի չէ՞… կարային ըտենց էլ անջատված մնային…

մեզ հիմա դրել են մի մասսայի տեղ որի գլղին որ խփում են հանգստանում նստում ա… սա շատ վատ խարակտերիստիկա ա… մի ձև պետք ա հասկացնել որ ծեծուջարդով հարցեր չես լուծի… ուրիշ տեղ եթե սենց բան լիներ, կասեին "գնա քո հարցերը լուծի, նոր կղոսենք" իսկ սրա հետ ղոսում են որովհետև գիտեն որ մի երկու հոգու խփելու ա ու հանգստանանք… իսկ սա մեր մասին հեչ լավ չի խոսում… ապեր վատին լավ չես կարող ասել ոչ մի տեղ, իսկ սա վատ չի հանցագործ ա ու մենք չենք կարող լռել, մեզ ա վնաս ասում են "իրանք տենց են սովոր, ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել"

----------


## Rammer

> ապեր,իրանք էլ զարթոնք են ապրում… վատ չի չէ՞… կարային ըտենց էլ անջատված մնային…
> 
> մեզ հիմա դրել են մի մասսայի տեղ որի գլղին որ խփում են հանգստանում նստում ա… սա շատ վատ խարակտերիստիկա ա… մի ձև պետք ա հասկացնել որ ծեծուջարդով հարցեր չես լուծի… ուրիշ տեղ եթե սենց բան լիներ, կասեին "գնա քո հարցերը լուծի, նոր կղոսենք" իսկ սրա հետ ղոսում են որովհետև գիտեն որ մի երկու հոգու խփելու ա ու հանգստանանք… իսկ սա մեր մասին հեչ լավ չի խոսում… ապեր վատին լավ չես կարող ասել ոչ մի տեղ, իսկ սա վատ չի հանցագործ ա ու մենք չենք կարող լռել, մեզ ա վնաս ասում են "իրանք տենց են սովոր, ուրիշ բան չեն տեսել"


Ձաձ հիմա ինչ անենք? Սերժը ստորագրի թե չէ? Դու որ լինեիր ինչ կանեիր?

----------


## ministr

Ես մուսուլմանների զարթոնքին շատ չեմ հավատում, բայց եթե որոշել են ապրեն թող ապրեն  :Smile: 

Մեծ հաշվով ինչ կա էդ էլ ասում են: Մեզ մոտ հենց ծեծուջարդով էլ լուծում են: Մարդիկ հենա ուզեցին մի բան փոխեն, 10 զոհ տվեցին: Ու սպանողը ՍՍ-ը կամ Քոչարյանը չէր, այլ էն տավարը, որ 5000-ով ծախվեց գնաց, ու էլի կծախվի հենց ժամանակը գա: Իսկ սփյուռքահային ու աշխարհին էս ամեն ինչը էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի, սա կյանքը ցույց տվեց ոչ թե ես եմ ենթադրում: Եթե չլիներ էս հայ-թուրքական հարցը ու ՍՍ-ը գնար սփյուռքահայ օջախների հետ հանդիպման, կտեսնեինք թե ինչ ծաղիկ փուչիկներով կդիմավորեին, ոնց որ միշտ դիմավորել են: Էն, որ ներսում սաղս ճռռում ենք, ստեղ մարդուն խոճկորից չեն ջոկում, էդ քիչ հետաքրքրող բանա,  իսկ հենց կպավ իրենց "պետքական" հայ-թուրքական հարցին դառավ Հայրենիքի դավաճան, չգիտեմ ինչ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձաձ հիմա ինչ անենք? Սերժը ստորագրի թե չէ? Դու որ լինեիր ինչ կանեիր?


ու՞մ տեղը լինեի, Ռամ ջան…

Ես պայմանագրերին դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց Սերժը չպիտի ստորագրի, ինքը իրավունք չունի…

Ձևը անբողջ ժողովրդի ոտքի կանգնելն ա մի նպատակով… Սերժին հանելը…  խզմալյաններով գործը գլուխ չի գա… ռադիկալ քայլեր են պետք… ռադիկալ… չափավորությունն ու հանդուրժողականությունն այլևս օգտակար հատկանիշներ չեն… ցավոք…Մոլդավիա

----------


## ministr

Ապեր հաշվի էդ անտերը ստորագրած պրծածա: Ինչ ռադիկալ ինչ բան: Ռադիկալի ժամանակը փետրվարին էր, որ անցավ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես մուսուլմանների զարթոնքին շատ չեմ հավատում, բայց եթե որոշել են ապրեն թող ապրեն


ապեր մթոմ շատ շատ ենք հիմա էլ պոզուպոչկպցնենք… եթե ասում են հայ ենք վսյո… ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր հաշվի էդ անտերը ստորագրած պրծածա: Ինչ ռադիկալ ինչ բան: Ռադիկալի ժամանակը փետրվարին էր, որ անցավ:


տենց ա ընգեր, բայց տեսականորեն դեռ հնարավոր ա… տեսականորեն

----------


## Rammer

> ու՞մ տեղը լինեի, Ռամ ջան…
> 
> Ես պայմանագրերին դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց Սերժը չպիտի ստորագրի, ինքը իրավունք չունի…
> 
> Ձևը անբողջ ժողովրդի ոտքի կանգնելն ա մի նպատակով… Սերժին հանելը…  խզմալյաններով գործը գլուխ չի գա… ռադիկալ քայլեր են պետք… ռադիկալ… չափավորությունն ու հանդուրժողականությունն այլևս օգտակար հատկանիշներ չեն… ցավոք…Մոլդավիա


Ասեմ ինչի եմ հարցնում...  Բովնադակային առումով արի նայենք...
Էսօր Սերժը չի ու ուրիշ լեգիտիմ նախագահ է: Գերհոպարնները դեմ են տավել ասում են սահմանը պետք ա բացեք: Հիմա հնարավոր ա քո կարծիքվ հիմնավորել գեր հոպարնների մոտ կամ ուրիշ բան առաջարկել որ համ իրենց համար լավ լինի համ էլ մեր ու ցեղասպանության կոզրն էլ մնա ? 
Հետաքրքիր է կա ինչ-որ մեկը որ ավելի լավ քաղաքական լուծում կարող է առաջարկել քան էս նախաստորագրվածներն են, հաշվի առնելով ներկայիս իրավիճակը, գերտերությունների շահագռգռվածությունն ու ճնշումնները...

----------

Տատ (07.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Ասեմ, որ իմ վերլուծությունը չէ, բայց հետաքրքիր է, ահագին համաձայնություն առաջացավ մոտս:
Գերհոպարնները դեմ են տվել ասում են սահմանը պետք ա բացեք: Դեմ են տվել և մեզ և Թուրքիային: Սովորաբար երրորդ գերհոպարներ մի բան որ ստիպում են, նպատակը այդ ստիպվածին թուլացնելն է: Հիմա Հայաստանը թուլացնելու իմաստ կամ տեղ էլ չկա, բայց Թուրքիային՝ այո: Այս փաստաթղթերը նրանց այդքան էլ հարմար ու հրաշալի չեն, լիքը անորոշություններ կան, որոնք կարելի է և իրենց դեմ շուռ տալ: Եվրոպան հաստատ պատրաստ չէ Թուրքիային ներս թողնել, այնպես որ Քուրդական, հայկական հարցերը չեն վերանա:

Քանի որ մենք երկուսս էլ ստիպված ենք քայլել քերհոպարների աչքի տակ, նա, ով առաջինը կկորցնի նյարդերը և դուրս կգցվի գնացքից, կորցնում է ահագին բան: Իսկույն մյուսը հիստերիկ կոչերով կսկսի գոռալ՝ տեսա՞ք, տեսա՞ք, սրանց հետ խոսել հնարավոր չէ, մենք այսքա՜ն  ուզում էինք, բայց դրանք ամեն ինչ խախտեցին: 
Եթե ՍՍ չստորագրի, դա կանեն թուրքերը:
Իսկ հիմա նրանք ձերքերը հաճույքից շփելով նայում են, թե ինչպես ենք մենք իրար հոշոտում ու հերթական կոզիրը իրենց նվեր պատրաստում:

Պայմանագրերը լղոզված են, հենց այն վտանգավոր կետերը անորոշ են: Դրանք դեռ որոշումներ չեն և պետք է սառնասրտորեն օգտագործել մեր շահերին: Իսկ չէ՞ որ ՍՍ սառնասիրտ է :Think: :: Թուրքիայի դռդռոցը կարող է սկսվել երկրորդ փուլում, հաջորդ պայմանագրերի ժամանակ:
Ես ինքս դեռ վախենում եմ այդ ստորագրությունից, բայց արդեն պակաս:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.10.2009), Rammer (08.10.2009), REAL_ist (07.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչ–որ շատ ճոխացրեցիք այս պատմությունը։ Գերհոպարներ, ֆլան–ֆստան… 
Թուրքիայի սահմանի բացման վերաբերյալ այս ողջ աժիոտաժը ֆարս է։ Նախ հենց հիմիկվա դրությամբ ցանկացած հայ կարող է ազատ գնալ Թուրքիա, և ցանկացած թուրք կարող է գալ Հայաստան։ Երևան–Ստամբուլ չարթերային թռիչքները 10 տարուց ավել թեպետ ընդհատումներով գործում են։ Վերգետնյա սահմանի բացման մասին է ողջ բազարը, որի համար Հայաստանը պարզապես ճանաչում է Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանը՝ դրանով իսկ բացառելով որևէ հողային պահանջ Թուրքիայից, թեկուզ վերացականորեն՝ եթե նույնիսկ Թուրքիան ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, Հայաստանը ճանաչում է այլ երկրների տարածային ամբողջականությունը՝ իսկ այլ երկրների մեջ մտնում է նաև Ադրբեջանը, համաձայնվում է պետական մակարդակով քննարկել պատմական հարցերը՝ իսկ դրանց քննարկման հնարավորությունը Թուրքիային տալով, մենք նաև հնարավորություն ենք տալիս Թուրքիային անվերջ ձգձգել կարևոր հարցերը, լիքը խաղեր տալ, մինչև մի սերունդ էլ փոխվի, ու Թուրքիան այդ ժամանակ նույնիսկ հանգիստ կարող է ճանաչել ցեղասպանությունը, առանց անհանգստանալու մեծ փոխհատուցումների մասին։ 
Ու այդպիսով Թուրքիան ազատվում է հնարավոր գլխացավանքներից, մի քիչ պաձեռժկա է անում փոքր ախպորը՝ Ադրբեջանին, ինքը ազատվում է սահմանը փակելու համար միջազգային կոշտ քննադատություններից ու հնարավոր շանտաժներից։ Հայաստանը ստանում է Թուրքիայի հետ վերգետնյա բաց սահման՝ ծամոն–շակալադ–զուգարանի թուղթ–եվրոլուսամուտների պլաստիկներ ու լիքը այլ զահրումար քյասար ներմուծելու ու սերժանտների բիզնեսը ահագին թեթևացնելու համար, քանզի ճգնաժամոտ վիճակ ա, փողերը քչանում են, «Բենթլի»–ներն ու «Լեքսուս»–ները թարմացնել է պետք, դաչաների վրա էլ հարկեր ու սենյակներ ավելացնելու գորՁ կա իրա ունիտազով–կաֆելով… Էսքան բան։

----------


## REAL_ist

Չարաչար սխալվում ես, Վիշապ ջան: Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դեպքում պատասխանատվության և վնասների հատուցման հարցը լուծվելու է Թուրքիայի հետ համաձայնության միջոցով: Եթե նման համաձայնությունը ներառի տարածքների վերադարձ, ապա որևի տեսակի սահմանների ճանաչումը դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խոչընդոտել: Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանները արդեն իսկ պահպանվում են և անձեռնմխելի են միջազգային իրավունքի հիմնարար սկզբունքների` տարածքային ամբողջականության և սահմանների անխախտելիություն սկզբունքների ուժով: Դրանց համաձայն Թուրքիաի ներկայիս սահմանները պաշտպանվում են անկախ ՀՀ կամքից և ճանաչումից:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հայաստանը ճանաչում է այլ երկրների տարածային ամբողջականությունը՝ իսկ այլ երկրների մեջ մտնում է նաև Ադրբեջանը


Իսկ ովա ասել, որ Հայաստանը ներկա դրությամբ չի ճանաչում այլ երկրների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը? :Shok: 
Հայաստանը պարզապես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը դիտարկում է ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքից ելնելով: Դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանը չի հարգում տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը: Նույն կերպ Ադրբեջանը հարգումա ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը, սակայն պնդումա, որ այն ներկա իրավիճակում և նման ձևով չի կարող կիրառվել:

----------

Lion (07.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չարաչար սխալվում ես, Վիշապ ջան: Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման դեպքում պատասխանատվության և վնասների հատուցման հարցը լուծվելու է Թուրքիայի հետ համաձայնության միջոցով: Եթե նման համաձայնությունը ներառի տարածքների վերադարձ, ապա որևի տեսակի սահմանների ճանաչումը դրան ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խոչընդոտել: Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանները արդեն իսկ պահպանվում են և անձեռնմխելի են միջազգային իրավունքի հիմնարար սկզբունքների` տարածքային ամբողջականության և սահմանների անխախտելիություն սկզբունքների ուժով: Դրանց համաձայն Թուրքիաի ներկայիս սահմանները պաշտպանվում են անկախ ՀՀ կամքից և ճանաչումից:


Դե իհարկե, հրես, Թուրքիան ակտիվորեն մեզ հետ կքննարկի պատմությունը, մեզնից շտապ կպահանջի բոլոր փաստերն ու ապացույցները, ու համոզվելով, որ ինքը ցեղասպանություն է արել, կասի՝ վայ, բա սահմանը սխալ եք ճանաչել, ա՛յ Մուշ–Ալաշկերտ–Արդահանով պիտի անցնի մեր սահմանը, իսկ մնացածը ձերն ա, այ ախպեր, թե չէ որ ստորագրեցիք, որ ճանաչում եք սահմանը, մենք էլ շշկռվեցինք, ամոթ էլ ա… առեք–առեք… :Tongue: 
Ինչ–ինչ, բայց հայերս կարող ենք ինչքան ասես հարիֆ ու դեբիլ լինել, որը մեր կարծիքով իհարկե ազնվություն ու քաջություն է, բայց թուրքերը չեն կարող, որը մեր հարիֆ կարծիքով իհարկե վախկոտություն է, իսկ իրականում՝ շուստրիություն։
Կարճ կասեմ՝ սա անշուշտ նահանջ ու զիջում է Հայաստանի կողմից, ուրիշ բան, որ Հայաստանը այլ բան անել արդեն չի կարող, որովհետև վաղուց է ցանել էն, ինչ հիմա հնձում է։ Բեսամթ «դիվանագետ» կառավարություններ ունենալու պատճառով է։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Մի քիչ սառը նայեք ժողովուրդ, ոնցոր առաջին անգամ եք հանդիպում մեր հեռուստաընկերությունների «օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատբության» հետ: Նորմալ երևույթ ա, Հայաստանի համար: Իսկ Սերժն էլ սենց բաներից հետո դժվար լրջորեն իր կարծիքը փոխի, իրա համար կարևորը հող շատ չտալն ա, թե չէ սահմանը եթե լավ պայմաններով կարանա բացի առանց ոչ մեկին նայելու կբացի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ովա ասել, որ Հայաստանը ներկա դրությամբ չի ճանաչում այլ երկրների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը?
> Հայաստանը պարզապես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը դիտարկում է ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքից ելնելով: Դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանը չի հարգում տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը: Նույն կերպ Ադրբեջանը հարգումա ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը, սակայն պնդումա, որ այն ներկա իրավիճակում և նման ձևով չի կարող կիրառվել:


Հենց բանն այն է, որ ոչ մեկ էլ չի ասել։ Բայց ոչ մեկ էլ չի ասել, որ ճանաչում է։ Բայց այս արձանագրություններով շեշտելը, որ ճանաչում է, արդեն նշանակում է՝ որ ճանաչում է։ :Tongue: 
Եթե մի տեղ տարածքների կոնֆլիկտ կա, ապա նման կոպիտ «ճանաչողական» արտահայտություններ երրորդ երկրի հետ չեն անում։ Կոնֆլիկտը լուծելուց հետո նոր՝ պայմանագրով հաստատում են։ Հակառակ պարագայում լրիվ անհեթեթություն է միջազգային իրավունքի նորմը խցկել Թուրքիայի սահմանը բացելու հետ կապված արձանագրություններում։ Սա քաղաքական տուկատություն է առնվազն։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց ոչ մեկ էլ չի ասել, որ ճանաչում է։


Նորից սխալվում ես: ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն է "ասել": Սահմանադրության 9-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն ՀՀ-ն իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը իրականացնում միջազգային իրավունքի սկզբունքներին և նորմերին համապատասխան: Տարածքային ամբողջականությունը միջազգային իրավունքի հանրաճանաչ սկզբունքներից է: 
Բացի դրանից Հայաստանը բազմաթիվ բազմակողմ և երկկողմ պայմանագրերով ճանաչում է և պարտավորվում է հարգել տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը: Թուրքիայի հետ այս պայմանագիրը առաջինը չի այդ հարցում :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> կասի՝ վայ, բա սահմանը սխալ եք ճանաչել


Նորից եմ կրկնում, տարածքների վերադարձ հնարավորա միայն հենց Թուրքիայի այս կամ այն ձևով արտահայտված համաձայնությամբ, իսկ նման սցենարը քիչ հավանական է: Նույնիսկ նման դեպքում ոչ մի իրավական նշանակություն չի ունենա ներկայիս սահմանների ճանաչումը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորից սխալվում ես: ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունն է "ասել": Սահմանադրության 9-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն ՀՀ-ն իր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը իրականացնում միջազգային իրավունքի սկզբունքներին և նորմերին համապատասխան: Տարածքային ամբողջականությունը միջազգային իրավունքի հանրաճանաչ սկզբունքներից է: 
> Բացի դրանից Հայաստանը բազմաթիվ բազմակողմ և երկկողմ պայմանագրերով ճանաչում է և պարտավորվում է հարգել տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը: Թուրքիայի հետ այս պայմանագիրը առաջինը չի այդ հարցում


Հարգելիս, ի սեր Աստծո, արի դեմագոգիայով չզբաղվենք։ Մեր Սահմանդրության մեջ շատ բան է ասվում, բայց չի ասվում թե Հայաստանը ի՞նչ է անում տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքի հետ պատերազմի ժամանակ, երբ իր տարածքը ռմբակոծում են։ Իհարկե պիտի գրված լիներ փաթաթում է այդ սկզբունքը և հնարավորինս խրում է հակառակորդին։ Իսկ այ երբ դեռ հակամարտությունը չի լուծվել, ու տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքի հարգանքի մասին Հայաստանը արձանագրում է երրորդ երկրի հետ, այ դա դիվանագիտական խայտառակություն է։ Այդ նույն պարագայում ինչու՞ այդ արձանագրություններում չի գրվել, որ կողմերը նաև հարգում են ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, տարածքների վերադարձ հնարավորա միայն հենց Թուրքիայի այս կամ այն ձևով արտահայտված համաձայնությամբ, իսկ նման սցենարը քիչ հավանական է: Նույնիսկ նման դեպքում ոչ մի իրավական նշանակություն չի ունենա ներկայիս սահմանների ճանաչումը:


Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ Հայաստանի կողմից ներկայիս սահմանի ճանաչմամբ արդեն ընդհանրապես բացառվում է Հայաստանի կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ տարածքների հարցի քննարկումը թեկուզ և ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացում։ Պատկերացրու, մեկը քեզ ծեծել, փողը ձեռքիցդ առել է։ Հետո դու համաձայնվում ես, որ այդ փողը իրենն է։ Ու դրանից հետո նստում ես իր հետ քննարկում ես թե ու՞մն է այդ փողը, շատ շատ կարող ես քննարկել թե ով ում է ծեծել, իսկ փողը որ իրենն է, դու արդեն համաձայնվել ես։ Հակառակ դեպքում ծաղրի է նման, իսկ մենք վաղուց էդքան թափ չունենք Թուրքիային ծաղրելու համար։

----------


## REAL_ist

Երբ իր տարածքը ռմբակոծում են յուրաքանչյուր պետություն ունի ինքնապաշտպանության անօտարելի իրավունք :Wink:  Ինքնապաշտպանությունը ուժի իրավաչափ կիրառման բացառիկ դեպքերից է:
Արձանագրության մեջ գրվել են այն սկզբունքները, որոնք վերաբերվում են ՀՀ-ին և Թուրքիայի երկկողմ հարաբերություններին: ՀՀ-ի և Թուրքիայի միջև ազգերի ինքնորոշմանը վերաբերվող ոչ մի խնդիր չկա: Բացի դրանից այդ սկզբունքը պայմանագրում վերահաստատվում է կապված հենց կոնկրետ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերություններին: Պայմանագրում նշված չի հարգում են այլ պետությունների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, ինչը չնայած հանրահայտ փաստ է: Վերջ ի վերջո պետքա հասկանալ, որ հնարավոր չի Թուրքիային ստիպել մեր ուզած ձևով կազմված պայմանագիր ստորագրել: Իհարկե ավելի լավ տարբերակներ հնարավոր են, սակայն այս տարբերակը լիովին ընդունելի է Հայաստանի համար :Wink: Միակ անցանկալի դրույթը պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովն է:

----------

ministr (07.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր ռադիոյով ականջիս ծայրին հասավ, որ Արամ կաթողիկոսը, ՍՍ-ի հետ ինչ-որ հանդիպումից, թե ինչից 10 րոպե հետո թողել դուրս ա եկել, ի նշան բողոքի: Այս մասին ուրիշ ի՞նչ տեղեկություն կա, հետաքրքիր է:  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց այն է, որ Հայաստանի կողմից ներկայիս սահմանի ճանաչմամբ արդեն ընդհանրապես բացառվում է Հայաստանի կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ տարածքների հարցի քննարկումը թեկուզ և ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացում։


Հիմա սա քո անձնական կարծիքնա, թե հանրահայտ դրույթա, որը տարօրինակ կերպով հայտնի չի միջազգային իրավունքին?

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երբ իր տարածքը ռմբակոծում են յուրաքանչյուր պետություն ունի ինքնապաշտպանության անօտարելի իրավունք Ինքնապաշտպանությունը ուժի իրավաչափ կիրառման բացառիկ դեպքերից է:
> *Արձանագրության մեջ գրվել են այն սկզբունքները, որոնք վերաբերվում են ՀՀ-ին և Թուրքիայի երկկողմ հարաբերություններին:* ՀՀ-ի և Թուրքիայի միջև ազգերի ինքնորոշմանը վերաբերվող ոչ մի խնդիր չկա: Բացի դրանից այդ սկզբունքը պայմանագրում վերահաստատվում է կապված հենց կոնկրետ Թուրքիայի և Հայաստանի միջև հարաբերություններին: Պայմանագրում նշված չի հարգում են այլ պետությունների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը, ինչը չնայած հանրահայտ փաստ է: Վերջ ի վերջո պետքա հասկանալ, որ հնարավոր չի Թուրքիային ստիպել մեր ուզած ձևով կազմված պայմանագիր ստորագրել: Իհարկե ավելի լավ տարբերակներ հնարավոր են, սակայն այս տարբերակը լիովին ընդունելի է Հայաստանի համարՄիակ անցանկալի դրույթը պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովն է:


Ես քեզ պարզապես կխնդրեմ ևս մեկ անգամ ուշադիր կարդալ այդ արձանագրությունները, մասնավորապես սա.



> Վերահաստատելով հավասարության, ինքնիշխանության, այլ պետությունների ներքին գործերին չմիջամտելու, տարածքային ամբողջականության և սահմանների անխախտելիության սկզբունքները հարգելու իրենց երկկողմ և բազմակողմ պարտավորությունները,


Արի համաձայնվիր, որ սա այդքան էլ երկկողմ հարաբերությունների մասին չի էլի, պատկերացրու Գուգուշն ու Լենդրուշը իրար հետ ուզում են հաշտվել, բայց պարտավորվում են էլ ոչ մեկի խաթրին չկպնել։ Ուշադրություն դարձրու «այլ պետությունների», «բազմակողմ»…։ Մանրու՞ք է։ Այս սենց մանրուքները հետո գիտե՞ս ուր են կոխում։

----------

Mephistopheles (07.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հիմա սա քո անձնական կարծիքնա, թե հանրահայտ դրույթա, որը տարօրինակ կերպով հայտնի չի միջազգային իրավունքին?


Հարգելիս, ես իրավաբան չեմ, որպեսզի դրույթներ մեջբերեմ այստեղ։ Սա պարզապես տրամաբանություն է, որը ես կարծում եմ պարզ տրամաբանություն է, օրինակը բերել եմ, ու չեմ կարծում որ միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերում կամ սկզբունքներում գործում են անտրամաբանական դրույթներ։

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիշապ, այս *վերա*հաստատելով ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում, այդ սկզբունքները վաղուց արդեն հաստատված են: Իմ ասածը հենց դա է: Վերահաստատել են այն սկզբունքները, որոնք ավելի քան մնացածները վերաբերվում են երկկողմ հարաբերություններին: Իսկ "այլ պետությունների" բառակապակցությունը սկզբունքի անվանման մասն է կազմում, քանի որ յուրաքանչյու պետություն պարտավոր է հարգելու *այլ* պետությունների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը:



> Հարգելիս, ես իրավաբան չեմ, որպեսզի դրույթներ մեջբերեմ այստեղ։ Սա պարզապես տրամաբանություն է, որը ես կարծում եմ պարզ տրամաբանություն է, օրինակը բերել եմ, ու չեմ կարծում որ միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերում կամ սկզբունքներում գործում են անտրամաբանական դրույթներ։


Դրույթները անտրամաբանական չեն; Անտրամաբանական կլիներ առանց սահմանների ճանաչման դրանց բացումը և դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը: Ի դեպ, ԵԱՀԿ-ին մասնակցելով ՀՀ-ն արդեն ճանաչում է Թուրքիային ներկայիս սահմանները և քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելով` արդեն իսկ չի կարող որևէ տարածքային պահանջ դնել Թուրքիայի առջև:

Նորից եմ կրկնում, Թուրքիան վնասների հատուցումը տալու է իր իսկ կամքով, այսինքն ինքը ճանաչելու է Ցեղասպանությունը և հատուցելու է վնասները: Եթե Թուրքիան համաձայնվի տարածքները վերադարձնել, ապա ներկայիս սահմանների ճանաչումը ոչ մի կերպ չի խոչընդոտի դրան:
Կամ ՄԱԿ-ի դատարանի կողմից պատասխանատվության ձևը սահմանելու դեպքում, դատարանը նույնպես կաշկանդված չի լինելու այս սահմանների ճանաչմամբ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, այս *վերա*հաստատելով ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում, այդ սկզբունքները վաղուց արդեն հաստատված են: Իմ ասածը հենց դա է: Վերահաստատել են այն սկզբունքները, որոնք ավելի քան մնացածները վերաբերվում են երկկողմ հարաբերություններին: Իսկ "այլ պետությունների" բառակապակցությունը սկզբունքի անվանման մասն է կազմում, քանի որ յուրաքանչյու պետություն պարտավոր է հարգելու *այլ* պետությունների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը:
> Դրույթները անտրամաբանական չեն; Անտրամաբանական կլիներ առանց սահմանների ճանաչման դրանց բացումը և դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը: Ի դեպ, ԵԱՀԿ-ին մասնակցելով ՀՀ-ն արդեն ճանաչում է Թուրքիային ներկայիս սահմանները և քո տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելով` արդեն իսկ չի կարող որևէ տարածքային պահանջ դնել Թուրքիայի առջև:
> 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, Թուրքիան վնասների հատուցումը տալու է իր իսկ կամքով, այսինքն ինքը ճանաչելու է Ցեղասպանությունը և հատուցելու է վնասները:


Ես քեզ պարզապես կխնդրեմ նվաստիս բացատրել. Ինչու՞ են *վերա*հաստատում վաղուց արդեն հաստատվածը։ Մի՞թե պետք է դա ավելորդ անգամ նշել։ Իսկ քո տրամաբանությամբ Հայաստանը ճանաչում է նաև Ադրբեջանի սահմանները, և այդ պարագայում պարզապես Ղարաբաղի անկախության խնդիր չի կարող լինել։




> Եթե Թուրքիան համաձայնվի տարածքները վերադարձնել, ապա ներկայիս սահմանների ճանաչումը ոչ մի կերպ չի խոչընդոտի դրան:


Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ Թուրքիան այլևս ոչ մի կերպ չի համաձայնվի տարածքներ վերադարձնել, եթե նույնիսկ ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը, որովհետև Հայաստանը ճանաչել է Թուրքիայի ներկայիս սահմանը։ Թուրքիան իր կամքով ոչ մի բան էլ չի համաձայնվելու հենց այնպես անել, դրա համար նախ քննարկում ու վիճաբանություն պիտի լինի, իսկ վիճաբանության առարկաներից մեկը Հայաստանը հանում է արանքից։ Իհարկե գուցե առաջին հայացքից այս ամենը միայն տեսականորեն է, բայց պատմական փաստերը քննարկելիս Հայաստանի կողմից սահմանի ճանաչումը արդեն կարող է գործոն դառնալ, ինչքան էլ որ դու հակառակը պնդես։ Ցանկալին իրականություն տեսնելու միտումներ եմ նկատում։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչու՞ են վերահաստատում վաղուց արդեն հաստատվածը


Դա միջազգային հարաբերություններում հայտնի պրակտիկա է: Նույն կերպ կարող ես հարցնել, թե ինչուն են յուրաքանչյուր նման պայմանագրում վերահաստատում և նշում հարգանքը ՄԱԿ-ի Կանոնադրությամբ հաստատված սկզբունքների նկատմամբ: Ուղղակի նման պայմանագրերի ընդունված ձևն է այդպիսին:



> Իսկ քո տրամաբանությամբ Հայաստանը ճանաչում է նաև Ադրբեջանի սահմանները, և այդ պարագայում պարզապես Ղարաբաղի անկախության խնդիր չի կարող լինել։


Եթե քեզ համար նորություն է, ասեմ, որ ՀՀ-ն որևէ տարածքային պահանջ չունի Արդբեջանից, ուստի և փոխադարձ սահմանների հետ կապված խնդիր չկա: Պետոթյան տարածքի իրավաչափ փոփոխման ամենահիմնական ձև ազգերի ինքնորոշումն է, դրա հետ սահմանների ճանաչումը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:

----------

ministr (07.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դա միջազգային հարաբերություններում հայտնի պրակտիկա է: Նույն կերպ կարող ես հարցնել, թե ինչուն են յուրաքանչյուր նման պայմանագրում վերահաստատում և նշում հարգանքը ՄԱԿ-ի Կանոնադրությամբ հաստատված սկզբունքների նկատմամբ: Ուղղակի նման պայմանագրերի ընդունված ձևն է այդպիսին:


Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չեն նշել, որ պարզապես վերահաստատում են իրենց հարգանքը միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի նկատմամբ, այլ նշել են այն կետերը, որոնք թարսի պես ձեռնտու են միայն Թուրքիային:



> Եթե քեզ համար նորություն է, ասեմ, որ ՀՀ-ն որևէ տարածքային պահանջ չունի Արդբեջանից, ուստի և փոխադարձ սահմանների հետ կապված խնդիր չկա: Պետոթյան տարածքի իրավաչափ փոփոխման ամենահիմնական ձև ազգերի ինքնորոշումն է, դրա հետ սահմանների ճանաչումը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի:


Ասա խնդրեմ, Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի միջև տարածքային կոնֆլիկտ փաստացի կա՞ ներկայումս, թե՞ չկա: Օրինակ ասենք Արծվաշենը Հայաստանը նվիրում է Ադրբեջանի՞ն: Իսկ ազգերի ինքնորոշումը պետական սահմանների փոփոխություն կարո՞ղ է առաջացնել, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այդ դեպքում ինչու՞ չեն նշել, որ պարզապես վերահաստատում են իրենց հարգանքը միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերի նկատմամբ, այլ նշել են այն կետերը, որոնք թարսի պես ձեռնտու են միայն Թուրքիային:


Քանի որ միջազգային պայմանագրերը կնքվում են կողմերի կամարտահայտության *համաձայնեցման* միջոցով, այլ ոչ թե մի կողմի կամքի թելադրանքով: Նշված սկզբունքները պաշտպանում են նաև ՀՀ շահերը:


> Ասա խնդրեմ, Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի միջև տարածքային կոնֆլիկտ փաստացի կա՞ ներկայումս, թե՞ չկա: Օրինակ ասենք Արծվաշենը Հայաստանը նվիրում է Ադրբեջանի՞ն: Իսկ ազգերի ինքնորոշումը պետական սահմանների փոփոխություն կարո՞ղ է առաջացնել, թե՞ ոչ:


ՈՉ: Տարածքային վեճ չկա: ՀՀ-ն պաշտպանում է ԼՀ հայ բնակչության  ինքնորոշման իրավունքը, քանի որ ՄԱԿ-ի Կանոնադրության համաձայն *բոլոր* պետությունները պարտավոր են հարգել ժողովուրդների ու ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը և նպաստել ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրականացմանը: ՀՀ-ն տարածքային պահանջ չունի Ադրբեջանից, այլ պաշտպանում է ԼՂ շահերը, քանի որ Ադրբեջանը չի համաձայնվում բանակցել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության հետ:
Քո ասածը ադրբեջանական դիրքորոշումն է, որի համաձայն հենց առկա է տարածքային վեճ Հայաստանի և Ադրբեջանի միջև: Այս տեսանկյունից Հայաստանի դիրքերը չափազանց թույլ են:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է երկրորդ հարցիդ, նշել եմ, որ հենց ազգերի ինքնորոշումը այն բացառիկ իրավաչափ պետական տարածքի փոփոխման հիմքերից է, որոնք գործում են միջազգային իրավունքում:

----------

ministr (07.10.2009), Տատ (07.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

«Հայկական ժամանակ». Սերժի մեքենայի վրա քարեր են նետել

11:42 • 07.10.09

Թե ինչպիսի ընդունելության է արժանացել Սերժ Սարգսյանը Բեյրութում` տեղեկացնում է օրաթերթը:

Սերժի մեքենայի վրա քարեր են նետել

Սերժ Սարգսյանի լիբանանյան այցը, թերևս, գագաթնակետն էր։ Բեյրութում երեկ, ըստ էության, արտակարգ դրություն է եղել։ Լիբանանահայերը Սերժ Սարգսյանին օդանավակայանում դիմավորել են շատ «ջերմ»։ Նրանք, ինչպես երեկ մեզ փոխանցեցին Բեյրութից, Սերժ Սարգսյանի մեքենան տեսնելուն պես՝ սկսել են իրենց բջջային հեռախոսները նետել մեքենայի վրա, այնուհետև մեքենայի վրա սկսել են քարեր նետել, սուլել և հայհոյանքներ տեղալ նրա հասցեին։

Իսկ արդեն Բեյրութի կենտրոնում գտնվող «Մետրոպոլիտեն» հյուրանոցի մոտակա «Հաբթուր» պանդոկի մոտ, ուր տեղի էր ունենալու Սերժ Սարգսյանի դահլիճային հանդիպումը լիբանանահայերի հետ, բախում է տեղի ունեցել ցուցարարների և ոստիկանության ու բանակի միջև։ Մինչև Սերժ Սարգսյանի ժամանելը, սույն վայրում արդեն շատ մեծ թվով ոստիկանական ուժեր են կուտակված եղել։ Բերվել է նաև զրահատեխնիկա, այնուհետև ոստիկաններին միացել է նաև բանակի հատուկ գունդը։

Ծեծուջարդը սկսվել է այն բանից հետո, երբ ցուցարարները ցանկացել են մոտենալ հյուրանոցին։ Ինչպես փոխանցեց Թորոս Սեֆիլյանը, բախումը տևել է մոտ կես ժամ, կան երկուստեք վիրավորներ, ոստիկանները հասցրել են վնասել մի երիտասարդի գլուխ, վիրավորվել է նաև մի ոստիկան։ Մեզ հայտնի դարձավ նաև, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանին հյուրանոց են մտցրել գաղտնի մուտքով՝ ժողովրդի ցասումից նրան պաշտպանելու համար...

----------

Kuk (07.10.2009), Nadine (07.10.2009), REAL_ist (07.10.2009), Ribelle (07.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քանի որ միջազգային պայմանագրերը կնքվում են կողմերի կամարտահայտության *համաձայնեցման* միջոցով, այլ ոչ թե մի կողմի կամքի թելադրանքով: Նշված սկզբունքները պաշտպանում են նաև ՀՀ շահերը:


Ես դեմ չեմ: Ես ընդհամենը ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանի կամարտահայտությունը այս պարագայում ողորմելի է: Ողորմելի է զուտ այն պատճառով, որ Հայաստանը այլընտրանք չունի, քանզի միջազգային ասպարեզում բավարարվել է խղճուկ անհոդաբաշխ ճառեր ասելով ու ԵԱՀԿ վեհաժողովի կազմկոմիտեին կոնյակներ նվիրելով: Թուրքիան ինքն է միջազգային իրավունքի նորմեր խախտողը եղել ու միակողմանի փակել սահմանը, և ոչ միայն ներողություն չի խնդրում, այլ ցինիկաբար հայտարարում է, որ ցեղասպանության փաստը ապացուցման կարիք ունի, լավ է անում իրականում, մեր գերագույն պրոբլեմը Թուրքիան ու ցեղասպանության խնդիրը չի, մեր համազգային հիմարությունն է:




> ՈՉ: Տարածքային վեճ չկա:


Ես նորից կպնդեմ իմ հարց-օրինակը: Արծվաշենը Հայաստանը նվիրում է Ադրբեջանի՞ն:



> ՀՀ-ն պաշտպանում է ԼՀ հայ բնակչության  ինքնորոշման իրավունքը, քանի որ ՄԱԿ-ի Կանոնադրության համաձայն *բոլոր* պետությունները պարտավոր են հարգել ժողովուրդների ու ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը և նպաստել ինքնորոշման իրավունքի իրականացմանը: ՀՀ-ն տարածքային պահանջ չունի Ադրբեջանից, այլ պաշտպանում է ԼՂ շահերը, քանի որ Ադրբեջանը չի համաձայնվում բանակցել Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության հետ:


Սա Հայաստանի դեմագոգիան է իրականում, եթե անկեղծ խոսենք: Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությանը Հայաստանն է հանել բանակցություններից: Եվ հետո բանակցությունները տարել սխալ ուղղությամբ, սա իմ կարծիքն է: Իրականում Ղարաբաղը պատկանում է Հայաստանին, և վերջ: Պատմական անարդարությունը շտկվել է: 



> Ինչ վերաբերվում է երկրորդ հարցիդ, նշել եմ, որ հենց ազգերի ինքնորոշումը այն բացառիկ իրավաչափ պետական տարածքի փոփոխման հիմքերից է, որոնք գործում են միջազգային իրավունքում:


Նշանակում է, որ ազգի ինքնորոշումը բերելու է Ադրբեջանի պետական սահմանի փոփոխության, այնինչ Հայաստանը ըստ քեզ ճանաչում է Ադրբեջանի ներկայիս սահմանը (Աստված գիտի, թե որ): Հակասություններ կան որոնց վերաբերյալ քո մեկնաբանությունները բնավ տրիվիալ չեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասեմ ինչի եմ հարցնում...  Բովնադակային առումով արի նայենք...
> Էսօր Սերժը չի ու ուրիշ լեգիտիմ նախագահ է: Գերհոպարնները դեմ են տավել ասում են սահմանը պետք ա բացեք: Հիմա հնարավոր ա քո կարծիքվ հիմնավորել գեր հոպարնների մոտ կամ ուրիշ բան առաջարկել որ համ իրենց համար լավ լինի համ էլ մեր ու ցեղասպանության կոզրն էլ մնա ? 
> Հետաքրքիր է կա ինչ-որ մեկը որ ավելի լավ քաղաքական լուծում կարող է առաջարկել քան էս նախաստորագրվածներն են, հաշվի առնելով ներկայիս իրավիճակը, գերտերությունների շահագռգռվածությունն ու ճնշումնները...


Ռամ, քեզ հարց տուր, ինչի են գերհոպարնեը էսօր դեմ տվել… որովհետև էսօր կարող են Հայաստանից առավելագույն զիջումները կորզել, քանի որ Սերժն էսօր մենակ մի հենարան ունի, գերհոպարը… նա էլ ասում է "ուզում ես մնալ, էս ա… ստորագրի կմնաս, մենք էլ աչք կփակենք" … էն էլ ստորագրում ա… վերջ… մեր խնդիրն ա հասցնել Սերժին, որ մենք ենք քեզ պոստին դնում… բայց վտանգն այստեղ այն է որ եթե մենք ոտքի կանգնենք բայց ոչ բավարար վճռականությամբ, ապա նա նորից ուժ է գործադրելու և գերհոպարներն այս անգամ նոր պահաջներ կդնեն նոր զիջումներ կորզելու համար… սա էլ ստորագրելու է որովհետև հետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի… չստորագրելը վարյանտ չի սրա համար… գերհոպարները ճիշտ ժամանակին են սկսել… մեզ էլ թվում էր թե էս գեղցին նրանց ֆռռցնում ա … հիմա ո՞վ ա ում էշի տեղ դնում… 

գերհոպարի համար անճամփա, անռեսուրս, խեղճուկրակժողովրդով հայաստանի վրա ճնշում բանեցնելն ավելի հեշտ ա քան 8 միլիոնանոց նավթով, գազով ու առանց ընդդիմության Ադրբեջանի ու 70 միլիոնանոց Թուրքիայի վրա… դու լինես տենց չես անի՞…

մեր միակ ձևը Սերժին ամեն գնով էդտեղից հանելն ա… միայն ժողովրդով… ու էն ժամանակ գերհոպարը թող մտածի ոնց ա անելու, հեն ա սաղ աշխարհը իրա տրամադրության տակ ա… Իսրայելը հենց տենց էլ անում ա … մեզ դրսից են ղեկավարում որովհետև թույլ ենք տալիս և էդ մենտալիտետն ունենք… մենք ենք… վերջ 100 հայից 99 տենց ա մտածում

ստորագրելը ստորագրելու ենք, բայց կարելի է ստորագրել ոչ իրենց թելադրած այլ միասին փոխսիջումային տարբերակով…

մենք հլա տաք ենք ու ցավը չենք զգում… կզգանք երբ կսկեն զորքերը Ղարաբաղից հանել… տեսնում եք չէ՞ թե ինչ արագ տեմպերով է Ղարաբաղի հարցը հանգուցալուծվում… հաստատ սահամնի բացումից առաջ կլուծեն կամ լուրջ անդառնալի զիջումներ կկորզեն… 100% համոզված եմ 

սա հաշվարկներ են… կարող ա և սխալ եմ

----------

Rammer (08.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ովա ասել, որ Հայաստանը ներկա դրությամբ չի ճանաչում այլ երկրների տարածքային ամբողջականությունը?
> Հայաստանը պարզապես Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտությունը դիտարկում է ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքից ելնելով: Դա ոչ մի դեպքում չի նշանակում, որ Հայաստանը չի հարգում տարածքային ամբողջականության սկզբունքը: Նույն կերպ Ադրբեջանը հարգումա ազգերի ինքնորոշման սկզբունքը, սակայն պնդումա, որ այն ներկա իրավիճակում և նման ձևով չի կարող կիրառվել:


էս ֆռթոնը էլ չի անցնում ընգեր… նրանք էլ ապուշ չեն… սա մեր "տղեքԸ" մեր համար են ասում… դու հետևի Ղարաբաղի զարգացումների կտենաս որ ազգն ա ստեղ ինքնորոշվում

----------


## Kuk

> Էդ ովա ծափ տալու անուն տվել որ կախվել եք ծափերից??? Ես ծափի անուն տվել եմ? Ով որ տվելա ծափի հարցերով իրան: Էդ տղեն թող իրան խփողից նեղանա, թե Լիբանանի ոստիկանությունը ենթարկվումա Ալիկ Սարգսյանին? Եթովպիայում էսօր ոնց ուզումա լինի մի 5 հոգի մեռած կլնի սովից, կարողա ՍՍ-ի լեգիտիմության դեմ հացադուլի էին նստած, չճշտենք մի հատ? Ինչ վերաբերումա էդ տղուն, հա լավա անում բողոքումա: *Ոստիկանների պահանջներին չի ենթարկվել, հարձակվելա դուբինկով կերելա գլխին:* Եվ ինչ? ՍՍ-նա ասել գնացել գլուխը ջարդեք? Ամեն դեպքում հայի արյուն տեսնելը շատ ցավալիա:
> 
> Հիմա էլ անցաք եվրոգոմիկների հետ համեմատվելուն??? Թարգեք:


Չենք համեմատ*վ*ում, եթե պետք ա լինում, համեմատում ենք:
Ընդեղ էի՞ր, տեսա՞ր, ո՞նց հարձակվեց, մոտը ձող կա՞ր, իսկ ոզնի՞: Շատ եմ տեսել, թե միլիցեքը ոնց են մարդկանց գլխին սարքում, իրանք էդ պահին դեպքի վայրում չեն եղել, սկի չեն էլ իմացել, որ դեպք ա տեղի ունեցել, նոր եկել ընգել են դեպքի վայր, մեկ էլ պատմում են՝ հա հա, հենց ինքն էր խփում, այ սենց (ու ցույց են տալիս, ու բավականին պատկերավոր, ու բավականին բնական, ու բավականին համոզիչ, բայց համոզիչ՝ մենակ իրանց նման մենթի համար), այ սենց խփեց, հետո մի հատ էլ խփեց, հետո մտածեց, արա էսի չի մեռնում հա՞, սպասի մի հատ էլ չափալախեմ, թող նախ հոգեպես մեռնի, հետո ֆիզիկապեսի հարցով տղեքը բաժնում կզբաղվեն էլի մանր-մանր: 

Ընկեր, ես ըտեղ չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ՝ էդ տղեն խփել ա, թե չի խփել, ես գիտեմ, որ սերժը գնացել ա Լիբանան, մարդիկ դուրս են եկել բողոքի, ու մարդիկ վիրավորվել են: Էսքան բան գիտեմ, մնացածը արդեն քեզնից եմ լսում, որ էս տղեն նախահարձակ ա եղել, հետո դուբինկով գլպին են խփել թե ինչ են արել: Չի էլ հետաքրքրում՝ ով առաջինը խփեց, ով երկրորդը, էդ թող քննչիները պարզեն, եթե հետաքրքրում ա, իմ իմացածն ինձ բավական ա, որ սերժը գնաց, բողոքեցին, ծեծվեցին:

----------


## Kuk

> Լիբանանում ի միջի այլոց բողոքի ակցիան ընթանում էր հայկական պաստառներով, դատելով նկարներից, իսկ օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում չգիտես ինչու անգլերեն: Լայաղ չէին արել հայերեն գրեին, թե էդ "ուրիշների" համար էր:


Հա, լավ են արել, ուրիշների համար էր. եթե ուրիշների համար են արել, ճիշտ են արել: Բա ո՞ւմ համար էիր ուզում, որ լիներ. իմ ու քո՞: Ես գիտեմ՝ ինչ ա կատարվում, դու չգիտե՞ս: եթե մարդիկ կան, որ դեռ չգիտեն, ուրեմն իրանք չեն էլ իմանա, պետք էլ չի, որ իմանան: Բա ուրիշների համար ա պետք անել, որտև էս տավարները մենակ ուրիշներից են վախում, ուրիշներից կախում ունեն: Ու էդ ուրիշները մի քանի տարին մեկ գալիս ասում են՝ օ՜, սերջի՜ո, էս ի՜նչ մի եվրո ստանդարտ թշեր ունեք, դուք չափազանց եվրոստանդարտ եք. ու գնում են. գնում են, հետևներից մի հատ կոտորած:

----------


## ministr

Մեզ մոտը արի թողնենք մի կողմ, դա կապ չունի էս դեպքի հետ: Հիմա արի տրամաբանենք: Լիբանանցի ոստիկանը ինչի պետքա հարձակվի Լիբանանի քաղաքացու վրա օտար պետության նախագահի պատճառով? Միայն մի դեպքում, եթե Լիբանանի քաղաքացին չենթարկվի իր պահանջին: Ուրիշ տրամաբանական պատճառ կարող ես բերել?

----------


## Kuk

> Մեզ մոտը արի թողնենք մի կողմ, դա կապ չունի էս դեպքի հետ: Հիմա արի տրամաբանենք: Լիբանանցի ոստիկանը ինչի պետքա հարձակվի Լիբանանի քաղաքացու վրա օտար պետության նախագահի պատճառով? Միայն մի դեպքում, եթե Լիբանանի քաղաքացին չենթարկվի իր պահանջին: Ուրիշ տրամաբանական պատճառ կարող ես բերել?


Ինչի մեր մոտի պատճառները տրամաբանական ե՞ն: Ինչի՞ ես կարծում, որ մեր մոտ կարան անտրամաբանական հարձակվեն քաղաքացու գլուխը ջարդեն, իսկ Լիբանանում չեն կարա: Բա մի թյուրիմացություն ա մտել իրանց տարածք, որի դեմ մեծ թվով քաղաքացիներ բողոքելու են, բայց դե էդ սովորական շարքային թյուրիմացություն չի, որ տան, ասեն՝ հերձեք: Պետքա էդ թյուրիմացությանը սաղ-սաղլամատ դնեն ուղարկեն հայրենիք: Լիբանանի ոստիկանների գլխին օղակ կա՞, սուրբ ե՞ն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետությանը Հայաստանն է հանել բանակցություններից: Եվ հետո բանակցությունները տարել սխալ ուղղությամբ, սա իմ կարծիքն է


Ես նշել եմ, որ Ղարաբաղյան բանակցություններում Հայաստանը ճիշտ ուղղով է գնում? 


> Արծվաշենը Հայաստանը նվիրում է Ադրբեջանի՞ն:


Իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր կոնկրետ Լեռնային Ղարաբաղին:



> Նշանակում է, որ ազգի ինքնորոշումը բերելու է Ադրբեջանի պետական սահմանի փոփոխության, այնինչ Հայաստանը ըստ քեզ ճանաչում է Ադրբեջանի ներկայիս սահմանը (Աստված գիտի, թե որ): Հակասություններ կան որոնց վերաբերյալ քո մեկնաբանությունները բնավ տրիվիալ չեն:


Ինչ կապ ունի մեր ճանաչումը ինքնորոշման հետևանքով Ադրբեջանի սահմանի փոփոխության հետ? Ճանաչելով Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշումը ավտոմատ նախկին սահմանները երկրորդ պլան են անցնում, քանի որ հենց ինքնորոշումն է սահմանների փոփոխման իրավական հիմքը: Սահմանների ճանաչումը չի նշանակում, որ պետությունը չի ընդունելու դրա օրինական փոփոխությունները:


> էս ֆռթոնը էլ չի անցնում ընգեր…


լավ չի էլի, որ իրականությունը մեր համար ֆռթոնա դառել...

----------


## ministr

Եթե գրածս ուշադիր կարդայիր քո հարցի պատասխանը կգտնեիր;

----------


## Kuk

> Աֆրիկյան մի շարք երկրներում էլ մարդկանց կախում են, որոշ երկրներում էլ դեռևս թագավորներ կան, ոմանք դեռ ստրկատիրական կարգերում են ու....... այսպես շարունակ
> կուզենայի իմանալ ինչ կցուցանե Ձեր առակը
> որ լավ են արել խբել են՞ ու Սերժն էլ հեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեչ կապ չունի՞


Վաաայ, Արմին ջան, իհարկե, կապ չունի: Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմացի՝ ոնց ա եղել: էդ մարդիկ որոշել էին էդ օրը կանոններ խախտել, որոշման համաձայն հավաքվել էին տվյալ վայրում ու սկսել էին խախտել, ոստիկաններն էլ եկել ասել էին՝ հազար ներողություն, որ ձեր խախտումն ընդհատում եմ, խնդրում եմ դադարեք խախտելը, սրանք էլ հարձակվել էին էդ ոստիկանների վրա. հա հա, հարձակվել էին, մարդիկ կան, տեսել են, պատմել են: Ու տենց էս ոստիկաններն էլ միջոցներ էին ձեռնարկել, էս խախտողներին ջարդուփշուր էին արել: Ու զարմանալին գիտե՞ս ինչումն ա, որ էդ պահին մեկ էլ հանկարծ սերյոժը հայտնվում ա դեպքի վայրում. չէ չէ, ինքը կապ չունի էդ դեպքերի հետ, ինքն իրա համար խելոք խորհրդանիշ տղայա, եկել էր խորհրդանշեր գնար, ուղղակի տենց զուգադիպություն եղավ, չար լեզուներն էլ սկսեցին խոսել, իբր միմյանց հետ փողկապակցված են խորհրդանշելու ու ջարդուփշրելու պահերը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ չի էլի, որ իրականությունը մեր համար ֆռթոնա դառել...


դու կարծում ես որ մենք էս վիճակով կարող ա ինքնորոշման քարտը խաղա՞նք… ստեղ նույնիսկինքնորոշման հարցը հանած ա տեղը "կամարտահայտություն" ա գրած ապեր,… պարային համույթն էլ կարա կամարտահայտման միջոց լինի… ուժերի դասավորությունը որ նայես կհասկանաս որ բոլոր անորոշություններն ի վնաս մեզ են լինելու… քեզ թվում ա Սերժը կարող ա էնքան ճկուն քաղաքական գործիչ ա որ էս անորոշությունները մանիպուլյացիայի կենթարկի մեր օգտի՞ն…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ կապ ունի մեր ճանաչումը ինքնորոշման հետևանքով Ադրբեջանի սահմանի փոփոխության հետ?


Գրողը տանի: Որովհետև տվյալ պարագայում Հայաստանն է ներկայացնում ինքնորոշվել ցանկացող Ղարաբաղի չճանաչված բայց դե-ֆակտո Հանրապետության շահերը, որովհետև ղարաբաղցիք տհենց ան օզալ:




> Ճանաչելով Ղարաբաղի ինքնորոշումը ավտոմատ նախկին սահմանները երկրորդ պլան են անցնում, քանի որ հենց ինքնորոշումն է սահմանների փոփոխման իրավական հիմքը: Սահմանների ճանաչումը չի նշանակում, որ պետությունը չի ընդունելու դրա օրինական փոփոխությունները:


Դեմագոգիա է սա արդեն: Յանի Հայաստանը խաբար չի, անմեղ կույսի հայացքով Թուրքիայի հետ սիլիբիլի է անում ու ճանաչում Ադրբեջանի սահմանները, Արծվաշենն էլ իրենց դեսերտ: Մեկ էլ հո՛պ՝ Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվում է, հլը դրանց տեսեք, Հայաստանն էլ՝ «դե լա՜վ, քանի որ Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվեց, Ադրբեջան, ես քո նոր փոխված սահմանն եմ ճանաչում, շնորհավոր»: Իրականում մեր վերջին երկու… ոնց ասեմ… անասուն կառավարությունները իրենց դրել են էշի տեղ ու սատանի մայլեն քյանդրբազություն են արել խուսափելով իրականությունից ու իրական գնահատականներից, թե ազգային բարդույթներից ելնելով, թե խուսափելով պատասխանատվությունից ու մեծ բեռ իրենց վրա վերձնելուց, իսկ հիմա դանակը ոսկորին է հասել, ու Սերժիկը լացում է, որ բանակ չի կարողանում պահել, դրա համար հանձնում է հողերը, որ մենք Ստեփանակերտ-Ստեփանակերտ երգենք, կամ չերգենք: Դեռ հիշու՞մ եք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականի խոսքերը՝ «կյանքը ցույց կտա, թե ով ինչ է արել Արցախի համար և ով է իրականում ծախում այն»…

----------

Mephistopheles (07.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> դու կարծում ես որ մենք էս վիճակով կարող ա ինքնորոշման քարտը խաղա՞նք… ստեղ նույնիսկինքնորոշման հարցը հանած ա տեղը "կամարտահայտություն" ա գրած ապեր,… պարային համույթն էլ կարա կամարտահայտման միջոց լինի… ուժերի դասավորությունը որ նայես կհասկանաս որ բոլոր անորոշություններն ի վնաս մեզ են լինելու… քեզ թվում ա Սերժը կարող ա էնքան ճկուն քաղաքական գործիչ ա որ էս անորոշությունները մանիպուլյացիայի կենթարկի մեր օգտի՞ն…


Ինձ թվումա, որ մոտ ապագայում Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվելու, իսկ լուծման միակ ելքը պատերազմնա, իսկ մնացածը ձևականություններ են:

*Վիշապ*, սահմանների ճանաչումը չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է ճանաչվեն սահմանների օրինական փոփոխությունները:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվումա, որ մոտ ապագայում Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվելու, իսկ լուծման միակ ելքը պատերազմնա, իսկ մնացածը ձևականություններ են:


ըհը, հասանք տեղ… Գիտե՞ս ինչու է պատերազմը: Որովհետև այս ապուշ իշխանությունները իրականում այլընտրանքի հնարավորություն չեն թողել: Ու այս ապուշ իշխանությունները հենց պատերազմի խթան են հանդիսանալու՝ Ադրբեջանը ատամները սրած սպասում է, որ սրանք էշ-էշ զորքեր հեռացնեն որոշ ստրատեգիական դիրքերից, որ սադրանքների հեղեղը սկսի: Այ էդ ժամանակ կիմանանք ազգերի ինքնորոշման մասին հեքիաթի բովանդակությունը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Վիշապ*, սահմանների ճանաչումը չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է ճանաչվեն սահմանների օրինական փոփոխությունները:


Հարգելիս, իհարկե չի նշանակում: Ուղղակի քո ասած օրինական ֆլան-ֆստանը, միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերն ու լոլոները… մի խոսքով Խրիմյան Հայրիկի պատմությունը հիշում ես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ թվումա, որ մոտ ապագայում Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվելու, իսկ լուծման միակ ելքը պատերազմնա, իսկ մնացածը ձևականություններ են:
> 
> *Վիշապ*, սահմանների ճանաչումը չի նշանակում, որ չպետք է ճանաչվեն սահմանների օրինական փոփոխությունները:


Րեալ ջան ինձ մեկ մեկ թվում ա թե խոսքը Հայաստան-Թուրքիայի մասին չի այլ թուրքիա-իրան կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ…  we're not forcing the contract...they are....we're just signing them as we don't have choice...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ադրբեջանը ատամները սրած սպասում է, որ սրանք էշ-էշ զորքեր հեռացնեն որոշ ստրատեգիական դիրքերից, որ սադրանքների հեղեղը սկսի:


սադրանքի կարիք չկա, մենք խելոք խելոք կհանենք… Սերժը էլի մի 10-20 հոգի կգյուլլի կսսկվենք… աշխարհը Սերժին հավվայի տեղը չի աջակցում… ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ… Սերժն իրա միջազգային պայմանավորվածություններն ա հարգում ու գործի դնում "մոլախոտերին" էլ զեռի հետ մաքրում են

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեռ հիշու՞մ եք Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրաժարականի խոսքերը՝ «կյանքը ցույց կտա, թե ով ինչ է արել Արցախի համար և ով է իրականում *ծախում* այն»…


ծախում չէ նվիրում … զդաչի նե նադօ

----------


## ministr

> Ինձ թվումա, որ մոտ ապագայում Ղարաբաղի հարցը չի լուծվելու, իսկ լուծման միակ ելքը պատերազմնա, իսկ մնացածը ձևականություններ են:


Կարծում ես պատերազմը հարցի լուծումա? Հենա մի հատ եղավ հարցը լուծվեց?

----------


## ministr

> Վաաայ, Արմին ջան, իհարկե, կապ չունի: Ուրեմն ասեմ, իմացի՝ ոնց ա եղել: էդ մարդիկ որոշել էին էդ օրը կանոններ խախտել, որոշման համաձայն հավաքվել էին տվյալ վայրում ու սկսել էին խախտել, ոստիկաններն էլ եկել ասել էին՝ հազար ներողություն, որ ձեր խախտումն ընդհատում եմ, խնդրում եմ դադարեք խախտելը, սրանք էլ հարձակվել էին էդ ոստիկանների վրա. հա հա, հարձակվել էին, մարդիկ կան, տեսել են, պատմել են: Ու տենց էս ոստիկաններն էլ միջոցներ էին ձեռնարկել, էս խախտողներին ջարդուփշուր էին արել: Ու զարմանալին գիտե՞ս ինչումն ա, որ էդ պահին մեկ էլ հանկարծ սերյոժը հայտնվում ա դեպքի վայրում. չէ չէ, ինքը կապ չունի էդ դեպքերի հետ, ինքն իրա համար խելոք խորհրդանիշ տղայա, եկել էր խորհրդանշեր գնար, ուղղակի տենց զուգադիպություն եղավ, չար լեզուներն էլ սկսեցին խոսել, իբր միմյանց հետ փողկապակցված են խորհրդանշելու ու ջարդուփշրելու պահերը:



Բա հետո էլ ասում ես ընդեղ չես եղել  :Wink:  Լավա էս անգամ գործը նիզաշտո տեղը ձեռներ ոլորելուն չի հասել  :Cool:

----------


## Տատ

> Յանի Հայաստանը խաբար չի, անմեղ կույսի հայացքով Թուրքիայի հետ սիլիբիլի է անում ու ճանաչում Ադրբեջանի սահմանները, Արծվաշենն էլ իրենց դեսերտ: Մեկ էլ հո՛պ՝ Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվում է, հլը դրանց տեսեք, Հայաստանն էլ՝ «դե լա՜վ, քանի որ Ղարաբաղը ինքնորոշվեց, Ադրբեջան, ես քո նոր փոխված սահմանն եմ ճանաչում, շնորհավոր»:


Վիշապ, իսկ դու չե՞ս տեսնում, որ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ միջազգային քաղաքականությունը հենց այդ ժանրին հավատարիմ է ընթանում, լավ էլ նկարագրել ես :Hands Up: :
Երբ Թուրքիան (կամ Եվրոպան, Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ, Կոսովոն) իր «հոպ»երն անում է, սրան ճանաչում, նրան կույսի աչքերով նայում, մյուսին շնպրհավորում, մենք նախանձով ասում ենք՝ հլա տես ինչ խորամանկ են: Եվ ի՞նչ, ամո՞թ իրենց: Թե՞ կարևորը հասած արդյունքներն են:

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիրա, եթե էդ կատաղաՁ բողոքավորներին սենց բան առաջարկվեր, ասենք Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսը վարիա գնում, մի մասը սովից, մի մասը թուրքերի հետ քյալլա տալուց, բայց վերջում թուրքերը ճանաչում են ցեղասպանությունը.. տեսնես ինչ կընտրեին? Ինձ նենցա թվում որ թքած մեր վրա, կարևորը մեծ պապեի վրեժը լուձելն է... 

Դուք ինչ եք մտածում?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վիշապ, իսկ դու չե՞ս տեսնում, որ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ միջազգային քաղաքականությունը հենց այդ ժանրին հավատարիմ է ընթանում, լավ էլ նկարագրել ես:
> Երբ Թուրքիան (կամ Եվրոպան, Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ, Կոսովոն) իր «հոպ»երն անում է, սրան ճանաչում, նրան կույսի աչքերով նայում, մյուսին շնպրհավորում, մենք նախանձով ասում ենք՝ հլա տես ինչ խորամանկ են: Եվ ի՞նչ, ամո՞թ իրենց: Թե՞ կարևորը հասած արդյունքներն են:


հա իսկակակնից, հես ա Սերժը "հոպ" կասի թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիներն էլ կմնան զարմացած… միջազգային համյնքն էլ կշնորհավորի… 

թռիր վերև իջիր ցած
Չալոն մնա զարմացած

էս էլ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը Տատ ջան… զատօ ազգային ա … համազգային

----------


## Տատ

> Հետաքրքիրա, եթե էդ կատաղաՁ բողոքավորներին սենց բան առաջարկվեր, ասենք Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսը վարիա գնում, մի մասը սովից, մի մասը թուրքերի հետ քյալլա տալուց, բայց վերջում թուրքերը ճանաչում են ցեղասպանությունը.. տեսնես ինչ կընտրեին? Ինձ նենցա թվում որ թքած մեր վրա, կարևորը մեծ պապեի վրեժը լուձելն է... 
> 
> Դուք ինչ եք մտածում?


Ես արդեն ինձ հակառակ հարցն եմ դրել՝ եթե կոշտ ընտրություն դրվի, կամ ցեղասպանությունը էլ չշոշափել, կամ Արցախը հանձնել...մենք ո՞րը կընտրենք: Ես վրեժ չեմ ուզի, սփյուռքը մեղքս չի գա: Ապրում են էլի ազատ: 
Արցախ:

Մանավանդ, որ ամաչում եմ այդ ցեղասպանության ոչխարային ընթացքի համար:

----------


## ministr

Տատ ջան, ես նաղդը թողած երբեք նիսյայի հետևից վազող չեմ: Միանշանակ Արցախը:
Իսկ կարծում ես սփյուռքի ոտերինա Արցախը? Կամ մենք... ոչ մի ձև

----------


## Տատ

> հա իսկակակնից, հես ա Սերժը "հոպ" կասի թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիներն էլ կմնան զարմացած… միջազգային համյնքն էլ կշնորհավորի… 
> 
> թռիր վերև իջիր ցած
> Չալոն մնա զարմացած


Սերժի փոխարեն մեկ ուրիշը որ լինի, ծափ կտաս հոպին ու կասես՝ այ քեզ հմուտ դիվանագե՜տ:
Սերժը՞: Ցանկացած Հայաստանի (և ոչ միայն)  նախագահ պիտի հոպ անի, պպզի կամ պառկի ճիշտ պահին: Թե քեզ թվում է, որ մեկ ուրիշը հոպի կարիք չունի՞:




> էս էլ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը Տատ ջան… զատօ ազգային ա … համազգային


 Մեր համազգայինը  *նավսն* է, Մեֆիստո, նավսը: Իսկ էս ընդհանրապես արտաքին քաղաքականությունն է:

----------


## Ribelle

ministr jan Սխալ ա քեզ թվում: Որ թվում ա պետքա խաչակնքվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետաքրքիրա, եթե էդ կատաղաՁ բողոքավորներին սենց բան առաջարկվեր, *ասենք Հայաստանի բնակչության կեսը վարիա գնում, մի մասը սովից, մի մասը թուրքերի հետ քյալլա տալուց*, բայց վերջում թուրքերը ճանաչում են ցեղասպանությունը.. տեսնես ինչ կընտրեին? Ինձ նենցա թվում որ թքած մեր վրա, կարևորը մեծ պապեի վրեժը լուձելն է... 
> 
> Դուք ինչ եք մտածում?


ministr ջան, կարող ո՞ քեզ թվում ա որ ստորգրենք ավելի լավ ենք ապրելու ու սփյուռքն էլ հիմա ընենց ա անում որ դու վատ ապրես… ապեր, սփյուռքը քո վատ ապրելու հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… սփյուռքը վերջինն ա որին կարելի ա տենց բանի համար մեղադրել…

ministr ջան, 10 հոգի քո "սիրած" նախագահը գյուլլես ու մենք վրդոհված էինք որ սփյուռքը ծեն չի հանում, բայց 1.5 միլիոնի համար որ ձեն են հանում, կարծում ես նամարդություն ա՞

իրանց ռեակցիան դժվար ա հասկանալը ընգեր որովհետև սփյուռքը էսօր միատարր չի… բայց զատո ես գիտեմ որ դու հաստատ պրոբլեմ չես ունենա գործարքի գնալու որովհետև էսօր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերից ու Ղարաբաղից  հանուն բաց սահմանի հրաժարվելու հետ պրոբլեմ չունես ու հլա բողոքում ես որ սփյուռքը քեզ խանգարում ա… ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել…

----------


## Տատ

> բայց զատո ես գիտեմ որ դու հաստատ պրոբլեմ չես ունենա գործարքի գնալու որովհետև էսօր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերից ու Ղարաբաղից  հանուն բաց սահմանի հրաժարվելու հետ պրոբլեմ չունես ու հլա բողոքում ես որ սփյուռքը քեզ խանգարում ա… ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել…


Դու չէիր ասում, Մեֆիստո, որ սկզբունքային դեմ չես այդ ստորագրությանը , բայց ՍԵՐԺԸ  չպիտի ստորագրի, դրա իրավունքը չունի... էլ ի՞նչ 1,5 միլլիոն:

----------


## ministr

> ministr jan Սխալ ա քեզ թվում: Որ թվում ա պետքա խաչակնքվել:


Ինչ խաչակնքվել????  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## ministr

> ministr ջան, կարող ո՞ քեզ թվում ա որ ստորգրենք ավելի լավ ենք ապրելու ու սփյուռքն էլ հիմա ընենց ա անում որ դու վատ ապրես… ապեր, սփյուռքը քո վատ ապրելու հետ ոչ մի առնչություն չունի… սփյուռքը վերջինն ա որին կարելի ա տենց բանի համար մեղադրել…
> 
> ministr ջան, 10 հոգի քո "սիրած" նախագահը գյուլլես ու մենք վրդոհված էինք որ սփյուռքը ծեն չի հանում, բայց 1.5 միլիոնի համար որ ձեն են հանում, կարծում ես նամարդություն ա՞
> 
> իրանց ռեակցիան դժվար ա հասկանալը ընգեր որովհետև սփյուռքը էսօր միատարր չի… բայց զատո ես գիտեմ որ դու հաստատ պրոբլեմ չես ունենա գործարքի գնալու որովհետև էսօր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերից ու Ղարաբաղից  հանուն բաց սահմանի հրաժարվելու հետ պրոբլեմ չունես ու հլա բողոքում ես որ սփյուռքը քեզ խանգարում ա… ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկացել…


Բռատ, ես հարցն ընդհանուր էի տվել, ոչ թե հենց էս զիբիլ պրոտոկոլների վրով  :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

> Ինչ խաչակնքվել????


Էկա՞ր: Հիմա կխաչակնքեն :Angry2: : :Smile: 
Ռիբելլը վայ թե ռուսերեն ասացվածքն է թարգմանել՝ если кажется (мерещится), креститься нужно

----------

Ribelle (08.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժի փոխարեն *մեկ ուրիշը* որ լինի, ծափ կտաս հոպին ու կասես՝ այ քեզ հմուտ դիվանագե՜տ:
> Սերժը՞: *Ցանկացած Հայաստանի (և ոչ միայն)  նախագահ պիտի հոպ անի, պպզի կամ պառկի ճիշտ պահին:* Թե քեզ թվում է, որ մեկ ուրիշը հոպի կարիք չունի՞:
> 
>  Մեր համազգայինը  *նավսն* է, Մեֆիստո, նավսը: Իսկ էս ընդհանրապես արտաքին քաղաքականությունն է:


Տատ ջան, "մեկ ուրիշը" արտահայտությունը անիմաստ արտահայտույուն ա… ընտրված նախագահը… ինձ թվում ա դու դեմոկրատական երկրում ես ապրում և "ուրիշ մեկի" ու "ընտրված նախագահի" տարբերությունը պիտի լավ հասկանաս, նամանավանդ որ էս մի "ուրիշ մեկը" 10 հոգու արյունն էլ ձեռների վրա ունի… ու հիմա էլ ազգանվեր գործ ա անում մենք էլ ազգովի նավսում ենք… նավսը անբաշար մարդու պատճառաբանություն ա, նավսից մարդ չի մեռնում, ապուշն էլ նավսից չի սխալվում… Տատ ջան եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ, երբ նախագահին "ազգովի նավսում" են էդ նշանակում ա իրեն չեն ուզում, ինքը նախագահ չի… սա բարդ լոգիկա չի որ մի քիչ փորձես կհասկանաս… 

իսկ էդ քո արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… _Ցանկացած Հայաստանի (և ոչ միայն)  նախագահ պիտի հոպ անի, պպզի կամ պառկի ճիշտ պահին_…ստրուկի, մանկլավիկի պատկերացում ա որը կարծում է թե հարցերը սրա նրա տակը պառկելով ու պպզելով են լուծում, լավագույն դեպքում էլ հոպ են ասում (Տատ, հանկարծ անձնական չընդունես ասածներս, սա քեզ ուղղված չի)

----------


## ministr

> ministr jan Սխալ ա քեզ թվում: Որ թվում ա պետքա խաչակնքվել:


Ջանա, մինիստրը որ ասումա մի բան գիտի  :Smile:  Դաշնակներին քիչ լսի  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու չէիր ասում, Մեֆիստո, որ սկզբունքային դեմ չես այդ ստորագրությանը , բայց ՍԵՐԺԸ  չպիտի ստորագրի, դրա իրավունքը չունի... էլ ի՞նչ 1,5 միլլիոն:


Սկզբմունքայնորեն ես հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նորմալացմանը դեմ չեմ, բայց դա Սերժը չպիտի անի, այո ու սրա պատճառը ես արդեն 1.5 միլիոն անգամ գրել եմ ու ես մեղավոր չեմ Տատ ջան որ չես կարդում ու կարծում ես թե հենց ընենց նավսում եմ…

այո նա իրավունք չունի առաջին հերթին իրավական նա ընտրված նախագահ չի և երկրորդ՝ նա այդ հարաբերություններում աննախադեպ զիջումների է գնում… սրա մասին էլ էս թեմայում շատ-շատ է գրվել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բռատ, ես հարցն ընդհանուր էի տվել, ոչ թե հենց էս զիբիլ պրոտոկոլների վրով


ընգեր ասեմ, սփյուռքը անհավատալիորեն բազմաշերտ է. այնտեղ կան մինչև 15 թիվը գաղթածների սերունդներ, 15-ից հետո, 20-37 գաղթածներ, 60-80 գաղթածներ, 90-ցայսօր և սրանք նույն պայմաններում ու ֆինանսական կարողություններով չեն գաղթել, էլ չեմ ասում որ ամբողջովին տարբեր երկրներ են գաղթել և դեռ միջգաղուջային տեղաշարժեր էլ են եղել… պատկերացնում ես չէ՞ ինչ խայտաբղետ է, դեռ մի բան էլ երևի դու կավելացնես… եթե էս խայտաբղետ տարրն այսօր մի հարցի շուրջ բողոք է ներկայացնում նման միահամուռ ձևով, սա առնվազն մտածելու տեղիք պիտի տա,… բայց առհամարել՝ երբեք… ես չէի առհամարի, դուք ոնց կուզեք…

----------

Tig (08.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես արդեն ինձ հակառակ հարցն եմ դրել՝ եթե կոշտ ընտրություն դրվի, կամ ցեղասպանությունը էլ չշոշափել, կամ Արցախը հանձնել...մենք ո՞րը կընտրենք: Ես վրեժ չեմ ուզի, սփյուռքը մեղքս չի գա: Ապրում են էլի ազատ: 
> Արցախ:
> 
> Մանավանդ, որ ամաչում եմ այդ ցեղասպանության ոչխարային ընթացքի համար:



Տատի ջան, մեզ ըտենց ընտրություն ոչ ոք չի տա… էս գրառումդ էն "հրաշք" թեմայում կսազեր, բայց եթե լրջորեն մոտենանք, այս երկու (սահմանն էլ հետը 3) հարցերը միասին են լուծվում… ուղղակի հետևի օրվա նորությունների ու կտեսնես ինչ թափով է ընթանում գործընթացը… սրանք զուգահեռ զարգացող գործընթացներ են և "առանց նախապայմանի" պնդումները սուտ են… հայ-թուրքական հրաբերություններն առանց նախապայմանի ուղղակի անհնար է պատկերացնել…

----------


## dvgray

> եթե էս խայտաբղետ տարրն այսօր մի հարցի շուրջ բողոք է ներկայացնում նման միահամուռ ձևով, սա առնվազն մտածելու տեղիք պիտի տա,… բայց առհամարել՝ երբեք… ես չէի առհամարի, դուք ոնց կուզեք…


բայց ես չէի բացառի նաև մի տարբերակ, որ Սերոժը ու դաշնակները նույն օպեռայի նույն արաներ են կատարում , մենակ թե գրված տարբեր ձայների համար, ասյենք մենկը տենոր, մյուսը բարիտոն  / :LOL: /:
գոնե Հայաստամի դաշնակների մասով ուղեղւս մեջ չի տեղավորվում որ դաշնակները. կամ  Քոչ, Սերոժը  իրար դեմ են ելել: նրանք նույն մարմինն էն: Սերոժն էլ է ռուսական կգբական, դաշնակներն էլ են ռուսական կագեբեական կատարածուներ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գոնե Հայաստամի դաշնակների մասով ուղեղւս մեջ չի տեղավորվում որ դաշնակները. կամ Քոչ, Սերոժը իրար դեմ են ելել: նրանք նույն մարմինն էն: Սերոժն էլ է ռուսական կգբական, դաշնակներն էլ են ռուսական կագեբեական կատարածուներ:


ով ա ասում որ իրար դեմ են, քո ասածի պես խոր ա, մեկը բաս մեկը բարիտոն… իրանք արդեն որերորդ անգամն է ասում են որ Սերժը մեղավոր չի "էդ չար փիսոն ա" ու ասում են "եթե ստորագրի ապա նորից կբողոքենք, հետո էլի ու էլի… բայց հրաժարական երբեք"  

իմ էրեխեն նույնիսկ ջոկւոմ ա ես երբ եմ իսկականից ջղայինացած երբ հենց ընենց…

----------


## dvgray

> ով ա ասում որ իրար դեմ են, քո ասածի պես խոր ա, մեկը բաս մեկը բարիտոն… իրանք արդեն որերորդ անգամն է ասում են որ Սերժը մեղավոր չի "էդ չար փիսոն ա" ու ասում են "եթե ստորագրի ապա նորից կբողոքենք, հետո էլի ու էլի… բայց հրաժարական երբեք"  
> 
> իմ էրեխեն նույնիսկ ջոկւոմ ա ես երբ եմ իսկականից ջղայինացած երբ հենց ընենց…


դաշնակները որոշել են ընդամենևը "ուղղորդեն" /իրանց կառկառուն դեմք՝ Վահան ձյաձյաի ասած եմ ասում/ "մասսաների" բողոքները : Ու ոնց որ թե դա հլա իրանց հաջողվում է: Պարազիտները բայց լավ էլ կազմակերպված են  :Wink: : Ասում են, Բեյրությում ջահելները Սերոժի հյուրանոցը վառել են ուզել, էտ էլ վերջի րոպեին կառավարականները խանգարել են  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դաշնակները որոշել են ընդամենևը "ուղղորդեն" /իրանց կառկառուն դեմք՝ Վահան ձյաձյաի ասած եմ ասում/ "մասսաների" բողոքները : Ու ոնց որ թե դա հլա իրանց հաջողվում է: Պարազիտները բայց լավ էլ կազմակերպված են : Ասում են, Բեյրությում ջահելները Սերոժի հյուրանոցը վառել են ուզել, էտ էլ վերջի րոպեին կառավարականները խանգարել են


գին են բարձրացնում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> սադրանքի կարիք չկա, մենք խելոք խելոք կհանենք… Սերժը էլի մի 10-20 հոգի կգյուլլի կսսկվենք… աշխարհը Սերժին հավվայի տեղը չի աջակցում… ինչ ա եղե՞լ որ… Սերժն իրա միջազգային պայմանավորվածություններն ա հարգում ու գործի դնում "մոլախոտերին" էլ զեռի հետ մաքրում են


Առանց սադրանքների գործը գլուխ չի գա։ Այս անգամ ադրբեջանցիք սերժանտների հետ համատեղ ուժերով պիտի սադրեն։ Մի քանի օր առաջ եմ Ղարաբաղից վերադարձել։ Իսկ ղարաբաղցիք պատմում են, որ երբ հավաքներ են լինում, կռված տղերքին զենք չեն բաժանում՝ *վախենում են*։ Վախենում են կռված տղերքի ձեռքը հենց զենք տան, վերջիններս գյուլլեն էս համբալներին ու զինված հեղաշրջում անեն, որովհետև սրանց ծախվածություններից ու թալանից զզվել են վաղուց։ Ուստի սադրանք արնհրաժեշտ է այսպես ասած «ծայրահեղականներին» արանքից հեռացնելու համար, որպեսզի հողերը «խաղաղ» ձևով հանձնվեն ազերներին, մենք էլ «հայի բախտ» լացելով էլի ընկնենք դռնեդուռ ու մեր իրավունքները հարգել պահանջնեք եվրոպոսներից, իսկ մեր ներսի տականքների մասին չհիշենք էլ։ Մեր ողջ պատմությունը նման ողորմելի դրամաներով է կազմված։ Դրա համար էլ Տեր–Պետրոսյանը ասում էր, որ տականքը շատ է, իսկ իրենց վրա վերցրած տականքները նեղանում են։ Տականքությունը անպատիժ չի մնում, ու առհասարակ որ Աստված ուզում է մարդուն պատժել, առաջին հերթին խելքն է առնում։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, իսկ դու չե՞ս տեսնում, որ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ միջազգային քաղաքականությունը հենց այդ ժանրին հավատարիմ է ընթանում, լավ էլ նկարագրել ես:
> Երբ Թուրքիան (կամ Եվրոպան, Ռուսաստանը, ԱՄՆ, Կոսովոն) իր «հոպ»երն անում է, սրան ճանաչում, նրան կույսի աչքերով նայում, մյուսին շնպրհավորում, մենք նախանձով ասում ենք՝ հլա տես ինչ խորամանկ են: Եվ ի՞նչ, ամո՞թ իրենց: Թե՞ կարևորը հասած արդյունքներն են:


Ոչ, ցավն այն է. որ չեմ տեսնում։ Եվ ինչպես պետք է տեսնեմ, եթե միջազգային հանրությունը գրեթե չի խոսում Ղարաբաղի ժողովդրի ու նրա իրավունքների մասին, այլ հիմնականում խոսում է Ադրբեջանի տարածքային ամբողջականության ու Հայաստան–Ադրբեջան կոնֆլիկտի մասին, որովհետև մեր դիվանի մասնագետները իրենց ոչխարային մտածելակերպով դրան են հագեցրել։ Ու առհասարակ ժողովուրդը խոսք ունի՝ «առուն թռի, նոր ասա՝ հո՛պ»։

----------


## Marduk



----------

Tig (08.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (08.10.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Ժողովուրդ Բեյրութում բանակ էին հանել ժողովրդի դեմ

Համերներ, ավտոմատներ մինչև ատամները զինված զինվորներ

Այ այսպես էր պաշտպանում Լիբանյան բանակը «ամենայն հայոց նախագահին» սեփական հայ ժողովրդից

http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=307

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (08.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

"Ամենայն հայոց"-ը կաթողիկոսնա մի խառնի  :Smile: 
Էդ բանակն ու ցուցարարները նույն երկրի քաղաքացի են, հիմա էլ սկսենք Լիբանանի կառավարությանը թելադրել թե ինչ անի իր քաղաքացիների հետ? Իրա քաղաքացիների մասին ինքը հաստատ ՍՍ-ից շատա մտածում:

----------


## murmushka

> Էդ բանակն ու ցուցարարները նույն երկրի քաղաքացի են, հիմա էլ սկսենք Լիբանանի կառավարությանը թելադրել թե ինչ անի իր քաղաքացիների հետ? Իրա քաղաքացիների մասին ինքը հաստատ ՍՍ-ից շատա մտածում:


ես իսկականից չեմ հասկանում ինչն եք փորձում այդքան ինքնամոռաց պաշտպանել՞
այն, որ Ս.Սարգսյանի պատճառով է տեղի ունեցել այդ ամենը, այն, որ նրան պաշտպանե:լու համար է այդ ամենն արվել, այն որ նա սարսափելի վախեցած է սեփական ժողովդրից, դա եք փորձում քողարկել՝ կառչելով անիմաստ ՍՍն մեղավոր չի, Աֆրիկայում մարդ է մեռնում, Ճապոնիայում էլ օրը մեջ երկրաշարժ է տեղի ունենում արտահայտություններից
 կներեք էլի, բայց ՅԱՆԻՄ ԻՆՉ՞

----------


## ministr

Արմինե ջան, ես չեմ փորձում պաշտպանել, բայց դուք փորձում եք ցանկացած բան կարել ՍՍ-ի վրով: Գիտենք իրան էլ, իրա վարած ախմախ քաղաքականությունն էլ:

Հա բողոքել են. հետո փետերով հարձակվել են ոստիկանների վրա (նկարը կա) ոստիկաններն էլ հակազդել են: Սրա եղածն ինչա որ սարքել եք կամ փորձում եք ներկայացնել հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1? Հիմա ես հարցնեմ ՅԱՆԸՄ ԻՆՉ?

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (08.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Արմինե ջան, ես չեմ փորձում պաշտպանել, բայց դուք փորձում եք ցանկացած բան կարել ՍՍ-ի վրով: Գիտենք իրան էլ, իրա վարած ախմախ քաղաքականությունն էլ:
> 
> Հա բողոքել են. հետո փետերով հարձակվել են ոստիկանների վրա (նկարը կա) ոստիկաններն էլ հակազդել են: Սրա եղածն ինչա որ սարքել եք կամ փորձում եք ներկայացնել հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1? Հիմա ես հարցնեմ ՅԱՆԸՄ ԻՆՉ?


Ճիշտ են արել, եթե հարձակվել են, որտև որ չհարձակվեին, ցույցը անիմաստ էր լինելու, իրան շլանգի տեղ դրած կգար կմտներ կբարբաջեր ու ռադ կլներ, իբր ոչ մի ցույց էլ չկար:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Արմինե ջան, ես չեմ փորձում պաշտպանել, բայց դուք փորձում եք ցանկացած բան կարել ՍՍ-ի վրով: Գիտենք իրան էլ, իրա վարած ախմախ քաղաքականությունն էլ:
> 
> Հա բողոքել են. հետո փետերով հարձակվել են ոստիկանների վրա (նկարը կա) ոստիկաններն էլ հակազդել են: Սրա եղածն ինչա որ սարքել եք կամ փորձում եք ներկայացնել հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1? Հիմա ես հարցնեմ ՅԱՆԸՄ ԻՆՉ?


Էտ լավա որ փետերով հարձակվել են ոստիկանների վրա. թող Սերժիկը ընենց անի, որ էդ փետերով ոստիկանների վրա հարձակվողները մի օր գան ու իրեն օգնեն. այն ժամանակ, երբ թուրքը մեր հողերը կսկսին նորից գրավել։ Թող «պրակտիկա» անցկացնեն մեր հայերը Լիբանայի։

----------


## murmushka

> փորձում եք ներկայացնել հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1? Հիմա ես հարցնեմ ՅԱՆԸՄ ԻՆՉ?


երբ ես տեսել, որ դա անվանվի Հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1, արի ընդդիմության ակցիաներին մասնակցի, ամեն օր ամեն ժամ նույնատիպ դեպքերի ականատես ենք լինում, նենց որ մեզ համար սովարական է դարձել արդեն
ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, անձամբ ես, որ Ս.Սարգսյանը  կարող է այսքան պատուհաս դառնալ ոչ միայն սեփական երկրի , այլև ուրիշ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար,
այդքան բան

----------


## Տրիբուն

> երբ ես տեսել, որ դա անվանվի Հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1, արի ընդդիմության ակցիաներին մասնակցի, ամեն օր ամեն ժամ նույնատիպ դեպքերի ականատես ենք լինում, նենց որ մեզ համար սովարական է դարձել արդեն
> ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, անձամբ ես, որ Ս.Սարգսյանը  կարող է այսքան պատուհաս դառնալ ոչ միայն սեփական երկրի , այլև ուրիշ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար,
> այդքան բան


Արմիշ ջան, իսկ ամենափիսն էն ա, որ նույնսիկ Լիբանանում հայերը միտինգ անելուց ավելի դուխով են ու ավելի քիչ են վախենում ոստիկանությունից, քան հայերը Հայաստանում: Պետքն եղած պահին էլ, բախման մեջ են մտնում ոստիկանների հետ ու հետո էլի շարունակում են միտինգ անել: Քեֆս բերեցին Լիբանանահայերը:

----------


## ministr

> երբ ես տեսել, որ դա անվանվի Հայկական հարց կամ երկրորդ Մարտի 1, արի ընդդիմության ակցիաներին մասնակցի, ամեն օր ամեն ժամ նույնատիպ դեպքերի ականատես ենք լինում, նենց որ մեզ համար սովարական է դարձել արդեն
> ուղղակի զարմացած եմ, անձամբ ես, որ Ս.Սարգսյանը  կարող է այսքան պատուհաս դառնալ ոչ միայն սեփական երկրի , այլև ուրիշ երկրների քաղաքացիների համար,
> այդքան բան


Ընդհանուր տրամադրվածությունն ա տենց... Առանց մասնակցելու էլ տեսնում եմ ստեղ ինչա կատարվում:

----------


## ministr

Ամենալուրջ հակափաստարկը, որ լսել եմ մինչև հիմա: Թե չէ հասարակաց.. էհ ինչ եմ ասում, հանրային պալատ դես դեն...

----------


## Elmo

> Արմիշ ջան, իսկ ամենափիսն էն ա, որ նույնսիկ Լիբանանում հայերը միտինգ անելուց ավելի դուխով են ու ավելի քիչ են վախենում ոստիկանությունից, քան հայերը Հայաստանում: Պետքն եղած պահին էլ, բախման մեջ են մտնում ոստիկանների հետ ու հետո էլի շարունակում են միտինգ անել: Քեֆս բերեցին Լիբանանահայերը:


հա, բա ցույցը հենց տենց ա լինում: Քֆուրներով, փայտերով, Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներով, ոստիկան-քաղաքացի բախումներով: Նույնիսկ շատերի կողմից գովերգված Եվրոպայում էլ ցույցերը առանց վերը նշանծներիցս չի անցնում:
Ցույցի իմաստը հենց էդ ա: Թե չէ խաղաղ ցույցին բանի տեղ դնողն ո՞վ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ամենալուրջ հակափաստարկը, որ լսել եմ մինչև հիմա: Թե չէ հասարակաց.. էհ ինչ եմ ասում, հանրային պալատ դես դեն...


Արմեն Այվազյանն ա  :Jpit: 
Տաք-տաք խոսում ա էլի: Մի հատ դնեն նախահագ ու ասեն դե դրսի հրահանգները մի կատարի, տեսնեմ ո՞նց ա անելու: Սերժը հո ուզելով չի՞ անում դրանք: Բարձել են, ինքն էլ անում ա: Շատ էլ պետքն էր անցավ գլուխը դներ ցավի տակ:

----------


## murmushka

> Սերժը հո ուզելով չի՞ անում դրանք: Բարձել են, ինքն էլ անում ա: Շատ էլ պետքն էր անցավ գլուխը դներ ցավի տակ:


Մի հատ կարդացեք Հանրային խորհրդում Ս. Սարգսյանի ելույթը, որտեղ նա հպարտ նշում է, որ սա իր նախընտրական ծրագրի մի մասն է, ու զարմացած հարցնում, բա ո՞ւր էիք, բա.... ես արդեն այնքան էլ վստահ չեմ, որ նա իր կամքին հակառակ է գնում այդ քայլին

----------


## Վիշապ

> Արմեն Այվազյանն ա 
> … Սերժը հո ուզելով չի՞ անում դրանք: Բարձել են, ինքն էլ անում ա: Շատ էլ պետքն էր անցավ գլուխը դներ ցավի տակ:


Լավ էլ իր ուզելով է անում, նույնիսկ կայֆ է ստանում անելուց։ Իրեն կարևոր պերսոն է զգում, վերջապես զգում է, որ բոլորը չի, որ իրեն պասլատ են անում, որ ինքը պետք է Թուրքիային, Ռուսաստանին, Ադրբեջանին, Ֆրանսիային, Շվեյցարիային, ԱՄՆ–ին… բոլորին, բացի հայերից։

----------


## Տատ

Մեֆիստո, մենք միայն ՍՍ չենք նավսում: ԼՏՊ, դաշնակ, հենց մելը մի բան *անում է*, առաջին հերփին սկսում ենք կասկածամիտ նավսից:



> իսկ էդ քո արտաքին քաղաքականությունը… _Ցանկացած Հայաստանի (և ոչ միայն)  նախագահ պիտի հոպ անի, պպզի կամ պառկի ճիշտ պահին_…ստրուկի, մանկլավիկի պատկերացում ա որը կարծում է թե հարցերը սրա նրա տակը պառկելով ու պպզելով են լուծում, լավագույն դեպքում էլ հոպ են ասում


Չէ, դա նորմալ ինքնապահպանման օրենքով շարժվող հասարակության պատկերացում է՛ ոչ թե հերոսական գրականություն կարդացած իդեալիստների: Ամենադեմոկրատական, ազնիվընտրված երկրի նախագահը հերթով հոպ ա անում ու պպզում:

----------


## Տատ

> Ոչ, ցավն այն է. որ չեմ տեսնում։ Եվ ինչպես պետք է տեսնեմ, եթե միջազգային հանրությունը գրեթե չի խոսում Ղարաբաղի ժողովդրի ու նրա իրավունքների մասին...


Իսկ դու մի նայի ու մի սպասիր, թե ինչ էն նրանք խոսում ՄԵՐ մասին, այդտեղ չի հոպը: Դու տես, թե ինչպես են երկրները լուծում ԻՐԵՆՑ խնդիրները, ինչպիսի մեթոդներով: Ու կտեսնես քո նկարագրածը՝ մեկը մեկին:

----------


## Տատ

Էն վիդեոն, որտեղ Վ.Հովհաննիսյանն ասում էր, Գերժին սխալ են տեղեկացրել, սպանեց:  :Shok: 
Իսկ ես համարում էի, որ մալադեց Սերժին, գիտեր ինչ է իրեն սպասում ու գնաց սփյուռք՝ հանգստացնելու: Դու մի ասի, չգիտե՞ր: :Shok:

----------


## ministr

Վահանի քաղաքական ելույթները թեթև տար  :Smile: 

Էդ ոնցա մենք ստեղ գիտեինք ինչա լինելու ՍՍ-ը չէ? լավ էլի

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ դու մի նայի ու մի սպասիր, թե ինչ էն նրանք խոսում ՄԵՐ մասին, այդտեղ չի հոպը: Դու տես, թե ինչպես են երկրները լուծում ԻՐԵՆՑ խնդիրները, ինչպիսի մեթոդներով: Ու կտեսնես քո նկարագրածը՝ մեկը մեկին:


Տեսնելու ու զգալու համար թե ինչպես են այլ երկրները լուծում նման խնդիրները ես առնվազ պիտի օրինակ ասենք Կոսովոյի քաղաքացի լինեմ։ Կողքից իհարկե «հո՛պ» է թվում, բայց իրականում Կոսովոն արնաքամ եղավ մինչև հասավ անկախության մեջքին էլ NATO–ի զորքը կանգնած ունենալով։ Մեր պարագայում նույնիսկ չգիտենք NATO–ն ու Ռուսաստանը ում կողմից են լինելու, եթե հանկարծ նորից Ադրբեջան–Հայաստան մորթոցին սկսվի։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ, քեզ հարց տուր, ինչի են գերհոպարնեը էսօր դեմ տվել… որովհետև էսօր կարող են Հայաստանից առավելագույն զիջումները կորզել, քանի որ Սերժն էսօր մենակ մի հենարան ունի, գերհոպարը… նա էլ ասում է "ուզում ես մնալ, էս ա… ստորագրի կմնաս, մենք էլ աչք կփակենք" … էն էլ ստորագրում ա… վերջ… մեր խնդիրն ա հասցնել Սերժին, որ մենք ենք քեզ պոստին դնում… բայց վտանգն այստեղ այն է որ եթե մենք ոտքի կանգնենք բայց ոչ բավարար վճռականությամբ, ապա նա նորից ուժ է գործադրելու և գերհոպարներն այս անգամ նոր պահաջներ կդնեն նոր զիջումներ կորզելու համար… սա էլ ստորագրելու է որովհետև հետդարձի ճանապարհ չունի… չստորագրելը վարյանտ չի սրա համար… գերհոպարները ճիշտ ժամանակին են սկսել… մեզ էլ թվում էր թե էս գեղցին նրանց ֆռռցնում ա … հիմա ո՞վ ա ում էշի տեղ դնում…
> 
> գերհոպարի համար անճամփա, անռեսուրս, խեղճուկրակժողովրդով հայաստանի վրա ճնշում բանեցնելն ավելի հեշտ ա քան 8 միլիոնանոց նավթով, գազով ու առանց ընդդիմության Ադրբեջանի ու 70 միլիոնանոց Թուրքիայի վրա… դու լինես տենց չես անի՞…


Մեֆ ջան այդ հարցի պատասխանը այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ չարժի նույնիսկ անդրադառնալ: Ուղղակի այս կետից նայենք .դրված է քաղաքական խնդիր: Մեզ ստիպում են սահմանը բացել ու Թուրքիան առաջարկել է նախապայմաններ և այդ նախապայմաննների մի մասը հնչեցնում է բանավոր մյուսը` երևում են արձանագրություններում:
Առաջինը հենց այն հիմնավորումն է, որ ունի Թուրքաին սահմանը փակելով: Դա Հայաստանի կողմից Ադրբեջանի տարածքների օկուպացիան է և բազմից ասել է` քանի դեռ այդ հարցը չի լուծվել սահմանը չի բացվի: Մյուսը ցեղասպանության ճանաչման պրոցեսի կանխումն է, քանի որ դա աշխատող խաղաքարտ է ճնշում գործադրելու համար: 
Հիմա եթե ես լինեի կզանգեի Մեդվեդևին  և կասեի որ մենք կարող ենք ժամանակ ձգել այնքան մինչև լուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Իսկ երբ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի Թուրքիան այլևս զրկվում է սահմանը փակելու արգումենտից, իսկ սահմանը բացելուց հետո կարելի է ընդհանրապես հանել այդ ենթահանձնաժողով ստեղծելու կետը: Ինչու պետք է ԱՄՆ-ն և Ռուսաստանը ընդունեն այդ առաջարկը, քանի որ այսպես թե այնպես սահմանը կբացվի և պլյուս գերտերությունների ձեռքին կմնա ցեղասպանության խաղաքարտը: Ինչպես պետք է Հայաստանը դա հիմնավորի: Այդ հանձնաժողովը պետք է ստեղծվի որպեսզի ուսումնասիրի պատմութույնը և ճշմարտությունը պետք է ներկայացվի, համոզի թուրք հասարակությանը( նաև հայ, բայց դա էական չի): Այսինքն ստացվում է Հայաստանը մասնակցում է մի այնպիսի քաղաքական պրոցեսի որն ուղղված է, որի թիրախը թուրքիայի քաղաքացիններն են, թուրք հասարակությունը, այսինքն Հայսատնը անմիջական մասնակցում է, դերակատարություն է ունենում  Թուրքային ներքին քաղաքական կյանքին: Բայց Հասյատանը չունի դրա իրավասությոնւը, իսկ թուրք կառավարությունը տալիս է այդ իրավասությունը մեզ, ուրեմն ավելի հետարքիր պրոցեսներին ևս միջամտել: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ Թուքրիան պնդի հայկական կողմի մասնակցությւոնը, ապա այո մենք կարող ենք մասկանցել բայց որպես դիտորդ, փորձագետ`գառանտ և այս կարգավիճակը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խոչնդոտել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացին: Այսինքն մենք սրանով կաջակցենք և ոչ թե կասկածի տակ առնենք…
Վստահ եմ որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծվի կամ համարյա լուծված կլինի ավելի շուտ քան կբացվի սահմանը: Իսկ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի դրա լուծումից հետո Թուրքիան չի կարող փակ պահել սահմանը: Հետևաբար ուղղակի անիմաստ է հիմա այդ հարցով բանացել թուրքերի հետ ևառավել ևս քաղաքական կոզրնր զիջել…
ՀԱԿ-ը էս արձանագրություններին դեմ ալիք չի բարձրացնի և դա տեղավորվում է ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարության տրամաբանության մեջ…
Հա հարցիդ պատասխանը: Եեթե ես լինեի ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահը շատ խիստ կպատժեի Թուրքիային օգոստոսյան պատերազմի ժամանակ արած հակաամերիկայն և հակավրացական քայելերի և մինչև օրս ռուսաստանի հետ խունջիկ մունջիկ գալու համար:
Իսկ եթե Ռուսաստանի նախագահը լինեի ոչինչ չէի ձեռնարկի, որպեսզի թույլ չտամ ճնշումը Թուրքիայի վրա քան որ դրանով Թուրքիան կթուլանա`հետևաբար կուժեղանա Ռուսաստանը տարածաշրջանում և կմղի ավելի ամրապնդելու Ռուսաստանի հետ իր դաշնակցությունը:

----------


## Kuk

*ՍՓՅՈՒՌՔԻ «ՇԱՂԿԱՊՈՒՄԸ» ԿԱՅԱՑԵԼ Է*

ՀՀԿ մամուլի խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը հայտարարել է, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի համահայկական ուղեւորության §թերեւս գլխավոր նպատակը Հայաստանի եւ Սփյուռքի է°լ ավելի ամուր շաղկապվելն է ու հայությանը ողջ աշխարհում միավորելը¦:

«ՉԻ» - Փայլուն միտք է: Հարց է ծագում` այդ այցի արդյունքում հաջողվե՞ց «շաղկապել» Հայաստանն ու Սփյուռքը, թե՞ հակառակը տեղի ունեցավ: Պետք է խոստովանել` հաջողվեց: Փաստն այն է, որ հայությունը ողջ աշխարհում իսկապես միավորվեց, ընդ որում` միավորվեց հենց Սերժ Սարգսյանին հայհոյելու հարցի շուրջ: Այսինքն, մեծ հաշվով, միավորումը տեղի ունեցավ Սերժ Սարգսյանի շնորհիվ:

Կյանքում էլ է հաճախ այդպես լինում: Ասենք, երթուղայինում լիքը մարդիկ են խցկված, թշնամաբար նայում են իրար ու հրմշտում, եւ հանկարծ ներս է խցկվում հարբած մեկը եւ սկսում բարձրաձայն հայհոյել: Եվ ի՞նչ: Բոլորն իսկույն «միավորվում են», գոռգոռում նրա վրա եւ ի վերջո դուրս հրում երթուղայինից: Վերջ, «միավորումը» կայացած է. այդ մարդիկ արդեն ոչ թե սովորական ուղեւորներ են, այլ միասին ինչ-որ գործ արած, «շաղկապված» կոլեկտիվ: Բնականաբար, դրանից հետո այդ մարդն իրավունք ունի հայտարարել, թե իր նպատակը հենց երթուղայինի մարդկանց համախմբելն էր:

----------


## murmushka

Առաջարկել է գնել Արարատ սարը
17:19 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Սերժ Սարգսյանի համահայկական ուղեւորության վերջին կանգառը  Դոնի Ռոստովն էր, որտեղ նա հանդիպել է Ռուսաստանի, Ուկրաինայի, Բելառուսի եւ Մոլդովայի հայ համայնքների ներկայացուցիչների հետ:

 Ըստ «Երկրամաս» թերթի' Սերժ Սարգսյանի  ելույթում նոր մտքեր չեն հնչել:

Առավել հետաքրքրություն է առաջացրել նրա այն միտքը, թե  Հայաստանի ԱԺ-ը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունները կվավերացնի միայն  Թուրքիայի խորհրդարանի կողմից դրանք վավերացնելուց հետո: Սակայն, ըստ թերթի, պարզ չի դարձել, այդ պայմանավորվածություն է, թե պարզապես ցանկություն:

Հանդիպմանը ելույթ է ունեցել  Ռուսաստանի հայերի միության նախագահ  Արա Աբրահամյանը: Նա մասնավորապես նկատել է, որ հայ-թուրքական երկկողմ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումից հետո Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցը հետաձգվելու է երկար ժամանակով:  «Մինչ արձանագրությունների ստորագրումը պետք է ստեղծվի փորձագետների խումբ, որը  կվերլուծի արձանագրությունը կետ առ կետ»,-ասել է Արա Աբրահամյանը:

Մոսկովյան «Ռուս-հայկական համագործակցություն» կազմակերպության նախագահ Յուրի Նավոյանը կարծիք է հայտնել, որ Հայաստանի եւ Սփյուռքի միջեւ տարաձայնություններ չէին լինի, եթե  ՀՀ Նախագահին կից գործեր Հանրային խորհուրդ' ընդգրկելով անդամներ թե Հայաստանից, թե Սփյուռքից:

Հատկապես բուռն է ընդունվել գեներալ-լեյտենանտ Նորատ Տեր-Գրիգորյանի ելույթը: Վերջինս  հայտարարել է. «Քանի որ ժողովուրդը դեմ է, Դուք կարող եք չստորագրել արձանագրությունները' դառնալով ազգի հերոս»:

Ի դեպ, շինարար Սերգեյ Համբարձումյանն իր խոսքում ասել է , թե Ցեղասպանության խնդիրը մեզ համար վերջացել է 1915թ-ին. «Ահա մենք հիանում ենք Արարատով, որը Թուրքիայում է, բայց չէ՞ որ կարող ենք դիմել նրանց առաջարկով ' վաճառել այն մեզ»: Նա  նույնիսկ գին է առաջարկել' 20 մլդ դոլար: Ըստ «Երկրամասի»' Համբարձումյանի' ի պաշտպանություն արձանագրությունների ելույթը, ընդհատվել է լսարանի  կողմից:

 Հանդիպման ընթացքում  Սերժ Սարգսյանի խոսնակ Սամվել Ֆարմանյանին «Երկրամաս»-ի  գլխավոր խմբագրի կողմից փոխանցվել է դիմում, որում կոչ է արվում չստորագրել արձանագրությունները:

 Հայտարարության տակ կա 70 ստորագրություն, որոնց մեծ մասը հայկական կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարների ստորագրություններ են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստո, մենք միայն ՍՍ չենք նավսում: ԼՏՊ, դաշնակ, հենց մելը մի բան *անում է*, առաջին հերփին սկսում ենք կասկածամիտ նավսից:
> 
> Չէ, դա նորմալ ինքնապահպանման օրենքով շարժվող հասարակության պատկերացում է՛ ոչ թե հերոսական գրականություն կարդացած իդեալիստների: *Ամենադեմոկրատական, ազնիվընտրված երկրի նախագահը հերթով հոպ ա անում ու պպզում:*


Տատ, ես սկսում եմ կասկածել թե դու ինչ ինկատի ունես "նավս" ասելով… դրան ամբողջ աշխարհում քննադատություն են համարում ինչքան էլ դաժան ու ռադիկալ լինի այն… սա, ճիշտն ասած, տնային տնտեսուհու արտահայտությունա…

Ի դեպ առաջին անգամը չի որ ես այս տեսակի կարծիք եմ լսում ( քաղ. գործիչների հոպ անելու ու պպզելու հաշվով). երբ որ քաղաքական պրոցեսների հետ ծանոթ չես լինում ու չես հետևում քաղաքական իրադարձություններին քեզ թվում է "հոպ" են անում… Վիշապը ճիշտ ասեց, եթե ամբողջ արյունն ու տառապանքը, հանես Կոսովոյի ժամանակակից պատմությունից, կլինի "հոպ" ու ի դեպ ասեմ, Կոսովոյի "հոպ"-ը դեռ չեն ասել ու բավական երկար ժամանակ կքաշի մինչև լրիվ կասեն… էդ ավելի  շատ նման է "հհհհհոոոոոոոոոՈՈՈՈՈՈՈոոոոոոոոոպպպպպպ"-ի… ի դեպ չմոռանամ ասել որ տատս էլ դիվանագիտության մասին քո պես մտածում (97 տարեկան էր)

----------


## Տատ

> սա, ճիշտն ասած, տնային տնտեսուհու արտահայտությունա…


Իսկ ումը պիտի լիներ, ՆԱՏՈ -ի քարտուղարինը՞


> երբ որ քաղաքական պրոցեսների հետ ծանոթ չես լինում ու չես հետևում քաղաքական իրադարձություններին քեզ թվում է …


Մեֆիստո, կներես, որ քո նման գիտակ ու հետևող մարդու հետ ընդհանրապես էջ եմ կիսում: Իսկ ինձ երբեմն թվում է, որ դու բացի հայկական «քաղաքականությունից» ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չես էլ նայում, որ գոնե պրոցեսները համեմատես:

Ափսոս, տատուդ լավ չես լսել ժամանակին: :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ *ումը* պիտի լիներ, ՆԱՏՈ -ի քարտուղարինը՞


քաղաքական գործչի ոչ թե չինովնիկի… կամ էլ քաղաքականությամբ հետաքրքրվողի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիստո, կներես, որ քո նման գիտակ ու հետևող մարդու հետ ընդհանրապես էջ եմ կիսում: Իսկ ինձ երբեմն *թվում* է, որ դու բացի հայկական «քաղաքականությունից» ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չես էլ նայում, որ գոնե պրոցեսները համեմատես:
> 
> Ափսոս, տատուդ լավ չես լսել ժամանակին:


Վատ մի զգա քեզ Տատ ջան, նորմալ է ամեն ինչ… ճիշտ ես նկատել քեզ *թվում* է ու դու մենակ չես… ստեղ մի երկու հոգի էլ կան որոնց նույն բանն է թվում… ես սովոր եմ դրան

Ափսոսն ափսոս, բայց ոչ նրա համար որ ես տատուս չեմ լսել, այլ որ մեր իշխող քաղաքական ուժերը էսօր 97 տարեկան տատուս քաղաքականությունն են որդեգրել… 

Տատ, լուրջ, կարծում ես միջազգային հարաբերությունների համալսարաններում "հոպ" անել ու "պպզել" են սովորեցնում… սա լուրջ չի չէ՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան այդ հարցի պատասխանը այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ չարժի նույնիսկ անդրադառնալ: Ուղղակի այս կետից նայենք .դրված է քաղաքական խնդիր: Մեզ ստիպում են սահմանը բացել ու Թուրքիան առաջարկել է նախապայմաններ և այդ նախապայմաննների մի մասը հնչեցնում է բանավոր մյուսը` երևում են արձանագրություններում:
> Առաջինը հենց այն հիմնավորումն է, որ ունի Թուրքաին սահմանը փակելով: Դա Հայաստանի կողմից Ադրբեջանի տարածքների օկուպացիան է և բազմից ասել է` քանի դեռ այդ հարցը չի լուծվել սահմանը չի բացվի: Մյուսը ցեղասպանության ճանաչման պրոցեսի կանխումն է, քանի որ դա աշխատող խաղաքարտ է ճնշում գործադրելու համար: 
> Հիմա եթե ես լինեի կզանգեի Մեդվեդևին  և կասեի որ մենք կարող ենք ժամանակ ձգել այնքան մինչև լուծվի Ղարաբաղի հարցը: Իսկ երբ Ղարաբաղի հարցը լուծվի Թուրքիան այլևս զրկվում է սահմանը փակելու արգումենտից, իսկ սահմանը բացելուց հետո կարելի է ընդհանրապես հանել այդ ենթահանձնաժողով ստեղծելու կետը: Ինչու պետք է ԱՄՆ-ն և Ռուսաստանը ընդունեն այդ առաջարկը, քանի որ այսպես թե այնպես սահմանը կբացվի և պլյուս գերտերությունների ձեռքին կմնա ցեղասպանության խաղաքարտը: Ինչպես պետք է Հայաստանը դա հիմնավորի: Այդ հանձնաժողովը պետք է ստեղծվի որպեսզի ուսումնասիրի պատմութույնը և ճշմարտությունը պետք է ներկայացվի, համոզի թուրք հասարակությանը( նաև հայ, բայց դա էական չի): Այսինքն ստացվում է Հայաստանը մասնակցում է մի այնպիսի քաղաքական պրոցեսի որն ուղղված է, որի թիրախը թուրքիայի քաղաքացիններն են, թուրք հասարակությունը, այսինքն Հայսատնը անմիջական մասնակցում է, դերակատարություն է ունենում  Թուրքային ներքին քաղաքական կյանքին: Բայց Հասյատանը չունի դրա իրավասությոնւը, իսկ թուրք կառավարությունը տալիս է այդ իրավասությունը մեզ, ուրեմն ավելի հետարքիր պրոցեսներին ևս միջամտել: Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ Թուքրիան պնդի հայկական կողմի մասնակցությւոնը, ապա այո մենք կարող ենք մասկանցել բայց որպես դիտորդ, փորձագետ`գառանտ և այս կարգավիճակը ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող խոչնդոտել ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացին: Այսինքն մենք սրանով կաջակցենք և ոչ թե կասկածի տակ առնենք…
> Վստահ եմ որ Ղարաբաղի հարցը կլուծվի կամ համարյա լուծված կլինի ավելի շուտ քան կբացվի սահմանը: Իսկ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի դրա լուծումից հետո Թուրքիան չի կարող փակ պահել սահմանը: Հետևաբար ուղղակի անիմաստ է հիմա այդ հարցով բանացել թուրքերի հետ ևառավել ևս քաղաքական կոզրնր զիջել…
> ՀԱԿ-ը էս արձանագրություններին դեմ ալիք չի բարձրացնի և դա տեղավորվում է ՀԱԿ-ի մարտավարության տրամաբանության մեջ…
> Հա հարցիդ պատասխանը: Եեթե ես լինեի ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահը շատ խիստ կպատժեի Թուրքիային օգոստոսյան պատերազմի ժամանակ արած հակաամերիկայն և հակավրացական քայելերի և մինչև օրս ռուսաստանի հետ խունջիկ մունջիկ գալու համար:
> Իսկ եթե Ռուսաստանի նախագահը լինեի ոչինչ չէի ձեռնարկի, որպեսզի թույլ չտամ ճնշումը Թուրքիայի վրա քան որ դրանով Թուրքիան կթուլանա`հետևաբար կուժեղանա Ռուսաստանը տարածաշրջանում և կմղի ավելի ամրապնդելու Ռուսաստանի հետ իր դաշնակցությունը:


Ռամ ապեր, keep it simple ես լինեի հրաժարական կտայի մի պարզ պատճառով… այս պարագային ինճ էլ անի սխալ է… ստորագրի սխալ է, չստորագրի էլի սխալ…

ստորագրեց, պիտի բոլոր պայմանները կատարի իսկ դրա մեջ մտնում ա տարածքներից զորքերի հեռացումը… սա իմ աչքին արյունոտ պրոցես է լինելու և սահմանի բաց լինելը մեզ վրա լծակ է լինելու… հենց պրոցեսը իրենց ուզածով չգնաց մի անգամից փակում են պատճառաբանելով նարկոտիկ կամ քրդերի համար զենք տեղափոխելը… ու մենք խելոքանում ենք, կամ էլ գալիս ենք ելման դրություն… թուրքերը դիտմամբ նույնիսկ անուղղակի ձևով սահմանը կապում են ղարաբաղի հետ… իրենք շատ լավ գիտեն որ դրանք առանձնացնելը իրենց դիրքերը թուլացնում է…

չստորագրեց, գերանը արտասահմանից առանց վազելինի կամ սապոնի գալիս ա… եահկ-ում վրաներս էնքան հոդված կա  որ … 

Մեդվեդևն էլ մեզ չի փրկում… չես տեսնում լռում են ասել ա մեր "շահերը" պատրաստ են զոհել (իրանինն էլ հետը)

իսկ եթե հրաժարվեց դրսից ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող անել, իսկ ներսում նա որոշ պայմանավորվածություններից հետո անվտանգություն կամ հարաբերական անձեռմխելիություն ձեռք կբերի…

Ընգեր ես էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում, շատ բաներ կա որ չգիտեմ… էս պահին

----------

Tig (09.10.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (09.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամ ապեր, keep it simple ես լինեի հրաժարական կտայի մի պարզ պատճառով… այս պարագային ինճ էլ անի սխալ է… ստորագրի սխալ է, չստորագրի էլի սխալ…


Ինչ որ ասում ես հասկանալի է, ընդունելի է և էջերով արդեն խոսվել է...Իմ առաջարկը այն էր որ ուղղակի անընդհատ նույն կետին խբելուց շեղվենք: Շատ չգրեմ մեծ ախպեր ուղղակի մի հարց եմ տալիս : Ասում ես Սերժին կստիպեն որ ստորագրի արձանագրությունները, հարցնում եմ ինչի պետք է ստիպեն չէ որ դու էլ ես ասում որ թուրքերը սահման բացելը կապում են Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, որը ավելի շուտ է լուծվելու քան սահման բացելը?

P.S. Ապեր մի գերագնհատի մեչշր ազգին էլի, ոչ մի արյունալի բան չի լիենլու...Ինչու? Սերժը ՏՎ-ով համայն աշխարհին ասեց որ Մեդևդևը իրան ստիպել ա որ համաձայնվի մադրիդյան սկզբունքնների առաջին կետի պայմաններին: Առաջին կետը տարածքնները հանձնել ա...Դու տեսար որ մի հոգի Հայաստանում արձագանքի էտ ասածին: Ապեր էտ տարածքններում մարդ էլ չկա համարյա...

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (09.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

Բարիօր ժող.

1-ին անգամ եմ ստեղ գրում, չնայած մի քանի օր է կարդւմ եմ.
Վոտքս խերով լինի էս ֆոռումում.




> Մեֆիստո, մենք միայն ՍՍ չենք նավսում: ԼՏՊ, դաշնակ, հենց մելը մի բան *անում է*, առաջին հերփին սկսում ենք կասկածամիտ նավսից:


Ճիշտ ես, ու սա ունի միանշանակ բացատրություն. Մեր` հայերիս նախնիների մեջ "քցքղ" ու ծախվող առաջնորդները սովորականից շատ են եղել...

----------


## Marduk

Այվազյանը դաշնակցության մասին երեկ

----------

Ribelle (24.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ որ ասում ես հասկանալի է, ընդունելի է և էջերով արդեն խոսվել է...Իմ առաջարկը այն էր որ ուղղակի անընդհատ նույն կետին խբելուց շեղվենք: Շատ չգրեմ մեծ ախպեր ուղղակի մի հարց եմ տալիս : Ասում ես Սերժին կստիպեն որ ստորագրի արձանագրությունները, հարցնում եմ ինչի պետք է ստիպեն չէ որ դու էլ ես ասում որ թուրքերը սահման բացելը կապում են Ղարաբաղի հարցի հետ, որը ավելի շուտ է լուծվելու քան սահման բացելը?
> 
> P.S. Ապեր մի գերագնհատի մեչշր ազգին էլի, ոչ մի արյունալի բան չի լիենլու...Ինչու? Սերժը ՏՎ-ով համայն աշխարհին ասեց որ Մեդևդևը իրան ստիպել ա որ համաձայնվի մադրիդյան սկզբունքնների առաջին կետի պայմաններին: Առաջին կետը տարածքնները հանձնել ա...Դու տեսար որ մի հոգի Հայաստանում արձագանքի էտ ասածին: Ապեր էտ տարածքններում մարդ էլ չկա համարյա...


կարծում եմ ենթահանձնախումբը, սահմաններն ու ղարաբաղը զուգահեռաբար են լինելու որ մեկը մեկին վերահսկի … հիմնականում լծակները մեզ վրա ազդելու համար են, որովհետև սահմանի բացումը մեզ ավելի է պետք քան Թուրքիային, իսկ հողերը ադրբեջանի համար ավելի բարոյական/սմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, քանի որ նրանց էկոնոմիկան լրիվ ուրիշ ֆակտորի վրա է հիմնված…իհարկե սահմանների բացումից ադրբեջանն էլ կշահի, բայց նրանց համար դա այնքան էլ կենսական չէ ինչքան մեզ համար …

մի բան հստակ է որ Սերժի գահին մնալը մեզ համարյա լուծում չի թողնում եթե իհարկե կան այնպիսի ֆակտորներ որոնց մասին չգիտենք ու դրանք դրական են մեզ համար… Մեդվեդևին դիմելն անիմաստ է քանի որ մենք նրան առաջարկելու շատ բան չունենք, նամանավանդ որ սահմանի բացումը ռուսներին էլ ա ձեռ տալիս…

հարցի լուծում երևի հնարավոր լինի Ղարաբաղից, երբ նրանք ոտքի կանգնեն ու Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման հունը փորձեն փոխել… աբսուրդ բան եմ ասում երևի, բայց դե հագուցալուծման համար մեր ալտերնատիվներն էնքան էլ շատ չեն…

----------


## Rammer

> կարծում եմ ենթահանձնախումբը, սահմաններն ու ղարաբաղը զուգահեռաբար են լինելու որ մեկը մեկին վերահսկի … հիմնականում լծակները մեզ վրա ազդելու համար են, որովհետև սահմանի բացումը մեզ ավելի է պետք քան Թուրքիային, իսկ հողերը ադրբեջանի համար ավելի բարոյական/սմվոլիկ նշանակություն ունի, քանի որ նրանց էկոնոմիկան լրիվ ուրիշ ֆակտորի վրա է հիմնված…իհարկե սահմանների բացումից ադրբեջանն էլ կշահի, բայց նրանց համար դա այնքան էլ կենսական չէ ինչքան մեզ համար …
> 
> մի բան հստակ է որ Սերժի գահին մնալը մեզ համարյա լուծում չի թողնում եթե իհարկե կան այնպիսի ֆակտորներ որոնց մասին չգիտենք ու դրանք դրական են մեզ համար… Մեդվեդևին դիմելն անիմաստ է քանի որ մենք նրան առաջարկելու շատ բան չունենք, նամանավանդ որ սահմանի բացումը ռուսներին էլ ա ձեռ տալիս…
> 
> հարցի լուծում երևի հնարավոր լինի Ղարաբաղից, երբ նրանք ոտքի կանգնեն ու Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման հունը փորձեն փոխել… աբսուրդ բան եմ ասում երևի, բայց դե հագուցալուծման համար մեր ալտերնատիվներն էնքան էլ շատ չեն…


Սահմանի բացումը ձեռնտու է բոլորին: Բայց իմ կարծքիով ամենձեռնտուն ԱՄՆ-ին է և դրա համար էլ տենց լուրջ ում եծ  գործարքի գնաց Ռուսաստանի հետ...Իսկ վերահսկելու մասը լավ չհասկացա: Հայաստանին վերահսկեն? Ախր վերահասկելու բան չկա, ամեն ինչ էտ առումով արված վերջացած է...Ես Մեդևդեվին դիմալի որ ասում եմ այն առումով որ մենք էս պահին ինքուրույն խաղին չենք մասնակցում և ցանկացած հարց միշտ առաջինը իրենց հետ պետք է համաձայնեցվի և այլ տարեբարկ չկա էլ...Իսկ Սերժի գահից հեռանալաը ինչ հարցա լուծում որ? Կոգրեսի բոլոր լիդերններին համարյա էտ հարցը տվել եմ: Որ Լևոնը ասում է Սերժը հրաժարական տա ու հնարավոր է իրավիճակը փոխել այս պահին, բայց ոնց չասեց միտինգի ժամանակ: ԵՎ ոչ մեկ չասեց ու տենց տարբերակ չկա էլ...Եթե կա լսում եմ ուշադիր...
Այն ինչ մենք հիմա կարող ենք անել, դա նվազագույն կորուստենով այս գլոբալ խաղից դուրս գալն է...Մի կետը որ կարելի նվազեցնել դա արդեն նշեցի ցեղասպանության հարցի պահելն է: Եթե Սերժը կամ *ընդիմությունը* կարողացան ցույց տալ,  հիմնավորել որ առանց դրա էլ Թուրքաին սահմանը կբացի ուրեմն կարելի է այդ կետը հանել...Հայաստանը վերհսկամն կարիք չունի, քանի որ ամեն ինչ վերահսկվում  և ղեկավարվում է  Մոսկվայից...Իսկ Մոսկվան արդեն պայմանավորվել է որ սահմանը բացվելու: Սահմանը չբացելու տարբերակ չկա իմ կարծքիով: Ուղղակի առիթը բաց չի թողում Թուրքիան լրացուցիչ դիվիդենտններ քաղելու համար...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այվազյանը դաշնակցության մասին երեկ


Ուհու, ուշադրություն դարձրեցի՞ր, որ վերջում Վահանը քաղաքավարի դեմագոգիայով պասլատ արեց Այվազյանի բոլոր առաջարկությունները։ Այվազյանը, ինչպես և շատ հայերս խոսում են մի բանի մասին որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, առանց հետևողականության։ Դաշնակցությունը կապերը խզի իշխանության հե՞տ :Jpit:  հրե՛ս…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուհու, ուշադրություն դարձրեցի՞ր, որ վերջում Վահանը քաղաքավարի դեմագոգիայով պասլատ արեց Այվազյանի բոլոր առաջարկությունները։ Այվազյանը, ինչպես և շատ հայերս խոսում են մի բանի մասին որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն, առանց հետևողականության։ Դաշնակցությունը կապերը խզի իշխանության հե՞տ հրե՛ս…


հաաա.. նույնիսկ այս պահը չի կարելի օգտագործել ազգի մեջ բաժանարար գծեր ստեղծելու համար: Բա տենաս որ պահն ա իրանց պետք  ? Համ էլ ամեն նոր բաժանարար գիծը իրանց համար կոնկրետ դրամական արտահայտություն ունի: Բաժանարար գիծը հավասար է էսքան միլիոն դոլար երկամտի տարեկան կտրվածքով:

----------


## Տատ

Տրիբուն, ես խոսում եմ մեր քննարկման ձևի մասին, որը ոչ մի հույս չի թողնում ապրելու: Օրինակ՝ կետերով քննարկվում է փռոթոկոլը, վերլուծվում հնարավոր ապագա վտանգներն ու առավելությունները, ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն է կազմում ու գնում հրապարակ  ստորագրելու կամ՝ ոչ:
Թե չէ՝ սաղ տականք, ծախեցինք, հանձնեցինք, կցեցինք, մորթելու են...
Կարող ենք հանգիստ կրկնել, որ ես հիմար եմ, ես բոլորովին չեմ նեղանում, բայց ինձ դուր չի գալիս այս տրամադրությունը: Կարող եմ իհարկե ինքս հեռանալ, բայց իմացեք, որ այդպես միայն վնաս եք հասցնում ձեր սեփական մտքերին:

Դուռակությունն իհարկե պատճառ է, և ոչ միայն առաջնորդների: Եվ ոչ միայն դուռակությունը: Ամենամեծ թերությունն ինձ թվում է մեր դարավոր անընդունակությունը՝ ճիշտ ինքնագնահատական գտնելու մեզ համար: Կամ *թերագնահատում* ենք մեզ ՝ դառնալով զրո, ստրուկ, կախված ուժեղ հոպարներից, կամ էլ *գերագնահատում* այն աստիճանի, որ զարմանում ենք ինչու աշխարհը մեր մասին չի խոսում:

Պատկերացրու, որ այսպիսի ֆորումային լոկալ խոսակցություններում կարող է հիմք դրվել իրական գնահատականին, հավասարակշռությանը, ինքներս մեզ բոլոր կողմերից տեսնում ենք: Միայն լսելն է պակասում, էդ էլ կգա...

Իսկ թուղթուգիր...մտքերի մատերիալիզացում էլ կա, հետաքրքիր բան է :Smile:

----------

Tig (09.10.2009)

----------


## keyboard

Մի քանի օր առաջ, համ հաց էի ուտում համ հեռուստացույց նայում դրա համար չտպավորվոց մոտս, քանի որ հաց ուտելուց չեմ շեղվում :LOL: , ինչ-որ մի պետության ազգային ժողովի նախագահի դեմ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, քրեական գործ էին հարուցել այն բանի համար, որ միջպետական հանդիպումների ժամանակ օգտվել է հյուրանոցներից, որոնց մեկ գիշերվա արժեքը մոտ հազար եվրո արժե: Հիմա պատկերացնենք թե ասենք ինչ փողեր են ծախսվում մեր ամենահասարակ չինովնիկի եվրոմիության կամ ասենք միջպետական հանդիպման գնալու համար:
Իսկ հիմա նախագահը մի ամբողջ շքախմբով շրջում է աշխարհում:
Ինչա ուզում ցույց տա իբր սփյուռքահայությանը ընդունում ու հարգումա՞ ,ուղղակի ողբալի է, ես կարծում եմ դա ավելի վիրավորական է քան հարգալից, եթե այդքան շահագրգռված էր ու սփյուռքի կարծիքը հաշվի առնող, թող պուտինի նման վիդեո կոնֆերանս կազմակերպեր, հիմա ինչ Պուտինն էլ դուրս գար ամբողջ աշխարհով ման գար, որ բոլոր ռուսազգիներին տեսնե՞ր ու հարցներ ինչ բողոքներ ունե՞ն: Ես կարծում եմ որ էս "մեղրամսի" վրա ծախսված պետբյուջեից հատկացված փողերով կարելի էր ավելի քան յոթ հազար աղետի գոտու բնակարան չունեցող ընտանիքներիղց գոնե մի քանիսին բնակարան տրամադրել, իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած սփյուռքահայ ավելի ուրախ կլիներ, քան որ ձևի համար գնացել են իբր իրենց հարգելու ու պատվելու :Bad:

----------

Nadine (09.10.2009), snow (09.10.2009), Tig (09.10.2009), Տատ (09.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> *Survi՞ver, թե՞ քաղաքացի*
> 
> 
>  ՀՅԴ խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավար Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի՝ մեր թերթին տված հարցազրույցում կա մի ճիշտ պնդում եւ մի սխալ: Ճիշտն այն է, որ եթե հայաստանյան հեռուստաընկերությունները հրահանգ չունեն թաքցնելու, թե ինչպես են Սփյուռքում ընդունում ՀՀ նախագահին, եւ դա անում են սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, ապա դա արդեն արմատավորված վախ է, ինքնագրաքննություն, որն ավելի սարսափելի է, քան որեւէ արտաքին ճնշմանը տեղի տալը: Սխալն էլ այն է, որ, ըստ պարոն Հովհաննիսյանի, նախագահի համար միանգամայն անսպասելի էր Սփյուռքի նման վերաբերմունքը՝ հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների հանդեպ: Կարծում եմ՝ հասկանալու համար, որ սփյուռքահայերի մեծամասնության մոտեցումը հենց այդպիսին կլինի, հարկավոր չեն ոչ դեսպանների, ոչ սփյուռքի նախարարության, ոչ էլ, առավել եւս, լրտեսների զեկույցներ: Անհրաժեշտ են ընդամենը Սփյուռքի ձեւավորման եւ կենսագործունեության մասին դպրոցական մակարդակի գիտելիքներ, որոնք թե՛ նախագահը եւ թե՛ նրան ուղեկցողներն ունեն: Հետեւաբար, վստահ եմ, որ հայաստանյան պատվիրակության անդամները հանկարծակիի չեն եկել սփյուռքահայերի նման պահվածքից. հայրենի հողից կտրված մարդիկ կա՛մ պահպանում են իրենց ինքնությունը՝ երազելով այդ հողի մասին, կա՛մ էլ կորցնում են այդ ինքնությունը՝ ամբողջությամբ ձուլվելով իրենց երկրի մշակույթի մեջ: Օտար ափերում ապրող մեր հայրենակիցների համար «թուրք» բառը ոչ թե սոսկ էթնոսի անուն է, այլ հայհոյանք, բռնության, նենգության եւ վայրագության խորհրդանիշ: Եթե այդպես չլինի, սփյուռքահայը կդադարի այդպիսին լինելուց եւ կդառնա սովորական ֆրանսիացի, ամերիկացի եւ լիբանանցի՝ հայկական արմատներով: Դա ոչ լավ է, ոչ էլ վատ: Դա իրողություն է, որի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց՝ արժե՞ արդյոք մազապուրծի (surviver-ի) այս հոգեբանությունը դնել պետական քաղաքականության հիմքում: Ինձ թվում է, դա քոչարյանական տասնամյակի ամենախոշոր սխալներից մեկն էր: Ավելին, այն մարդիկ, ովքեր այսօր հասկանում են, որ նման հոգեբանությամբ ապրելը սխալ է, չպիտի խորացնեն ժողովրդի բարդույթները՝ քաղաքական դիվիդենդներ շահելու համար: Ասելով՝ «արձանագրությունները ստորագրելուց հետո թուրքերը կլցվեն Հայաստան եւ բոլորին կկոտորեն»` դուք գուցե ձեռք կբերեք հերոս-հայրենասերի իմիջ, բայց էապես կթուլացնեք ձեր քաղաքացիների կամքը: Սփյուռքահայերն իրավունք ունեն կորցնելու իրականության զգացողությունը, մենք՝ ոչ, որովհետեւ մեր եղբայրներն ու քույրերը հայրենիքի մասին են երազում աշխատանքից ազատ ժամերին, եւ դա իրենց վրա հավելյալ պարտականություններ չի դնում: Իսկ մենք այդ, լավ թե վատ, հայրենիքում ապրում ենք ու պարտավոր ենք ապահովել մեր երեխաների բարեկեցությունն ու անվտանգությունը:
> 
> ԱՐԱՄ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆ


Լավ հոդված է:

----------

Tig (09.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են: Օֆտոպի հեղինակները ստացել են իրենց տուգանային միավորները: Ստաժավոր օֆտոպողները տուգանային միավորների հետ ստացել են նաև բոնուսներ, բնականաբար, տուգանային լրացուցիչ միավորների տեսքով:*

----------


## dvgray

> տո Սերժն էլ... 
> 
> Սերժ Սարգսյանի` ԼՂ-ում գտնվելու պատճառով երեկ փակվել էին Ստեփանակերտի մի շարք փողոցներ: Փողոցների փակմանը ակտիվ աջակցել էին Ղարաբաղի ոստիկանները, ովքեր հետեւում էին նաեւ, որ ոչ մեկը չանցնի արգելված գծից այնկողմ:  
> 
> Ականատեսները, սակայն, պատմում են, որ ոստիկանների այդ «աչալրջության» պատճառով երեկ կեսօրին միջադեպ է տեղի ունեցել իրավապահների եւ մի երիտասարդ ստեփանակերտցու միջեւ: Ըստ ականատեսների, երբ ոստիկաններից մեկը փակված փողոց մտնող քաղաքացուն արգելել է առաջ շարժվել` ասելով, թե այնտեղ գնալ չի կարելի, քանի որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն է եկել, քաղաքացին բորբոքված արձագանքել է. «Տո Սերժն էլ, Բակոն էլ...»: Ուշագրավն այն է, սակայն, որ ղարաբաղցի ոստիկանները դրանից հետո քաղաքացուն  անզգույշ չեն քաշքշել, չեն էլ ձերբակալել: Նույնիսկ անհամաձայնության նշան ցույց չեն տվել: 
> 
> http://www.hzh.am/


 :Wink:  էսպեսի բաներ

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2009), Kuk (24.10.2009)

----------

